# سلسلة " المسيح الحلو " متجدد"



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : "الفارس الحكيم" :
_________________
وأيضا يخافون من العالي وفي الطريق أهوال واللوز يزهر والجندب يستثقل والشهوة تبطل لان الإنسان ذاهب إلى بيته الأبدي والنادبون يطوفون في السوق جا 12 : 15

ربي يسوع أمامك نفسي كما هي بما فيها وما عليها أنتظرتك كثيرا يا إلهي أن تطلب نفسي وتجلس معها وتتكلم معها وتلومها أو تعاتبها .

عجيب أنك تركتها كل هذه المدة وأنت تراها قد جمحت واشتغلت من جديد بما قد تركته من زمن بعيد ولعل جهل الصبا قد عاد من جديد ,وانت تراها تنجرف نحو الحماقة وتقترب من التفاهة وتغمض عينيها عنك وكأنك غير موجود عجيبة جدا نفسي هذه يا ألهي .......

تظن أنها تستطيع أن تمحي عمل خلاصك الأزلي الأبدي فقط بأنها تغمض عينيها عنك وتتجاهل الاتحاد ألكياني بينك وبينها ,تظن أنها يمكن أن تتجاهل عمل ألهي قد أعددت له زمان خلف زمان وأسسته قبل تأسيس الدهور فكيف تظن نفسي أنه من السهل أن تنفصل عنك وأنت الذي غرست طبيعتي فيك ,وطعمت طبيعتي فيك وسهرت عليها حتى تم الاتحاد وصارت طبيعتي غصن حي طبيعي في حسدك وصرت أنت الأصل الذي يحمل طبيعتي وقد انسجمت طبيعتي البشرية مع طبيعتك الإلهية وكأن طبيعتي البشرية نابعة منك كغصن طبيعي التحم التحام حقيقي مع طبيعتك:


لأنه إن كنت أنت قد قطعت من الزيتونة البرية حسب الطبيعة وطعمت بخلاف الطبيعة في زيتونة جيدة فكم بالحري يطعّم هؤلاء الذين هم حسب الطبيعة في زيتونتهم الخاصة رو 11 : 24

وان كان الأصل مقدسا فكذلك الأغصان.رو 11 : 16 فلا تفتخر على الأغصان.وان افتخرت فأنت لست تحمل الأصل بل الأصل اياك يحمل رو 11 : 18

كل هذه وأنت تُراقب نفسي وعندما تحاول نفسي بمكر أن تنظر عليك لكي ترى رد فعلك أو ملامح وجهك وهي تجمح بعيدا تتظاهر أنت بعدم الاهتمام وتتجاهل كل ما تصنع وكأنك لا تراه 

سارت نفسي خطوات في الابتعاد عنك رغم معارضة قلبي الشديدة لنفسي فهو يتألم ويتوجع فأي خطوة بسيطة فى الابتعاد عنك يُسبب زُعر حقيقي في قلبي وغمة قاسية ولكن نفسي تُعاند قلبها وتحاول الابتعاد 

وقلبي كل ثانية ينتظر ندائك هو متلهف أن يسمع صوتك المحبوب جدا له والذي تلذذ بسماعه ولا يرتاح لسماع غيره ,كان قلبي منتظر انك فورا سوف تنادي علي فتفيض المشاعر فيه ويُجبر نفسي على النهوض والرجوع الفوري والارتماء في حضنك 

ولكن أنت لا تُنادي وتتظاهر بأنك لا تهتم وتترك نفسي لعنادها وتتركها تتقدم خطوات نحو الابتعاد عنك والقلب يبكي ويترجي نفسي ويتوسل إليها إلى أين أنت ذاهبة أنه ليس الطريق ؟

يثور ويتمخض القلب والنفس لا تُبالي يحزن ويكتئب ويحاول أن يصنع أي شيء ليرد هذه النفس الجامحة ولو حتى أذا أستطاع أن يتوقف فلقد زادت سرعة ضرباته فوق العادة واختل نظامه وخفق لكي تتعظ النفس أو حتى تبالي ولكن أهملت وتجاهلت كل أتعابه ولويته وذهبت به بعيد عن الله 

وأنت تُراقب الموقف وكأن الأمر لا يُعنيك ولكن أنت لا تطلب النفس لتجلس تحت قدميك وتشرب من حبك طالما هي لا تُريد !

ولكن محبتك أعلي بكثير جدا من أفكار النفس الضعيفة وأنت لا تأخذ النفس التى تُحبها حسب حماقتها ولا تعتبر أبدا لجهلها او قساوتها فأنت تُحب النفس كما هي محبتك لها ثابته ولا تتغير وأي حماقة او تصرف ردئ من النفس لا يُغير من خطة حبك شيئ فأنت تعرفها قبل وجودها وتعرف ضعفها قبل أن تعرفه هي, وحبك منسكب نحوها على طول الطريق بدون شرط او قيد !

والنفس ضعيفة تظن دائما أن المسيح يتغير من نحوها حسب أعمالها وحسب حماقتها تستصعب جدا أن لا تتغير محبة المسيح نحوها وهي تسير فى طريق الخطأ ,تتوقع دائماً الانتقام من المسيح عندما تنحرف وهي تتناسى أن قلب يسوع لا يعرف هذه المشاعر التي هى من طبيعة الإنسان المنحرف وليس من طبيعة الله الكلي المحبة.

,تخطئ النفس دائما عندما تُفسر عمل الله حسب مشاعر البشر وطبيعة البشر المنحرفة فالله أعلي جدا من مشاعر الإنسان ورد فعله وعمله غير مرتبط بمشاعر الإنسان على الإطلاق ولكن الإنسان الضعيف ومحدود المعرفة والفهم يفسر دائماُ أعمال الله نحوه ونحو البشرية بمشاعره وبمشاعر البشرية ,ويأخذ كلمات البشر التى يصف بها بعضهم البعض ليصف بها الله وأعماله وهذا لا يمكن أبدا أن يكون أو يقترب من الحقيقة

فالله غير موصوف بكلمات البشر وأعلى جدا من كل وصف ومن هنا تأتي الحيرة والبلبلة من جهة الله !


ولهذا وعلى هذا الأساس كلما توقعت شيء من الله أجد الله يعمل شيئ أخر لانى أتوقع حسب منطق وفكر البشر والله أعلي من هذا فى الوقت الذي انتظرت الله يُنادى علي حتى أعود من الابتعاد والانحراف أجده لا يتكلم بل يصمت ويتظاهر بعدم الاهتمام بما أعمل أو أنشغل أو حتى بطريق الانحراف الذى أحببت أن أسير فيه!

ولكن على البعد الأخر من المحبة يعمل الله دون الاعتبار إلى كل أفكار البشر وتوقعاتهم وقصور فهمهم !

كانت محبتك تعمل معي ولكن بدون أن أدري مستترة واثقة من تمكنها من نفسي مهما حدث فهي توظف الإحداث الطبيعية لكي تضغط على نفسي الجامحة لكى تقبل أن تعود من جديد الى فارسها ومعلمها الحقيقي الساكن فيها وهو الروح القدوس .

فعندما ثارت نفسي على الفارس الماهر وألقت بلجام النعمة وهربت تمرح بعيدا عنه مسرعة فى الشوارع تُريد أن تمرح فى كل حارة وأخري مستغله الوقت وظنناً منها أنها قد صارت حرة ,وتُريد أن تستغل كل ثانية فى التمتع بالحرية الكاذبة 

وهنا لم يتحرك الفارس وترك النفس الجامحة تمرح كما تشأ وهى تُسرع منه هرباً وخوفًاً أن يُطاردها ويقبض عليها ولكنه تركها ولم يتحرك نهائياً مما أثار تعجب النفس جداً

ولم يمضى كثيرا عندما شعرت النفس بأن هذه الحرية أغبي قيد وكطوق يلتف حولها ليكتم أنفاسها ونظرت حولها لتري صحراء خالية من أى حياة لا ماء ولا حياه ووجدت الطبيعة وكل الظروف تهيج عليها فأسرعت وهرولت ولكن لا تعلم الى أين تذهب أو إلى من تطلب منه الأمان

وكل لحظة تسمع النفس بدوي المصائب وصفير الخراب حولها فتفزع وتسرع شمالاً ويميناً ولكن اشتد الخوف والفزع بها وحاولت أن تجد الفرح والسلام والاطمئنان فى الحرية التى كانت تطلبها فلم تجد!!

حينئذ عادت مسرعه منحنية الى فارسها الحبيب الذى لم يتحرك من مكانه حتى عادت اليه ساجدة ومدت يديها ووضعت لجام النعمة في فمها من جديد فعلي الفور امتلاء قلبها بالسلام الكامل وعرفت أن حريتها فى لجام النعمة وتحررها هو فى عبوديتها بإرادتها لفارس حياتها 
ونطق قلبها بدموع قائلاً:

من ازدرى بكلمة الله يجلب على نفسه الخراب، أم 13 : 13

وأخيراً وجدت نفسي أمام حبيبها ونظرت عينى وجهه الجميل فقلت له سيدى الغالي أكشف لي حقيقة ما حدث أحتاج أن أعرف ماذا يحدث وما هذا الجفاء العجيب الذى كان في نفسي ؟

اليس هذا هو قلبي الذى يحبك جدا ويتمنى أن يكون على الدوام في حضورك ,هل يمكن أن أنسي أيام الفرح والتهليل بحبك ؟

هل يمكن أن أنسي مشاعر الحب المتدفقة فى كل كياني نحو شخصك ؟هل أنسي اللحظات التى صرت فيها لا أُريد أي شيئ ولا أشتهي أى شيئ فى هذا العالم عندما امتلاء قلبي الى تمامه بحبك وشبعت نفسي جدا كما من شحم ودسم : كما من شحم ودسم تشبع نفسي وبشفتي الابتهاج يسبحك فمي مز 63 : 5[/COLOR

ما هذا أيها الحبيب ماذا أصاب نفسي هل من تفسير يارب ؟نفسي فجأة تشعر بأن لجام النعمة قيد وترميه وتذهب لتعربد وتصنع ما تُريد بلا تميز او فهم فى حماقة وجهل ؟

تكلم الحبيب أخيرا وفتح فاه فسمعت له كل أحشائي ومثل الذى لم يكن يجد الهواء وأوشك على الاختناق كانت نفسي وبمجر أن تكلم يسوع عادت الحياة من جديد الى نفسي .

فى نوره العجيب انكشفت نفسي كم هي رديئة جدا ومحتفظة فى داخلها بشهوة خبيثة منذ الطفولة وهذه الشهوة الخبيثة تخفيها النفس فى خبايا داخلها وتحتفظ بها فى أماكن سرية غير ظاهره حتى لها فى كثير من الاحوال ولكن النفس لا ترغب فى إلقائها خارجها 

ولهذا تأتي أوقات وتخرج هذه الشهوة الخبيثة من مكامنها وتظهر على سطح النفس وعندما يلمحها الشيطان يقترب من النفس ويحاول أن يقنع النفس بالتمتع بها وعلى الفور يتجمد حب يسوع فى القلب !!

وتثور النفس على الروح وتشعر بأن النعمة لجام وقيد يحد من حريتها لانها تُريد بدافع الشهوة الخبيثة التى فى داخلها أن تمرح وتعبث بالجسد وتتلذذ بالجسد وتملك ثم تملك ولا تشبع أبدا فى امتلاك ولو كل العالم ,وبهذا تقترب النفس من الفساد الذى فى العالم بالشهوة وبالتالي تختفي المواعيد الأبدية والثمينة التى لها بالشركة فى الطبيعة الالهية :

اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الالهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة 2بط 1: 4

وعندما تبرد محبة المسيح فى القلب يحزن القلب الذى أعتاد على هذه المحبة ولا يستطيع أن يعيش خارج عنها ولكن شهوة النفس تقف عائق كبير أمام طلب القلب الذى يجف ويمرض ويتألم وتتوجع جدرانه عندما تغيب محبة المسيح عنه!

ولكن النفس بها الشهوة تُداعبها وأحيانا تميل النفس نحو الشهوة ومتى وجدت الشهوة النفس تميل نحوها وتقبلها تتعانق مع النفس وتلتصق مثل أمراة شريرة تحاول أن تُسقط النفس معها فى الزن وعندما تفلح في ذلك وتستمر النفس فى قبول الشهوة واستحسانها والتلذذ بها حينئذ تحبل الشهوة من النفس 

وعندما تكون النفس مختبرة ليسوع وحب يسوع تحزن جدا عندما تجد الشهوة قد حبلت منها وهذا يسبب لها انزعاج وعدم راحة فى أى وضع لانها تري أذا ولدت الشهوة فسوف تلد الخطية وهذا ما أشنعه لانه سوف يعود بالنفس مرة أخرى الى الزمن العتيق وهى تعرف ما هو الزمن العتيق ومرارته التى لاتحتمل أبدا ,.

وأيضا تعرف النفس أذا ولدت الشهوة الخطية سرعان ما تنضج والنهاية الحتمية أنها سوف تُنتج موتا:

فإذا ما حبلت الشهوة ولدت الخطيئة. ومتى نضجت الخطيئة، أنتجت الموت يع 1 : 15

ولهذا سرعان ما تعود النفس الى فارسها من جديد وتأخذ لجام النعمة بيدها وتتعلق به وتقبله وتطلب منه أن يساعدها فى الحافظ عليه فى فمها حتى النفس الأخير.

وهكذا كشف نور الحبيب يسوع أن النفس فيها شهوة تُداعبها وتحدث الكارثة عندما تميل النفس لكى تتعانق مع هذه الشهوة ,تحدث الكارثة عندما تستحسن النفس الشهوة الرديئة وتجلبها الى داخلها وتتفاوض معها

وتتغزل فيها فيصير أعجاب من النفس بها لابد أن يؤدى فى النهاية الى التصاق بها وعناق ومعاشرة بين النفس والشهوة يتسبب فى حبل الشهوة داخل النفس واذا استمرت النفس واهتمت بالشهوة وحافظت عليها ولم تلفظها سريعا خارجها حينئذ سوف تلد للنفس خطية تكون بنت النفس وما أصعابها !!

لانها أذا نضجت سوف تجلب الموت والخراب الذى أباده يسوع سوف تجلبه مرة أخري على النفس.

ولهذا يقول الروح:
فاميتوا اعضاءكم التي على الارض الزنى النجاسة الهوى الشهوة الرديّة الطمع الذي هو عبادة الاوثان كو 3 : 5

لابد من طرد الشهوة اولا بأول من النفس ورفضها بل قتلها لانه اذا لم نقتلها اليوم فهى التى سوف تقتلنا غدا الامر جد مهم للغاية لان استسهال التلذذ بالشهوة وهى غير منظورة وبعيده عن رصد الضمير فى البداية قبل ان تلتصق بها النفس يكون الأمر غير مخيف وغير مزعج ولهذا يقبله الإنسان الروحي ربما مخدوع :

ولكن الإنسان يسقط في التجربة حين يندفع مخدوعا وراء شهوته يع 1 : 14او بسبب طول قبول الشهوات كعادة تربي عليها وعاش فيها عمر طويل وصارله خبره بها ,فعندما تجف نفسه وتتشقق فى حالة غياب التعزية الروحية يعود بغباء ليطلب التعزية من جديد من الشهوة

وفى النهاية يتضح الامر أن المسيح ينادى محذرا بقوة أن نهرب من الفساد الذى فى العالم بالشهوة لكى ننجو من الموت والخراب 
نهرب من أى مكان يحرك الشهوة فينا ,نهرب من أى حديث يُثير الشهوة فينا ,نهرب من أى رائحة تحنن قلبنا على الشهوة 

بل نقترب من أى موضوع يجعلنا أقوياء فى بتر الأعضاء التى تتعاطف مع الشهوة نضع الجسد دائما فى مجال النعمة والنور ونستغل فرصة النور فى تسليطه على الأعضاء التى تستحسن الشوة وتُعجب بها لكى يُطهرها نور الله من هذه المحبة الغاشمة التى تسبب الموت

صلاة
حبيبي يسوع كل اختبار يؤكد من جديد عظمة وارتفاع محبتك لنفسي العجيبة ,حقيقي يارب لا أجد أى كلام استطيع أن أصف به نفسي فى مقابل حبك فأذا قلت أنها جاحدة لعطف وحبك قليل ,وأذا قلت أنها لا تستحق أبدا محبتك فقليل أيضا ,اذا وصفتها بالغباء وعدم الفهم وعدم معرفة ما هو لصالحة فهو أقل القليل

ولكن شكرا لمحبتك الايجابية التى هى متدفقة على الدوام نحوى ولا تجف او تهتز أبدا ,فمحبتك لا تتركني ابدا دائما تحييني ومن عمق الموت والتراب تُقيمني من جديد

ولهذا أتقدم نحوك كما أنا خاطئ جدا وضعيف جدا وملوث ونفسي قد قبلت الشهوة وتعانقت معها وتكاسلت على رفضها ولكن لي رجاء كبير على الدوام فى شخصك القدوس الذى أحبه قلبي ويحبه ولا يمكن أن يعيش خارج عن حبه

يسوع لا أنظر لنفسي هذه الرديئة ولا أنظر لتعاطفها مع الشهوات ولكن أركز نظرى عليك أنت فأنت منقذ نفسي من الموت والهلاك واطمئن أذ اسلم لك نفسي كما هي واطلب منك القوة والمعونة يارب فى رفض الشهوات التى يختبئ فيها موتى .

عرفت يارب أنه يجب أن ارفض الشهوات الى حد الموت ولكن هذا ليس سهل على نفسي التى عاشت فى الشهوات سنين وأيام ولكن ليس أبدا صعب على قداستك وطهرك الذى سكن فى طبيعتى البشرية التى أتحدت بك

فطهارتك صارة لي بسبب الاتحاد بينك وبين طبيعتى واذا كانت الشهوات تحارب نفسي وتسلبنى الحرية وتحاول أن تلتصق بي لكى تنتج وتثمر في الموت ,.
فأنت يارب أيضا تلتصق بروحى واتحد بك لكى تثمر فى الحياة التى لاتنتهى, الامر أعلى من فهم يارب وما يحدث حولي من الصعب على نفسي فهمه 

ولكن انظر اليك يا يسوع وانظر الى شخصك الالهي موضوع حبي وسعادة نفسي وارجوك اتركنى أتعلق أكثر وأكثر بشخصك الالهي سهل لى السبيل للتعلق بشخصك على الدوام 

حارب يارب أنت بقوتك وجبروتك كل شيئ يحاول أن يبعدني عن شخصك الالهى الذى تعلق به قلبي ,هذا هو شغلي الشاغل اليوم يارب أن أنتقل من التعلق بأى شيئ الى التعلق بشخصك
أنت علم ما أكثر أمور العالم التى أخترعها الانسان بمشورة الشيطان لكى يتعلق بها الانسان فيبتعد عن التعلق بشخصك ,اسجد الى التراب تحت قدميك يا يسوع واصرخ بكل قلبي لا تتركنى ابدا أتعلق بالشهوات او بأ ى شيئ فى العالم 

بل افتح قلبي وحواسي على التلق بشخصك الالهي اى مركز ضعف فى جسدى او نفسي يريد أن يتعلق بشيئ بعيح عنك ارجوك تعامل معه انت برحمتك ومحبتك لكى تعود نفسي بكل رضى وسعادة وتهليل ان تستعبد لك وتقبل أن تأخذ لجام المحبة والنعمة وتسمع لصوت وقيادة فارسها الحقيقي وهو روحك وترفض كل ما هو من العالم ومن أعمال الجسد الشريرة والفساد الذى فى العالم

وهذا لكى تظهر قيمة المواعيد الثمينة التى لنا فيك يايسوع لانه ما ننتظره فيك فائق عن كل فكر وعن كل تصور فلا تجعلنا نبتعد ابدا عنك يايسوع حتى النفس الاخير امين


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

*المسيح الحلو:* 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/16215861/...4/sharing.html


موضوع متكامل للحياة نضعه فى يد نعمة المسيح
ليستفيد ابناء المسيح 


نتابع غداا" بمشيئة الرب وعشنا عن المسيح الحلو " الملك " 
الى الملتقى​


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛ الملك : ؛
_________________________

فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي».يو 18 : 37>>

____________________________

المسيح يسوع الحلو هو حبيب النفس الحقيقي ,هو ملك النفس الحقيقي وليس أخر ,من أجل نفسي قد ولد ومن أجل نفسي قد آت الى العالم .

هو جاء الى العالم لكي يملك على كياني ,هو ولد ليكون ملك حياتي هو فقط ,فمنذ لحظة دخوله الى العالم وميلاده ,كشف عن شخصه الحلو على الفور بأنه ملك حقيقي لنفوسنا .

وأعلنت الطبيعة هذا للمجوس :
وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ, قَائِلِينَ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ». مت 2 : 1 _ 2"

فهو الملك الحقيقي الذى جاء ليملك على نفسي ,ليس هو ملك غريب عني بل هو ملكي الحقيقي ,وأنا الذى خرجت من ملكه بأرادتى وسلمت نفسي الى ملك هذا العالم ,عندما أتفقت معه ومع فكره .
ولكن عندما ملك الشيطان على قلبي خرب نفسي وأذاق نفسي المر والافسنتين ,جذبني بخداعه وانجذبت أنا له معتقد أنه سوف يعطيني السعادة واللذة الحقيقية .

ولكن عندما سقطت تحت سلطانه تذوقت منه العبودية المرة ,وتحت مرارة العبودية المرة صرخت الى ملكي الحقيقى : أُوصَنَّا!( هوشعنا) خلصنا ...يا ملك العالم الحقيقي.

ولانه يحبني محبة ابدية الى المنتهي ,وأنه هو القوي جاء لي كملك لينقذني من يد الملك المزيف الضعيف .

هو ملكي منذ الازل ولكننى أنا ضعيف ولا أدرك هذا ,وهو قد وعدني قائلآ:
اِبْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ.
زك 9 : 9

ولكن قد أتت الساعة وتحقق الحلم ويسوع الحلو الملك قد جاء وظهر فى موكب ملكه وديع جداُ ومتواضع القلب ,وأستعار جحش صغير كما قد سبق ووعد ,لم يكن يملك أى شيء من مقتنيات هذا العالم الفاسد ,مع العلم أنه هو الذي به وله قد خُلق كل شيء!

فهو قد أَرْسَلَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ
, قَائِلاً: «اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، وَحِينَ تَدْخُلاَنِهَا تَجِدَانِ جَحْشًا مَرْبُوطًا لَمْ يَجْلِسْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ قَطُّ. فَحُّلاَهُ وَأْتِيَا بِهِ.
, وَإِنْ سَأَلَكُمَا أَحَدٌ: لِمَاذَا تَحُّلاَنِهِ؟ فَقُولاَ لَهُ هكَذَا: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ».
, فَمَضَى الْمُرْسَلاَنِ وَوَجَدَا كَمَا قَالَ لَهُمَا.
, وَفِيمَا هُمَا يَحُّلاَنِ الْجَحْشَ قَالَ لَهُمَا أَصْحَابُهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَحُّلاَنِ الْجَحْشَ؟»
, فَقَالاَ: «الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ». لو 19 : 30 : 34

أنه هو الجحش الصغير أبن الأتان الذى لم يجلس عليه أحد من قبل ,والذى أعده الله خلف الأزمنة ليكون هو الذى يجلس عليه يسوع ليظهر به كملك أمام العالم كله ,ورغم بساطة يسوع التى لم يظهر بها ملك من قبل ولن يظهر متلها لان مملكة يسوع ليست من هذا العالم كما قال هو : مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ يو 18 : 36

ولكن رؤساء هذا العالم الذى يُحركهم رئيس العالم المزيف أضطربوا جداُ لظهور يسوع كملك !
وقالوا :
«انْظُرُوا! إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَنْفَعُونَ شَيْئًا! هُوَذَا الْعَالَمُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ وَرَاءَهُ!». يو 12 : 19

أن فى هذا عجب يسوع المسيح ملك حقيقي ولكنه على النفس والقلب ,لماذا تضطربوا وتخافوا يا ملوك الارض ؟

يسوع الحلو الملك لا يُزاحمكم ملككم الارضيى ,ولا يملك ترسانة اسلحة او معدات حربية ,ولا يحارب أحد او ينزع منه شيئ بالقوة .!

أنه لا يصيح او يسمع أحد فى الشوارع صوته ,حتى قوانينكم الارضية لا يقاومها بل حتى الظالم منها قبله بل كملك قوي خضع له فأعطى ما لقيصر لقيصر أما ما له وهو القلب هو الذى جاء لكى يأخذه !

وفى أخذه للقلب أشترط القبول الكامل والتسليم بالارادة الحرة ولهذا حتى الجحش الذى وُعد به على فم الانبياء لم يكن يملكه بل أستعاره من بعض الاخوة.

فلماذا تخافون منه وهو ديع ومتواضع القلب ؟ لماذا قررتم أن تقتلوه وأنتم تعترفون أنه يصنع أيات عظيمة !

فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعًا وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً يو 11 : 47

وكان قراركم :
وَلاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا!». يو 11 : 50

المسيح الحلو الملك قبل رأيكم هذا بالفعل ولم يُقاوم بل أسلم نفسه بنفسه لأيديكم لكي يموت هو عن العالم كله .

وانتم لا تدرون أنه ترك نفسه للموت لكي يبيد الموت بذاته لانه هو الحياة الغالبة للموت ,ويكون ارتفاعه على الصليب هو جلوسه على عرش مملكته !

فهو جاء لكى يرتفع على الصليب لانه اذا ارتفع على الصليب حينئذاُ يجذب اليه الجميع الى ملكوته الابدى:

وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». يو 12 : 32

ولكن وسط ذهول الفريسيين والكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة دخل يسوع اورشاليم كملك وديع متواضع القلب والقلوب التى كانت تنتظره وتريده فعلاُ صرخت وهللت لدخوله :
فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ، وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!» يو 12 : 13

وَكَثِيرُونَ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. وَآخَرُونَ قَطَعُوا أَغْصَانًا مِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَفَرَشُوهَا فِي الطَّرِيقِ مر 11 : 8


ابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ التَّلاَمِيذِ يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُسَبِّحُونَ اللهَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقُوَّاتِ الَّتِي نَظَرُوا،
38 قَائِلِينَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي!». لو 19 : 37 _ 38

وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً: «مَنْ هذَا؟»
, فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: «هذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ».
, وَدَخَلَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ
, وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى. وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!»
, وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ عُمْيٌ وَعُرْجٌ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فَشَفَاهُمْ.
, فَلَمَّا رَأَى رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ الْعَجَائِبَ الَّتِي صَنَعَ، وَالأَوْلاَدَ يَصْرَخُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَيَقُولُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ!»، غَضِبُوا
, وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَتَسْمَعُ مَا يَقُولُ هؤُلاَءِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «نَعَمْ! أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ: مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّعِ هَيَّأْتَ تَسْبِيحًا؟». مت 21 : 10 _ 16

ايها الملك الحقيقي ,الملك الابدى وليس الارضى او الزمنى الذى يحكم لفترة ثم يأتى غيره ,انت ملك نفسي الحقيقي يارب .

عندما كنت متغرب عنك وأقع فى عبودية ملك هذا العالم المزيف مرر نفسي بعبوديته ,لم أنسي أبداُ يا يسوع الحلو مراة عبودية الشيطان على نفسي ,

كم مرات ومرات وأنا أقف أمامك وأصرخ بمرارة وبقلب مكسور أن تنقذني من عبوديته المرة ,كنت أشعر أنني فى قفص من الصلب مغلق علي وساقط فى بئر عميق لا يدرى بنفسى أحد ,ولكن كنت اصرخ لك لانى كنت متأكد أنك تسمعني وتشعر بي.

فأنت الوحيد الذى يشعر بقوة بنبض قلب النفس المحبوسة فى الشر ,صراخها يأثر قلبك الحنون وأنت لا تحتمل صراخ النفس التى تأن لك من عبودية الشيطان .

ولهذا أنت أتيت لنفسي كملك وظهرت أمامي وأنا فى قبضة الشيطان وداخل عبوديته المرة :

آهِ يَا رَبُّ، لأَنِّي عَبْدُكَ! أَنَا عَبْدُكَ ابْنُ أَمَتِكَ. حَلَلْتَ قُيُودِي. مز 116: 16

نعم بقوة وبسلطان الهي حقيقي نظرت وبعينى يدك القوية وهي تحل قيودى كلها الملتفة حول كل نفسي .

حينئذا ارتجت كل نفسي تمام كما ارتجت المدينة لدخولك يارب ,سبحت لاول مرة من قلبي الحر ,فرحت بالتسبيح وطيب قلبي التسبيح 
سجدت أمامك وصرخت من كل نفسي قائلآ:
لقد أتيت أيها المنقذ ,لقد أتيت الى نفسي المسبية فى العبودية المرة ,ارجوك أنا أريد أنا أكون عبدك أنت ,اريد أن تملك أنت علي على كل كياني نفسي وروحي وجسدي.

أَحْمَدُكَ لأَنَّكَ اسْتَجَبْتَ لِي وَصِرْتَ لِي خَلاَصًا. مز 118 : 21

كنت فى عمق الهاوية والعبودية وأنت أخرجتني يا يسوع الحلو الملك ,كنت ضايع فى شوارع وازقة العالم ولا أعلم الى أين أذهب ,وأتيت يا يسوع الحلو أرجعتني .

كنت مجروح بالخطية وقد تقيح الجرح وصار عديم الشفاء ولكن انت يارب الذى شفي جرح نفسي عديم الشفاء ,فبجروحك انت قد شفيت !
فلقد قبلت أن تُجرح وتُجلد ويسيل دمك الطاهر القدوس الذى طيب جرحي وشفانى ,فحملت خطيتي فى جسدك على الصليب لكى تشفينى منها وبجلدتك شُفيت:

الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.1بط 2 : 24

ملكي يسوع اليوم أنا حر فيك ولكن بحريتي أُستعبد لك وأرجوك أقبلنى عبدك لك ,ليس لي أى حق فى أى شيئ حتى الحياة نفسها أنا لا أستحقها !

نعم لانى كنت مستحق الموت بخطيتي وسقوطي ولكن أنت أنقذتني ووهبت لي الحياة الابدية ,ولهذا أعيش ما تبقي لي هنا على الارض عبدك لك تفعل أنت ما تريده فى نفسي وأنا ليس لي أن أسأل عن شيئ ,أعطيني قوة من نعمتك أن أترك نفسي لروحك يذهب بي حيث يشاء هو .

أعطيني نعمة يا ملكي يسوع أن أسير خلف روحك بدون أن أقاوم أو أعاند مشيئته,الروح لابد أن يحملنى الى الصليب ,فهبني يا يسوع المصلوب أن أفرح أن أصلب معك .

أنه أعظم مجد يقبله الانسان الان على الارض أن يُصلب مع المسيح فى كل مواقف الحياة ,ارجوك واتضرع اليك أن تُعدنى لكى أُصلب مع يسوع .

سيدى وملكي يسوع من يتبعك فى الصليب لابد أن يتبعك فى القيامة ,وليس هناك طريق للمجد أخر بخلاف الصليب ,فأفتح قلبي ليرى مجد الصليب .

وأذا أضطربت نفسي من الصليب فأرجوك أكشف عن عيني أننى لا أُصلب بمفردى لان هذا مستحيل ولا تحتمله أى نفس ولكن مع المسيح صلبت ,والحياة التى هى أنت هى التى تنفجر فى كياني بالصليب فأحيا لا أنا المصلوبة بل المسيح هو الذى يحيا في.

ملكي الحبيب يسوع أنت هو ملك نفسي ارجوك املك على كل ملكات فكري ,فلا يطيش بعد فكرى فى أى أمر من أمور العالم لان هذا هو خيانة لك.

اجعل فكرى اليوم كله لا ينحرف لحظة واحدة عن الثبات فيك وفى شخصك الحلو ,اذا سرح فكرى يسرح فيك يارب ,كم يتهلل قلبي عندما أضبط نفسي وهى سرحانه فى حبك .وكم يحزن قلبي عندما أجدها سرحانه فى شهوات العالم الميته.

نظري هو ملك يسوع الحلو الملك الحقيقي فليس من حقي أن أترك نظري يجول كما يشاء بل نحن ننظر وجه الله فقط ونشخص فيه ,فعندما تنحرف عيني يارب بأى نظرة قبيحة وبخنى كملك نفسى وأعطينى القوة لكى لا أرى أبدا أى وجه جميل أخر بخلاف وجهك أنت يا أجمل وجه فى الوجود.

انقل نظرى يارب من رؤية الأشياء التي تُري الى رؤية الأشياء التى لا ترى الأبدية:


وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى. لأَنَّ الَّتِي تُرَى وَقْتِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى فَأَبَدِيَّةٌ 2كو 4 : 18


جسدى ليس ملكي لكى اتصرف فيه كما أشاء أو أعطيه لمن أشاء ,فالجسد ليس للزنا بل هو للرب والرب للجسد 1كو 6 : 13

وعندما أسجد لك يارب فى الكنيسة او فى صلاتى فهذا أعلان أن جسدى هو ملك لك وحدك .فأنا عندما أسجد بجسدى لك يعني ,أننى أسلم لك جسدى بالكامل الذى هو ملك لك ,فأنت ختمته وكرسته بزيت الميرون لكى يكون لك الى الابد .

ايها الملك الحقيقي على كل كيانى حارب يارب عن نفسي ,قاتل كل من يحاول أن يقتحم اى شيئ فى كيانى الذى هو ملك خاص بك .

اذا كانت فكرة شريرة اذا كان مبدأ ضدك من العالم أذا كان كلام فارغ او أى شيئ ضد صلاحك يا ملك نفسي ابعده عنا ,أما كيانى الذى صار لك بالكلية فأملك عليه الى الابد وثبته فيك وانت فيه الى الابد امين .


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : "الفارس الحكيم" :
_________________
وأيضا يخافون من العالي وفي الطريق أهوال واللوز يزهر والجندب يستثقل والشهوة تبطل لان الإنسان ذاهب إلى بيته الأبدي والنادبون يطوفون في السوق جا 12 : 15

ربي يسوع أمامك نفسي كما هي بما فيها وما عليها أنتظرتك كثيرا يا إلهي أن تطلب نفسي وتجلس معها وتتكلم معها وتلومها أو تعاتبها .

عجيب أنك تركتها كل هذه المدة وأنت تراها قد جمحت واشتغلت من جديد بما قد تركته من زمن بعيد ولعل جهل الصبا قد عاد من جديد ,وانت تراها تنجرف نحو الحماقة وتقترب من التفاهة وتغمض عينيها عنك وكأنك غير موجود عجيبة جدا نفسي هذه يا ألهي .......

تظن أنها تستطيع أن تمحي عمل خلاصك الأزلي الأبدي فقط بأنها تغمض عينيها عنك وتتجاهل الاتحاد ألكياني بينك وبينها ,تظن أنها يمكن أن تتجاهل عمل ألهي قد أعددت له زمان خلف زمان وأسسته قبل تأسيس الدهور فكيف تظن نفسي أنه من السهل أن تنفصل عنك وأنت الذي غرست طبيعتي فيك ,وطعمت طبيعتي فيك وسهرت عليها حتى تم الاتحاد وصارت طبيعتي غصن حي طبيعي في حسدك وصرت أنت الأصل الذي يحمل طبيعتي وقد انسجمت طبيعتي البشرية مع طبيعتك الإلهية وكأن طبيعتي البشرية نابعة منك كغصن طبيعي التحم التحام حقيقي مع طبيعتك:


لأنه إن كنت أنت قد قطعت من الزيتونة البرية حسب الطبيعة وطعمت بخلاف الطبيعة في زيتونة جيدة فكم بالحري يطعّم هؤلاء الذين هم حسب الطبيعة في زيتونتهم الخاصة رو 11 : 24

وان كان الأصل مقدسا فكذلك الأغصان.رو 11 : 16 فلا تفتخر على الأغصان.وان افتخرت فأنت لست تحمل الأصل بل الأصل اياك يحمل رو 11 : 18

كل هذه وأنت تُراقب نفسي وعندما تحاول نفسي بمكر أن تنظر عليك لكي ترى رد فعلك أو ملامح وجهك وهي تجمح بعيدا تتظاهر أنت بعدم الاهتمام وتتجاهل كل ما تصنع وكأنك لا تراه 

سارت نفسي خطوات في الابتعاد عنك رغم معارضة قلبي الشديدة لنفسي فهو يتألم ويتوجع فأي خطوة بسيطة فى الابتعاد عنك يُسبب زُعر حقيقي في قلبي وغمة قاسية ولكن نفسي تُعاند قلبها وتحاول الابتعاد 

وقلبي كل ثانية ينتظر ندائك هو متلهف أن يسمع صوتك المحبوب جدا له والذي تلذذ بسماعه ولا يرتاح لسماع غيره ,كان قلبي منتظر انك فورا سوف تنادي علي فتفيض المشاعر فيه ويُجبر نفسي على النهوض والرجوع الفوري والارتماء في حضنك 

ولكن أنت لا تُنادي وتتظاهر بأنك لا تهتم وتترك نفسي لعنادها وتتركها تتقدم خطوات نحو الابتعاد عنك والقلب يبكي ويترجي نفسي ويتوسل إليها إلى أين أنت ذاهبة أنه ليس الطريق ؟

يثور ويتمخض القلب والنفس لا تُبالي يحزن ويكتئب ويحاول أن يصنع أي شيء ليرد هذه النفس الجامحة ولو حتى أذا أستطاع أن يتوقف فلقد زادت سرعة ضرباته فوق العادة واختل نظامه وخفق لكي تتعظ النفس أو حتى تبالي ولكن أهملت وتجاهلت كل أتعابه ولويته وذهبت به بعيد عن الله 

وأنت تُراقب الموقف وكأن الأمر لا يُعنيك ولكن أنت لا تطلب النفس لتجلس تحت قدميك وتشرب من حبك طالما هي لا تُريد !

ولكن محبتك أعلي بكثير جدا من أفكار النفس الضعيفة وأنت لا تأخذ النفس التى تُحبها حسب حماقتها ولا تعتبر أبدا لجهلها او قساوتها فأنت تُحب النفس كما هي محبتك لها ثابته ولا تتغير وأي حماقة او تصرف ردئ من النفس لا يُغير من خطة حبك شيئ فأنت تعرفها قبل وجودها وتعرف ضعفها قبل أن تعرفه هي, وحبك منسكب نحوها على طول الطريق بدون شرط او قيد !

والنفس ضعيفة تظن دائما أن المسيح يتغير من نحوها حسب أعمالها وحسب حماقتها تستصعب جدا أن لا تتغير محبة المسيح نحوها وهي تسير فى طريق الخطأ ,تتوقع دائماً الانتقام من المسيح عندما تنحرف وهي تتناسى أن قلب يسوع لا يعرف هذه المشاعر التي هى من طبيعة الإنسان المنحرف وليس من طبيعة الله الكلي المحبة.

,تخطئ النفس دائما عندما تُفسر عمل الله حسب مشاعر البشر وطبيعة البشر المنحرفة فالله أعلي جدا من مشاعر الإنسان ورد فعله وعمله غير مرتبط بمشاعر الإنسان على الإطلاق ولكن الإنسان الضعيف ومحدود المعرفة والفهم يفسر دائماُ أعمال الله نحوه ونحو البشرية بمشاعره وبمشاعر البشرية ,ويأخذ كلمات البشر التى يصف بها بعضهم البعض ليصف بها الله وأعماله وهذا لا يمكن أبدا أن يكون أو يقترب من الحقيقة

فالله غير موصوف بكلمات البشر وأعلى جدا من كل وصف ومن هنا تأتي الحيرة والبلبلة من جهة الله !


ولهذا وعلى هذا الأساس كلما توقعت شيء من الله أجد الله يعمل شيئ أخر لانى أتوقع حسب منطق وفكر البشر والله أعلي من هذا فى الوقت الذي انتظرت الله يُنادى علي حتى أعود من الابتعاد والانحراف أجده لا يتكلم بل يصمت ويتظاهر بعدم الاهتمام بما أعمل أو أنشغل أو حتى بطريق الانحراف الذى أحببت أن أسير فيه!

ولكن على البعد الأخر من المحبة يعمل الله دون الاعتبار إلى كل أفكار البشر وتوقعاتهم وقصور فهمهم !

كانت محبتك تعمل معي ولكن بدون أن أدري مستترة واثقة من تمكنها من نفسي مهما حدث فهي توظف الإحداث الطبيعية لكي تضغط على نفسي الجامحة لكى تقبل أن تعود من جديد الى فارسها ومعلمها الحقيقي الساكن فيها وهو الروح القدوس .

فعندما ثارت نفسي على الفارس الماهر وألقت بلجام النعمة وهربت تمرح بعيدا عنه مسرعة فى الشوارع تُريد أن تمرح فى كل حارة وأخري مستغله الوقت وظنناً منها أنها قد صارت حرة ,وتُريد أن تستغل كل ثانية فى التمتع بالحرية الكاذبة 

وهنا لم يتحرك الفارس وترك النفس الجامحة تمرح كما تشأ وهى تُسرع منه هرباً وخوفًاً أن يُطاردها ويقبض عليها ولكنه تركها ولم يتحرك نهائياً مما أثار تعجب النفس جداً

ولم يمضى كثيرا عندما شعرت النفس بأن هذه الحرية أغبي قيد وكطوق يلتف حولها ليكتم أنفاسها ونظرت حولها لتري صحراء خالية من أى حياة لا ماء ولا حياه ووجدت الطبيعة وكل الظروف تهيج عليها فأسرعت وهرولت ولكن لا تعلم الى أين تذهب أو إلى من تطلب منه الأمان

وكل لحظة تسمع النفس بدوي المصائب وصفير الخراب حولها فتفزع وتسرع شمالاً ويميناً ولكن اشتد الخوف والفزع بها وحاولت أن تجد الفرح والسلام والاطمئنان فى الحرية التى كانت تطلبها فلم تجد!!

حينئذ عادت مسرعه منحنية الى فارسها الحبيب الذى لم يتحرك من مكانه حتى عادت اليه ساجدة ومدت يديها ووضعت لجام النعمة في فمها من جديد فعلي الفور امتلاء قلبها بالسلام الكامل وعرفت أن حريتها فى لجام النعمة وتحررها هو فى عبوديتها بإرادتها لفارس حياتها 
ونطق قلبها بدموع قائلاً:

من ازدرى بكلمة الله يجلب على نفسه الخراب، أم 13 : 13

وأخيراً وجدت نفسي أمام حبيبها ونظرت عينى وجهه الجميل فقلت له سيدى الغالي أكشف لي حقيقة ما حدث أحتاج أن أعرف ماذا يحدث وما هذا الجفاء العجيب الذى كان في نفسي ؟

اليس هذا هو قلبي الذى يحبك جدا ويتمنى أن يكون على الدوام في حضورك ,هل يمكن أن أنسي أيام الفرح والتهليل بحبك ؟

هل يمكن أن أنسي مشاعر الحب المتدفقة فى كل كياني نحو شخصك ؟هل أنسي اللحظات التى صرت فيها لا أُريد أي شيئ ولا أشتهي أى شيئ فى هذا العالم عندما امتلاء قلبي الى تمامه بحبك وشبعت نفسي جدا كما من شحم ودسم : كما من شحم ودسم تشبع نفسي وبشفتي الابتهاج يسبحك فمي مز 63 : 5[/COLOR

ما هذا أيها الحبيب ماذا أصاب نفسي هل من تفسير يارب ؟نفسي فجأة تشعر بأن لجام النعمة قيد وترميه وتذهب لتعربد وتصنع ما تُريد بلا تميز او فهم فى حماقة وجهل ؟

تكلم الحبيب أخيرا وفتح فاه فسمعت له كل أحشائي ومثل الذى لم يكن يجد الهواء وأوشك على الاختناق كانت نفسي وبمجر أن تكلم يسوع عادت الحياة من جديد الى نفسي .

فى نوره العجيب انكشفت نفسي كم هي رديئة جدا ومحتفظة فى داخلها بشهوة خبيثة منذ الطفولة وهذه الشهوة الخبيثة تخفيها النفس فى خبايا داخلها وتحتفظ بها فى أماكن سرية غير ظاهره حتى لها فى كثير من الاحوال ولكن النفس لا ترغب فى إلقائها خارجها 

ولهذا تأتي أوقات وتخرج هذه الشهوة الخبيثة من مكامنها وتظهر على سطح النفس وعندما يلمحها الشيطان يقترب من النفس ويحاول أن يقنع النفس بالتمتع بها وعلى الفور يتجمد حب يسوع فى القلب !!

وتثور النفس على الروح وتشعر بأن النعمة لجام وقيد يحد من حريتها لانها تُريد بدافع الشهوة الخبيثة التى فى داخلها أن تمرح وتعبث بالجسد وتتلذذ بالجسد وتملك ثم تملك ولا تشبع أبدا فى امتلاك ولو كل العالم ,وبهذا تقترب النفس من الفساد الذى فى العالم بالشهوة وبالتالي تختفي المواعيد الأبدية والثمينة التى لها بالشركة فى الطبيعة الالهية :

اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الالهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة 2بط 1: 4

وعندما تبرد محبة المسيح فى القلب يحزن القلب الذى أعتاد على هذه المحبة ولا يستطيع أن يعيش خارج عنها ولكن شهوة النفس تقف عائق كبير أمام طلب القلب الذى يجف ويمرض ويتألم وتتوجع جدرانه عندما تغيب محبة المسيح عنه!

ولكن النفس بها الشهوة تُداعبها وأحيانا تميل النفس نحو الشهوة ومتى وجدت الشهوة النفس تميل نحوها وتقبلها تتعانق مع النفس وتلتصق مثل أمراة شريرة تحاول أن تُسقط النفس معها فى الزن وعندما تفلح في ذلك وتستمر النفس فى قبول الشهوة واستحسانها والتلذذ بها حينئذ تحبل الشهوة من النفس 

وعندما تكون النفس مختبرة ليسوع وحب يسوع تحزن جدا عندما تجد الشهوة قد حبلت منها وهذا يسبب لها انزعاج وعدم راحة فى أى وضع لانها تري أذا ولدت الشهوة فسوف تلد الخطية وهذا ما أشنعه لانه سوف يعود بالنفس مرة أخرى الى الزمن العتيق وهى تعرف ما هو الزمن العتيق ومرارته التى لاتحتمل أبدا ,.

وأيضا تعرف النفس أذا ولدت الشهوة الخطية سرعان ما تنضج والنهاية الحتمية أنها سوف تُنتج موتا:

فإذا ما حبلت الشهوة ولدت الخطيئة. ومتى نضجت الخطيئة، أنتجت الموت يع 1 : 15

ولهذا سرعان ما تعود النفس الى فارسها من جديد وتأخذ لجام النعمة بيدها وتتعلق به وتقبله وتطلب منه أن يساعدها فى الحافظ عليه فى فمها حتى النفس الأخير.

وهكذا كشف نور الحبيب يسوع أن النفس فيها شهوة تُداعبها وتحدث الكارثة عندما تميل النفس لكى تتعانق مع هذه الشهوة ,تحدث الكارثة عندما تستحسن النفس الشهوة الرديئة وتجلبها الى داخلها وتتفاوض معها

وتتغزل فيها فيصير أعجاب من النفس بها لابد أن يؤدى فى النهاية الى التصاق بها وعناق ومعاشرة بين النفس والشهوة يتسبب فى حبل الشهوة داخل النفس واذا استمرت النفس واهتمت بالشهوة وحافظت عليها ولم تلفظها سريعا خارجها حينئذ سوف تلد للنفس خطية تكون بنت النفس وما أصعابها !!

لانها أذا نضجت سوف تجلب الموت والخراب الذى أباده يسوع سوف تجلبه مرة أخري على النفس.

ولهذا يقول الروح:
فاميتوا اعضاءكم التي على الارض الزنى النجاسة الهوى الشهوة الرديّة الطمع الذي هو عبادة الاوثان كو 3 : 5

لابد من طرد الشهوة اولا بأول من النفس ورفضها بل قتلها لانه اذا لم نقتلها اليوم فهى التى سوف تقتلنا غدا الامر جد مهم للغاية لان استسهال التلذذ بالشهوة وهى غير منظورة وبعيده عن رصد الضمير فى البداية قبل ان تلتصق بها النفس يكون الأمر غير مخيف وغير مزعج ولهذا يقبله الإنسان الروحي ربما مخدوع :

ولكن الإنسان يسقط في التجربة حين يندفع مخدوعا وراء شهوته يع 1 : 14او بسبب طول قبول الشهوات كعادة تربي عليها وعاش فيها عمر طويل وصارله خبره بها ,فعندما تجف نفسه وتتشقق فى حالة غياب التعزية الروحية يعود بغباء ليطلب التعزية من جديد من الشهوة

وفى النهاية يتضح الامر أن المسيح ينادى محذرا بقوة أن نهرب من الفساد الذى فى العالم بالشهوة لكى ننجو من الموت والخراب 
نهرب من أى مكان يحرك الشهوة فينا ,نهرب من أى حديث يُثير الشهوة فينا ,نهرب من أى رائحة تحنن قلبنا على الشهوة 

بل نقترب من أى موضوع يجعلنا أقوياء فى بتر الأعضاء التى تتعاطف مع الشهوة نضع الجسد دائما فى مجال النعمة والنور ونستغل فرصة النور فى تسليطه على الأعضاء التى تستحسن الشوة وتُعجب بها لكى يُطهرها نور الله من هذه المحبة الغاشمة التى تسبب الموت

صلاة:[/COLOR

حبيبي يسوع كل اختبار يؤكد من جديد عظمة وارتفاع محبتك لنفسي العجيبة ,حقيقي يارب لا أجد أى كلام استطيع أن أصف به نفسي فى مقابل حبك فأذا قلت أنها جاحدة لعطف وحبك قليل ,وأذا قلت أنها لا تستحق أبدا محبتك فقليل أيضا ,اذا وصفتها بالغباء وعدم الفهم وعدم معرفة ما هو لصالحة فهو أقل القليل

ولكن شكرا لمحبتك الايجابية التى هى متدفقة على الدوام نحوى ولا تجف او تهتز أبدا ,فمحبتك لا تتركني ابدا دائما تحييني ومن عمق الموت والتراب تُقيمني من جديد

ولهذا أتقدم نحوك كما أنا خاطئ جدا وضعيف جدا وملوث ونفسي قد قبلت الشهوة وتعانقت معها وتكاسلت على رفضها ولكن لي رجاء كبير على الدوام فى شخصك القدوس الذى أحبه قلبي ويحبه ولا يمكن أن يعيش خارج عن حبه

يسوع لا أنظر لنفسي هذه الرديئة ولا أنظر لتعاطفها مع الشهوات ولكن أركز نظرى عليك أنت فأنت منقذ نفسي من الموت والهلاك واطمئن أذ اسلم لك نفسي كما هي واطلب منك القوة والمعونة يارب فى رفض الشهوات التى يختبئ فيها موتى .

عرفت يارب أنه يجب أن ارفض الشهوات الى حد الموت ولكن هذا ليس سهل على نفسي التى عاشت فى الشهوات سنين وأيام ولكن ليس أبدا صعب على قداستك وطهرك الذى سكن فى طبيعتى البشرية التى أتحدت بك

فطهارتك صارة لي بسبب الاتحاد بينك وبين طبيعتى واذا كانت الشهوات تحارب نفسي وتسلبنى الحرية وتحاول أن تلتصق بي لكى تنتج وتثمر في الموت ,.
فأنت يارب أيضا تلتصق بروحى واتحد بك لكى تثمر فى الحياة التى لاتنتهى, الامر أعلى من فهم يارب وما يحدث حولي من الصعب على نفسي فهمه 

ولكن انظر اليك يا يسوع وانظر الى شخصك الالهي موضوع حبي وسعادة نفسي وارجوك اتركنى أتعلق أكثر وأكثر بشخصك الالهي سهل لى السبيل للتعلق بشخصك على الدوام 

حارب يارب أنت بقوتك وجبروتك كل شيئ يحاول أن يبعدني عن شخصك الالهى الذى تعلق به قلبي ,هذا هو شغلي الشاغل اليوم يارب أن أنتقل من التعلق بأى شيئ الى التعلق بشخصك
أنت علم ما أكثر أمور العالم التى أخترعها الانسان بمشورة الشيطان لكى يتعلق بها الانسان فيبتعد عن التعلق بشخصك ,اسجد الى التراب تحت قدميك يا يسوع واصرخ بكل قلبي لا تتركنى ابدا أتعلق بالشهوات او بأ ى شيئ فى العالم 

بل افتح قلبي وحواسي على التلق بشخصك الالهي اى مركز ضعف فى جسدى او نفسي يريد أن يتعلق بشيئ بعيح عنك ارجوك تعامل معه انت برحمتك ومحبتك لكى تعود نفسي بكل رضى وسعادة وتهليل ان تستعبد لك وتقبل أن تأخذ لجام المحبة والنعمة وتسمع لصوت وقيادة فارسها الحقيقي وهو روحك وترفض كل ما هو من العالم ومن أعمال الجسد الشريرة والفساد الذى فى العالم

وهذا لكى تظهر قيمة المواعيد الثمينة التى لنا فيك يايسوع لانه ما ننتظره فيك فائق عن كل فكر وعن كل تصور فلا تجعلنا نبتعد ابدا عنك يايسوع حتى النفس الاخير امين 
__________________


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع ومتكامل 

مشكورة لجهودك القيم

سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

الروعة بمرورك وتشجيعك شحرورتي هههههههههه ثانكس


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2010)

*
شكرا جدا

للموضوع   الرائع والجميل


العدرا تفرح  قلبك

​*


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛ القوى ؛
______________________
حينما يحفظ القوي داره متسلحا تكون امواله في امان. , ولكن متى جاء من هو اقوى منه(يسوع الحلو) فانه يغلبه وينزع سلاحه الكامل الذي اتكل عليه ويوزع غنائمه لو 11 : 21 _ 22
_______________________

لأنك كنت ملجأ لي.برج قوة من وجه العدو. مز 61 : 3
_______________________
لا يستطيع احد ان يدخل بيت قوي وينهب امتعته ان لم يربط القوي اولا وحينئذ ينهب بيته. مر 3 : 27
____________________

هوذا السيد الرب بقوة يأتي وذراعه(يسوع الحلو) تحكم له.هوذا اجرته معه وعملته قدامه أشع 40 : 10
_____________________ 
فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله.(يسوع الحلو )مت 22 : 29

_________________________

وكل الجمع طلبوا ان يلمسوه لان قوة كانت تخرج منه وتشفي الجميع لو 6 : 19

__________________________

لاننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة اذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته. 2بط 1 : 16
________________________________________________________

الإنسان ضعيف خُلق فى البداية من لاشيئ ولكنه كان سيد الخليقة كلها لانه كان صورة الله ,وكان رغم انه لاشيئ لكنه يمتلك جمال وحكمه مصدرها الله خالقه ,فكانت حكمة الانسان وعقله يعكسان جمال الله وحكمته .

ولكن عندما خدع الشيطان الانسان وجعله ينتبه الى ذاته ,ويعتقد أنه حي بذاته وأن ما هو فيه يستطيع أن يحتفظ به بذاته وبدون الله ,حينئذا سقط الانسان ,وأنحدر من هاوية الى الاخر حتى صار فى أعماق الهاوية والضياع .

وهكذا انكشفت طبيعة الانسان الضعيفة وتفطنا آدم أنه كان يحتمي فى الله وأن سر قوته هى فى الله وليست فى ذاته ,ولكن قد فارق أدم الله بأرادته وكل نسله بعده .

وانطمست معرفة الله الحقيقية فى البشرية ,وأنكشفت طبيعة الانسان الخالية من الله وصارت معملاُ للشيطان والشر .وتسلط الشيطان على الانسان لان الشيطان قوة فكرية عالية تفوق قدرة الانسان الساقط والبعيد عن قوة الله .

فصار الإنسان القديم هو دار الشيطان القوى وقد سلحا داره هذه لكي تكون فى أمان .وعن هذه الأسلحة التى سلح بها الشيطان البشرية لكى يتسلط عليها ,فهي أنه ربط الإنسان بالأرض وأشعل فيه شهوات الجسد وغرائزه الطبيعية لكى تخرج عن حدودها وتتضخم .

فربط الإنسان بالجسد وملذات الجسد ليدور فى حلقة مفرغة ويُسوف العمر باطلآ لكي يفنى الإنسان مع فناء الجسد ورجوعه الى التراب :,

لان من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فسادا.ومن يزرع للروح فمن الروح يحصد حياة ابدية. غل 6 : 8

ولكي يؤكد على انحدار الإنسان سلحه بمحبة المال مستغلا خوف الإنسان من الموت فدفع الإنسان للتمسك بالمال كإله وسيد معتقدا في اللاوعي أن المال يحمي الإنسان من الموت :

يقدر احد ان يخدم سيدين.لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر.لا تقدرون ان تخدموا الله والمال. مت 6 : 24

وعلى هذا صار الإنسان ينحدر من ضعف الى ضعف ويتسلط عليه الشيطان مسلحا إياه بأسلحة فاسدة هي ملذات الجسد والمال هى التى تقضي عليه فى النهاية بدل من أن تحميه !!

وجاء الناموس ليكشف حالة الإنسان الضعيفة هذه على حقيقتها ,ويكشف مقدار الضعف الشديد الذي فيها ,فجاء الناموس والوصية ليكشف الخطية التي صارت تعيش في كيان الإنسان وتُسيطر على كل وجوده .وبالناموس والوصية ظهرت الخطية وعاشت ليظهر بالتالي ويتحقق موت الإنسان :

ولكن الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية انشأت في كل شهوة.لان بدون الناموس الخطية ميتة. اما انا فكنت بدون الناموس عائشا قبلا.ولكن لما جاءت الوصية عاشت الخطية فمتّ انا. رو 7 : 8 _ 9

وعندما كشف الناموس حالة الإنسان هذه وان الخطية ساكنه فيه وفى جسده ,وبالتالي لابد أن ُتثمر موت لان شوكة الخطية هو الموت فزعت جدا البشرية وعرفت كم صارت حالتها ُمره والفضل للناموس الذى كشف هذا فعرفت البشرية انها صارت ضعيفة جدا ويملك عليها من هو أقوى منها فصرخت على الفور قائله :

أنقذني من عدوي القوي ومن مبغضيّ لأنهم اقوي مني مز 18 : 17

صار هناك صراخ شديد على مر العصور من البشرية التي سقطت وأن لم يكن بالحديث المباشر مع الله ولكن بأنين من النفوس التي وقعت فريسة الظلم والقسوة الذى هو ثمار الخطية ,ولكن خالق البشرية يعرف أنينها ويؤثر بقوة فى قلبه المملئ حب وعطف وحنان على البشرية .

وأيضا جاء الصراخ الشديد من عناصر بشرية تقية مثل الأنبياء الذين شعروا بقوة الضعف الذى فى الطبيعة البشرية ,عندما حاولوا بنفوسهم الأمينة أن يحيوا لله ,فوجدوا مقاومة شديدة جدا من طبيعتهم الساقطة ,ومن الشيطان الذى سلح دار البشرية لكى لا تفلت منه.

وحتى الطبيعة نفسها اشتركت في الأنين لله بسبب الفساد الذي أصابها واللعنة التي وقعت عليها من سقوط ادم الأول ,ففتحت هي الأخرى فاها وصرخت ولكن بأنين يعرفه خالقها :

فاننا نعلم ان كل الخليقة تئن وتتمخض معا الى الآن. رو 8 : 22

وعندما سمع الابن الحبيب كل هذه الأنات المتوجعة من البشرية الساقطة ومن الطبيعة والخليقة معاُ ,جاء يسوع المسيح الحلو القوى .

جاء وقد لبس الجسد بضعفه وقبله فيه ,هو الله القوي قد لبس الجسد الضعيف وجعله جسده بسر مملئ بحب عجيب.:
((نسب له الضعف لكي يُبطل ضعفنا ,لقد بكي لكي لكي يمسح دموعك ,وخاف تدبيرياُ تاركاُ جسده ينفعل بما يناسبه لكي يملآنا شجاعة,
ووُصف بالضعف فى ناسوته لكي يُبطل ضعفك ,فكما أن الموت لم يكن ليبطل لو لم يكن ذاك قد مات هكذا أيضاُ بالنسبة لكل واحد ة من انفعالات الجسد ,فإنه لو لم يكن خاف لما كانت طبيعتنا قد أنعتقت من الخوف .

لم يكن قد حزن لما كانت طبيعتنا قد تخلصت من الحزن ,ولو لم يكن قد اضطربا لما خرجت ابداُ من دائرة هذه الانفعالات الجسدية التى كانت تتحرك فى المسيح ,ولكن ليس لكي تكون سائدة كما يحدث فينا !

بل لكي إذا ما تحركت فيه تبطل بواسطة قدرة اللوغوس الحال فى الجسد فتتغير بذلك طبيعتنا الى ما هو أفضل)) القديس كيرلس الكبير 
هذا هو يسوع الحلو القوي لانه الله القادر على كل شيئ ولكنه جاء فى صورة الانسان الضعيف ,لكى ينقذ الانسان من ضعفه ,ويرفعه فيه الى علو السماء.

يسوع الحلو القوى عندما وجد الانسان قد ورث الموت ,وانتقل الموت الى كل البشرية لبسا جسداُ قابلا للموت ,وبالموت قد داس الموت ,وهكذا هدم الموت عدو الانسان الذى جعل البشرية تعيش فى رعب وعبودية للخوف .

فهو يسوع الحلو القوى بالطبيعة لانه هو الحياة الحقيقية وليس غيره فقد احتوي البشرية فى طبيعته الحية ,وباتحاد اقنومي فوق التصور وفوق الفكر وبالتالي الانسان الميت بالطبيعة قد وُهب له الحياة.

فكما حدث مع يسوع عندما تقدم هو الى الموت وسمح له أن يهجم على جسده أباده ولم يستطيع الموت أن يسود عليه بل هو الذى قهر الموت وداس عليه وقام بقوة الحياة الطبيعية التى فيه ,هكذا عندما يهجم علينا الموت يجد فينا الحياة التى فينا وهي يسوع الحلو الساكن فينا فيتقهقر الموت الى الخلف ولا يستطيع ان ينال أكثر من تراب الجسد فقط والى حين ,عندما يأمر روح الحياة الذى فينا والذى أقام يسوع أولاُ ,يأمر الجسد أيضأ فيقوم من جديد فى صورة جسد يسوع الممجد والذى قام به هو أولاُ:

وان كان روح الذي اقام يسوع من الاموات ساكنا فيكم فالذي اقام المسيح من الاموات سيحيي اجسادكم المائتة ايضا بروحه الساكن فيكم. رو 8 : 11

يسوع المسيح الحلو القوي والذى جاء لكي يغلب جميع ضعفات الإنسان لحساب الإنسان ,قد غلب أهم مشكلة تسبب الهم للانسان وتجعله يفقد التعزية بصورة مستمرة ,وهي مشكلة لقمة العيش .

فالانسان يظن أنه هو الذى يحفظ حياته من الفناء ولا يسمع من الله ويتجاهل كلامه له بأن لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تاكلون وبما تشربون.ولا لاجسادكم بما تلبسون.أليست الحياة افضل من الطعام والجسد افضل من اللباس. مت 6 : 25

ويقف الإنسان أمام هذا الكلام فى حيرة كيف لا أهتم بما أكل وبما أشرب ؟كيف لا أهتم بما ألبس ؟ولا يسمع الإنسان لقول خالقه بل يصنع العكس فيبذل الجهد وقصارى الجهد فى تجميع المال,ويلحم النهار بالليل فى العمل من أجل زيادة الدخل ,ويوسع مخازنه ولا يقتنع حتى نهاية العمر بما جمع بل دائماُ يشعر بأنه فى شدة الاحتياج لمزيد من المال لتأمين المستقبل والحياة!!

ويقف الله أيضا فى حيره من هذا الانسان ويقول له :

انظروا الى طيور السماء.انها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع الى مخازن.وابوكم السماوي يقوتها.ألستم انتم بالحري افضل منها.مت 6 : 26

المسيح الحلو القوي يحاول أن يلفت نظر الانسان وبشدة الى حقيقة هامة أنه هو الذى خلقه وهو المسئول عنه وهو الذى يحفظ له حياته ومهما عمل الانسان لايستطيع أن يغير شيئ : ومن منكم اذا اهتم يقدر ان يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة. مت 6 : 27

ولقد حسم يسوع مشكلة رغيف العيش بشكل عملي وسلم للبشرية سر النصرة على الهم والقلق من مشكلة الاهتمام الزائد بالاكل والشرب ,فلقد حسم يسوع مشكلة :
لا يكفيهم خبز بمئتي دينار ليأخذ كل واحد منهم شيئا يسيرا.يو 6 : 7

فكلمة لايكفي التى تُقال على الحساب والمنطق العقلي غير مقبوله تماما طالما يسوع المسيح الحلو القوي حاضر هنا !!

لايصح أبدا لمن تعرف على يسوع الحلو القوي بصورة شخصية وأختبر حضوره الفعلي أن يقول كلمة لا يكفي ! فأى شيئ موجود يكفي ولابد أن يكفي حتى لو كان سبعة أرغفة وقليل من صغار السمك.مت 15 : 34

هذا هو يسوع الحلو القوي فى مواجهة أخطر ما يُقلق الانسان ويجعله فى هم لا ينتهي ,ويُدخله فى حسابات دائماُ ما يخرج منها بقوله لايكفي !!

فهذه الكلمة مرفوضة كل الرفض فى حضور يسوع القوي لمن يؤمن بحضوره ويحتبره ,اما عرف حضور يسوع الحلو القوي طول النهار وكل الايام ,يعرف أنه دائما يكفي ,أى شيئ موجود يكفي خارج منطق الحساب فالكثير يكفي تماماُ كم القليل ولا فرق ,يمكن أن يتساوى فى حضور يسوع القوي الشبع مع الجوع !

اعرف ان اتضع واعرف ايضا ان استفضل.في كل شيء وفي جميع الاشياء قد تدربت ان اشبع وان اجوع وان استفضل وان انقص.في 4 : 12

هل هنا من يؤمن بيسوع المسيح الحلو القوي الذى يستطيع أن يُصالح الجوع مع الشبع ,الاحتياج مع الاستفضال ,الكثير مع القليل ,الصحة مع المرض ,المكسب مع الخسارة ,أصحاب الساعة الاولي مع أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشر ؟

يسوع المسيح القوي أيضا خلص البشرية من أخطر داء حل بها وبطريقة عجيبة كلها أسرار فينما يتشاجر البشر فيما بينهم بدافع هذا الوباء الرزيل : وكانت بينهم ايضا مشاجرة من منهم يظن انه يكون اكبر لو 22 : 24

قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه واخذ منشفة واتّزر بها.,ثم صبّ ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل ارجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها يو 13 : 4 _ 5


فلما كان قد غسل ارجلهم واخذ ثيابه واتكأ ايضا قال لهم أتفهمون ما قد صنعت بكم. يو 13 : 12

أنا هو المسيح الحلو القوى السيد والرب وأنا فوق الكل ,ولكن لان الشيطان قد نقل مرضه الخطير الى الطبيعة البشرية ,وصار فيها أنقسام خطير كل واحد يشتهي أن يكون الاول ,

ولهذا أنا هو ابن الله القوي والمرتفع أعلى من كل السموات لكي أقضي على هذا الوباء الخطير الذى حل بالطبيعة البشرية ,اذا وأنا الله لم أُضمر أختطاف أن أكون مساويا لله ,ولكن تنازلت جداُ وأخذت أقل صورة فى البشرية كلها وهي صورة العبد .

ولهذا مارست عمل العبد أمامكم وبالحقيقة والعيان وليس بالخيال فخلعت ملابسي كما يفعل العبيد وغسلت ارجلكم .

انتم تدعونني معلّما وسيّدا وحسنا تقولون لاني انا كذلك. , فان كنت وانا السيد والمعلّم قد غسلت ارجلكم فانتم يجب عليكم ان يغسل بعضكم ارجل بعض., لاني اعطيتكم مثالا حتى كما صنعت انا بكم تصنعون انتم ايضا يو 13 : 12 _ 15

وهكذا أقتلع يسوع من الطبيعة البشرية داء الكبرياء الكاذب عندما تنازل وهو الله الى صورة العبد ,فالعبد الى أين يتنازل؟

وبهذا أسس يسوع طريق يسلك فيه كل أنسان يعرف يسوع الحلو ,فمن أتحد بيسوع الحلو وسكن يسوع فى كيانه ,بلذ له أن يغسل أرجل كل من دُعي عليه اسم أنسان .

بل صار علامة وبرهان معرفة يسوع بشكل حقيقي وعملي فى القلب هو شهوة غسل ارجل الاخوة ,فلقد بدل يسوع كبرياء الطبيعة البشرية التى قبلته من الشيطان الى تنازل الابن الحبيب التى قبلته منه هو عندما اتحد بها اقنومياُ.

فاليوم نحن مدعوين أن نشارك يسوع شكل العبد وخدمة الاخوة بروح العبد وليس بروح المعلم لانه لا يوجد الا معلم واحد هو يسوع المسيح ولا تدعوا معلمين لان معلمكم واحد المسيح. مت23 : 10

يا يسوع الحلو القوي كم أن أفكارك مختلفة عن أفكارنا ,كم أن منطقك مختلف عن كل منطق بشري ,اتعجب يارب لانى أحيا بأفكار أظن أنها هي الحقيقة ولكن هي ليست هكذا.
فأنت بالحق هو القوي يا أبن الله وليس المال ,أنت هو السيد الوحيد وليس أخر أتبعك وأتمني أن أتبعك وأتخلص من الافكار الميته التى زرعها العالم فى فكري .

أنت هو الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد من أجل أن يُعالج كل ما قد فسد فى طبيعتي ,وعلاج فعلي عالجته فى طبيعتى بعد أن أتحدت بك بصورة حقيقية وليست خيال .

فباركت طبيعتي فيك وصنعت بطبيعتي كل ما هو ضد أفكار العالم ,فالعالم يمجد المال ويجعل له حساب وكلما زاد المال زادت الشهرة وكلما زاد الجاه زادت القيمة ,ولكن وجدت أنت تقلب هذه الموازين بينما أنت الاول وسيد كل أحد تخلع المجد وتأخذ شكل العبد وتمارس عمل العبد فى غسل الارجل أمام ذهول وامتناع البشر !

ربي يسوع الحلو القوي أعطني أن أقبل فكرك انت وأعيش بك انت وبحياتك وارفض العالم وفكره ومنطقه امين
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : رجاؤنا 
_____________________

لانك انت رجائي يا سيدي الرب( يسوع الحلو ) متكلي منذ صباي مز 71 : 5


والآن ماذا انتظرت يا رب.رجائي فيك هو مز 39 _ 7


حسب انتظاري ورجائي اني لا اخزى في شيء بل بكل مجاهرة كما في كل حين كذلك الآن يتعظم المسيح في جسدي سواء كان بحياة ام بموت في 1 : 20

لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح. أف 1 _ 12

اسمعنا يا الله مخلصنا يا رجاء أقطار الأرض كلها.( صلاة النوم)

المسيح يسوع الحلو تجسد فى الوقت المناسب جدا, و من اجل الإنسان فاقد الرجاء و الأمل فى كل الأشياء.
لان الإنسان بطبيعته التي خلقها الله, دائما يحيا بالأمل و الرجاء دائما يضع رجاء و أمل فى الاتى في الساعة القادمة.


ولكن اذا فقد الإنسان الرجاء فقد الحياة برمتها و ما أصعب الحياة بدون رجاء او أمل تكون تعيسة جدا لا تمر و كلها ظلام و حزنها لا يُطاق.

الإنسان الطبيعي يضع رجائه دائما فى أمور العالم و يكون هذا الرجاء هو الدافع له لكى يجد و يعمل و يجتهد و بريق الوصول الى الأمل يجعله يواصل الليل مع النهار حتى يتحقق, و كثير من أولاد العالم الناجحون جدا و المتميزين بنظرة العالم هم ما كان فى داخلهم رجاء و امل فى الوصول الى شي ما مما فى العالم.

ولكن فى نهاية المطاف عندما يدور الزمان بالإنسان و يصل الى ما كان يحلم به و يترجاه, فجاه يجد انه لم يشبع ويجد ان ما كان يضع فيه امله و كل رجاءه يتسرب مع تسرب عمره و زمانه

فيكتشف الانسان ان ما كان يحلم به لا شى و سراب بل كل الأشياء التى هى رجاء و امل الإنسان الطبيعي و غالبا هى مرتبطة بالجسد دائما يعيث بها الفساد و تنتهي الى العدم شانها شأن الجسد نفسه و حينئذا يتسرب الرجاء و يتهدم الأمل ووسط حيرة الإنسان!!

و بينما هو حزين لأنه لايجد ثقه فى كل ما يضع عليه رجاءه, ... تجسد ابن الله و صار بشر و هو مازال الها الى الأبد , تجسد و التصق بالطبيعة البشرية التصاقا عجيبا في اتحاد بلا افتراق او اختلاط كل هذا لكى يصبح يسوع المسيح الحلو هو رجاء البشرية كلها بلا منافس.

" لآجل ذلك غير المحوي وغير المُدرك وغير المرئي جعل نفسه مرئياً ومدركاً وقابلاً للاحتواء 
من الذين يؤمنون به , لكي يُحيي الذين يحتوونه وينظرونه بالايمان .
فكما أن عظمة الله تفوق كل الحدود كذلك أيضاً صلاحه يفوق كل وصف وبسبب هذا الصلاح الفائق قد جعل نفسه منظوراً لكي يبث الحياة فى الذين ينظرونه ,فأنه من المستحيل أن يحيا أحد بدون الحياة وأما أقتناء الحياة فيكون من الشركة مع الله والشركة مع الله هي أن نري الله وأن نتذوق صلاحه "
القديس إيرينيئوس :ضد الهرطقات 4:20:5

هذه حقيقة سرائريه هى بوابة الدخول الى الحياة الأبدية و السعادة التي لا تنتهى:

أنه يستحيل أن توجد حياة بدون شخص , لذلك فتسليم الله حياته الأبدية للامسان تحتم أن يتم في شخصه المبارك , لان الحياة الأبدية لايمكن أن تسكن في إنسان بدون الله .
هذا ما أحسه بولس الرسول واقعياً في أعماق كيانه الشخصي ,إذا أحس بالحياة الابدية تدب فى كل كيانه وكل أعضائه وكل نفسه وذهنه ولكنها ليست مجرد قوة بل أحس بشخص أخر شخص ابن الله نفسه يحيا فيه "أحيا لا أنا ,بل المسيح يحيا في" (غل 2: 20)

هنا بولس الرسول لايشير الى مجرد أفكار جديدة أو تجديد ذهني أو مجرد تغير في أسلوب الحياة ,بل يشير الى حالة امتلاك المسيح لحياته كلها ,اذا فالحياة الأبدية لايمكن قبولها منفصلة عن المسيح بأي حالة من الأحوال ,ولهذا لكي يشترك الإنسان في الحياة الأبدية مع الله ,كان يتحتم أن تتجسد الحياة الأبدية التى عند الله ,ويولد المسيح في شخص كامل ليهب لنا باتحاده بنا هذه الحياة الأبدية التي فى الله "


يسوع المسيح الحلو أصبح هو رجاء من ليس لهم رجاء, ميناء من هم فى عاصف العالم رجاء و ميناء لكل من هم أطاحت عواصف العالم بهم و أفقدتهم كل أمان او رجاء , يسوع الحلو جعل ذاته هى رجاء الإنسان يحتمي بها الإنسان من جميع إتعابه و مخاوفه و حتى من نفسه التى غالبا ما تشتهى ضد طريق الحياة فتسبب للانسان اشد انزعاج فى حياته...
فيسوع الحلو هو رجاء الإنسان ايضا نفسه ضد شهوات نفسه الشريرة , هو الوحيد القادر ان يحمى الإنسان من نفسه و من شهواتها الشريرة التى تدفع الانسان للخروج من طريق الحياة و الدخول فى طريق الموت و الهلاك .

فتجسد المسيح يسوع و وجوده فى سنتر الحياة البشرية جعله ضابط النفس و حاميها من الانزلاق خلف شهواتها و انحرافها نحو الموت و الهلاك و حزن النفس و تنهداتها الكثيرة عندما تجد رجسة الخراب داخلها. الحقيقة هو نابع من قلب يسوع التى النفس هى عضو فيه.

وجود يسوع الحلو فى الطبيعة البشرية هو الذي جعلها لا ترضي ابدا بالخراب و رجسة الخراب التى تظهر داخل النفس واذا قامت النفس من غفوتها وأ بصرت رجسة الخراب و الدنس داخلها هذا كافي ان يطيح بالنفس و يدمرها .

ولكن من محبة الله العجيبة انه و ضع ذاته كرجاء حقيقي حى لكل نفس تجد الخراب بها و يحيط بها فتطلع النفس الحزينة فتجد يسوع الحلو إمامها بشكل مباشر فاتح لها حضنه بلا قيد او شرط و يشجعها أن تضع كل رجائها فيه هو و على اسمه مهما كانت حالتها و مهما كان مقدار الخراب الذى حطمها و ملئها حتى التمام

ففي القديم عندما وجد أدم الخراب في نفسه هرب مسرعاً يختفي من الله ويخاف رؤيته بل يتجنب الله بأي صورة ولكن بسبب تجسد الله واحتوائه للطبيعة البشرية في ذاته فتح طريق للرجاء للجنس البشري رجاء لا ينقطع ابدا ولا ينتهي او يستنفذ بأى طريقة او أى سقوط او أى ضعف مهما كان هذا الصعف ومهما طال زمان هذا الضعف 

لان باب الرجاء الذي وضعه المسيح بتجسده هو في ذاته شخصيا والانسان صار متحد بالله والله صار متحد بالانسان عن طريق سر التجسد فلم يعد يخاف الانسان الله ولا يهرب منه بسبب سقوطه وضعفه بل صار الله هو رجاء الساقط وقيامته المستمرة :

هذه وثيقة عجيبة من القرن الثاني الميلادي تعبر عن مقدار محبة الله فى تنازله من نحو الانسان لكي لا يعد يخاف الانسان من الله بل يضع رجاءه طله فى الله من الخوف نفسه:
"حبه من نحوي أنزله من جلال عظمته 
صار شبيهاً بي ,حتى يكون في متناول إدراكي 
شابهني تماماً , لكيما أقدر أن أتشبه به على حد سواء
لم أعد أخشي رؤياه ,لانني تيقنت من عظم حنانه 
أخذ طبيعتي ,حتى من خلالها يتيسر لي أن أتعرف على سره
أتسم بسماتي حتى أتعرف عليه:

وعندما يشعر الانسان بالضعف الشديد فيه ومن حوله وخاصاً عندما يُغلب من شهوات نفسه والحاح الجسد المستمر هذا فى مقابل الوعي الجديد بالامجاد والقدرات الخارقة التى صارت لنا بالتجسد والا تحاد بالمسيح يتسأل الانسان لماذا هذا الضعف لماذا لم أوجد مباشرا فى القوة والمجد منذ البداية ؟

ولكن صوت النعمة يهدءا من النفس ويكشف لها أن الله له ثدبير فى خلقته وله حكمة عالية من الصعب جدا على النفس أن تًدرك أبعاد حكمة الله فى تدبير خلقته الان ولكن سوف يأتي وقت وينكشف جانب من عزمة الله فى تدبير الخلق عندما يتكمل خلق الانسان ويضع الله اللمسات الاخيرة على صورة الانسان الحقيقية والتى قضدها الله يوم أن خلق الانسان :
وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا. تك 1 : 26

وهكذا لابد أن يوجد الانسان المادي أولا ويعرف مرارة الحياة أذ هي خالية من الله فيقبل الله بكامل ارادته وحريته ويعرف أن الحياة هي الله ولا حياة خارج عنه ويؤكد هذه الحقيقية القديس أيرينؤس:
"كان ينبغي أولاً أن تظهر الخليقة المادية ثم بعد ذلك عندما يتلامس الفاني مع الخالد ويسود الاقوي على الاضعف حينئذ يبتلع الزائل من الباقي الذي لا يزول ,وُيغلب الموت الذى فينا بالحياة التى في الله ,وهكذا يصير الانسان بتمامه على صورة الله ومثاله ,وذلك بعد أن يكتشف بكامل حريته الخير وطبيعة الشر"
ق : إيرينيؤس

هذه الحقيقية النهائية التى من أجلها تجسد أبن الله أذ صار ابن الله ابن للانسان ؛ حتي يدخل الانسان في شركة محبة مع كلمة الله ؛ وإذ ينال التبني يصبح ابنا لله .

فنحن في الواقع لا نقدر أن نشارك في الحياة الابدية دون الاتحاد الوثيق مع الكائن الازلي الابدي 
وكيف يتيسر لنا أن نتحد بالخلود ما لم يصر هذا الكائن الازلي الابدي على شيئ مما نحن عليه ؛حتى إننا نحن الخليقة الفانية نُبتلع مما هو حي باق الى الابد وهكذا إذ ننال التبني نصير أبناء الله "
القديس أيرينيؤس

"الله في محبته الفائقة لنا لم يشأ أن يغصب حريتنا في حين أن له القدرة أن يفعل ذلك ,ولكنه أرادنا أن نأتي اليه بكامل محبتنا القلبية وحدهل"
القديس أسحق السرياني

تجد النفس يسوع الحلو يقول: لها تعالى الى يا عروس السوداء الجميلة, لا تبالي باى شي فانا هنا رجائك لا تخاف من انك فاقده لكل شى فكل نقائصك انا بذاتي اكملها لا تحزني كونك قد تدنست و شربت الإثم كالماء فقد تجسدت لحسابك فاذا كان يعوزك الطهارة و جميع أفكاار قلبك و تصوراته شريرة ,

انا هنا لك....... قلبى ليس له مثيل فى الطهاره و القداسة يمكن ان تضعى كل رجائك فى طهارة قلبي ولا تنظري الى نجاسة قلبك فانا تجسدت لكى تستطيع ان تتمتعي بما هو لى و ما هو يخص طبيعتى فانا اخذت ما هو لك ليس لانى محتاج الى ما هو لك و لكى اعطيكى ما هو لى و بشكل طبيعى.

حبيبتي لماذا أجدك فاقده الرجاء فى الطهارة هل لا يكفيك طهارتي التى أظهرتها على الأرض أنها لك و لحسابك أنت تثبتين فيها كل يوم تخذى حياتي التى قدمتها لك كفداء فى جسدي و دمى لماذا تنشغلي بخطبتك و سقوطك و عدم طهارتك فتنسى انك حصلت على ميراث من الطهارة و القداسة اعلي من السموات و أعظم من كل الأرض

ارجوكى يا صديقتي و حبيبتي ان ترفعي عينك ناحية المذبح لتنظري جسدي و دمى و فيه ينبوع طهارة يكفى ان يطهر خطاه العالم كله ولا يقل منه ذرة افتحي فمك مع قلبك لكى اسكب فيه من طهارتي التي عشت بها زمان على الأرض, زمان من زمانك مع كوني غير زمنا ولكن قبلت ان أصير تحت الزمان لكى ادُخل الى الزمان ملئ طهارتي و قداستي لكى تكون ينبوع لجميع خطاه الأرض و النجسين و الذين فقدوا كل الرجاء فى الطهارة
اسمعنا يا الله مخلصنا يا رجاء أقطار الأرض كلها.( صلاة النوم)


تصبح قداستي التى صارت هبه لك هى حياتى التى اقدمها لك كل مرة تاكلى من خبز الحياة هل تتذكر كيف مدت يدى لكى تلمس الخطاه و النجسين و الذين هم كانوا مذنبين و مُفرزين من الجميع

كيف تركت قدمى للمرأة الخاطيه التي رفض سمعان فكرة ان تدخل الى بيته و غضب جدا من مرورها على بيته وحزن وربما ندم فى دعوته لى عندما وجد المراه الخاطئه تدخل بيته و تقصدني
لقد شك في بسبب قبولي لهذه المرأة الخاطئة وأنا لا أبالي به لان المرأة الخاطئة والتى لها قلب متعطش لقبولي كان أهم عندى من أن يؤمن أنني نبياً أو لا يؤمن :
فلما رأى الفريسي الذي دعاه ذلك تكلم في نفسه قائلا لو كان هذا نبيا لعلم من هذه المرأة التي تلمسه وما هي.انها خاطئة. لو 7 : 39
و انا رحبت بها بقلبي اشد ترحيب لم انشغل او افرح او اسر بالترحاب و كلمات المديح التى قدمها لى سمعان كان فرح قلبى غير محدود بقدوم هذه المراة الخاطئة و طلبها لى متخطية جميع الاهانات و التعليقات المرة من جميع الحاضرين حتى استطاعت ان تصل الى و تنسكب تحت قدمى

وحينئذ وضعت قانون للتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا قليل من تعرف عليه وعاش به فالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا ليست بعمل أعمال حسنة وندم وحسرة فقط على الخطية لان هذا لا يستطيع أن ينقل قوة الله ومغفرته الى الانسان ولكن الذى يجعل الانسان دائما يتمتع بمغفرة الله فى حياته وبصورة دائمة هو القلب الذى يحب الله بالصدق ويبحث عن حب الله رغم كل الظروف وحتى اذا كانت الظروف ضد النفس ومشاعرها فعندما تشكك الفريسي الذى دعاني في !

لانه كان يظن أنه يستطيع أن يأخذ قوة المغفرة والحياة مني لكونه يصنع أعمال حسنة مثل إقامة وليمة كبيرة يدعوني فيها وكل الناس وهذا لا يهمني في شيئ ,طالما قلبه ليس معي ولا يطلبني أنا شخصياً

ولهذا ُسقت هذه المرأة لتأتي عندي وأنا في بيت هذا الفريسي الذى كان يعتقد أنه يمكن أن ينال الغفران والخلاص بعمل الولائم والإعمال الخارقة الاجتماعية وحدثت صدمة فى نفسه عندما وجد هذه المرأة التى كان اذا سمع عن سيرتها فقط يغلق أذنه ويأمر من يتكلم عنها بالصمت خوفأ من الكلام عن سيرتها يلوث طهارته المزيفة!

ولكن كشفت قانون الغفران الجديد الذى لا يعتمد أبداً على أعمال الانسان او أمكانياته بل يعتمد فقط على القلب والمشلعر الصادقة فى قبول المسيح والرجاء الكامل فى شخص يسوع بالحب .
فمن يتقدم ليسوع بحب صادق من القلب ينال فورا من فم يسوع وبأمره الالهي غفران حقيقي لجميع خطاياه 
فالغفران متوقف فى المقام الاول والاخيرة على محبة القلب الصادقة لشخص يسوع ومقدار الرجاء فى شخص يسوع الذى هو وحده الذى عنده سلطان الغفران 
ولهذا كشفت للفريسي هذه الحقيقية عندما قلت له:

يا سمعان عندي شيء اقوله لك.فقال قل يا معلّم. , كان لمداين مديونان.على الواحد خمس مئة دينار وعلى الآخر خمسون.,واذ لم يكن لهما ما يوفيان سامحهما جميعا فقل.ايهما يكون اكثر حبا له لو 7 : 40 _ 42

الحقيقة فكر سمعان كثيرا وحاول أن يهرب من الاجابة لانه شعر أنني سوف أدينه بالاجابة ولكنه لم يستطيع أن يهرب فأجاب:

اظن الذي سامحه بالاكثر. لو 7 : 42

وهكذا كشفت القانون الجديد للغفران والخلاص والذى كان عكس ما يُنادي به الفريسيون 

أتنظر هذه المرأة.اني دخلت بيتك وماء لاجل رجلي لم تعط.واما هي فقد غسلت رجليّ بالدموع ومسحتهما بشعر راسها. , قبلة لم تقبّلني.واما هي فمنذ دخلت لم تكف عن تقبيل رجليّ. , بزيت لم تدهن راسي.واما هي فقد دهنت بالطيب رجليّ. , من اجل ذلك اقول لك قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لانها احبت كثيرا.والذي يغفر له قليل يحب قليلا لو 7 : 44 _ 47

فقدمت لها طهارتى عوض نجاستها قدمت لها سيرتى بدلا من سيرتها الشريرة قدمت لها ذاتى كرجاء حى تتقدم بها و فيها نحو عرش الاب فتنال تبرير حقيقى بثقة و قدوم 
فلنتقدم بثقة الى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عونا في حينه عب 4 : 16

فاذ لنا ايها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس بدم يسوع عب 10 : 19

هذا هو يسوع الحلو الذى لا يستحى من ان يقال عنه انه صديق الخطاة و النجسين و المفروزين من الأرض كوسخ العالم هو رجاء كل هؤلاء ليس كتشريف او كعطف عليهم و لكن رجاء حى فعال يستطيع اى خاطى مهما كانت خطيته ان يضع رجاءه فيه فتسقط خطيته,
يسوع المسيح الحلو يدعونا نحن الخطاه ان نضع كل رجاء الحياة عليه
الذي به لنا جراءة وقدوم بايمانه عن ثقة. أف 3 : 12

ولا ننظر كثيرا الى خطيتنا و ضعفنا بقدر ما ننظر اليه لانه مقابل أخفاقتان و عدم أمانتنا ظهرت أمانة يسوع مقابل نجاسة قلوبنا و انحرافها ظهرت قداستة و روعة طهارة يسوع المسيح و المسيح عندما ظهر فى الجسد و اظهر ره قداسته فى الجسد لم يصنع هذا من اجل نفسه بل من اجل جميع خطاه الأرض و المتذللين تحت سطوة النجاسة وقهرها كل هذا لكى يضع جميع الخطاة رجائهم فى يسوع الحلو.

و يكونوا هم لحسابه و هو لحسابهم هذا معنى يسوع المسيح هو رجائنا كلنا اى يجد الخاطئ فى طهارة يسوع تعويض لنجاسته يجد الخاطى فى نقاوة قلب يسوع تعويض عن نجاسة قلبه يجد الخاطئ فى يسوع قيامته فالتوبة الحقيقية ليس هى الندم على الخطية فقط لان هذا بلا جدوى اذا انتهى الى الندم فقط ,

بل التوبة الحقيقية فى الرجاء الحى فى ان يسوع الحلو الكامل فى الطهارة هو لى هو حياتي
التوبة الحقيقية هي فى أن أتقدم نحو يسوع المسيح الشخص الحي الكائن بالفعل وحاضر فى كل مكان اتقدم نحوه وانا شاعر بحضوره كشخص حقيقي يملئ كل الوجود بحضوره ,ثم انسكب تحت قدماه بمشاعر حب حقيقي فى عمق قلبي واضعاً كل الرجاء عليه هو على طهارته وقداسته فلقد تأكدت تماما أنني مستحيل أن أكون طاهرا بذاتي 

فمن ذاتي تنبع كل الشرور ومن ذاتي تخرج الشوات ولهذا الرجاء هو فى ذات يسوع فقط اذا لم يكن رجائي فى يسوع وقداسته فقط لا اعرف التوبة او الغفران اذا وضعت رجائي فى ذاتي وأنني سوف أجتهد بكل قوتي لكى اتوقف عن عمل الشر واضع وعود لله بالتوقف عن الشر فأظن ان هذه هي التوبة فمن المؤكد أنني عائد لا محالة للشر وبصور أعمق

ولكن طريق التوبة قد رسمه يسوع والنموذج كان المرأة الخاطئة والاساس هو الرجاء الحي والكامل في شخص يسوع الحلو الذى هو وحده معه سلطان غفران الخطايا :
ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا لو 5 : 24وهذا السلطان ليسوع فقط وباب التمتع بسلطان يسوع هذا هو فى الحب يسوع لا يُغلب أبدا ولكنه يُغلب فقط من تحننه على النفس التى تضع رجائها فيه يُغلب من عين الخاطئ الذى امتلات بالدموع ليسوع : حولي عني عينيك فانهما قد غلبتاني نش 6 : 5

اليس هذا ما يصنعه المسيح يسوع لكل انسان نائب يتقدم اليه, هو يقدم له ذاته و بيده لماذا؟

لكى تكون طهارة حياة يسوع عوض نجاسة حياتى لكى تكون سيرة يسوع عوض سيرتى الدنسة فتصبح سيرتى فى السماء لان يسوع ساكن السماء 
فان سيرتنا نحن هي في السموات التي منها ايضا ننتظر مخلّصا هو الرب يسوع المسيح في 3 : 20


من اجل هذا أتمسك انا الخاطئ الضعيف جدا و أضع كل رجاء الحياة فيه هو وحده لا أضع اى رجاء يا رب خارج عنك,
بل كل رجائي أضعه على اسمك فقط على حياتك التى تقدمها لى دائما فى سر الشكر, كنت فى القديم مظلم الفكر أضع رجائي فى بعض الإعمال التى أظن أنها صالحة و أنها هى التى تخلصني او تجلب رضاك عنى.

ولكن اليوم عندما أضاء نور وجهك فى داخلي فعرفت انك ظهرت فى الجسد لكى تكون أنت يا يسوع بشخصك الالهى الحاضر معنا فى كل مكان انت وحدك رجائى, فالهذا وضعت كل رجائى فيك انت و على اسمك يا يسوع انظر دائما الى قداستك انت الى طهارة قلبك الى سيرتك انت الى حياتك التى تقدمها كهبة بالحب على المذبح الالهى فصارت هى حياتي و هى رجائى و بها اعبر الحياة الأبدية و بها أجد رضا من قلب الأب و بها اعبرمن الدينونة وبها أحيا و أتحرك فاوجد.

اشكرك ياربى و مخلصى يسوع لانك صرت لى انت بذاتك و بشخصك الحى الذى على السماء و الارض رجائى الوحيد ارجوك ارقعنى و ثبتنى فى التمسك بالرجاء فيك انت وحدك لم اعد أضع رجاء على اى شى يا سيدى او فى اى شى من العالم لان العالم و كل ما فيه سوف يزول لم اعد أضع رجائي على اى إنسان يارب لان البشر جميعا محتاجين الى من يعطيهم الرجاء,

حتى اننى لم اعد أضع رجائى على نفسى او اى شى فى نفسى لان نفسى ذاتها كثيرا ما تخزليني و تميل الى شهواتها و تثور ضدك و لهذا تعلمت الان اضع الرجاء كل الرجاء فيك انت وحدك و على اسمك انت فقط لان ليس هناك اسم اخر ينبغى به الخلاص بخلاف اسمك

افتح عيني و ثبتها على رجائي فيك اليوم لم يتبقى لى شى غير رجائى فيك يارب حتى جسدى الذى كنت احتمى به و أتعشم فيه و ارجو منه القوة يخزلنى ايضا فلا رجاء الا فيك انت وحدك 

ربي يسوع تضعف نفسي وخاصا عندما لا أجد قوة فى داخلي أو عندما أجد كل ما هو حولي يحذبني بعيدا عنك وأيضا عندما تعمل الظروف على الضغط على نفسي , وخاصا عندما تثور نفسي وتتمسك بشهوات من العالم وهي مخدوعه لان نفسي لم تعد ترتاح فى شهوات العالم لانها سبق وتذوقت شهوة حبك وشبعت كثيرا من جمال حبك وروعة حنانك وعطفك يارب 
لم اتذوق ابدا فى كل حياتى راحة ولذة مثل لذة حبك التى عندما تألقت فى نفسي ذابت نفسي وانسكبت وفرحت بفرح مجيد وعظيم ليس له مثل أبدا فى العالم 
أسألوا المرأة الخاطئة عن حالها وهي غارقة فى دموعها عندما انسكبت تحت قدمي يسوع هل اللذة التى شعرت بها فى هذه اللحظة تُعال جميع اللذات التى حصلت عليها فى الماضى ماضى الخطية 

طبعا أن الكلام يعجز عن وصف اللذة الحقيقة التى حصلت عليها لحظة معرفتها لطريق قدم يسوع لقد استراحت عند قدمي يسوع نست كل المعناة التى كانت فى طريقها وهي تحاول الوصول الى قدمي يسوع .
أنه فرح من نوع أخر أنها لذة مختلفة تماما وهذا يكشف يا سيدى الرب أن نفسي تسعي نحو اللذة لذة حبك والتعلق بك ولكن غالبا ما يحاول الشيطان أن يخدع نفسي لكي تنحرف فتطلب هذه اللذة ولكن فى الجسد ومن هنا يحدث الخطأ 

وغالبا ما اسقط يارب فى هذا الخداع وتحزن نفسي وتتألم وتشعر بأنها محبوسة وتحتاج الى الحرية والانظلاق فدائما ما يحاول الشيطان أن يربطني بأي لذة او شهوة حتى تُقيدني فلا استطيع أن أتلذذ بك وبحبك ولكن ليس لي خلاف التمسك بك يا يسوع الحلو رجائي.
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : رجاؤنا 
_____________________

لانك انت رجائي يا سيدي الرب( يسوع الحلو ) متكلي منذ صباي مز 71 : 5


والآن ماذا انتظرت يا رب.رجائي فيك هو مز 39 _ 7


حسب انتظاري ورجائي اني لا اخزى في شيء بل بكل مجاهرة كما في كل حين كذلك الآن يتعظم المسيح في جسدي سواء كان بحياة ام بموت في 1 : 20

لنكون لمدح مجده نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح. أف 1 _ 12

اسمعنا يا الله مخلصنا يا رجاء أقطار الأرض كلها.( صلاة النوم)

المسيح يسوع الحلو تجسد فى الوقت المناسب جدا, و من اجل الإنسان فاقد الرجاء و الأمل فى كل الأشياء.
لان الإنسان بطبيعته التي خلقها الله, دائما يحيا بالأمل و الرجاء دائما يضع رجاء و أمل فى الاتى في الساعة القادمة.


ولكن اذا فقد الإنسان الرجاء فقد الحياة برمتها و ما أصعب الحياة بدون رجاء او أمل تكون تعيسة جدا لا تمر و كلها ظلام و حزنها لا يُطاق.

الإنسان الطبيعي يضع رجائه دائما فى أمور العالم و يكون هذا الرجاء هو الدافع له لكى يجد و يعمل و يجتهد و بريق الوصول الى الأمل يجعله يواصل الليل مع النهار حتى يتحقق, و كثير من أولاد العالم الناجحون جدا و المتميزين بنظرة العالم هم ما كان فى داخلهم رجاء و امل فى الوصول الى شي ما مما فى العالم.

ولكن فى نهاية المطاف عندما يدور الزمان بالإنسان و يصل الى ما كان يحلم به و يترجاه, فجاه يجد انه لم يشبع ويجد ان ما كان يضع فيه امله و كل رجاءه يتسرب مع تسرب عمره و زمانه

فيكتشف الانسان ان ما كان يحلم به لا شى و سراب بل كل الأشياء التى هى رجاء و امل الإنسان الطبيعي و غالبا هى مرتبطة بالجسد دائما يعيث بها الفساد و تنتهي الى العدم شانها شأن الجسد نفسه و حينئذا يتسرب الرجاء و يتهدم الأمل ووسط حيرة الإنسان!!

و بينما هو حزين لأنه لايجد ثقه فى كل ما يضع عليه رجاءه, ... تجسد ابن الله و صار بشر و هو مازال الها الى الأبد , تجسد و التصق بالطبيعة البشرية التصاقا عجيبا في اتحاد بلا افتراق او اختلاط كل هذا لكى يصبح يسوع المسيح الحلو هو رجاء البشرية كلها بلا منافس.

" لآجل ذلك غير المحوي وغير المُدرك وغير المرئي جعل نفسه مرئياً ومدركاً وقابلاً للاحتواء 
من الذين يؤمنون به , لكي يُحيي الذين يحتوونه وينظرونه بالايمان .
فكما أن عظمة الله تفوق كل الحدود كذلك أيضاً صلاحه يفوق كل وصف وبسبب هذا الصلاح الفائق قد جعل نفسه منظوراً لكي يبث الحياة فى الذين ينظرونه ,فأنه من المستحيل أن يحيا أحد بدون الحياة وأما أقتناء الحياة فيكون من الشركة مع الله والشركة مع الله هي أن نري الله وأن نتذوق صلاحه "
القديس إيرينيئوس :ضد الهرطقات 4:20:5

هذه حقيقة سرائريه هى بوابة الدخول الى الحياة الأبدية و السعادة التي لا تنتهى:

أنه يستحيل أن توجد حياة بدون شخص , لذلك فتسليم الله حياته الأبدية للامسان تحتم أن يتم في شخصه المبارك , لان الحياة الأبدية لايمكن أن تسكن في إنسان بدون الله .
هذا ما أحسه بولس الرسول واقعياً في أعماق كيانه الشخصي ,إذا أحس بالحياة الابدية تدب فى كل كيانه وكل أعضائه وكل نفسه وذهنه ولكنها ليست مجرد قوة بل أحس بشخص أخر شخص ابن الله نفسه يحيا فيه "أحيا لا أنا ,بل المسيح يحيا في" (غل 2: 20)

هنا بولس الرسول لايشير الى مجرد أفكار جديدة أو تجديد ذهني أو مجرد تغير في أسلوب الحياة ,بل يشير الى حالة امتلاك المسيح لحياته كلها ,اذا فالحياة الأبدية لايمكن قبولها منفصلة عن المسيح بأي حالة من الأحوال ,ولهذا لكي يشترك الإنسان في الحياة الأبدية مع الله ,كان يتحتم أن تتجسد الحياة الأبدية التى عند الله ,ويولد المسيح في شخص كامل ليهب لنا باتحاده بنا هذه الحياة الأبدية التي فى الله "


يسوع المسيح الحلو أصبح هو رجاء من ليس لهم رجاء, ميناء من هم فى عاصف العالم رجاء و ميناء لكل من هم أطاحت عواصف العالم بهم و أفقدتهم كل أمان او رجاء , يسوع الحلو جعل ذاته هى رجاء الإنسان يحتمي بها الإنسان من جميع إتعابه و مخاوفه و حتى من نفسه التى غالبا ما تشتهى ضد طريق الحياة فتسبب للانسان اشد انزعاج فى حياته...
فيسوع الحلو هو رجاء الإنسان ايضا نفسه ضد شهوات نفسه الشريرة , هو الوحيد القادر ان يحمى الإنسان من نفسه و من شهواتها الشريرة التى تدفع الانسان للخروج من طريق الحياة و الدخول فى طريق الموت و الهلاك .

فتجسد المسيح يسوع و وجوده فى سنتر الحياة البشرية جعله ضابط النفس و حاميها من الانزلاق خلف شهواتها و انحرافها نحو الموت و الهلاك و حزن النفس و تنهداتها الكثيرة عندما تجد رجسة الخراب داخلها. الحقيقة هو نابع من قلب يسوع التى النفس هى عضو فيه.

وجود يسوع الحلو فى الطبيعة البشرية هو الذي جعلها لا ترضي ابدا بالخراب و رجسة الخراب التى تظهر داخل النفس واذا قامت النفس من غفوتها وأ بصرت رجسة الخراب و الدنس داخلها هذا كافي ان يطيح بالنفس و يدمرها .

ولكن من محبة الله العجيبة انه و ضع ذاته كرجاء حقيقي حى لكل نفس تجد الخراب بها و يحيط بها فتطلع النفس الحزينة فتجد يسوع الحلو إمامها بشكل مباشر فاتح لها حضنه بلا قيد او شرط و يشجعها أن تضع كل رجائها فيه هو و على اسمه مهما كانت حالتها و مهما كان مقدار الخراب الذى حطمها و ملئها حتى التمام

ففي القديم عندما وجد أدم الخراب في نفسه هرب مسرعاً يختفي من الله ويخاف رؤيته بل يتجنب الله بأي صورة ولكن بسبب تجسد الله واحتوائه للطبيعة البشرية في ذاته فتح طريق للرجاء للجنس البشري رجاء لا ينقطع ابدا ولا ينتهي او يستنفذ بأى طريقة او أى سقوط او أى ضعف مهما كان هذا الصعف ومهما طال زمان هذا الضعف 

لان باب الرجاء الذي وضعه المسيح بتجسده هو في ذاته شخصيا والانسان صار متحد بالله والله صار متحد بالانسان عن طريق سر التجسد فلم يعد يخاف الانسان الله ولا يهرب منه بسبب سقوطه وضعفه بل صار الله هو رجاء الساقط وقيامته المستمرة :

هذه وثيقة عجيبة من القرن الثاني الميلادي تعبر عن مقدار محبة الله فى تنازله من نحو الانسان لكي لا يعد يخاف الانسان من الله بل يضع رجاءه طله فى الله من الخوف نفسه:
"حبه من نحوي أنزله من جلال عظمته 
صار شبيهاً بي ,حتى يكون في متناول إدراكي 
شابهني تماماً , لكيما أقدر أن أتشبه به على حد سواء
لم أعد أخشي رؤياه ,لانني تيقنت من عظم حنانه 
أخذ طبيعتي ,حتى من خلالها يتيسر لي أن أتعرف على سره
أتسم بسماتي حتى أتعرف عليه:

وعندما يشعر الانسان بالضعف الشديد فيه ومن حوله وخاصاً عندما يُغلب من شهوات نفسه والحاح الجسد المستمر هذا فى مقابل الوعي الجديد بالامجاد والقدرات الخارقة التى صارت لنا بالتجسد والا تحاد بالمسيح يتسأل الانسان لماذا هذا الضعف لماذا لم أوجد مباشرا فى القوة والمجد منذ البداية ؟

ولكن صوت النعمة يهدءا من النفس ويكشف لها أن الله له ثدبير فى خلقته وله حكمة عالية من الصعب جدا على النفس أن تًدرك أبعاد حكمة الله فى تدبير خلقته الان ولكن سوف يأتي وقت وينكشف جانب من عزمة الله فى تدبير الخلق عندما يتكمل خلق الانسان ويضع الله اللمسات الاخيرة على صورة الانسان الحقيقية والتى قضدها الله يوم أن خلق الانسان :
وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا. تك 1 : 26

وهكذا لابد أن يوجد الانسان المادي أولا ويعرف مرارة الحياة أذ هي خالية من الله فيقبل الله بكامل ارادته وحريته ويعرف أن الحياة هي الله ولا حياة خارج عنه ويؤكد هذه الحقيقية القديس أيرينؤس:
"كان ينبغي أولاً أن تظهر الخليقة المادية ثم بعد ذلك عندما يتلامس الفاني مع الخالد ويسود الاقوي على الاضعف حينئذ يبتلع الزائل من الباقي الذي لا يزول ,وُيغلب الموت الذى فينا بالحياة التى في الله ,وهكذا يصير الانسان بتمامه على صورة الله ومثاله ,وذلك بعد أن يكتشف بكامل حريته الخير وطبيعة الشر"
ق : إيرينيؤس

هذه الحقيقية النهائية التى من أجلها تجسد أبن الله أذ صار ابن الله ابن للانسان ؛ حتي يدخل الانسان في شركة محبة مع كلمة الله ؛ وإذ ينال التبني يصبح ابنا لله .

فنحن في الواقع لا نقدر أن نشارك في الحياة الابدية دون الاتحاد الوثيق مع الكائن الازلي الابدي 
وكيف يتيسر لنا أن نتحد بالخلود ما لم يصر هذا الكائن الازلي الابدي على شيئ مما نحن عليه ؛حتى إننا نحن الخليقة الفانية نُبتلع مما هو حي باق الى الابد وهكذا إذ ننال التبني نصير أبناء الله "
القديس أيرينيؤس

"الله في محبته الفائقة لنا لم يشأ أن يغصب حريتنا في حين أن له القدرة أن يفعل ذلك ,ولكنه أرادنا أن نأتي اليه بكامل محبتنا القلبية وحدهل"
القديس أسحق السرياني

تجد النفس يسوع الحلو يقول: لها تعالى الى يا عروس السوداء الجميلة, لا تبالي باى شي فانا هنا رجائك لا تخاف من انك فاقده لكل شى فكل نقائصك انا بذاتي اكملها لا تحزني كونك قد تدنست و شربت الإثم كالماء فقد تجسدت لحسابك فاذا كان يعوزك الطهارة و جميع أفكاار قلبك و تصوراته شريرة ,

انا هنا لك....... قلبى ليس له مثيل فى الطهاره و القداسة يمكن ان تضعى كل رجائك فى طهارة قلبي ولا تنظري الى نجاسة قلبك فانا تجسدت لكى تستطيع ان تتمتعي بما هو لى و ما هو يخص طبيعتى فانا اخذت ما هو لك ليس لانى محتاج الى ما هو لك و لكى اعطيكى ما هو لى و بشكل طبيعى.

حبيبتي لماذا أجدك فاقده الرجاء فى الطهارة هل لا يكفيك طهارتي التى أظهرتها على الأرض أنها لك و لحسابك أنت تثبتين فيها كل يوم تخذى حياتي التى قدمتها لك كفداء فى جسدي و دمى لماذا تنشغلي بخطبتك و سقوطك و عدم طهارتك فتنسى انك حصلت على ميراث من الطهارة و القداسة اعلي من السموات و أعظم من كل الأرض

ارجوكى يا صديقتي و حبيبتي ان ترفعي عينك ناحية المذبح لتنظري جسدي و دمى و فيه ينبوع طهارة يكفى ان يطهر خطاه العالم كله ولا يقل منه ذرة افتحي فمك مع قلبك لكى اسكب فيه من طهارتي التي عشت بها زمان على الأرض, زمان من زمانك مع كوني غير زمنا ولكن قبلت ان أصير تحت الزمان لكى ادُخل الى الزمان ملئ طهارتي و قداستي لكى تكون ينبوع لجميع خطاه الأرض و النجسين و الذين فقدوا كل الرجاء فى الطهارة
اسمعنا يا الله مخلصنا يا رجاء أقطار الأرض كلها.( صلاة النوم)


تصبح قداستي التى صارت هبه لك هى حياتى التى اقدمها لك كل مرة تاكلى من خبز الحياة هل تتذكر كيف مدت يدى لكى تلمس الخطاه و النجسين و الذين هم كانوا مذنبين و مُفرزين من الجميع

كيف تركت قدمى للمرأة الخاطيه التي رفض سمعان فكرة ان تدخل الى بيته و غضب جدا من مرورها على بيته وحزن وربما ندم فى دعوته لى عندما وجد المراه الخاطئه تدخل بيته و تقصدني
لقد شك في بسبب قبولي لهذه المرأة الخاطئة وأنا لا أبالي به لان المرأة الخاطئة والتى لها قلب متعطش لقبولي كان أهم عندى من أن يؤمن أنني نبياً أو لا يؤمن :
فلما رأى الفريسي الذي دعاه ذلك تكلم في نفسه قائلا لو كان هذا نبيا لعلم من هذه المرأة التي تلمسه وما هي.انها خاطئة. لو 7 : 39
و انا رحبت بها بقلبي اشد ترحيب لم انشغل او افرح او اسر بالترحاب و كلمات المديح التى قدمها لى سمعان كان فرح قلبى غير محدود بقدوم هذه المراة الخاطئة و طلبها لى متخطية جميع الاهانات و التعليقات المرة من جميع الحاضرين حتى استطاعت ان تصل الى و تنسكب تحت قدمى

وحينئذ وضعت قانون للتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا قليل من تعرف عليه وعاش به فالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا ليست بعمل أعمال حسنة وندم وحسرة فقط على الخطية لان هذا لا يستطيع أن ينقل قوة الله ومغفرته الى الانسان ولكن الذى يجعل الانسان دائما يتمتع بمغفرة الله فى حياته وبصورة دائمة هو القلب الذى يحب الله بالصدق ويبحث عن حب الله رغم كل الظروف وحتى اذا كانت الظروف ضد النفس ومشاعرها فعندما تشكك الفريسي الذى دعاني في !

لانه كان يظن أنه يستطيع أن يأخذ قوة المغفرة والحياة مني لكونه يصنع أعمال حسنة مثل إقامة وليمة كبيرة يدعوني فيها وكل الناس وهذا لا يهمني في شيئ ,طالما قلبه ليس معي ولا يطلبني أنا شخصياً

ولهذا ُسقت هذه المرأة لتأتي عندي وأنا في بيت هذا الفريسي الذى كان يعتقد أنه يمكن أن ينال الغفران والخلاص بعمل الولائم والإعمال الخارقة الاجتماعية وحدثت صدمة فى نفسه عندما وجد هذه المرأة التى كان اذا سمع عن سيرتها فقط يغلق أذنه ويأمر من يتكلم عنها بالصمت خوفأ من الكلام عن سيرتها يلوث طهارته المزيفة!

ولكن كشفت قانون الغفران الجديد الذى لا يعتمد أبداً على أعمال الانسان او أمكانياته بل يعتمد فقط على القلب والمشلعر الصادقة فى قبول المسيح والرجاء الكامل فى شخص يسوع بالحب .
فمن يتقدم ليسوع بحب صادق من القلب ينال فورا من فم يسوع وبأمره الالهي غفران حقيقي لجميع خطاياه 
فالغفران متوقف فى المقام الاول والاخيرة على محبة القلب الصادقة لشخص يسوع ومقدار الرجاء فى شخص يسوع الذى هو وحده الذى عنده سلطان الغفران 
ولهذا كشفت للفريسي هذه الحقيقية عندما قلت له:

يا سمعان عندي شيء اقوله لك.فقال قل يا معلّم. , كان لمداين مديونان.على الواحد خمس مئة دينار وعلى الآخر خمسون.,واذ لم يكن لهما ما يوفيان سامحهما جميعا فقل.ايهما يكون اكثر حبا له لو 7 : 40 _ 42

الحقيقة فكر سمعان كثيرا وحاول أن يهرب من الاجابة لانه شعر أنني سوف أدينه بالاجابة ولكنه لم يستطيع أن يهرب فأجاب:

اظن الذي سامحه بالاكثر. لو 7 : 42

وهكذا كشفت القانون الجديد للغفران والخلاص والذى كان عكس ما يُنادي به الفريسيون 

أتنظر هذه المرأة.اني دخلت بيتك وماء لاجل رجلي لم تعط.واما هي فقد غسلت رجليّ بالدموع ومسحتهما بشعر راسها. , قبلة لم تقبّلني.واما هي فمنذ دخلت لم تكف عن تقبيل رجليّ. , بزيت لم تدهن راسي.واما هي فقد دهنت بالطيب رجليّ. , من اجل ذلك اقول لك قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لانها احبت كثيرا.والذي يغفر له قليل يحب قليلا لو 7 : 44 _ 47

فقدمت لها طهارتى عوض نجاستها قدمت لها سيرتى بدلا من سيرتها الشريرة قدمت لها ذاتى كرجاء حى تتقدم بها و فيها نحو عرش الاب فتنال تبرير حقيقى بثقة و قدوم 
فلنتقدم بثقة الى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عونا في حينه عب 4 : 16

فاذ لنا ايها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس بدم يسوع عب 10 : 19

هذا هو يسوع الحلو الذى لا يستحى من ان يقال عنه انه صديق الخطاة و النجسين و المفروزين من الأرض كوسخ العالم هو رجاء كل هؤلاء ليس كتشريف او كعطف عليهم و لكن رجاء حى فعال يستطيع اى خاطى مهما كانت خطيته ان يضع رجاءه فيه فتسقط خطيته,
يسوع المسيح الحلو يدعونا نحن الخطاه ان نضع كل رجاء الحياة عليه
الذي به لنا جراءة وقدوم بايمانه عن ثقة. أف 3 : 12

ولا ننظر كثيرا الى خطيتنا و ضعفنا بقدر ما ننظر اليه لانه مقابل أخفاقتان و عدم أمانتنا ظهرت أمانة يسوع مقابل نجاسة قلوبنا و انحرافها ظهرت قداستة و روعة طهارة يسوع المسيح و المسيح عندما ظهر فى الجسد و اظهر ره قداسته فى الجسد لم يصنع هذا من اجل نفسه بل من اجل جميع خطاه الأرض و المتذللين تحت سطوة النجاسة وقهرها كل هذا لكى يضع جميع الخطاة رجائهم فى يسوع الحلو.

و يكونوا هم لحسابه و هو لحسابهم هذا معنى يسوع المسيح هو رجائنا كلنا اى يجد الخاطئ فى طهارة يسوع تعويض لنجاسته يجد الخاطى فى نقاوة قلب يسوع تعويض عن نجاسة قلبه يجد الخاطئ فى يسوع قيامته فالتوبة الحقيقية ليس هى الندم على الخطية فقط لان هذا بلا جدوى اذا انتهى الى الندم فقط ,

بل التوبة الحقيقية فى الرجاء الحى فى ان يسوع الحلو الكامل فى الطهارة هو لى هو حياتي
التوبة الحقيقية هي فى أن أتقدم نحو يسوع المسيح الشخص الحي الكائن بالفعل وحاضر فى كل مكان اتقدم نحوه وانا شاعر بحضوره كشخص حقيقي يملئ كل الوجود بحضوره ,ثم انسكب تحت قدماه بمشاعر حب حقيقي فى عمق قلبي واضعاً كل الرجاء عليه هو على طهارته وقداسته فلقد تأكدت تماما أنني مستحيل أن أكون طاهرا بذاتي 

فمن ذاتي تنبع كل الشرور ومن ذاتي تخرج الشوات ولهذا الرجاء هو فى ذات يسوع فقط اذا لم يكن رجائي فى يسوع وقداسته فقط لا اعرف التوبة او الغفران اذا وضعت رجائي فى ذاتي وأنني سوف أجتهد بكل قوتي لكى اتوقف عن عمل الشر واضع وعود لله بالتوقف عن الشر فأظن ان هذه هي التوبة فمن المؤكد أنني عائد لا محالة للشر وبصور أعمق

ولكن طريق التوبة قد رسمه يسوع والنموذج كان المرأة الخاطئة والاساس هو الرجاء الحي والكامل في شخص يسوع الحلو الذى هو وحده معه سلطان غفران الخطايا :
ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا لو 5 : 24وهذا السلطان ليسوع فقط وباب التمتع بسلطان يسوع هذا هو فى الحب يسوع لا يُغلب أبدا ولكنه يُغلب فقط من تحننه على النفس التى تضع رجائها فيه يُغلب من عين الخاطئ الذى امتلات بالدموع ليسوع : حولي عني عينيك فانهما قد غلبتاني نش 6 : 5

اليس هذا ما يصنعه المسيح يسوع لكل انسان نائب يتقدم اليه, هو يقدم له ذاته و بيده لماذا؟

لكى تكون طهارة حياة يسوع عوض نجاسة حياتى لكى تكون سيرة يسوع عوض سيرتى الدنسة فتصبح سيرتى فى السماء لان يسوع ساكن السماء 
فان سيرتنا نحن هي في السموات التي منها ايضا ننتظر مخلّصا هو الرب يسوع المسيح في 3 : 20


من اجل هذا أتمسك انا الخاطئ الضعيف جدا و أضع كل رجاء الحياة فيه هو وحده لا أضع اى رجاء يا رب خارج عنك,
بل كل رجائي أضعه على اسمك فقط على حياتك التى تقدمها لى دائما فى سر الشكر, كنت فى القديم مظلم الفكر أضع رجائي فى بعض الإعمال التى أظن أنها صالحة و أنها هى التى تخلصني او تجلب رضاك عنى.

ولكن اليوم عندما أضاء نور وجهك فى داخلي فعرفت انك ظهرت فى الجسد لكى تكون أنت يا يسوع بشخصك الالهى الحاضر معنا فى كل مكان انت وحدك رجائى, فالهذا وضعت كل رجائى فيك انت و على اسمك يا يسوع انظر دائما الى قداستك انت الى طهارة قلبك الى سيرتك انت الى حياتك التى تقدمها كهبة بالحب على المذبح الالهى فصارت هى حياتي و هى رجائى و بها اعبر الحياة الأبدية و بها أجد رضا من قلب الأب و بها اعبرمن الدينونة وبها أحيا و أتحرك فاوجد.

اشكرك ياربى و مخلصى يسوع لانك صرت لى انت بذاتك و بشخصك الحى الذى على السماء و الارض رجائى الوحيد ارجوك ارقعنى و ثبتنى فى التمسك بالرجاء فيك انت وحدك لم اعد أضع رجاء على اى شى يا سيدى او فى اى شى من العالم لان العالم و كل ما فيه سوف يزول لم اعد أضع رجائي على اى إنسان يارب لان البشر جميعا محتاجين الى من يعطيهم الرجاء,

حتى اننى لم اعد أضع رجائى على نفسى او اى شى فى نفسى لان نفسى ذاتها كثيرا ما تخزليني و تميل الى شهواتها و تثور ضدك و لهذا تعلمت الان اضع الرجاء كل الرجاء فيك انت وحدك و على اسمك انت فقط لان ليس هناك اسم اخر ينبغى به الخلاص بخلاف اسمك

افتح عيني و ثبتها على رجائي فيك اليوم لم يتبقى لى شى غير رجائى فيك يارب حتى جسدى الذى كنت احتمى به و أتعشم فيه و ارجو منه القوة يخزلنى ايضا فلا رجاء الا فيك انت وحدك 

ربي يسوع تضعف نفسي وخاصا عندما لا أجد قوة فى داخلي أو عندما أجد كل ما هو حولي يحذبني بعيدا عنك وأيضا عندما تعمل الظروف على الضغط على نفسي , وخاصا عندما تثور نفسي وتتمسك بشهوات من العالم وهي مخدوعه لان نفسي لم تعد ترتاح فى شهوات العالم لانها سبق وتذوقت شهوة حبك وشبعت كثيرا من جمال حبك وروعة حنانك وعطفك يارب 
لم اتذوق ابدا فى كل حياتى راحة ولذة مثل لذة حبك التى عندما تألقت فى نفسي ذابت نفسي وانسكبت وفرحت بفرح مجيد وعظيم ليس له مثل أبدا فى العالم 
أسألوا المرأة الخاطئة عن حالها وهي غارقة فى دموعها عندما انسكبت تحت قدمي يسوع هل اللذة التى شعرت بها فى هذه اللحظة تُعال جميع اللذات التى حصلت عليها فى الماضى ماضى الخطية 

طبعا أن الكلام يعجز عن وصف اللذة الحقيقة التى حصلت عليها لحظة معرفتها لطريق قدم يسوع لقد استراحت عند قدمي يسوع نست كل المعناة التى كانت فى طريقها وهي تحاول الوصول الى قدمي يسوع .
أنه فرح من نوع أخر أنها لذة مختلفة تماما وهذا يكشف يا سيدى الرب أن نفسي تسعي نحو اللذة لذة حبك والتعلق بك ولكن غالبا ما يحاول الشيطان أن يخدع نفسي لكي تنحرف فتطلب هذه اللذة ولكن فى الجسد ومن هنا يحدث الخطأ 

وغالبا ما اسقط يارب فى هذا الخداع وتحزن نفسي وتتألم وتشعر بأنها محبوسة وتحتاج الى الحرية والانظلاق فدائما ما يحاول الشيطان أن يربطني بأي لذة او شهوة حتى تُقيدني فلا استطيع أن أتلذذ بك وبحبك ولكن ليس لي خلاف التمسك بك يا يسوع الحلو رجائي.
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو(الديان المحب):
_____________________________

ربي يسوع .......أتقدم نحو شخصك الالهي متعجباً من ضعفي الشديد ومتحير بالفعل من نفسي هذه التى قد عرفت وتيقنت منك ومن طبيعتك الجميلة , وتأكدت بالخبرة الحقيقية أنك أنت الوحيد النافع لنفسي ولروحي اشد المنفعة.

أنت الوحيد الذي تجد فيه نفسي راحتها الحقيقة بل شبعها ,مرات ومرات ربي يسوع اجمع كل شيئ حلو أخذته منك وأذهب بعيد عنك وانت لست بعيد عني ابدا بل عينك تراني وعنايتك تحفظني فى جهلي وغبائي . فتمنع عني كل المنتظرين نفسي للموت .

ومحبتك تُسيج علي نفسي وتحميني من الهلاك وانا أسعي بجهلي في طريق الهلاك !! واسافر بعيد عنك رغم أنني متأكد أننى لا يمكن أن أجد راحة بعيد عنك !

ما هى نفسي هذه يارب ؟ لقد أحترت في أمر نفسي أعرف بالخبرة أنه ليس راحة ابدا فى السفر بعيد عنك لا عزاء حقيقي يروي النفس غير عزاء الروح القدس المعزي ,ورغم ذلك اذهب بعيد عنك واترك الجلوس معك لكى اجلس مع غيرك وانشد الراحة والعزاء من غيرك 

واقف متعجب من أمر نفسي التى تجمح وتثور في جهل وغباء وتجري وتتركك وتعود وتنبش فى الجسد الميت وتحتضن الجسد الميت من جديد وتُحاول أن تغمض عينها وتطلب منه أن يُعزيها 

بل تعود بعد أن هذبها الروح القدس وقدسها وغسلها بالطهر والنقاوة الحقيقية التى للمسيح فتعود الى العيش المسرف لكي تُبدد كل حياتها :
وبعد ايام ليست بكثيرة جمع الابن الاصغر كل شيء وسافر الى كورة بعيدة وهناك بذّر ماله بعيش مسرف. لو 15 : 13

اه ياربي يسوع اه اسحب نفسي واضعها امامك الان لكي تفحصها وتكشفها لي وإمامك من فضلك ارسل شعاع نورك الالهي ليخترق نفسي وداخلها ليفحصها ويكشفها ويفضح كل ما فيها ,اذا سهوت يارب عن النظر اليك والتطلع بصورة مستمرة الى شخصك المحبوب . على الفور تنظر نفسي الى أمور أخري وينشط الجسد الميت ويفرض هيمنته المفقودة ويبث نفوذه المفقود ويتسلل الى نفسي فتزعجني نفسي اشد الإزعاج

حينئذاً أشعر أنني في إحتياج بعد ما كنت أظن أنني مستحيل أبداًً أننى أحتاج مرة أخري ففي حضور شخصك يسد جميع احتياجي والى الابد , ولكن عندما يتحول نظري الى الجسد وأشعر بوجوده مرة أخري وأنخدع بأنه مازال له سلطان وهيمنه وينخدع فكري بجهل وأعود فأعتقد أن حياتي هي في جسدي رغم أنني متأكد رغم عني أن جسدي ميت وفي طريقه الى الموت لا محاله!!

وعندما اشعر بسلطان الجسد المزيف ويزداد الحاحه علي نفسي ويُعمي نفسي ويُلبخها بطالباته الكثيرة ولذاته المزيفة وأوامره المريضة حينئذاً أفقد كل شيئ وانفق كل شيئ عندي من الله وأصبح فقير واشعر بشدة الاحتياج 
فلما انفق كل شيء حدث جوع شديد في تلك الكورة فابتدأ يحتاج لو 15 : 14

سيدى الرب يسوع ارجوك اقترب من نفسي ,ارجوك اقترب اكثر من فضلك اقترب حتى اري نور حضورك يُطمئن نفسي انت تعلم جيدا كم ان شعوري بالعري والفقر شيئ كله مرارة ولا يمكن أن يرفع هذه المرارة غير حضورك والنظر اليك مرة أخري لانك انت غطاء نفسي العريانه أنت غني نفسي الفقيرة فلا تبعد عني أرجوك لا تبعد عني لاننى ليس لي أخر سواك طبيب وحبيب لنفسي 

جربت يارب أن التصق بأخر أكثر من مرة ولكن الاخر لم يستر نفسي بل وجد سعادة فى فضيحة نفسي !!

هو الذي استدرجني وشجعني أن التصق به وأتركك وأعطني وعود كاذبة بالراحة والسعادة والتلذذ ولكن بعد أن سقطت بين يديه وسمعت منه ونظرت الى الجسد واشتقت ان أنظر فيه وأتلذذ بمنظره وبريق منظره الخادع وانتظرت لذه فلم أجد انتظرت راحة فوجدت عناء وتشتيت انتظرت سعادة فهجم علي الخوف وملك قلبي ,والذي وعدني بالراحة وجد سعادته في فضيحتي !!
وفي النهاية انحدر جدا يارب الى أقل من مستوي الناس وحتى الى مستوى الخنازير ونفسي التى هي عروسه لك وانت اعددتها لكي تكون لمملكتك تشتهي أن تملئ بطنها من أكل الخنازير هل هذا يُرضيك يارب هل نفسك تحتمل هذا على عروسك ؟


فمضى والتصق بواحد من اهل تلك الكورة فارسله الى حقوله ليرعى خنازير. , وكان يشتهي ان يملأ بطنه من الخرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله.لو 15 : 15 _ 16

ولكن هذه هي نفسي يا حبيبي يسوع وأضعها أمامك انظر يارب ها هي تحت رجليك من تحبها هي هنا وقد صارت هكذا ليس هناك احد غيرك يمكن أن اشتكي له نفسي فأنت الذي تعرفها وانت الذي تحبها وانت الوحيد الذي يعرف قيمتها ولهذا اشتكيها لك ورجائي كله هو فيك لانك أنت الوحيد العارف بسرها وضعفها أيضا انت الوحيد الذي يستطيع دائما أن يُقيمها من التراب والموت أنت الذي تبث فيها الحياة والقيامة فتنهض من الموت والخراب الى الحياة والسعادة

ولهذا لا اهداء ابدا ان اسحبها كل مرة تُشافر بعيداُ عنك وعن حبك وعندما اسمع نداء روحك وعبير صوته قادم من بعيد اقوم واذهب الى حبيبي واضع نفسي تحت رجليه واشتكي له نفسي وجهلها الذي طال جدا جدا ولا أعرف له نهاية !!

واذا نظرت الى جهلي تخور في نفسي ولكن ماذا اقول لك يارب هذه هي نفسي هذه هي نفسي التى انت عرفتها ومنذ ان عرفتها وهي ضائعة فى الشوارع ممتلئة من الجهل سوادء وملطخة بحماقة الخطية هذه هي حقيقة نفسي ونفسي تعرفها كما انت تعرفها يارب ليس فيها جمال البته لانك انت الوحيد جمالها ولهذا نفسي يارب لك وانت لها هذا هو الحل الوحيد وليس هناك بديل!!
.
وانت صنعت الخلاص لها وعلى هذا الاساس : ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا رو 5 : 8

فأنت تعرف جيدا أنني خاطئ وانني ساقط ولهذا ونحن خطاه مت يارب من أجلنا فقوة موتك ونتيجة عمل موتك المحيي هو لي دائماً أنا الخاطي فنفسي يارب هي السوداء ولايمكن أن يكون فيها جمال ابدا في ذاتها عندما تعود نفسي الى ذاتها لابد أن تصبح هكذا ممتلئة بالجهل والحماقة وتنخدع بسهولة وتنساق خلف الجسد وشهواته ومن أجل ذلك كان خلاصك العجيب يا يسوع !!

كيف كان ليس بأنك طهرت النفس عندما تعود اليك وانت قادر ولكن لسوف تعود مرة أخري وهذه طبيعتها طالما هي تعيش على الارض فتتلوث من جديد وتحتاج الى الطهارة مرات ومرات لا تنتهي ولكن كان خلاصك بطريقة عجيبة وسرية .

فلقد اتحدت مباشراُ بطبيعة نفسي واخذت طبيعة نفسي الساقطة واخذت جسدي الذى هو سبب واصل كل الانحراف فصارت طبيعتي بكاملها واحدا مع طبيعتك بالعجب والسر الذي مستحيل أن يُنطق به أو يمكن أن يُفحص !!
وهكذا ربط مصيري يارب بمصيرك هكذا أنا الساقط الضائع صرت فى ألفه وقرابة معك بالطبيعة التى صارت فيك ولايمكن لعقل مهما عال أن يفحص هذا السر او يقترب منه ومن فحصه بعقله انحرف عن معناه 

أنا الساقط الجاهل قد اتحدت بالله يسوع المسيح وطبيعتي اتحدت بطبيعته الإلهية فلم يعد فيما بعد هناك قوة فى الوجود مهما كانت تستطيع أن تفصلني عنه او عن محبته :

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح.أشدّة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف رو 8 : 35

فيسوع الحبيب هو الذي اتحد بي وقد صرت فيه وربط مستقبلي به بدون أن ينظر الى جهلي او الى سواد نفسي وحماقتها لانه يعلم ان حبه هو القادر على طهارتي ان حبه قادر أن يُخرجني مرات ومرات من عمق حماقتي ,أن حبه فعال ولا يُغلب أبدا حتى مها كانت قساوة قلبي وتحجره لابد أن يلين فى النهاية ويسقط تحته متضرعا اليه 

هذا هو سر الخلاص الفعال الذي تم في البشرية بالتجسد ومازال يعمل فيها بقوة جبارة أعظم ملايين المرات من قوة الشر والخطية التى تبدوا أنها فعاله وعظيمة جدا وهذا غير حقيقي لانها تعتمد على الخداع والتهويل لتُغطي على فراغها .ولكن قوة الله الجبارة التى بدء عملها في الطبيعة البشرية منذ التجسد وتعمل بقوة مُذهلة ألان في خلاص البشرية رغم عدم رؤيتها للعين ألان لان عملها دائما يكون في السر حتى تأتي نهاية الدهور فسوف تظهر قوة عمل الله التى كانت مستتره فى النفوس بالعيان ولسوف تنبهر النفوس وتُذهل من قوة وعظمة هذا السر الذي كان يعمل بصورة ليس لها مثيل ولكنها كانت مستتره عن العيون

ولهذا وضع يسوع المحب لنفسي الساقطة سر قوة التجسد والاتحاد به في نفسي وهي الامان والستر والحافظة لنفسي من الموت والهلاك ولهذا وحتى اذا سقطت نفسي وانحدرت لا تستطيع ان تستمر ابداُ في السقوط ودائما هناك حدود للنفس مستحيل عليها أن تتخطاه لان سر قوة الحب الالهي تحيط بها وتمنعها من الانزلاق او الضياع 

فحتى اذا ارادت النفس ذاتها أن تُفرط في قيمتها واذا حدث وسيطر اليأس من النفس وتمكن العدو من خداع النفس مستغل قصور الرؤية وأختفاء النعمة عن النفس وأيضا تباعد وارتفاع الحياة الروحية عن الحياة الجسدية والتى تعتبر أخطر عثرة في طريق النفس الساعية في طريق الملكوت ,فعلي الرغم من كل ذلك وفي الوقت المناسب عندما تنهار النفس وتقبل أن تنتحر وتُفرط في نفسها وتقبل أن تأخذ سم الموت وتُفارق الحياة الابدية منهزمة يأسه على الفور تتدخل محبة يسوع ونعمته بالروح القدس وتمنع بكل قوة وتسد جميع الطرق على النفس فى أن تشرب سم الموت او يقترب منها وتمنع النعمة أي أحد مهما كان أن يعطي النفس سم الموت حتى ولو كانت النفس تشتهي أن تشرب سم الموت:

وكان يشتهي ان يملأ بطنه من الخرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله.فلم يعطه احد. لو 15 : 16

أن سر قوة التجسد التى صارت في الطبيعة البشرية وانتقلت الى النفوس والى نفسي قوة جبارة بمعني الكلمة لا تهدا ولا تستقر حتى تجعل النفوس دائما في المسيح تدفع النفس كل يوم وكل لحظة الى الانتباه الى سر الاتحاد بالمسيح ,وتحمل النفس دائما وتُحررها من كل ما يلقيه الجسد فيها من ثقل يربطها بالارض والتراب بدون ملل أو يأس من النفس مهما طال عليها زمن توبتها 

فقوة سر التجسد قوة الهية صارت داخل النفس البشرية ربطت يسوع بالنفس والنفوس بيسوع بالحقيقة ويمكن بسهولة أختبار هذه القوة داخل النفس عندما يهرب الانسان من ضجيج العالم والجسد والاهتمامات الجسدية الكثيرة التى يبذل الشيطان مجهود ضخم كل يوم في أختراع المزيد منها لكى يشتت النفوس بها ويضمن بعدها وانشغالها دائما بعيد عن سر هذ1ه القوة

ولكن من يهرب من طياشة أعمال الجسد ويخلد داخل نفسه ويسمع لصوت الحبيب الموجود دائما في النفس مهما كان الوضع ومهما كانت حالة النفس السيئة يجد حب يسوع كما هو لايتغير ابدا من جهة نفسه بل ويشعر بأنه هو ويسوع فى وحدة فريدة واتحاد وقربة ليس لها نظير فى الوجود يتعجب الخاطي من مكانته التى في قلب يسوع يتعجب من أهتمام يسوع به يتعجب من وضعه مع يسوع ,

حيث يجد أن مستقبله مرتبط ارتباظ وثيق بمستقبل يسوع ,ومن هو يسوع هذا أنه الله الذي له كل شيئ ومن يسوع هذا أنه الله الذى يُبرر ويبرر الفاجر وتبريره ليس مشروط بأي شيئ في النفس وليس مشروط بأي عمل تُقدمه النفس فهو يبرر معتمد على ذاته هو فقط هو الذي له الكلمة الاولي والاخيرة ولا يرجع الى أحد عندما يبرر لكي يستشيره ولايمكن أحد أن ينطق او يعترض عليه وعلي تبريره ولايمكن أن ينقض تبريره مخلوق ولا يمكن أن يشتكى أى مخلوق على من يبررهم يسوع : من سيشتكي على مختاري الله.الله هو الذي يبرر رو 8 : 33

فالنفس الضعيفة المغلوبة من ضعفها وربما التى تعيش كل حياتها في ضعفها ولا تفيق من سقطتها حتى تسقط ثانية ولكنها تعود دائما وتبكي تحت قدم يسوع وتتطلع الى شخصه الذى دخل الى أعماق قلبها وصار محبوب جدا لنفسها وذاقت ما أطيب واروع هذا الحبيب ولكنها ضعيفة ضعيفة ولا تعرف غير الضعف وربما استقر في داخلها أن هذا هو حالها فهي معروفة بالضعف الشديد وهذه هي حقيقتها ولكن هي بسر قوة التجسد متحده به وروحها ملتصق به وواحد معه فهو لايستحي ابدا منها ومن ضعفها وعلي مدار العمر كله وطول علاقتها معه لم يُعايرها بضعفها ابدا بل كل مرة تأتي لتسقط تحت قدميه تجده هو بنفسه يُقدم لها نفسه ويُطيب خاطرها بل يؤكد عليها دائما أن لا تنظر ابدا الى كونها سوداء دائما بل تنظر لما هو لها !!

فعلي الرغم من سوادها ولكن الحقيقة التى صنعها سر التجسد والخلاص هو أن يسوع لها وكل ما له لها فأذا كانت فقيرة جدا في الطهارة فكل طهارة لها وقداسته لها !!

فأذا كانت فقيرة جدا فى السلام وصغر النفس فهو سلامها الذي جعلها وهي بخطيتها بعيدة جدا جدا عن الحياة وعن الابدية ولكنه هو بذاته التى صارت لها جعلها قريبة جدا ومن أهل بيت الله وشريكة فى المجد مع القديسين :
ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع انتم الذين كنتم قبلا بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح.., لانه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحدا ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط أف 2 : 13 : 14

عظيم حدا هو سر الاتحاد بالله سر التجسد سر الحب الالهي الذي جعلني أنا الخاطي الضعيف فى كل وقت والذى أسقط في اليوم سبع مرات دائما أقوم على الفور من سقوطي وأنا ساقط قلبي يُسبح الله ويطلب الله ويترجي الله ,وأنا خاطي نفسي في الله وتترجي الله وتصرخ نحو الله ,وأنا منجذب من الشر ومن شهوات الجسد لا ابقي ابدا تحت جذب الجسد بل تجذبني دائما قوة حب الله وترفعني دائما فوق جذب الجسد وضعفه

وأنا متحير من ضغط الجسد وضعفه الذي لا يفطر سيل الحب الالهي منسكب في قلبي ويرطب قلبي من جفاف الضعف السقوط فلايمكن أن استقر في الجسد لايمكن أن استقر في اهتمامات الجسد او العالم لان استقراي الحقيقي هو فى يسوع الحبيب وقد ذقت طعم الاستقرار فيه ولهذا مستحيل ترتاح نفسي ابداُ خارج عنه .

والسر هو أن يسوع الحبيب صار قريب نفسي عندا اخذ طبيعتي له ولم يستحي أن يكون لابساُ طبيعة بشرية ضعيفة ,وهكذا صرت أنا كذلك قريب له بطبيعته التى صارت في طبيعتي فى وحده عجيبه بدون افتراق او تغير فاقتربت أنا الميت الى عرش النعمة وسكنت أنا العدم في عرش الله عندما صعد يسوع لابساُ طبيعتي الى السماء

وهكذا اسس يسوع سر الحياة كلها وصار لي أنا الخاطي الضعيف نصيب لاني بشر ولاني خاطي فى نفس أساس الرسل والقديسين فالجميع صار أساسهم يسوع المسيح حجر الزاوية فصرت أنا الخاطي بأمره رعية مع بيت الله والقديسن بعد ان كنت غريب جدا جدا بسبب ضعفي وخطيتي التى لم يكن لها حل او احتمال وكنت نزيل وبعيد جدا عن كل مكان طاهر او مقدس :


فلستم اذا بعد غرباء ونزلا بل رعية مع القديسين واهل بيت الله , مبنيين على اساس الرسل والانبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية أف 2 : 19 _ 20

وخرجت خارج الدينونة وأنا المستحق كل دينونة أنا الممسوك في ذات الفعل ومستعد أن يشهد على خطيتى أثنان بل ملايين والذي حسب الناموس مستوجب الموت مرات ومرات ولكن يسوع الذي يُدين ويبرر هو الذي مات عني وهو الذي قام عني وهو الذي دُين عني فلقد حكم علي الفريسيين العارفين بقواعد الناموس حكموا علي عندما شاهدوني فيه فلقد رأي الفريسيون نفسي في المسيح فحكم بدون أن يدروا علي بأنني خاطي نحن نعلم ان هذا الانسان خاطئ. يو 9 : 24

نعم معهم كل الحق لانهم نظروني أنا في يسوع عندما أخذ يسوع طبيعتي ذاتها ولم يعرفوا أنني الان فيه وهو في حقيقي أنا خاطي ولكن يسوع في وأنا فيه فقبل يسوع أن يُقال عليه أنه خاطئ مع العلم هو البار الوحيد كلي الطهارة والقداسة الذي لم يعرف الغش ولم يوجد به خطية واحدة او شبه خطية طول وجوده على الارض في عالم الخطية تحدي الخطية بالجسد وغلب وصار ارفع واعلي من السموات بطبيعتي الذي أخذها

ولكن لانه يعلم أنني فيه وأنه أخذ طبيعتي صمت وقبل الظلم وحُكم عليه أنه خاطئ وهو البار وهكذا قبل الحكم عني برضى عجيب ماهذه المحبة التى لا استحقها ؟

أيضا انت الحياة الحقيقة قبلت أن يُحكم عليك بالموت اذا أنت الوحيد الذي معه سلطان الحكم والدينونة يا يسوع بمنتهي العجب قبلت بسلطانك أن تخضع لحكم الناس ليحكموا عليك فدخلت في محاكمة ظالمة ومظلمة طول الليلة الظالمة ليلة الصليب المجيد .

وقُيدت يدك وانت بيدك خلق الجميع وصانع البر والرحمة بيدك للإنسان فسلمت لهم يدك التى خلقتهم ليقيدوها حتى يتحرروا هم أيضاً وأخيرا قبلت حكمهم عليك والحقيقة هو ليس حكم خاص بك انت فأنت قدوس ومرتفع عن الكل ولكن الحقيقة هو الحكم الخاص بي أنا لانك انت لابسا طبيعتي وانت عارف بذلك فقبلته برضي وحب عجيب حقيقي أن لا أستحقه:
ماذا ترون.فاجابوا وقالوا انه مستوجب الموت مت 26 : 66

قد سمعتم التجاديف.ما رايكم.فالجميع حكموا عليه انه مستوجب الموت. مر14 : 64

وحكم الجميع عليك بالزور أنك مستوجب الموت ولم يدري الجميع أن هذا الحكم هو خاص بي أنا وبكل أنسان علي الارض بما فيهم الذين قرروا الحكم ومن أعتمد الحكم ,ولكنها المحبة الفائقة ليسوع الحلو قبل الموت وحكم الموت قبل حكم موت حقيقي ومات موت حقيقي ولمدة ثلاثة ايام ولكنه مستحيل أن يُمسك في الموت ولهذا قام مرة أخري بعد أن قبل حكم الموت ونفذه بكل ما يتطلبه حكم الموت بالتمام والكمال ولهذا سقط حكم الموت عني وصار في يد يسوع حكم البراءة لي من الموت الى الابد فهذا هو يسوع الحلو الديان العادل هو يسوع الحلو الذي يدين هو الذي سبق فقبل الحكم عني وعن كل انسان على وجه الارض فأسقط الحكم بل حقق الحكم بالتمام فى نفسه التى هي نفسي التى أخذها بالحب فصار هو مكاني لكي يُعطينى مكان ونصيب في مكانه .هو يسوع الحلو الذي يُدين هو الذى أخذ الدينونة كلها في نفسه البشرية عنا كل البشرية :

من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ.وفي جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الإحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي أشع 53 : 8

ولهذا هو الذي يُدين قد قبل الدينونة مسبقاً فيه وهو الذي يُبرر لانه في قصده منذ الازل أن يبررنا ويجعلنا قديسين بقداسته وبلا لوم في المحبة مع العلم أنا ملام شدة اللوم بسبب تقصيري المستمر في المحبة بسبب ضعف بشريتى ولكن المحبة دائم لا تلوم او تدين فيسوع الحلو الذى مات عني وقام عني هو الذي يدين وهو الذي يجلس بطبيعتي عن يمين الاب ليشفع في :
من هو الذي يدين.المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام ايضا الذي هو ايضا عن يمين الله الذي ايضا يشفع فينا رو 8 : 35

اذا لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح رو 8 : 1

ربي يسوع حقيقى نفسي تخجل منك علي قساوة قلبي كم انت محب الى هذه الدرجة معي وانا جاحد لهذا الحب كم انت صانع كل هذه الاعمال التى تكشف عن مقدار حبك لنفسي ورغبتك الاكيدة فى احتوائ واقنائى ليك ورغم ذلك أن لا اشعر واتكاسل وانشغل عن محبتك بأتفه الامور!

هل هذا هو شعورك من ناحيتى وانا أرسم لك صورة اخري بعيدة عن المحبة ,فصورتك انت الديان العادل التى رسمها البشر مرعبة ومخيفة ولكن صورتك ايها المسيح الحلو كديان محب مختلفة تماما بل عجيبة ومدهشة 

أنت ديان ولك سلطان الدينونة والحكم وهذا من حظي لانه لو كان أي أخر خلافك هو الديان أو هو الحاكم في أمر فمن المستحيا أبداً أن أتبرر أو يتبرر أي بشر فأنت لم تترك الحكم بالدينونة انبي او ملاك او رئيس ملائكة بل جعلت الحكم بالدينونة في يدك أنت يسوع الحلو 

وقبل أن تعقد جلسة الحكم بالدينونة نزلت من السماء وقبلت حكم الدينونة علي العادل بالموت الفزيع لاني خاطئ مستوجب الموت واللعنة .

فتركت الحكم يأخذ حقه والدينونة تستنفذ كل متطلباتها بالحق وفعلا تحملت كل اوجاع واتعاب والم الحكم حتى النهاية حتى أن نطقت شفتيك الطاهر أنه قد أكمل فعل الدينونة بالتمام والحق ومت يا يسوع الحبيب علي الصليب وتحقق الحكم بالموت واللعنة 

وقمت وانهيت الحكم وهكذا لم يعد هناك حكم ولم تعد هناك دينونة لكل من هم في المسيح ومستقرين في المسيح لان المسيح قد قبل الحكم بالدينونة وانتهي الامر فالمنتظر ليس الدينونة لهم بل السعادة الابدية والفرح بحكم البراءة الابدية من جميع الضعفات والسقطات وكل ما يتعب النفس !

ولهذا يا يسوع اتعجب من نفسي التى لها هذه الفرصة الذهبية بالحب والبراءة والحياة الى الابد ومازالت ترتبك بالعالم وامور العالم ,اتعجب يارب وأنت قد صنعت لي هذا تدعوني الى الحياة والدخول الى الحياة بكل سهولة وعلى حساب الحب وانا مازالت متشكك فى حبك وارتبك في امور الجسد!

حبيبي الغالي يسوع اتضرع اليك ان تسكب نعمتك في نفسي اجعلها ترافقني لانى جاهل ولا أعلم مقدار نفسي عندك عيني ضعيفة يارب أن ترى قوة وعظمة دعوتك ,لانى لا اعرف أن أحكم الا بالجسد فقط لا أُقيم الامور الا عن طريق الجسد وما أضعف هذا الجسد الذي هو للزوال 

ولكن دعوتك انت هي فائقة وليست جسدية وليست للذين يسلكون بالجسد او يرتبكون بأعمال الجسد فالتبني الموهوب لنا في المسيح هو فداء هذا الجسد 

حقيقي أخجل من غباء نفسي وعدم تميزها للامور الروحية العالية واحبس روحي بين عواطف وملذات هذا الجسد ليس لي رجاء الا في حبك الذي انقذني طول عمري فأضع فيه كل رجائي لينقذني باقي هذه الايام البسيطة في عمري فلا تتركني ايها الحبيب الغالي بل ثبتني فيك غير ناظر الى جهلي وخطيتي وعدم نقاوة قلبي وجحودى الدائم لحبك فليس لي رجاء الا في حبك المتدفق نحو نفسي ولا يفطر او يتغير فأمسك بك انت بكل ما في نفسي من قوة واتعلق بك وبشخصك حتى تُخبني في شخصك لكي لا أُدان مع العالم الذي لم يتمسك بشخصك وانصرف خلف الاشخاص الاخري أمين أمين 
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو(الديان المحب):
_____________________________

ربي يسوع .......أتقدم نحو شخصك الالهي متعجباً من ضعفي الشديد ومتحير بالفعل من نفسي هذه التى قد عرفت وتيقنت منك ومن طبيعتك الجميلة , وتأكدت بالخبرة الحقيقية أنك أنت الوحيد النافع لنفسي ولروحي اشد المنفعة.

أنت الوحيد الذي تجد فيه نفسي راحتها الحقيقة بل شبعها ,مرات ومرات ربي يسوع اجمع كل شيئ حلو أخذته منك وأذهب بعيد عنك وانت لست بعيد عني ابدا بل عينك تراني وعنايتك تحفظني فى جهلي وغبائي . فتمنع عني كل المنتظرين نفسي للموت .

ومحبتك تُسيج علي نفسي وتحميني من الهلاك وانا أسعي بجهلي في طريق الهلاك !! واسافر بعيد عنك رغم أنني متأكد أننى لا يمكن أن أجد راحة بعيد عنك !

ما هى نفسي هذه يارب ؟ لقد أحترت في أمر نفسي أعرف بالخبرة أنه ليس راحة ابدا فى السفر بعيد عنك لا عزاء حقيقي يروي النفس غير عزاء الروح القدس المعزي ,ورغم ذلك اذهب بعيد عنك واترك الجلوس معك لكى اجلس مع غيرك وانشد الراحة والعزاء من غيرك 

واقف متعجب من أمر نفسي التى تجمح وتثور في جهل وغباء وتجري وتتركك وتعود وتنبش فى الجسد الميت وتحتضن الجسد الميت من جديد وتُحاول أن تغمض عينها وتطلب منه أن يُعزيها 

بل تعود بعد أن هذبها الروح القدس وقدسها وغسلها بالطهر والنقاوة الحقيقية التى للمسيح فتعود الى العيش المسرف لكي تُبدد كل حياتها :
وبعد ايام ليست بكثيرة جمع الابن الاصغر كل شيء وسافر الى كورة بعيدة وهناك بذّر ماله بعيش مسرف. لو 15 : 13

اه ياربي يسوع اه اسحب نفسي واضعها امامك الان لكي تفحصها وتكشفها لي وإمامك من فضلك ارسل شعاع نورك الالهي ليخترق نفسي وداخلها ليفحصها ويكشفها ويفضح كل ما فيها ,اذا سهوت يارب عن النظر اليك والتطلع بصورة مستمرة الى شخصك المحبوب . على الفور تنظر نفسي الى أمور أخري وينشط الجسد الميت ويفرض هيمنته المفقودة ويبث نفوذه المفقود ويتسلل الى نفسي فتزعجني نفسي اشد الإزعاج

حينئذاً أشعر أنني في إحتياج بعد ما كنت أظن أنني مستحيل أبداًً أننى أحتاج مرة أخري ففي حضور شخصك يسد جميع احتياجي والى الابد , ولكن عندما يتحول نظري الى الجسد وأشعر بوجوده مرة أخري وأنخدع بأنه مازال له سلطان وهيمنه وينخدع فكري بجهل وأعود فأعتقد أن حياتي هي في جسدي رغم أنني متأكد رغم عني أن جسدي ميت وفي طريقه الى الموت لا محاله!!

وعندما اشعر بسلطان الجسد المزيف ويزداد الحاحه علي نفسي ويُعمي نفسي ويُلبخها بطالباته الكثيرة ولذاته المزيفة وأوامره المريضة حينئذاً أفقد كل شيئ وانفق كل شيئ عندي من الله وأصبح فقير واشعر بشدة الاحتياج 
فلما انفق كل شيء حدث جوع شديد في تلك الكورة فابتدأ يحتاج لو 15 : 14

سيدى الرب يسوع ارجوك اقترب من نفسي ,ارجوك اقترب اكثر من فضلك اقترب حتى اري نور حضورك يُطمئن نفسي انت تعلم جيدا كم ان شعوري بالعري والفقر شيئ كله مرارة ولا يمكن أن يرفع هذه المرارة غير حضورك والنظر اليك مرة أخري لانك انت غطاء نفسي العريانه أنت غني نفسي الفقيرة فلا تبعد عني أرجوك لا تبعد عني لاننى ليس لي أخر سواك طبيب وحبيب لنفسي 

جربت يارب أن التصق بأخر أكثر من مرة ولكن الاخر لم يستر نفسي بل وجد سعادة فى فضيحة نفسي !!

هو الذي استدرجني وشجعني أن التصق به وأتركك وأعطني وعود كاذبة بالراحة والسعادة والتلذذ ولكن بعد أن سقطت بين يديه وسمعت منه ونظرت الى الجسد واشتقت ان أنظر فيه وأتلذذ بمنظره وبريق منظره الخادع وانتظرت لذه فلم أجد انتظرت راحة فوجدت عناء وتشتيت انتظرت سعادة فهجم علي الخوف وملك قلبي ,والذي وعدني بالراحة وجد سعادته في فضيحتي !!
وفي النهاية انحدر جدا يارب الى أقل من مستوي الناس وحتى الى مستوى الخنازير ونفسي التى هي عروسه لك وانت اعددتها لكي تكون لمملكتك تشتهي أن تملئ بطنها من أكل الخنازير هل هذا يُرضيك يارب هل نفسك تحتمل هذا على عروسك ؟


فمضى والتصق بواحد من اهل تلك الكورة فارسله الى حقوله ليرعى خنازير. , وكان يشتهي ان يملأ بطنه من الخرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله.لو 15 : 15 _ 16

ولكن هذه هي نفسي يا حبيبي يسوع وأضعها أمامك انظر يارب ها هي تحت رجليك من تحبها هي هنا وقد صارت هكذا ليس هناك احد غيرك يمكن أن اشتكي له نفسي فأنت الذي تعرفها وانت الذي تحبها وانت الوحيد الذي يعرف قيمتها ولهذا اشتكيها لك ورجائي كله هو فيك لانك أنت الوحيد العارف بسرها وضعفها أيضا انت الوحيد الذي يستطيع دائما أن يُقيمها من التراب والموت أنت الذي تبث فيها الحياة والقيامة فتنهض من الموت والخراب الى الحياة والسعادة

ولهذا لا اهداء ابدا ان اسحبها كل مرة تُشافر بعيداُ عنك وعن حبك وعندما اسمع نداء روحك وعبير صوته قادم من بعيد اقوم واذهب الى حبيبي واضع نفسي تحت رجليه واشتكي له نفسي وجهلها الذي طال جدا جدا ولا أعرف له نهاية !!

واذا نظرت الى جهلي تخور في نفسي ولكن ماذا اقول لك يارب هذه هي نفسي هذه هي نفسي التى انت عرفتها ومنذ ان عرفتها وهي ضائعة فى الشوارع ممتلئة من الجهل سوادء وملطخة بحماقة الخطية هذه هي حقيقة نفسي ونفسي تعرفها كما انت تعرفها يارب ليس فيها جمال البته لانك انت الوحيد جمالها ولهذا نفسي يارب لك وانت لها هذا هو الحل الوحيد وليس هناك بديل!!
.
وانت صنعت الخلاص لها وعلى هذا الاساس : ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا رو 5 : 8

فأنت تعرف جيدا أنني خاطئ وانني ساقط ولهذا ونحن خطاه مت يارب من أجلنا فقوة موتك ونتيجة عمل موتك المحيي هو لي دائماً أنا الخاطي فنفسي يارب هي السوداء ولايمكن أن يكون فيها جمال ابدا في ذاتها عندما تعود نفسي الى ذاتها لابد أن تصبح هكذا ممتلئة بالجهل والحماقة وتنخدع بسهولة وتنساق خلف الجسد وشهواته ومن أجل ذلك كان خلاصك العجيب يا يسوع !!

كيف كان ليس بأنك طهرت النفس عندما تعود اليك وانت قادر ولكن لسوف تعود مرة أخري وهذه طبيعتها طالما هي تعيش على الارض فتتلوث من جديد وتحتاج الى الطهارة مرات ومرات لا تنتهي ولكن كان خلاصك بطريقة عجيبة وسرية .

فلقد اتحدت مباشراُ بطبيعة نفسي واخذت طبيعة نفسي الساقطة واخذت جسدي الذى هو سبب واصل كل الانحراف فصارت طبيعتي بكاملها واحدا مع طبيعتك بالعجب والسر الذي مستحيل أن يُنطق به أو يمكن أن يُفحص !!
وهكذا ربط مصيري يارب بمصيرك هكذا أنا الساقط الضائع صرت فى ألفه وقرابة معك بالطبيعة التى صارت فيك ولايمكن لعقل مهما عال أن يفحص هذا السر او يقترب منه ومن فحصه بعقله انحرف عن معناه 

أنا الساقط الجاهل قد اتحدت بالله يسوع المسيح وطبيعتي اتحدت بطبيعته الإلهية فلم يعد فيما بعد هناك قوة فى الوجود مهما كانت تستطيع أن تفصلني عنه او عن محبته :

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح.أشدّة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف رو 8 : 35

فيسوع الحبيب هو الذي اتحد بي وقد صرت فيه وربط مستقبلي به بدون أن ينظر الى جهلي او الى سواد نفسي وحماقتها لانه يعلم ان حبه هو القادر على طهارتي ان حبه قادر أن يُخرجني مرات ومرات من عمق حماقتي ,أن حبه فعال ولا يُغلب أبدا حتى مها كانت قساوة قلبي وتحجره لابد أن يلين فى النهاية ويسقط تحته متضرعا اليه 

هذا هو سر الخلاص الفعال الذي تم في البشرية بالتجسد ومازال يعمل فيها بقوة جبارة أعظم ملايين المرات من قوة الشر والخطية التى تبدوا أنها فعاله وعظيمة جدا وهذا غير حقيقي لانها تعتمد على الخداع والتهويل لتُغطي على فراغها .ولكن قوة الله الجبارة التى بدء عملها في الطبيعة البشرية منذ التجسد وتعمل بقوة مُذهلة ألان في خلاص البشرية رغم عدم رؤيتها للعين ألان لان عملها دائما يكون في السر حتى تأتي نهاية الدهور فسوف تظهر قوة عمل الله التى كانت مستتره فى النفوس بالعيان ولسوف تنبهر النفوس وتُذهل من قوة وعظمة هذا السر الذي كان يعمل بصورة ليس لها مثيل ولكنها كانت مستتره عن العيون

ولهذا وضع يسوع المحب لنفسي الساقطة سر قوة التجسد والاتحاد به في نفسي وهي الامان والستر والحافظة لنفسي من الموت والهلاك ولهذا وحتى اذا سقطت نفسي وانحدرت لا تستطيع ان تستمر ابداُ في السقوط ودائما هناك حدود للنفس مستحيل عليها أن تتخطاه لان سر قوة الحب الالهي تحيط بها وتمنعها من الانزلاق او الضياع 

فحتى اذا ارادت النفس ذاتها أن تُفرط في قيمتها واذا حدث وسيطر اليأس من النفس وتمكن العدو من خداع النفس مستغل قصور الرؤية وأختفاء النعمة عن النفس وأيضا تباعد وارتفاع الحياة الروحية عن الحياة الجسدية والتى تعتبر أخطر عثرة في طريق النفس الساعية في طريق الملكوت ,فعلي الرغم من كل ذلك وفي الوقت المناسب عندما تنهار النفس وتقبل أن تنتحر وتُفرط في نفسها وتقبل أن تأخذ سم الموت وتُفارق الحياة الابدية منهزمة يأسه على الفور تتدخل محبة يسوع ونعمته بالروح القدس وتمنع بكل قوة وتسد جميع الطرق على النفس فى أن تشرب سم الموت او يقترب منها وتمنع النعمة أي أحد مهما كان أن يعطي النفس سم الموت حتى ولو كانت النفس تشتهي أن تشرب سم الموت:

وكان يشتهي ان يملأ بطنه من الخرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله.فلم يعطه احد. لو 15 : 16

أن سر قوة التجسد التى صارت في الطبيعة البشرية وانتقلت الى النفوس والى نفسي قوة جبارة بمعني الكلمة لا تهدا ولا تستقر حتى تجعل النفوس دائما في المسيح تدفع النفس كل يوم وكل لحظة الى الانتباه الى سر الاتحاد بالمسيح ,وتحمل النفس دائما وتُحررها من كل ما يلقيه الجسد فيها من ثقل يربطها بالارض والتراب بدون ملل أو يأس من النفس مهما طال عليها زمن توبتها 

فقوة سر التجسد قوة الهية صارت داخل النفس البشرية ربطت يسوع بالنفس والنفوس بيسوع بالحقيقة ويمكن بسهولة أختبار هذه القوة داخل النفس عندما يهرب الانسان من ضجيج العالم والجسد والاهتمامات الجسدية الكثيرة التى يبذل الشيطان مجهود ضخم كل يوم في أختراع المزيد منها لكى يشتت النفوس بها ويضمن بعدها وانشغالها دائما بعيد عن سر هذ1ه القوة

ولكن من يهرب من طياشة أعمال الجسد ويخلد داخل نفسه ويسمع لصوت الحبيب الموجود دائما في النفس مهما كان الوضع ومهما كانت حالة النفس السيئة يجد حب يسوع كما هو لايتغير ابدا من جهة نفسه بل ويشعر بأنه هو ويسوع فى وحدة فريدة واتحاد وقربة ليس لها نظير فى الوجود يتعجب الخاطي من مكانته التى في قلب يسوع يتعجب من أهتمام يسوع به يتعجب من وضعه مع يسوع ,

حيث يجد أن مستقبله مرتبط ارتباظ وثيق بمستقبل يسوع ,ومن هو يسوع هذا أنه الله الذي له كل شيئ ومن يسوع هذا أنه الله الذى يُبرر ويبرر الفاجر وتبريره ليس مشروط بأي شيئ في النفس وليس مشروط بأي عمل تُقدمه النفس فهو يبرر معتمد على ذاته هو فقط هو الذي له الكلمة الاولي والاخيرة ولا يرجع الى أحد عندما يبرر لكي يستشيره ولايمكن أحد أن ينطق او يعترض عليه وعلي تبريره ولايمكن أن ينقض تبريره مخلوق ولا يمكن أن يشتكى أى مخلوق على من يبررهم يسوع : من سيشتكي على مختاري الله.الله هو الذي يبرر رو 8 : 33

فالنفس الضعيفة المغلوبة من ضعفها وربما التى تعيش كل حياتها في ضعفها ولا تفيق من سقطتها حتى تسقط ثانية ولكنها تعود دائما وتبكي تحت قدم يسوع وتتطلع الى شخصه الذى دخل الى أعماق قلبها وصار محبوب جدا لنفسها وذاقت ما أطيب واروع هذا الحبيب ولكنها ضعيفة ضعيفة ولا تعرف غير الضعف وربما استقر في داخلها أن هذا هو حالها فهي معروفة بالضعف الشديد وهذه هي حقيقتها ولكن هي بسر قوة التجسد متحده به وروحها ملتصق به وواحد معه فهو لايستحي ابدا منها ومن ضعفها وعلي مدار العمر كله وطول علاقتها معه لم يُعايرها بضعفها ابدا بل كل مرة تأتي لتسقط تحت قدميه تجده هو بنفسه يُقدم لها نفسه ويُطيب خاطرها بل يؤكد عليها دائما أن لا تنظر ابدا الى كونها سوداء دائما بل تنظر لما هو لها !!

فعلي الرغم من سوادها ولكن الحقيقة التى صنعها سر التجسد والخلاص هو أن يسوع لها وكل ما له لها فأذا كانت فقيرة جدا في الطهارة فكل طهارة لها وقداسته لها !!

فأذا كانت فقيرة جدا فى السلام وصغر النفس فهو سلامها الذي جعلها وهي بخطيتها بعيدة جدا جدا عن الحياة وعن الابدية ولكنه هو بذاته التى صارت لها جعلها قريبة جدا ومن أهل بيت الله وشريكة فى المجد مع القديسين :
ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع انتم الذين كنتم قبلا بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح.., لانه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحدا ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط أف 2 : 13 : 14

عظيم حدا هو سر الاتحاد بالله سر التجسد سر الحب الالهي الذي جعلني أنا الخاطي الضعيف فى كل وقت والذى أسقط في اليوم سبع مرات دائما أقوم على الفور من سقوطي وأنا ساقط قلبي يُسبح الله ويطلب الله ويترجي الله ,وأنا خاطي نفسي في الله وتترجي الله وتصرخ نحو الله ,وأنا منجذب من الشر ومن شهوات الجسد لا ابقي ابدا تحت جذب الجسد بل تجذبني دائما قوة حب الله وترفعني دائما فوق جذب الجسد وضعفه

وأنا متحير من ضغط الجسد وضعفه الذي لا يفطر سيل الحب الالهي منسكب في قلبي ويرطب قلبي من جفاف الضعف السقوط فلايمكن أن استقر في الجسد لايمكن أن استقر في اهتمامات الجسد او العالم لان استقراي الحقيقي هو فى يسوع الحبيب وقد ذقت طعم الاستقرار فيه ولهذا مستحيل ترتاح نفسي ابداُ خارج عنه .

والسر هو أن يسوع الحبيب صار قريب نفسي عندا اخذ طبيعتي له ولم يستحي أن يكون لابساُ طبيعة بشرية ضعيفة ,وهكذا صرت أنا كذلك قريب له بطبيعته التى صارت في طبيعتي فى وحده عجيبه بدون افتراق او تغير فاقتربت أنا الميت الى عرش النعمة وسكنت أنا العدم في عرش الله عندما صعد يسوع لابساُ طبيعتي الى السماء

وهكذا اسس يسوع سر الحياة كلها وصار لي أنا الخاطي الضعيف نصيب لاني بشر ولاني خاطي فى نفس أساس الرسل والقديسين فالجميع صار أساسهم يسوع المسيح حجر الزاوية فصرت أنا الخاطي بأمره رعية مع بيت الله والقديسن بعد ان كنت غريب جدا جدا بسبب ضعفي وخطيتي التى لم يكن لها حل او احتمال وكنت نزيل وبعيد جدا عن كل مكان طاهر او مقدس :


فلستم اذا بعد غرباء ونزلا بل رعية مع القديسين واهل بيت الله , مبنيين على اساس الرسل والانبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية أف 2 : 19 _ 20

وخرجت خارج الدينونة وأنا المستحق كل دينونة أنا الممسوك في ذات الفعل ومستعد أن يشهد على خطيتى أثنان بل ملايين والذي حسب الناموس مستوجب الموت مرات ومرات ولكن يسوع الذي يُدين ويبرر هو الذي مات عني وهو الذي قام عني وهو الذي دُين عني فلقد حكم علي الفريسيين العارفين بقواعد الناموس حكموا علي عندما شاهدوني فيه فلقد رأي الفريسيون نفسي في المسيح فحكم بدون أن يدروا علي بأنني خاطي نحن نعلم ان هذا الانسان خاطئ. يو 9 : 24

نعم معهم كل الحق لانهم نظروني أنا في يسوع عندما أخذ يسوع طبيعتي ذاتها ولم يعرفوا أنني الان فيه وهو في حقيقي أنا خاطي ولكن يسوع في وأنا فيه فقبل يسوع أن يُقال عليه أنه خاطئ مع العلم هو البار الوحيد كلي الطهارة والقداسة الذي لم يعرف الغش ولم يوجد به خطية واحدة او شبه خطية طول وجوده على الارض في عالم الخطية تحدي الخطية بالجسد وغلب وصار ارفع واعلي من السموات بطبيعتي الذي أخذها

ولكن لانه يعلم أنني فيه وأنه أخذ طبيعتي صمت وقبل الظلم وحُكم عليه أنه خاطئ وهو البار وهكذا قبل الحكم عني برضى عجيب ماهذه المحبة التى لا استحقها ؟

أيضا انت الحياة الحقيقة قبلت أن يُحكم عليك بالموت اذا أنت الوحيد الذي معه سلطان الحكم والدينونة يا يسوع بمنتهي العجب قبلت بسلطانك أن تخضع لحكم الناس ليحكموا عليك فدخلت في محاكمة ظالمة ومظلمة طول الليلة الظالمة ليلة الصليب المجيد .

وقُيدت يدك وانت بيدك خلق الجميع وصانع البر والرحمة بيدك للإنسان فسلمت لهم يدك التى خلقتهم ليقيدوها حتى يتحرروا هم أيضاً وأخيرا قبلت حكمهم عليك والحقيقة هو ليس حكم خاص بك انت فأنت قدوس ومرتفع عن الكل ولكن الحقيقة هو الحكم الخاص بي أنا لانك انت لابسا طبيعتي وانت عارف بذلك فقبلته برضي وحب عجيب حقيقي أن لا أستحقه:
ماذا ترون.فاجابوا وقالوا انه مستوجب الموت مت 26 : 66

قد سمعتم التجاديف.ما رايكم.فالجميع حكموا عليه انه مستوجب الموت. مر14 : 64

وحكم الجميع عليك بالزور أنك مستوجب الموت ولم يدري الجميع أن هذا الحكم هو خاص بي أنا وبكل أنسان علي الارض بما فيهم الذين قرروا الحكم ومن أعتمد الحكم ,ولكنها المحبة الفائقة ليسوع الحلو قبل الموت وحكم الموت قبل حكم موت حقيقي ومات موت حقيقي ولمدة ثلاثة ايام ولكنه مستحيل أن يُمسك في الموت ولهذا قام مرة أخري بعد أن قبل حكم الموت ونفذه بكل ما يتطلبه حكم الموت بالتمام والكمال ولهذا سقط حكم الموت عني وصار في يد يسوع حكم البراءة لي من الموت الى الابد فهذا هو يسوع الحلو الديان العادل هو يسوع الحلو الذي يدين هو الذي سبق فقبل الحكم عني وعن كل انسان على وجه الارض فأسقط الحكم بل حقق الحكم بالتمام فى نفسه التى هي نفسي التى أخذها بالحب فصار هو مكاني لكي يُعطينى مكان ونصيب في مكانه .هو يسوع الحلو الذي يُدين هو الذى أخذ الدينونة كلها في نفسه البشرية عنا كل البشرية :

من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ.وفي جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الإحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي أشع 53 : 8

ولهذا هو الذي يُدين قد قبل الدينونة مسبقاً فيه وهو الذي يُبرر لانه في قصده منذ الازل أن يبررنا ويجعلنا قديسين بقداسته وبلا لوم في المحبة مع العلم أنا ملام شدة اللوم بسبب تقصيري المستمر في المحبة بسبب ضعف بشريتى ولكن المحبة دائم لا تلوم او تدين فيسوع الحلو الذى مات عني وقام عني هو الذي يدين وهو الذي يجلس بطبيعتي عن يمين الاب ليشفع في :
من هو الذي يدين.المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام ايضا الذي هو ايضا عن يمين الله الذي ايضا يشفع فينا رو 8 : 35

اذا لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح رو 8 : 1

ربي يسوع حقيقى نفسي تخجل منك علي قساوة قلبي كم انت محب الى هذه الدرجة معي وانا جاحد لهذا الحب كم انت صانع كل هذه الاعمال التى تكشف عن مقدار حبك لنفسي ورغبتك الاكيدة فى احتوائ واقنائى ليك ورغم ذلك أن لا اشعر واتكاسل وانشغل عن محبتك بأتفه الامور!

هل هذا هو شعورك من ناحيتى وانا أرسم لك صورة اخري بعيدة عن المحبة ,فصورتك انت الديان العادل التى رسمها البشر مرعبة ومخيفة ولكن صورتك ايها المسيح الحلو كديان محب مختلفة تماما بل عجيبة ومدهشة 

أنت ديان ولك سلطان الدينونة والحكم وهذا من حظي لانه لو كان أي أخر خلافك هو الديان أو هو الحاكم في أمر فمن المستحيا أبداً أن أتبرر أو يتبرر أي بشر فأنت لم تترك الحكم بالدينونة انبي او ملاك او رئيس ملائكة بل جعلت الحكم بالدينونة في يدك أنت يسوع الحلو 

وقبل أن تعقد جلسة الحكم بالدينونة نزلت من السماء وقبلت حكم الدينونة علي العادل بالموت الفزيع لاني خاطئ مستوجب الموت واللعنة .

فتركت الحكم يأخذ حقه والدينونة تستنفذ كل متطلباتها بالحق وفعلا تحملت كل اوجاع واتعاب والم الحكم حتى النهاية حتى أن نطقت شفتيك الطاهر أنه قد أكمل فعل الدينونة بالتمام والحق ومت يا يسوع الحبيب علي الصليب وتحقق الحكم بالموت واللعنة 

وقمت وانهيت الحكم وهكذا لم يعد هناك حكم ولم تعد هناك دينونة لكل من هم في المسيح ومستقرين في المسيح لان المسيح قد قبل الحكم بالدينونة وانتهي الامر فالمنتظر ليس الدينونة لهم بل السعادة الابدية والفرح بحكم البراءة الابدية من جميع الضعفات والسقطات وكل ما يتعب النفس !

ولهذا يا يسوع اتعجب من نفسي التى لها هذه الفرصة الذهبية بالحب والبراءة والحياة الى الابد ومازالت ترتبك بالعالم وامور العالم ,اتعجب يارب وأنت قد صنعت لي هذا تدعوني الى الحياة والدخول الى الحياة بكل سهولة وعلى حساب الحب وانا مازالت متشكك فى حبك وارتبك في امور الجسد!

حبيبي الغالي يسوع اتضرع اليك ان تسكب نعمتك في نفسي اجعلها ترافقني لانى جاهل ولا أعلم مقدار نفسي عندك عيني ضعيفة يارب أن ترى قوة وعظمة دعوتك ,لانى لا اعرف أن أحكم الا بالجسد فقط لا أُقيم الامور الا عن طريق الجسد وما أضعف هذا الجسد الذي هو للزوال 

ولكن دعوتك انت هي فائقة وليست جسدية وليست للذين يسلكون بالجسد او يرتبكون بأعمال الجسد فالتبني الموهوب لنا في المسيح هو فداء هذا الجسد 

حقيقي أخجل من غباء نفسي وعدم تميزها للامور الروحية العالية واحبس روحي بين عواطف وملذات هذا الجسد ليس لي رجاء الا في حبك الذي انقذني طول عمري فأضع فيه كل رجائي لينقذني باقي هذه الايام البسيطة في عمري فلا تتركني ايها الحبيب الغالي بل ثبتني فيك غير ناظر الى جهلي وخطيتي وعدم نقاوة قلبي وجحودى الدائم لحبك فليس لي رجاء الا في حبك المتدفق نحو نفسي ولا يفطر او يتغير فأمسك بك انت بكل ما في نفسي من قوة واتعلق بك وبشخصك حتى تُخبني في شخصك لكي لا أُدان مع العالم الذي لم يتمسك بشخصك وانصرف خلف الاشخاص الاخري أمين أمين 
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛ الملك : ؛
_________________________
فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي».يو 18 : 37>>

____________________________

المسيح يسوع الحلو هو حبيب النفس الحقيقي ,هو ملك النفس الحقيقي وليس أخر ,من أجل نفسي قد ولد ومن أجل نفسي قد آت الى العالم .

هو جاء الى العالم لكي يملك على كياني ,هو ولد ليكون ملك حياتي هو فقط ,فمنذ لحظة دخوله الى العالم وميلاده ,كشف عن شخصه الحلو على الفور بأنه ملك حقيقي لنفوسنا .

وأعلنت الطبيعة هذا للمجوس :
وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ, قَائِلِينَ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ». مت 2 : 1 _ 2"

فهو الملك الحقيقي الذى جاء ليملك على نفسي ,ليس هو ملك غريب عني بل هو ملكي الحقيقي ,وأنا الذى خرجت من ملكه بأرادتى وسلمت نفسي الى ملك هذا العالم ,عندما أتفقت معه ومع فكره .
ولكن عندما ملك الشيطان على قلبي خرب نفسي وأذاق نفسي المر والافسنتين ,جذبني بخداعه وانجذبت أنا له معتقد أنه سوف يعطيني السعادة واللذة الحقيقية .

ولكن عندما سقطت تحت سلطانه تذوقت منه العبودية المرة ,وتحت مرارة العبودية المرة صرخت الى ملكي الحقيقى : أُوصَنَّا!( هوشعنا) خلصنا ...يا ملك العالم الحقيقي.

ولانه يحبني محبة ابدية الى المنتهي ,وأنه هو القوي جاء لي كملك لينقذني من يد الملك المزيف الضعيف .

هو ملكي منذ الازل ولكننى أنا ضعيف ولا أدرك هذا ,وهو قد وعدني قائلآ:
اِبْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ.
زك 9 : 9

ولكن قد أتت الساعة وتحقق الحلم ويسوع الحلو الملك قد جاء وظهر فى موكب ملكه وديع جداُ ومتواضع القلب ,وأستعار جحش صغير كما قد سبق ووعد ,لم يكن يملك أى شيء من مقتنيات هذا العالم الفاسد ,مع العلم أنه هو الذي به وله قد خُلق كل شيء!

فهو قد أَرْسَلَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ
, قَائِلاً: «اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، وَحِينَ تَدْخُلاَنِهَا تَجِدَانِ جَحْشًا مَرْبُوطًا لَمْ يَجْلِسْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ قَطُّ. فَحُّلاَهُ وَأْتِيَا بِهِ.
, وَإِنْ سَأَلَكُمَا أَحَدٌ: لِمَاذَا تَحُّلاَنِهِ؟ فَقُولاَ لَهُ هكَذَا: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ».
, فَمَضَى الْمُرْسَلاَنِ وَوَجَدَا كَمَا قَالَ لَهُمَا.
, وَفِيمَا هُمَا يَحُّلاَنِ الْجَحْشَ قَالَ لَهُمَا أَصْحَابُهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَحُّلاَنِ الْجَحْشَ؟»
, فَقَالاَ: «الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ». لو 19 : 30 : 34

أنه هو الجحش الصغير أبن الأتان الذى لم يجلس عليه أحد من قبل ,والذى أعده الله خلف الأزمنة ليكون هو الذى يجلس عليه يسوع ليظهر به كملك أمام العالم كله ,ورغم بساطة يسوع التى لم يظهر بها ملك من قبل ولن يظهر متلها لان مملكة يسوع ليست من هذا العالم كما قال هو : مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ يو 18 : 36

ولكن رؤساء هذا العالم الذى يُحركهم رئيس العالم المزيف أضطربوا جداُ لظهور يسوع كملك !
وقالوا :
«انْظُرُوا! إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَنْفَعُونَ شَيْئًا! هُوَذَا الْعَالَمُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ وَرَاءَهُ!». يو 12 : 19

أن فى هذا عجب يسوع المسيح ملك حقيقي ولكنه على النفس والقلب ,لماذا تضطربوا وتخافوا يا ملوك الارض ؟

يسوع الحلو الملك لا يُزاحمكم ملككم الارضيى ,ولا يملك ترسانة اسلحة او معدات حربية ,ولا يحارب أحد او ينزع منه شيئ بالقوة .!

أنه لا يصيح او يسمع أحد فى الشوارع صوته ,حتى قوانينكم الارضية لا يقاومها بل حتى الظالم منها قبله بل كملك قوي خضع له فأعطى ما لقيصر لقيصر أما ما له وهو القلب هو الذى جاء لكى يأخذه !

وفى أخذه للقلب أشترط القبول الكامل والتسليم بالارادة الحرة ولهذا حتى الجحش الذى وُعد به على فم الانبياء لم يكن يملكه بل أستعاره من بعض الاخوة.

فلماذا تخافون منه وهو ديع ومتواضع القلب ؟ لماذا قررتم أن تقتلوه وأنتم تعترفون أنه يصنع أيات عظيمة !

فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعًا وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً يو 11 : 47

وكان قراركم :
وَلاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا!». يو 11 : 50

المسيح الحلو الملك قبل رأيكم هذا بالفعل ولم يُقاوم بل أسلم نفسه بنفسه لأيديكم لكي يموت هو عن العالم كله .

وانتم لا تدرون أنه ترك نفسه للموت لكي يبيد الموت بذاته لانه هو الحياة الغالبة للموت ,ويكون ارتفاعه على الصليب هو جلوسه على عرش مملكته !

فهو جاء لكى يرتفع على الصليب لانه اذا ارتفع على الصليب حينئذاُ يجذب اليه الجميع الى ملكوته الابدى:

وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». يو 12 : 32

ولكن وسط ذهول الفريسيين والكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة دخل يسوع اورشاليم كملك وديع متواضع القلب والقلوب التى كانت تنتظره وتريده فعلاُ صرخت وهللت لدخوله :
فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ، وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!» يو 12 : 13

وَكَثِيرُونَ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. وَآخَرُونَ قَطَعُوا أَغْصَانًا مِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَفَرَشُوهَا فِي الطَّرِيقِ مر 11 : 8


ابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ التَّلاَمِيذِ يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُسَبِّحُونَ اللهَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقُوَّاتِ الَّتِي نَظَرُوا،
38 قَائِلِينَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي!». لو 19 : 37 _ 38

وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً: «مَنْ هذَا؟»
, فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: «هذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ».
, وَدَخَلَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ
, وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى. وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!»
, وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ عُمْيٌ وَعُرْجٌ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فَشَفَاهُمْ.
, فَلَمَّا رَأَى رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ الْعَجَائِبَ الَّتِي صَنَعَ، وَالأَوْلاَدَ يَصْرَخُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَيَقُولُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ!»، غَضِبُوا
, وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَتَسْمَعُ مَا يَقُولُ هؤُلاَءِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «نَعَمْ! أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ: مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّعِ هَيَّأْتَ تَسْبِيحًا؟». مت 21 : 10 _ 16

ايها الملك الحقيقي ,الملك الابدى وليس الارضى او الزمنى الذى يحكم لفترة ثم يأتى غيره ,انت ملك نفسي الحقيقي يارب .

عندما كنت متغرب عنك وأقع فى عبودية ملك هذا العالم المزيف مرر نفسي بعبوديته ,لم أنسي أبداُ يا يسوع الحلو مراة عبودية الشيطان على نفسي ,

كم مرات ومرات وأنا أقف أمامك وأصرخ بمرارة وبقلب مكسور أن تنقذني من عبوديته المرة ,كنت أشعر أنني فى قفص من الصلب مغلق علي وساقط فى بئر عميق لا يدرى بنفسى أحد ,ولكن كنت اصرخ لك لانى كنت متأكد أنك تسمعني وتشعر بي.

فأنت الوحيد الذى يشعر بقوة بنبض قلب النفس المحبوسة فى الشر ,صراخها يأثر قلبك الحنون وأنت لا تحتمل صراخ النفس التى تأن لك من عبودية الشيطان .

ولهذا أنت أتيت لنفسي كملك وظهرت أمامي وأنا فى قبضة الشيطان وداخل عبوديته المرة :

آهِ يَا رَبُّ، لأَنِّي عَبْدُكَ! أَنَا عَبْدُكَ ابْنُ أَمَتِكَ. حَلَلْتَ قُيُودِي. مز 116: 16

نعم بقوة وبسلطان الهي حقيقي نظرت وبعينى يدك القوية وهي تحل قيودى كلها الملتفة حول كل نفسي .

حينئذا ارتجت كل نفسي تمام كما ارتجت المدينة لدخولك يارب ,سبحت لاول مرة من قلبي الحر ,فرحت بالتسبيح وطيب قلبي التسبيح 
سجدت أمامك وصرخت من كل نفسي قائلآ:
لقد أتيت أيها المنقذ ,لقد أتيت الى نفسي المسبية فى العبودية المرة ,ارجوك أنا أريد أنا أكون عبدك أنت ,اريد أن تملك أنت علي على كل كياني نفسي وروحي وجسدي.

أَحْمَدُكَ لأَنَّكَ اسْتَجَبْتَ لِي وَصِرْتَ لِي خَلاَصًا. مز 118 : 21

كنت فى عمق الهاوية والعبودية وأنت أخرجتني يا يسوع الحلو الملك ,كنت ضايع فى شوارع وازقة العالم ولا أعلم الى أين أذهب ,وأتيت يا يسوع الحلو أرجعتني .

كنت مجروح بالخطية وقد تقيح الجرح وصار عديم الشفاء ولكن انت يارب الذى شفي جرح نفسي عديم الشفاء ,فبجروحك انت قد شفيت !
فلقد قبلت أن تُجرح وتُجلد ويسيل دمك الطاهر القدوس الذى طيب جرحي وشفانى ,فحملت خطيتي فى جسدك على الصليب لكى تشفينى منها وبجلدتك شُفيت:

الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.1بط 2 : 24

ملكي يسوع اليوم أنا حر فيك ولكن بحريتي أُستعبد لك وأرجوك أقبلنى عبدك لك ,ليس لي أى حق فى أى شيئ حتى الحياة نفسها أنا لا أستحقها !

نعم لانى كنت مستحق الموت بخطيتي وسقوطي ولكن أنت أنقذتني ووهبت لي الحياة الابدية ,ولهذا أعيش ما تبقي لي هنا على الارض عبدك لك تفعل أنت ما تريده فى نفسي وأنا ليس لي أن أسأل عن شيئ ,أعطيني قوة من نعمتك أن أترك نفسي لروحك يذهب بي حيث يشاء هو .

أعطيني نعمة يا ملكي يسوع أن أسير خلف روحك بدون أن أقاوم أو أعاند مشيئته,الروح لابد أن يحملنى الى الصليب ,فهبني يا يسوع المصلوب أن أفرح أن أصلب معك .

أنه أعظم مجد يقبله الانسان الان على الارض أن يُصلب مع المسيح فى كل مواقف الحياة ,ارجوك واتضرع اليك أن تُعدنى لكى أُصلب مع يسوع .

سيدى وملكي يسوع من يتبعك فى الصليب لابد أن يتبعك فى القيامة ,وليس هناك طريق للمجد أخر بخلاف الصليب ,فأفتح قلبي ليرى مجد الصليب .

وأذا أضطربت نفسي من الصليب فأرجوك أكشف عن عيني أننى لا أُصلب بمفردى لان هذا مستحيل ولا تحتمله أى نفس ولكن مع المسيح صلبت ,والحياة التى هى أنت هى التى تنفجر فى كياني بالصليب فأحيا لا أنا المصلوبة بل المسيح هو الذى يحيا في.

ملكي الحبيب يسوع أنت هو ملك نفسي ارجوك املك على كل ملكات فكري ,فلا يطيش بعد فكرى فى أى أمر من أمور العالم لان هذا هو خيانة لك.

اجعل فكرى اليوم كله لا ينحرف لحظة واحدة عن الثبات فيك وفى شخصك الحلو ,اذا سرح فكرى يسرح فيك يارب ,كم يتهلل قلبي عندما أضبط نفسي وهى سرحانه فى حبك .وكم يحزن قلبي عندما أجدها سرحانه فى شهوات العالم الميته.

نظري هو ملك يسوع الحلو الملك الحقيقي فليس من حقي أن أترك نظري يجول كما يشاء بل نحن ننظر وجه الله فقط ونشخص فيه ,فعندما تنحرف عيني يارب بأى نظرة قبيحة وبخنى كملك نفسى وأعطينى القوة لكى لا أرى أبدا أى وجه جميل أخر بخلاف وجهك أنت يا أجمل وجه فى الوجود.

انقل نظرى يارب من رؤية الأشياء التي تُري الى رؤية الأشياء التى لا ترى الأبدية:


وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى. لأَنَّ الَّتِي تُرَى وَقْتِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى فَأَبَدِيَّةٌ 2كو 4 : 18


جسدى ليس ملكي لكى اتصرف فيه كما أشاء أو أعطيه لمن أشاء ,فالجسد ليس للزنا بل هو للرب والرب للجسد 1كو 6 : 13

وعندما أسجد لك يارب فى الكنيسة او فى صلاتى فهذا أعلان أن جسدى هو ملك لك وحدك .فأنا عندما أسجد بجسدى لك يعني ,أننى أسلم لك جسدى بالكامل الذى هو ملك لك ,فأنت ختمته وكرسته بزيت الميرون لكى يكون لك الى الابد .

ايها الملك الحقيقي على كل كيانى حارب يارب عن نفسي ,قاتل كل من يحاول أن يقتحم اى شيئ فى كيانى الذى هو ملك خاص بك .

اذا كانت فكرة شريرة اذا كان مبدأ ضدك من العالم أذا كان كلام فارغ او أى شيئ ضد صلاحك يا ملك نفسي ابعده عنا ,أما كيانى الذى صار لك بالكلية فأملك عليه الى الابد وثبته فيك وانت فيه الى الابد امين .


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو ؛: نور العالم :؛
________________________________

(مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ». يو 9 : 5)

~*¤ô§ô¤*~*¤ô§ô¤*
___________________
أن طبيعة النفس البشرية دائماُ تشعر بالوحدة ,وتسعي بصورة مستمرة مدفوعة من إلحاح داخلي ينبع من أعماقها إلى البحث عن حماية لكيانها!

فالنفس عندما تنظر إلى داخلها تجد هوة عميقة مظلمة ليس لها قرار,وعندما تحاول أن تكتشف ما في داخلها لاتستطيع أبداُ أن تميز أي شيء في قراره نفسها حيث تجد الظلمة الحالكة تعوق عن رؤية أي شيء داخلها .

فتعود بمرارة شديدة من الرحلة إلى أعماقها وتفكر أكثر من مرة قبل أن تعود إلى هذه الرحلة إلى داخلها مرة أخري, حيث تقف في شدة الحزن بسبب أنها تجهل ما هو فى داخلها .

ولكنها تظل تُعاني من مرارة جهل داخلها وتقع بصورة مستمرة تحت إلحاح داخلي وشعور بالاحتياج والحماية .

ما أعجب هذه النفس التي لأتعرف عن نفسها بنفسها أي شيء بل نفسها لغز لنفسها ! إذا فحصت داخلها تجد ظلام ولكن ينبع من بين هذا الظلام ومن بئر النفس مشاعر وأحاسيس واحتياجات كثيرة ومُبهما.
والنفس الحكيمة هي التي تسعي دائماُ في معرفة داخلها ومتى حاولت ذلك تشعر أنها في شدة الاحتياج إلى نور تستطيع أن تنزل به إلى بئر عمقها لترى ما به من أسرار ,فهو ضروري جداُ لتبديد ظلامها ,والنفس الصادقة تصرخ قائلة:
أنا داخلي ظلام 
أنا داخلي احتياج 
نفسي عاجزة عن الاستمرار لا أعلم إلى أين أذهب 
أشعر بضياع وخوف شديد من الظلام الذي يملئ نفسي
أنا حاولت أن أعيش من الخارج فقط ولكن لم أستطيع
تجاهلت الشعور بالخوف أصرعت في الهروب بقتل الوقت 
والانغماس في ملذات الحياة والجسد
كل هذه حتى أهرب من نفسي ومن الاحتياج الداخلي للحياة
ولكن ظل كياني الداخلي حائر في النهاية كل شيء حولي
ظلام ...ظلام ....لاأعرف غير الظلام
ما أصعب حالتي لأني لا أعرف غير الظلام فأنا أعمي منذ ولادتي,د

أبي وأمي لم يورثاني النور حتى أحتار فئ أمري الجميع متسائلين :
من أخطأ؟ هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى يو 9 : 2

سؤال لم يستطع أحد أن يرد عليه _أكتفي كل واحد بالشعور بالعطف والشفقة علي نفسي ولكن لم يستطع أحد أن يرد على سؤال أو يُغير شيء من حالي.

فالظلام هو الواقع الذي يملئ كل كياني ولكن على غير توقع من أحد جاءت الاجابة على السؤال الذى حير الجميع من جهتي أجابة لم تخطر ببال أحد:

لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه يو 9 : 3

والاجابة جاءت من أنسان يُقال له يسوع يو 9 : 10 أنه أنسان غير عادى يمكن أن تقول عنه أنسان الهي ! أو الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد ! لقد شعرت به نفسي بمجرد حضوره نفسي أنجذبت بقوة غير عادية لحضوره لم يكن لي عين لكى أراه ولكن العجيب كنت أشعر بحضوره .

على الرغم من الظلام الحالك الذى يملئ كياني ولكن نفسي شعرت بقوة تشدني اليه ,حاولت أن أُعبر له بالكلمات عن مشاعري ولكن الكلمات هربت وتجمدت من فمي كما هرب النور من عيني ولهذا توقفت صامت لا أري ولا أستطيع أن أتكلم ,ولكن أظن أنه شعر بكل ما أشتاقت أن أعبر عنه له وفهم كل ما تمنيت أن أقوله له بصمتي!

ولكن سمعت صوته يُنادي بقوة هز كل كياني قائلآ:

ما دمت في العالم فأنا نور العالم يو 9 : 5

حينئذاُ تهلل كياني بالفرح شعرت أنه جاء من أجلي الحلم الذى أنتظرته وكان بعيد جداُ قد صار بالقرب مني,لانى شعرت أن النور الذي فقدته منذ ولادتي جاء ,نور العالم الذى يُضيئ لكا أنسان فى العالم هو قريب جداُ مني ,أنه يسوع الحلو نور العالم .

نفسي شعرت بالفرح و السلام لان ما أبحث عنه كل هذا العمر كله قد أقترب مني وقد ملئ قلبي شعور عجيب ,أن يسوع الحلو نور العالم هو أحتياج نفسي الشديد وهو صار قريب جداُ من نفسي ,حقيقي لم أكن اره لان مولود أعمي ,فظلام نفسي المر الذى عانيت منه كل هذه السنين كان بسبب أني لا أجد نور العالم يسوع الحلو.

حقيقي كم أن النفس البشرية فى شدة الاحتياج الى نور العالم أنه الاحتياج الحقيقي للنفس البشرية ,صرخت ولكن ليس بكلام لان الكلمات صارت ضعيفة أن تعبر عن ما بداخلي ولم تسعفني فى التعبير له عن أحتياجى له !

وجدت لغة غريبة جداُ ينطق بها قلبي وليس لساني وجدت قلبي قد خرج من مكانه ويتكلم معه بفصاحة وهو يسمعني مسروراُ كل هذا تم بين وبينه والجمع الكثير حولنا لا يدرى !

قلت له ولكن باللغة التى علمني ناياها كياني ونفسي المظلمة فى شدة الاحتياج لك وكررت هذا مرات ومرات دون أن أستطيع أن أجعل نفسي تتوقف وشعرت أنني فى يوم بداية الخليقة وصرخت بنفس اللغة أنه ليس أنسأن فقط فلقد تفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طيناُ وطلي بالطين عيني يو 9 : 6

شعرت بشعور من الصعب التعبير عنه ولكن وجدت كياني يلتهب بالفرح ,وجدت نفسي تتهلل وتصرخ هذا هو أحتياجي الحقيقي هذا ما أبحث عنه أنه هو الذي يقدر أن يحمي نفسي ,أن غيابه عن داخلي هو الذي جعل كل داخلي ظلام حالك ,نعم أنه نور العالم ونور نفسي وقد أقترب جداُ من نفسي وسمعت صوته الحنون يقول لي:

اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام الذي تفسيره: مرسل، يو 9 : 7

طفرت مسرعاُ فلم تكن بركة سلوام بعيدة فهي بالقرب من الهيكل وكانت مياهها مقدسة لنا ولهذا تيقنت في داخلي أن الذي يقودني إلى الشفاء أيضاُ نبياُ ,الحقيقة أصبحت فى حيرة عجيبة هل هو نبي أو هو الله ؟

ولكن الذي تأكدت منه جداُ أنه هو ما تحتاجه نفسي هو نور نفسي الذي كان مفقوداُ منذ ولادتي :
فذهبت واغتسلت وأتيت بصيراُ

فالجيران والذين كانوا يرونه قبلا أنه كان أعمى، قالوا: أليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس ويستعطي آخرون قالوا: هذا هو. وآخرون: إنه يشبهه. وأما هو فقال: إني أنا هو , فقالوا له: كيف انفتحت عيناك , أجاب ذاك وقال: إنسان يقال له يسوع صنع طينا وطلى عيني، وقال لي: اذهب إلى بركة سلوام واغتسل.

فمضيت واغتسلت فأبصرت , فقالوا له: أين ذاك ؟

حينئذاُ أخذت أبحث عنه حولي فلم أجده تعجبت جداُ أنني كنت أشعر به وبحضوره بيقين وأنا أعمي وليس لي عينين ! والان قد أبصرت ولا أراه!!!؟

وهذا خطأ مني لانه كان ينبغي علي أن أبحث عنه فى داخلي لانه نور نفسي ولكن لانى بحثت عنه خارجي فقلت لا أعلم يو 9 : 12

فأتوا إلى الفريسيين بالذي كان قبلا أعمى , وكان سبت حين صنع يسوع الطين وفتح عينيه , فسأله الفريسيون أيضا كيف أبصر، فقال لهم: وضع طينا على عيني واغتسلت، فأنا أبصر , فقال قوم من الفريسيين: هذا الإنسان ليس من الله، لأنه لا يحفظ السبت. آخرون قالوا: كيف يقدر إنسان خاطئ أن يعمل مثل هذه الآيات؟ وكان بينهم انشقاق 

, قالوا أيضا للأعمى: ماذا تقول أنت عنه من حيث إنه فتح عينيك؟ يو 9 : 13 _ 17

وللمرة الثانية أُسأل عنه ولكن هذه المرة من من ؟ من الفريسيييون ,الحقيقة أنا تحيرت ماذا أقول لهم ,أنا أشعر بمشاعر كثيرة جداُ من نحوه أنه فرح كياني ونور نفسي هو من أبحث عنه عمرى كله ولا أريد شيئ غيره ,أنه كل شيئ الان بالنسبة لنفسي .

ولكن أستحيت أقول لهم هذا لعلهم لايفهمون مشاعري فقلت أقول لهم شيئ بلغتهم ,فهم الفريسييون يعرفون الناموس ومكتوب فى الناموس :

قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا. هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ. الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ»., حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَقَّعُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ.
, حِينَئِذٍ يَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ، وَأَنْهَارٌ فِي الْقَفْرِ أشع 35 : 4 _ 6
ولهذا صرخت وقلت لهم إنه نبي .... إنه نبي يو 9 : 17

فلم يصدق اليهود عنه أنه كان أعمى فأبصر حتى دعوا أبوي الذي أبصر , فسألوهما قائلين: أهذا ابنكما الذي تقولان إنه ولد أعمى؟ فكيف يبصر الآن , أجابهم أبواه وقالا : نعلم أن هذا ابننا، وأنه ولد أعمى , وأما كيف يبصر الآن فلا نعلم. أو من فتح عينيه فلا نعلم. هو كامل السن. اسألوه فهو يتكلم عن نفسه , قال أبواه هذا لأنهما كانا يخافان من اليهود، لأن اليهود كانوا قد تعاهدوا أنه إن اعترف أحد بأنه المسيح يخرج من المجمع , لذلك قال أبواه: إنه كامل السن، اسألوه يو 9 : 18 _ 23


إِنَّ أَبِي وَأُمِّي قَدْ تَرَكَانِي وَالرَّبُّ يَضُمُّنِي. مز 27 : 10

فدعوا ثانية الإنسان الذي كان أعمى، وقالوا له: أعط مجدا لله. نحن نعلم أن هذا الإنسان خاطئ يو 9 : 24

شعرت بجحود الفريسيين أيضاُ ولم أتعجب اذ كانا أبي وأمي قد خافوا ولم يعترفوا بيسوع الذى شفانى بل فضلوا أن يجعلونى مسئول عن نفسي بدل أن يفرحوا لشفائي ,هل وجدتم مثل أبي وأمي فى الاباء والامهات !

وشعرت بالخبث فى كلام الفريسيين مع الغيظ والتهديد الشديد ,فهم جعلوا أنفسهم مصدر كل تعليم وهم الذين يحكمون على البشر ,ولا يقبلون أن يختلف معهم أحد ,ولهذا هم لا يقبلون منى غير أن أعترف برأيهم ,ولهذا كان كلامهم معي لقد حكمنا نحن على هذا الشخص أنه خاطئ ولابد أن تسمع لنا وتحكم بحكمنا مهما كان ويجب عليك أن تنسي ما حدث معك ولكن كيف؟
فقلت:
أخاطئ هو؟ لست أعلم. إنما أعلم شيئا واحدا: أني كنت أعمى والآن أبصر يو 9 : 25

فقالوا له أيضا: ماذا صنع بك؟ كيف فتح عينيك يو 9 : 26

فكرت فى نفسي ربما قصة شفائي جعلتهم يتذكرون كلام الناموس الذى حفظوه منذ طفولتهم ,وانى أنا من العميان الذين ذُكروا على فم أشعياء كعلامة لمجئ المسيا ,ولهذا فرحت وقلت لهم :

قد قلت لكم ولم تسمعوا. لماذا تريدون أن تسمعوا أيضا؟ ألعلكم أنتم تريدون أن تصيروا له تلاميذ؟ يو 9 : 27
هاج وماج جميع الفريسيين وانفتحا فمهم بالشتائم وكادوا يمزقوني بمجرد اننى قلت هذا وصرخوا فى وجهي قائلين:

أنت تلميذ ذاك، وأما نحن فإننا تلاميذ موسى , نحن نعلم أن موسى كلمه الله، وأما هذا فما نعلم من أين هو يو 9 : 28 _ 29

ولم أخف منهم ولم يرهبني سلطانهم المزيف رغم أني لاشيئ ولكن القوة ملكت قلبي وبدون أن أدري بسبب شخص يسوع الذى أتكلم عنه وشعرت بقوة اللغة الجديدة التى نطق بها قلبي ,ولهذا فتحت فمي بها أيضا وقلت لهم :

إن في هذا عجبا إنكم لستم تعلمون من أين هو، وقد فتح عيني , ونعلم أن الله لا يسمع للخطاة. ولكن إن كان أحد يتقي الله ويفعل مشيئته، فلهذا يسمع , منذ الدهر لم يسمع أن أحدا فتح عيني مولود أعمى , لو لم يكن هذا من الله لم يقدر أن يفعل شيئا يو 9 :30 _ 33

لم يحتمل الفريسيين سماع اللغة الجديدة التى قد خلقها الله فى قلبي وتكلم بها لسان الضعيف ,فأخذوني كلهم وحملوني على ايديهم وألقوا بي خارج المجمع وهم يقولون :
في الخطايا ولدت أنت بجملتك، وأنت تعلمنا فأخرجوه خارجا يو 9 : 34

وجدت نفسي خارج المجمع ,جالس على الارض وحيد ,ولكن المفاجأة السعيدة ,ان طردهم لنفسي خارجاُ ,دفعني من جديد أن أغوص داخل نفسي فأذ هذه المرة أجد نور العالم فى داخلي ,فوجدت يسوع فى داخلي أمسكت به ولم أرخيه وفى اللحظة التى طُردت فيها من كل الحياة الأرضية ومن أمي وأبي ,شعرت بأنني لم أحسر أى شيء ,بل أملك كل شيئ فى داخلي لان يسوع نور العالم كله فى داخلي ,وهل بعد هذا أريد شيء أخر على الأرض؟

وَمَعَكَ لاَ أُرِيدُ شَيْئًا فِي الأَرْضِ. مز 73 : 25

وسمعت أحن صوت فى الوجود ينادي علي قائلآ: أتؤمن بابن الله يو 9 : 35
فقلت: من هو يا سيد لأومن به ؟

37 فقال له يسوع: قد رأيته، والذي يتكلم معك هو هو يو 9 : 36 _ 37

فقلت بدون أى تردد أؤمن ياسيدى ,أؤمن من كل قلبي وفكري ووجودي الذي يشتاق إليك وكان عطشان جداُ إليك ,فنظرت مجد أبن الله يسوع فقد ظهر نوره كالشمس أمام عيني فلم أحتمل بل سجدت له ,وأمسكت بقدميه صارخاُ:

يا نور العالم لاتتركني ابدا ,أنا أحتاج إليك أكثر من كل العالم ,أنا في شدة الاحتياج لك ولحضورك هذا الذي أشعر به ,من فضلك لا أريد أن أفقد حضورك أبداُ ,أذا كان الاعتراف بك ,سوف يجعلوهم يطردون أقبل أن أطرد منهم على الدوام ولكن لا تتركني أنت,أنت من يحتاجك كياني الداخلي فنفسي كانت فى ظلمة وعتمة بغيابك

اليوم لا أخاف أن أدخل الى نفسي بل أفرح أن أدخل الى نفسي وأعوص فيها لأنك أنت اليوم فيها تسكن .وأنت نور العالم كله وقد صرت فى نفسي ,ولهذا تتهلل نفسي جداُ وتفرح,

أنت يا يسوع الحلو أفضل من كل العالم وجميع ممالك العالم الى الفناء ولذلك ارفضها وأتمسك بك أنت ,وأعرف أن تمسكي بك واعترافي بك لابد أن يكون ثمنه طردي خارجاُ ,أقبل يارب أنا أُريدك أنت فقط أنت تشبع نفسي وتفرحها وتحتويها وتُغنيها أعظم من كل غني العالم .

الفريسيين لا يحبونك وهم معهم مجد العالم ومسرته ,ولكن ارفض مجدهم وأريد شخصك أنت مهما كلفني من بغضتهم وأضطهادى ,كذلك أعرف أن أبي وأمي أيضاُ سوف ينكروني بسبب تمسكي بك ولكن فيك كل تعويض حنانك وحبك أعظم جداُ من حنان أبي وأمي فحتى أذا تركني أبى وأمي أنت لا تتركني.اسجد لك وأترجاك أن تتركني ساجدا لك إلى الأبد أمين .


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛ راحة النفوس : ؛
________________________________

هكذا قال الرب.قفوا على الطريق وانظروا واسألوا عن السبل القديمة اين هو الطريق الصالح وسيروا فيه فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم.ولكنهم قالوا لا نسير فيه. ار 6 : 16

_______________________________

احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني.لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب.فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم ( المسيح الحلو ) مت 11 : 26

_________________________________


الذين قال لهم هذه هي الراحة( يسوع الحلو ).اريحوا الرازح وهذا هو السكون.ولكن لم يشاءوا ان يسمعوا.أشع 28 : 12

بترجمة أخري :

وهو الذي قال لهم: «هذه هي أرض الراحة، فأريحوا المنهك؛ وهنا مكان السكينة. ولكنهم أبوا أن يطيعوه


العالم وضع في الشرير نعلم اننا نحن من الله والعالم كله قد وضع في الشرير 1يو 5: 19

لان العالم هو المكان الذي ُطرد اليه آدم وبنيه من الفردوس ,ولكن يسوع الحلو جاء الينا وخلصنا من اللعنة والطرد وردنا مرة أخري الى مكانتنا الاولي كأبناء لله ,ووارثين الله بالمسيح.

والعالم يتحرك نحو الزوال والانتهاء وكل من هو من الله وليس من هذا العالم يدوس على هذا العالم ويحتقره ,وينتظر خروجه من العالم لانه طالما هو في العالم فلا يمكن أن يجد راحة أو استقرار في العالم !

والعالم أيضا لا يحب من هو من الله بل يضطهده وكلما داس الانسان الذي من الله على العالم وأحتقره كلما زاد اضطهاد العالم له فهناك صراع واجب بين أبناء الله وبين العالم 

قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم يو 16 : 33

والضيق الذى فى العالم هو ضريبة طبيعية لكل من يرفض العالم ولا يحبه كرامة لمحبة الملك المسيح ,فلا يستطيع الانسان أن يجمع أبداُ بين حب يسوع وحب العالم لانه أما تكون خاضع للعالم وتُُطيعه مع شهواته فتكون عدو لله او تطيع يسوع الحلو وتخضع لحبه فتصير عدو للعالم ::

لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التي في العالم.ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب. 1يو 2 : 15
أما تعلمون ان محبة العالم عداوة للّه.فمن اراد ان يكون محبا للعالم فقد صار عدوا للّه.يع 4 : 4

ولهذا يجب أن يكون الانسان المحب للمسيح على دراية كاملة واستعداد لقبول ضريبة محبة المسيح من ضيقات عديدة من العالم ,وليعلم كل من وضع محبة المسيح في قلبه راسخة وتمتع بها ,انه سوف ينتظره ضيقات واضطهاد كضريبة طبيعية لمحبة يسوع الحلو ورفض العالم .

وجميع الذين يريدون ان يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح يسوع يضطهدون 2تي 3 : 12

وهكذا العالم يضغط وبقوة على تابعي المسيح والتى محبة المسيح تحصرهم ,وشخصه الالهي أنكشف أمام عيونهم وتلذذوا بحبه وقلوبهم تبعته أينما هو يكون .

وكلما ازدادت محبة المسيح في قلوبهم زادت ضيقات العالم واضطهاده عليهم بغرض أن تضعف إيمانهم وتشكك نفوسهم في هذا الحب الذي هو بمثابة كنز عظيم .

وكثيرا جدا ما تتجمع الهموم والضغوط على اولاد الله من الداخل ومن الخارج أيضا حتى يصبحون مكتئبين في كل شيئ :

لاننا لما أتينا الى مكدونية لم يكن لجسدنا شيء من الراحة بل كنا مكتئبين في كل شيء.من خارج خصومات.من داخل مخاوف. 2كو 7 : 5

ولكن كل هذا لاشيئ ومهما تعاظمت الضيقات وبلغت أقصي حد لها فهي لاشيئ لماذا ؟
لان من يحب يسوع الحلو وغرق في حبه وشرب حبه وأرتوي به فصار يسوع الحلو هو نصيب حياته .

هذا لا يخاف الضيقات مهما كانت قسوتها وشدتها بسب ان يسوع الحلو هو راحة كل النفوس هو له راحة من جميع الضيقات اى ضيقات تنكسر امام يسوع الحلو 

ويسوع الحلو يضع قانون عجيب فى تحمل هذه الضيقات والتغلب عليها فهو يُنادى أحبائه قائلاُ:

احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني.لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب.فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم ( المسيح الحلو ) مت 11 : 26

المسيح يطلب من أحبائه أن يقبلوا الضيق لا يهربوا منه! (أحملوا نيري عليكم ) وأن يكونوا مثله ويتعلموا منه .هو الذي :
ظلم اما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه أشع 53 : 7

العجيب أن يسوع يقول أقبلوا الضيق كما قبلته أنا بهدوء وصمت ,وبدون تذمر ولكن قبول من يد الاب وليس من الظروف او القدر!

قبول الضيق من يد الاب يرفع الانسان فوق الضيق مهما كانت شدة الضيق ,لان قبول الضيق من يد الله بأيمان دون النظر الى الضيق وتوابعه بل النظر الى يسوع الحلو الحاضر معنا دائماُ فى كل ضيق ,فالعجيب من يقبل الضيق من يد الله بأيمان ,فورا يكون له يسوع الحلو راحة لنفسه بتحدى جميع الضيقات وشدتها وقسواتها وسلطانها .

فمن يتجرأ ويتشجع قلبه فى قبول الضيقات التى يسمح بها يسوع له كضريبة حب ومحبة ,يتحدي سلطان الضيقة وجبروتها وقوة دمارها على الانسان الضعيف ,حيث يكون التحدى هنا ليس بين الانسان الضعيف وبين قوة وجبروت الضيقات الغاشمة ,ولكن التحدي يكون بينها وبين الله

فالله هو الذى وضع هذا التحدى حيث أمر الانسان الضعيف أن يقبل الضيقة ويحملها عليه ___احملوا نيري عليكم _____ والله هو الضامن أن يجد الانسان راحة رغم الضيقة! ______.فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم_______ 

هل يمكن أن يحمل الانسان النير ويقبل الضيقة الشديدة ورغم ذلك يجد راحة لنفسه ؟
هذا يحدث فقط في المسيح الحلو وبضمان من ذاته هو لانه هو القادر على كل شيئ .

المسيح العجيب جعل نقطة التلاقي الشديدة وبوضوح شديد معه في الضيقة ,بل جعل الضيقة هي نيره وجعل قبول الضيقة برضي ومن يد الله هي قبول ليسوع نفسه !

من يرضى بالضيقات والشدائد بدون تذمر يصبح يسوع هو نصيب نفسه وتتحول مشاعره من الخوف من بطش الضيقه الى النظر الى يسوع والتمسك به أكثر ,ومن يتمسك بيسوع ويترجى اسمه يجد راحة لنفسه ,راحة فوق جميع تصورات وتوقعات الانسان.

الحقيقة يسوع المسيح الحلو هو فعلا راحة جميع النفوس ,ومن يعتقد بوجود راحة لنفسه فى آخر غير يسوع الحلو يخدع نفسه خداع شديد .

ولهذا روح الله القدوس دائما يحس روح الانسان ويوجه نفسه دائماُ الى أن راحة نفسه هي في شخص يسوع المسيح فقط ,وعندما لا يسمع له الانسان يظل يئن فيه ويترجاه كما تترجى الام ابنها لكي يكسب الحياة ولا تفوته راحة نفسه .

فيسوع الحلو هو راحة النفس وهذا بأعلان منه شخصياُ ويدعونا أن نرتاح فيه وراحة فائقة ولكن باب الدخول الى راحته هو الضيقات والشدائد وهذا هو العجب!

هذا قانون ألهي وضعه الله شخصياُ هو ضد عقل ومنطق عقل الانسان ,من يحمل النير _نير المسيح _ بودعة وتواضع القلب يجد راحة لنفسه !!

والامر يحتاج للايمان بصورة ضرورية الايمان بقوة الله القادر على كل شيئ مقابل الإنسان الضعيف شديد الضعف .

منطق الإنسان يُقرر أن حمل النير يؤدى الى ضعف الإنسان وضياع قوته وعزيمته في النهاية,ولكن منطق الله عكس هذا ,من يحمل النير ولا يهتم بجسده ويقبل انحلال الجسد وضعفه بل يقبل بإيمان فناء الجسد نفسه مؤقتاُ يجد راحة لنفسه في المسيح يسوع.

من الضروري جداُ أن لا تزداد محبة الانسان لجسده عن محبة الله وهذه موقعة هامة من مواقع الحب بين الانسان والله ,أنه مجال هام على مدار العمر كله لإظهار محبة الله وتعليتها في قلب الانسان على حساب محبة الجسد .

تبدأ منذ الشباب حينما يطلب روح الله القدوس من الانسان أن يصير عدواُ لشهوات العالم الشريرة ,ويرفض أعمال الجسد الشريرة الى حد الموت الكامل عنها لانها بمثابة عبادة الأوثان:

فاميتوا اعضاءكم التي على الارض الزنى النجاسة الهوى الشهوة الرديّة الطمع الذي هو عبادة الاوثان كو 3 : 5

وهكذا محبة الله لابد أن تتفوق على محبة الجسد على مدار العمر كله ,وفى النهاية لابد أن يستقر في القلب أن الجسد الذي يحبه الانسان سوف يترك الانسان ويخور وينتهي الى لاشيئ وكلما مر الزمن كلما ضعف الجسد وفقد من قوته وأصبح ثقيل على الانسان ومصدر التعب والالم .

ولهذا لابد أن يكون على الدوام في قلب الانسان مسرة أعظم فى ترك هذا الجسد والاستقرار في الله ,لابد أن يستقر في قلب الانسان أن الاستيطان عند الرب أفضل كثيرا عن الاستيطان في الجسد :

فنثق ونسرّ بالأولى ان نتغرب عن الجسد ونستوطن عند الرب 2كو 5 : 8

فالجسد ليس هو المسكن الابدي بل لنا مسكن أبدي مصنوع بيد الله ,ليس بيد بشر ,وهذا هو الذي سوف نستوطن به عند الله وبه سوف نسلك بالعيان مع الله ,فعندما يُهدم هذا الجسد الارضي المبني بمشية الجسد ,سوف نأخذ عوض عنه بناء آخر ابدي خفيف مناسب جدا لكل ما أخذناه بالروح :

لاننا نعلم انه ان نقض بيت خيمتنا الارضي فلنا في السموات بناء من الله بيت غير مصنوع بيد ابدي. 2كو 5 : 1

فنحن لا نؤمن بالله خارج عنا بل اليوم يطلب منا الله الايمان به وبقدرته بعد أن أتحد بنا وأعلان لنا ذاته ومحبته الشديدة لنا ,فنحن نؤمن بيسوع الحلو حبيب نفوسنا ,ونسلم له نفوسنا ونحن في غاية الاطمئنان لاننا أختبرنا حبه وحنانه .

وهكذا وبفعل هذا الحب الذي سكن نفوسنا ,نتحول الى النظر الى شخص يسوع الحلو الحاضر معنا في كل حين وهو نصيب نفوسنا وكنزها الحقيقي ,ننظر اليه ونضع كل ثقتنا الكاملة في شخصه الالهي .
هو الوحيد راحة نفوسنا من كل شيئ ,العالم اليوم يضغط بقوة وبعشوائية على كل من هم فيه حتى على أولاده مزيد من الالم والقلق يسود العالم اليوم.

أمراض ليس لها عدد ,زلازل وحروب وأخبار حروب ,فقر وضيق فى كل شيئ هذا هو العالم اليوم وليس هناك وعد من أى جهة بتقديم السلام والخلاص من ضيقات العالم ,فكلما حاول الانسان أن يقترب من السيطرة على هم من هذه الهموم السابق ذكرها يفاجئه العالم بهم أعظم !!

وكل هذا ليس صدفة بل هو بتدبير من يده الله ضابط الكل ومن له أذان للسمع فليسمع ما يقوله الروح ,ومن له عيون فليبصر عمل وتدبير الله .

فكل هذه الهموم والضيقات لُتعلن بوضوح أن الحاجه الشديدة هي للمسيح الحلو ,هو وحده مرُيح النفوس ,ومنقذ الانسان هو راحة كل نفس من كل ضيق ومن كل هم لكن لابد من الايمان بشخصه الالهي .

والثقة في حبه والتسليم له ولمشيئته الصالحة ,وقبول الدخول من الباب الرسمي الوحيد لراحة النفس وهو باب حمل النير وقبول الصليب بكل رضا وقبول وأيمان بقوة من قد سبق وُعلق على الصليب فصنع خلاصا أبدياُ للارض كلها .

هو يدعونا أن نجد راحة كاملة وابدية لنفوسنا ولكن الدخول للراحة من باب الصليب وحمل النير هنا على الارض ,والراحة أكيده ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذ الراحة بدون حمل النير والايمان بالمسيح الحلو راحة كل النفوس.

يا يسوع الحلو الراحة الحقيقة لنفسي من كل شيئ ,أنت صادق يارب وكل كلامك حق ,وقد رسمت لي طريق الحياة ووضعت لي باب الدخول الى الحياة والراحة الابدية عن طريق حمل الصليب .

ربي يسوع نفسي تجزع من الصليب تخاف من حمل النير وأنت كل يوم تشجع نفسي أن لا تخاف أبدا من الدخول من باب الصليب والالم ,هذا قانون الهي أنت وضعته من يتألم يتمجد ,من يحمل النير يجد راحة لنفسه .

اشعر بأنني متشوق الان يارب أن تضع في قلبي جراءة وشجاعة من روحك القدوس الساكن في نفسي ,هبني هذه الشجاعة يارب أن أقبل برضا صليبي الذى أنت فصلته من أجلي وهو على مقاسي تماما

عمر طويل وأن أهرب من الصليب وأجزع من الالم وأخاف من الضيقات ,ولكن كشفت يارب لنفسي ,أن خلف هذه الضيقات الفرح الابدي ,خلف الصليب وموت الصليب الحياة الأبدية .

فليس موت الصليب هو فناء أو هلاك بل هو أستعلان للحياة الأبدية ,فأنت عندما قبلت موت الصليب بالجسد تفجرت قوة القيامة فى نفس الجسد وقام الجسد الذي قبل جميع الألم والجروح قام ممجد ونقض جميع الأوجاع والألم بل ظلت فقط آثار الألم على الجسد كدليل وبرهان وتذكرة أبدية للحب وإثارة هذا الحب في القلب على الدوام .

فعندما ألمح صليبى يلوح فى الافق ثبتني يارب ولا تجعلني أهرب بل أسلم نفسي بيدى لصليبى .

عندما يضغط الم الصليب على نفسي وبقوة لكي أفقد أيماني بحبك ,أرجوك هبني معونة خاصة منك وحول نظري يارب من الالم وآثار الالم الى النظر اليك والى شخصك ,لو ثبت نظري في شخصك الالهي ,حينئذا لا يمكن أن تسقط نفسي ابدا تحت سلطان الالم او يتفوق علي نفسي.

نعم لان النظر اليك والتمسك بشخصك حماية وقوة جبارة ترفع نفسي وكياني فوق كل الم وفوق كل ضعف وفوق أى سلطان حتى الموت لا يستطيع ابدا أن يخفض نظرى المثبت في شخصك الالهي يا يسوع.

هذا ليس كلام وتأمل بل هو طريق سلك فيه جميع الاباء القديسين والشهداء وبرهنوا على قوة الثبات في شخصك وقهروا الموت بقبولهم الموت برضا وبهدوء!

ولم يكن أحد منهم يستطيع أن يقبل الموت وجميع الالم والعذبات الا أذا كانت قلوبهم ثابته فيك وفي شخصك الالهي ,انت السر يا يسوع الحلو سر قوة الشهداء ,سر قوة جميع القديسين الذين حملوا الصليب بثبات .

فلهذا نتضرع اليك أن تُعطينا الثبان في شخصك وحبك الالهي والنظر اليك فوق كل شيئ ,وبهذا نقبل برضا الصليب ونستهين بالالم والموت لاننا نمسك فيك ونحبك ولا نريد آخر سوك لك المجد الى الابد أمين.


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو ؛ المُخلص ؛
_________________________

انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص. اشع 43 :11)))

الانسان مخلوق ضعيف جدآ ليس له كمال في ذاته ,ليس له حياة في ذاته ,صنعته يد قوية جدآ وبقصد من المحبة , والانسان مستهدف دائمآ من الشيطان لجذبه بعيد عن دائرة الحياة والسلام ,وهذا بحسد قلبه الشرير .

لان الشيطان قد اختار الفساد والموت بإرادته ولا يُريد أن يرجع عن رأيه ,بل يسعي بكل ما لديه من إمكانيات روحية في غواية واستقطاب أكبر عدد من البشر في السير في نفس طريقه من الهلاك والفساد ,والخروج من دائرة الحياة .

وفي بداية خلق الانسان لم يُخلق ليكون مستقل بحياته ,بل خُلق وظل تحت عناية الله وملاحظته ,وعلى الرغم من صعوبة تخيل مدي العلاقة التى كانت بين آدم والله ., ولكن المؤكد أنها لم تكن علاقة جامدة !

بل كانت علاقة حميمة جدآ مملؤة بالمشاعر القوية والحارة جدآ ,فلقد كان أدم في قمة النقاء والارتفاع في المشاعر والإحساس ,وكانت مشاعره ملتهبة دائمآ نحو الله ,فهو لم يعرف في البداية غير الله ,وكانت يتكلم معه بدالة وحب

وكانت معرفة آدم عن طريق الله فقط ,فهو كان يستشير الله ويُصدق كلامه ببساطة وحب,وكان الله يغمر آدم بعطفه وعنايته ,دون أن يجرح حريته بل كان يقبل من أدم اى شيء نابع عن حرية ارادته ,فكان أدم يستخدم حريته الكاملة في التعامل مع الله فعلي سبيل المثال مما هو متاح من معرفة عن هذه الفترة أن آدم هو الذي أطلق أسماء على الحيوانات المختلفة:


وكل ما دعا به آدم ذات نفس حية فهو اسمها. , فدعا آدم باسماء جميع البهائم وطيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية تك 2 : 20

وهذا يدل على أن الله كان يحترم حرية الارادة التى كانت في ادم والتى كانت هي انعكاس لحرية الله ,وبهذا يتأكد أن أعظم ما في طبيعة الانسان هو حرية الارادة ,وهذه هي التى كانت مستهدفة من الشيطان .!

فحرية الارادة هي التى تعُطي الانسان الارتفاع والسمو , وهي التى تجعل الانسان يشعر بأنه مختلف عن جميع المخلوقات التى حوله ,

والارادة الحرة هي مجال تعامل الله مع الانسان ,بل هي لذة الله في الانسان ,فالله يتلذذ بالانسان الحر ,ويُريد التفاعل مع هذا الانسان ,فالله يرى صورته الحقيقية في الارادة الحرة في الانسان .

أن الارادة الحرة هي من أهم قضايا الانسان كلها ,لان قصد الله من خلق الانسان وجعله متمايز وسيد الخليقة كلها ,في ارادته الحرة والتى لا يتسلط عليها اى ضعف مهما كان ,فنجد ان ارادة الله من خلق الانسان معلنة منذ البداية :

فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم., وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض.تك 1 : 27 _ 28

فالانسان قيمته الحقيقة في ارادته الحرة التى لا يتسلط عليها أى شيئ حتى الكون وكل ما فيه هو الذي يتسلط عليه!!

وعندما خلق الله الانسان وأعطاه ارادة حره ,لان الله يُريد هذه العلاقة بين الانسان وبينه ولكن مع ارادته الحره فقط ,وأن تسلط على هذه الارادة الحرة أي شيئ مهما كان سواء من خارج الانسان أو داخله ,حينئذآ لا يكون هذا الانسان فعال من حيث الله ,او يكون مشوه من حيث العلاقة مع الله ,ولا يستطيع أن يكون على مستوى العلاقة مع الله .

كل هذا جعل قلب الشيطان ممتلئ غيرة وحسد نحو الانسان ,ويكره هذا التمايز العجيب في الانسان ,ونجح فعلآ الشيطان في جعل الانسان يفقد أهم ما فيه وهي حرية الارادة ,ففقد الانسان الحرية وسقط في الخطية والتى جلبت عليه الموت والفساد.

وبالتالي لم يعد الانسان يتسلط على الارض وعلى قوي الارض بل وقع الانسان تحت سلطان الطبيعة وكل ما فيها ,فبعد أن جلب على نفسه الموت ,صارت كل قوي في الطبيعة تحاول أن تخضع الانسان الى الموت وتعجل بوصل الموت الى الانسان !

فصار الخوف يسكن قلب الانسان ,لان الموت صار رابض له في كل قوي الطبيعة المحيطة به , والخطية التى سكنت نفسه جعلته فاقد تمامآ للحرية ,فصار من الخارج قوي أعظم منه تقهر حريته وتُدخل الخوف في قلبه ,ومن الداخل شهوات تضغط عليه وتقهر ارادته ليخضع لها ويصنع ما تُريده .

مسكين هذا الانسان الذي خرج من عناية الله بارادته فسقط في عبودية عميقة لكل شيئ ,وباتت الطبيعة البشرية تصرخ وتئن وتتمني أن يظهر لها مخلص ,يستطيع أن يُحررها ,ويُعيد لها حريتها المفقودة .

وظلت البشرية التعيسة تحت العبودية المرة سنين طويلة ,تئن وتتمخض وتنتظر المخلص لان الله كان قد وعد بمجيئ مخلص ,يُعيد الانسان مرة أخري الى رتبته الاولي كملك وحر ومتسلط على الطبيعة ,.

ويكون في يوم يريحك الرب من تعبك ومن انزعاجك ومن العبودية القاسية التي استعبدت بها أشع 14 : 3

وانتظرت الخليقة كلها والانسان كيف يعود الانسان من جديد سيد وحر , وكانت عملية في غاية الصعوبة ,فل يقدر على حل هذه المعضلة غير الله نفسه لانه قادر على كل شيئ,

كيف يخرج الانسان من جديد جديد وحر ؟وهل بعد أن فسد الانسان وفقد حريته وصار كل شيئ يتسلط عليه ,هل يمكن أن يعود سيد من جديد؟

انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص. اشع 43 :11)))

نعم لم يكن هناك حل أخر الا أن يصير يسوع الحلو هو بنفسه المخلص , ومنه يخرج الانسان الجديد الحر ,ومنه يخرج الانسان الذي لاتستطيع اى قوة في الوجود أن تتسلط عليه ,بل يكون هو المتسلط على اى شيئ ,حتى على الشيطان نفسه.

وبالفعل قد كان ونزل ابن الله من السماء وتجسد وظهر في شكل انسان ,وصار هو وفيه الانسان الجديد الحر الكامل في الحرية .

وأعطي الله بنفسه اشارة البدء للانسان الجديد ,فغلب الشيطان ولم يستطيع الشيطان أن يتسلط عليه في أى شيئ بل انتهره من طبيعة الانسان وغلبه وأطاح به قائلآ:
حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان مت 4 : 10

وهكذا نطق الله بفم الانسان وقوة الله لرفض فكر الشيطان والتسلط عليه وأخضاعه .فلم يعد له سلطان أن يخضع البشرية او يتسلط عليها ,
وظهر في يسوع المسيح سلطان الانسان الجديد على الطبيعة أيضآ وعلى قوة الطبيعة ,فهو يستطيع أن يأمر البحر والرياح فتسمع له :

فتعجب الناس قائلين اي انسان هذا.فان الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه مت 8 : 27

لماذا تتعجبوا ؟ فليس من أجله يفعل هذا بل من أجلنا ,انه يسوع المخلص جاء وفيه الانسان الجديد ,الحر القوي الذى لايتسلط عليه أى شيئ لا من الخارج او من الداخل !

ولم يأتي يسوع الحلو لكي يُعلمنا عن الانسان الجديد ويتكلم عنه ,بل جاء به أمام عيوننا وعاش به وسطنا , ونظرته عيوننا وظل ينمو يوم بعد يوم أمامنا ويظهر الانسان الجديد بكل صورته وإمكانياته ,فكل ما صنعه يسوع على الارض ,كان ليُعلن عن الانسان الجديد.

فهو أنسان قوي لا يمكن أن تقترب منه الخطية أو فكر الخطية,بل منفصل تمامآ عن الخطية ,فهى ليس لها مكان فيه أو تسلط عليه فهي كظلمة بالنسبة للنور:

من منكم يبكّتني على خطية يو 8 : 46

هو لا يخضع لاى قوة خارجية حتى قوي الطبيعة الرياح والعواصف والبحار بل هو الذي يأمرها فتُطيع ,لان الله خلق الانسان منذ البدء سيد عليها ومتسلط عليها ,

ولا قوي المرض والموت يمكن أن تتسلط عليه فهو الذي شفي الامراض وأقام الموتي ,لم يفعل يسوع الحلو هذا الا ليُعلن عن طبيعة وشكل الانسان الجديد فيه .

فيسوع الحلو المخلص لم يُخلص الانسان بكلمة أو بأمر من فمه بل صنع الخلاص وجدد الانسان فيه , وجاء هو في هذا الانسان الجديد لكي يقدمه لكل أنسان يقبله ويحبه.

فيسوع المخلص جعل الخلاص وتصحيح الانسان فيه هو شخصيآ وبمثال قد جعله في نفسه نرى فيه صورة الانسان الجديد وزنتعرف فيه على إمكانيات الانسان الجديد ,وكل ما فعله يسوع هو لكي يُعلن أما عيوننا صورة الانسان الجديد .

ثم نأخذ نحن هذا الانسان نفسه ونولد من الماء والروح لكي نكون مثله ونأكل جسده ونشرب دمه لكي نحيا به وبحياته ,وأيضآ ارسل روحه القدوس ليسكن فينا , ونصير هيكلآ له لكي نتغير كل يوم الى شكله وبقوة روحه وعمله فينا لكي يتحقق الخلاص في النهاية في كل أنسان عندما نتغير الى تلك الصورة عينها :

ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغيّر الى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد الى مجد كما من الرب الروح 2 كو 3 :18

فهذا هو يسوع المخلص الذى جاء بالخلاص في نفسه ,وجاء بصورة الانسان الجديد فيه ,ودعانا أن نتغير الى تلك الصورة عينها ,فيسوع المخلص هو الله الذى جاء وخلاصه فيه ويدعونا الى قبول هذا الخلاص .

هوذا الرب قد اخبر الى اقصى الارض قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا مخلصك آت ها اجرته معه وجزاؤه امامه. اشع 62 : 11

كل هذا جعل الخلاص فعل الهي وليس نظرية فكرية نؤمن بها ونحاول بذاتنا أن نعيش فيها ,فالانسان لابد أن يتحول الى انسان جديد بأمكانيات جبارة على البر والقداسة ,.

وهذا مستحيل أن يكون بالتأمل أو التخيل أو بقدرة الانسان ومجهوده الشخصي ,ولهذا نولد من جديد من الماء والروح ,وبالتالى يتم لنا خلق جديد في المسيح ,والانسان الجديد المولود من الماء والروح ,هو نفسه الانسان الذي ظهر فيه المسيح بالتجسد ,فالمسيح ظهر في صورة الانسان كنموذج لكي نصير مثله ,.

لانكم لهذا دعيتم فان المسيح ايضا تألم لاجلنا تاركا لنا مثالا لكي تتبعوا خطواته 1بط 2 : 21

ربي يسوع المسيح الحلو كشفت لي أن أعظم قيمة في خلقتي هي الارادة الحرة ,وأنك صنعت الخلاص ,عندما جاءت الى الارض في صورة أنسان جديد حر قوي ,لايمكن أن تتسلط عليه خطية أو اى شر.

انسان يدوس الشيطان ويقهره ويطرده اينما وجده ,ليس للموت او المرض أى سلطان عليه ,ولا حتى الطبيعة وقوى الطبيعة ,تستطيع أن تتسلط عليه بل هو الذى يتسلط عليها وتخضع له .

وهكذا تجلت الارادة الحرة بكامل طاقتها في طبيعتي التى فيك ,وأنت يارب لم تصنع هذا من أجل نفسك بل لكي تُعطيني هذا الانسان بعينه ,وأتحول الى نفس هذا الشكل وهذه الحياة.

ربي يسوع أنا لا اري في نفسي هذه القوة من حرية الارادة الموهوبة لي فيك , فلهذا أحزن ولكن أنا أثق تماما أن كلامك حق , وكل ما صنعته حق ,

الواقع أن اشعر بقيد وضعف في حرية الارادة التى في نفسي مع العلم أنك أعطيتني طبيعة جديدة مولوده منك في المعمودية . والنموذج العملي لها ما ظهر فيك أنت 

أقارن نفسى يارب بما ظهر منك وما كنت عليه فأشعر بالخزي والعار ,فحتى الان يميل قلبي الى الشر وأجد أمور كثيرة يارب تتحدى ارادتى ,ولا تستطيع ارادتى الحرة على التغلب على شهوات العالم .

مع العلم أنك يارب حاضر ومستعد أن تُخلصني وتُظهر في الانسان الجديد بكامل صورته المخلوقة حسبك في البر وقداسة الحق .فأنت تُعطي للانسان حرية من أى قوة وضعف حرية حقيقية :

فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا. يو 8 : 36

نعم يارب أنت يسوع الحلو المخلص جاءت لتعطينا حرية حقيقية ,لانك تعرف أن تاج الانسان الجديد هي حرية الارارة .فلهذا صار مفتاح الحرية هي عندك أنت أيها الابن ,.

ولهذا أنسكب أمامك يارب وكل قلبي يتضرع لك , ونفسي تئن يارب لاني اشعر بأن حريتي مازالت مقيدة ,وهناك امور كثيرة تُقيد حريتى ولهذا أرجوك ,أن تفتح أمامي باب الحرية والتمتع بالحرية الحقيقية يارب.

ليس أحد في الوجود كله يستطيع أن يُعطيني الحرية خلافك ,انت الوحيد الذي يحرر من كل شيئ , مرة جدآ يارب العبودية ,عبودية الخطية وعبودية الشهوات ,تقسم قلبي وتحرمني من السعادة الحقيقية .

ولهذا أرجوك حررني يارب بقوتك الشخصية ,حررنى من الخضوع لمشورة الجسد او شهواته بل أعطني القوة من حضورك في قلبي لكي ارتفع فوق سلطان الجسد وشهواته واتحرر بحرية الابن .

حررني من الخضوع لسلطان المادة والطبيعة والخوف لانك انت صرت في داخلي وانت الحياة الحقيقية التى لا يقوي عليها شيئ او اى قوة او الموت ,واتحادي بك حق وليس كذب ووجودك في داخلي حق واشعر به ,فثبت قلبي في حضورك .وانشر سلامك في كل ربوع قلبي ,فلا يستطيع الخوف ان يدخل الى قلبي.

حررني من فكر العالم وقوانينه المزيفة لكي لا احيا بفكر العالم بل أحيا بفكرك انت ,حبيبيى يسوع قضية حريتى هي قضيتك انت ,وانت جاءت لتحررنى .

فأترك لك نفسي الضعيفة ,لكي تحررها ,اتمني يارب انا افتخر بحريتى بين الطبيعة , وأمارس حريتي كما قصدت أنت منذ بدء خلقتى فى أن أتسلط على البحار والانهار وكل قوى الطبيعة لكي أكون صورة حقيقية لك ومثال يُعبر عن كمال حريتك وقوة يارب لك المجد امين.
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو ؛صخرتي ؛
________________________

حيّ هو الرب ومبارك( المسيح الحلو ) صخرتي ومرتفع اله صخرة خلاصي 2صم 22 : 47

انما هو( المسيح الحلو ) صخرتي وخلاصي ملجإي.لا اتزعزع كثيرا مز 62 : 2


ومن هو صخرة غير إلهنا (2صم 22 : 32)
_________________________________

الانسان مولود المرأة قليل الايام وشبعان تعبا. أي 14 : 1 لانه لايستطيع أن يحيا بذاته ,بل يكون دائماُ مهدد من جميع الظروف المحيطة به ,فلهذا أرد الله أن يصنع له مستقبل مضمون.

وعندما كان الموت في طريق الانسان وقد سقط في الموت وصار الموت هو أعظم عدو للانسان جعله لايستطيع أن يعيش فى سلام بل دخل الخوف في قلبه بسبب الخوف المستمر من الموت.

ولان الله يحب الانسان بشدة ودائماُ يرتب له مستقبل كله فرح وسلام كان لابد أن يُؤمن مستقبل الانسان ضد الموت والفساد ,ولهذا يسوع الحلو قرر أن يكون هو ضامن مستقبل الانسان بذاته .

ولهذا تجسد واتحد بطبيعة الانسان وصارت الطبيعة البشرية متحده بالله اتحادا حقيقياُ لا أنفصال فيه .

وهكذا ثبت الله الانسان على الصخرة التى هي طبيعته ,هذا هو مستقبل البشرية المضمون ,ثباتهم على الصخرة والصخرة هي المسيح الحلو .

وقد شعر داود النبي بروح النبوة هذه الحقيقة والتهب قلبه ونادي على يسوع الحلو قائلاُ :
لان صخرتي ومعقلي انت.من اجل اسمك تهديني وتقودني. مز 31 : 3

وموسي النبي أيضا شعر بروح النبوة واستشعر مجيئ يسوع الحلو في الجسد فطلب من الرب أن يري وجهه ,ولكن زمن التجسد لم يكن قد حان فسمع رد الرب عليه :

لا تقدر ان ترى وجهي.لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش.خر 33 : 20
قلب ابونا موسي النبي يشعر بالروح بالتجسد ومجيئ الرب في الجسد ولهذا طلب رؤية وجه الله ,ولكن لان يسوع الحلو الذي هو رباط الصلة بين الله والبشر لم يتجسد بعد لهذا كان رد الله على موسي بأنه مستحيل أن يرى الانسان الله ويعيش بدون يسوع الحلو.

ولكن صنع الرب مع موسي عمل عجيب يكشف عن مجيئ يسوع صخر الدهور ,ويكشف بالنبوة كيف أن يسوع الحلو هو الصخرة التى سوف توضع فيه البشرية ,وعن طريقة يمكن أن تري الله !

ولهذا قال له الله :

هوذا عندي مكان.فتقف على الصخرة., ويكون متى اجتاز مجدي اني اضعك في نقرة من الصخرة واسترك بيدي حتى اجتاز. , ثم ارفع يدي فتنظر ورائي.واما وجهي فلا يرى خر 33 : 21 _ 23

وياللعجب الرب يضع اشارة سرية عجيبة للطريقة التى بها يري الانسان الله ويعيش ,فالرب بيده هو الذي وضع موسي على الصخرة ( والصخرة هي المسيح الحلو ) 
وبالتحديد وضعه في نقره من الصخرة ثم ستره بيده حتى لايحترق بنار لاهوت الصخرة ,وبيده ايضاُ جعله يرى الله من خلفه وهو يجتاز 

كل هذا صنعه الله اشارة لمجيئ الصخرة الحقيقية يسوع الحلو ,والبشرية قد وضعت فيه بسر الاتحاد الاقنومي بين الطبيعة البشرية والالهية في المسيح .

وبهذا الاتحاد أمكن لكل أنسان أن يري الله ويسمعه وويلمسه ويعيش به الى الابد :
الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته ايدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة.1يو 1 _ 1

ليس كما رأي موسي الله من الخلف ولم يستطيع تفسير هذه الرؤية ويتمتع بها ,لكن رؤية حقيقة بالعين وليست رؤية وقتيه وتنتهي بمجرد عبور الله كما كان مع موسي !

ولكن بوجودنا في الصخرة يسوع الحلو وأتحادنا به صارت لنا رؤية دائمة لله لا تنتهي ولا تتوقف ولا يمكن ان يفصلنا عنها أى شيئ.

وباتحادنا بالصخرة يسوع المسيح انقذنا من الموت والفساد فهو منقذ حياتنا من الفساد ,لانه هو الحياة الحقيقية وقد اتحدنا به الى الابد :

الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي 2صم 22 : 3

والصخرة التى صرنا فيها يسوع الحلو نحن فى سلام وأطمئنان ,فهو الذي يرشدنا الى سبل الحياة وينطق فينا دائما بسلام وتعزية فى جميع ظروف الحياة ,ففى المواقف التى يعجز فيها الكلام عن التعزية ينطق روح الله فينا بتعزية وسلام تفوق الكلام ,ولهذا هو صخرتنا التى يهدينا ويرشدنا :

لان صخرتي ومعقلي انت.من اجل اسمك تهديني وتقودني. مز 31 : 3

فعندما تقف جميع الظروف عقبة في طريق الانسان ,يرفع قلبه فيجد يسوع صخرة حياته ,وفيجده ملجاء قوي يكفي أن يجده الانسان فلا يتزعزع حتى مهما تعقدة الامور ولم يكن لها حل ,فيسوع الصخرة الحقيقية هو نهاية جميع الامور فمتى انتهت كل الاشياء يكفي حضور يسوع الشخصي في القلب فلا يتزعزع الانسان :

انما هو( المسيح الحلو ) صخرتي وخلاصي ملجإي.لا اتزعزع كثيرا مز 62 : 2

كم هي محبة الله العجيبة التى سمعت صراخ الانسان على مر العصور الماضية قائلة :
كن لي صخرة ملجأ ادخله دائما.امرت بخلاصي لانك صخرتي وحصني مز 71 : 3

وبالفعل سمع الله للانسان وأرسل ابنه الوحيد وأتحد بالانسان وصار هو صخرة حقيقة للانسان ,وملجأ وصار هذا الاتحاد دائم فصار يسوع الحلو صخرة خلاص ابدي ,ينظر اليه الانسان في كل وقت فترتاح نفسه وتطمئن .

صار يسوع هو الحصن الحقيقي لكل مضطرب او خائف او حزين يلجأ اليه في أى وضع فيجد فيه خلاصا وسلاماُ.

ومتى أشتدت حروب العدو ولم يستطيع الانسان بضعفه أن يرد على شكاية وتعيرات العدو ,يلجأ الى صخرته يسوع الحلو ,فيجده يعلمه كيف يرد على المشتكي ويخرس لسانه ,بل ويُقاوم العدو بقوة الصخرة التى قد ثبت فيها ,فالمسيح الحلو يُدرب النفس على القتال والانتصار على جميع مكايد العدو :

مبارك الرب صخرتي الذي يعلم يدي القتال واصابعي الحرب. مز 144 : 1

فالمسيح الحلو هو شبع النفوس الحقيقي ,فأي عطش تمر به النفس لايمكن أن يرويه غير يسوع الحلو الصخرة 

فهو ماء الحياة الذى تشرب منه النفس فتعرف الارتواء الحقيقي وليس المزيف ,تشرب فتستطعم طعم الحياة الحقيقية وكلما شربت منه ,أطمئنت النفس لمستقبلها الاتي ,وسعت للشرب منه أكثر وأكثر :

وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا.لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح. 1كو 10 : 4

الحقيقة أن الكنيسة قد بنيت بيد الله الاب علي الصخرة الحقيقية يسوع المسيح الحلو :

وانا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة( يسوع المسيح) ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها مت 16 : 18

فالله وهو الحكمة الحقيقية عندما اراد ان يبني كنيستة ,بناها على الصخرة وهو يسوع المسيح ,ولهذا متي جاء السيل عليها لايمكن أن يؤثر فيها ,لان الصخرة التى أختارها الله أعظم من كل سيل او أي قوة في الوجود:

فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ويعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر. , فنزل المطر وجاءت الانهار وهبت الرياح ووقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط.لانه كان مؤسسا على الصخرمت 7 : 24 _ 25

وهكذا نحن لا ننظر الى ضعفنا فيما بعد مهما كان ضعفنا عظيم ,بل بالحري ننظر الى الصخرة التى نحن قد اتحدنا بها ,وكم هي صخرة قوية جدا وعظيمة ,فالعاقل الذى لايلتفت كثيرا الى ضعفاته ويرتبك بها بل ينظر دائما الى الصخرة التى قُطع منها ويقوم فيها ,يلتمس قوتها ويستند على صلابتها .

اسمعوا لي ايها التابعون البر الطالبون الرب.انظروا الى الصخر الذي منه قطعتم والى نقرة الجب التي منها حفرتم.اشع 51 : 1

هذا هو صوت الله لنا في هذه الايام الرديئة التى كثر جدا النظر فيها الى أمور ميته ومُزيفة ,ترك فيها الانسان النظر الى يسوع الحلو والتفت فيها الكثيرين الى المخلوقات .

علماُ بأن جميع المخلوقات لابد أن تنتهي الى العدم ,بل الذي يبقي الى الابد هو شخص يسوع الحلو فقط .

فصوت الله لنا أن نلتفت الى الصخر يسوع الحلو الذي منه قطعتم ننظر اليه هو فقط ولا نلتفت الى أى آخر,هو الحياة هو العزاء هو الشبع الحقيقي لجميع النفوس.

كل من ينظر اليه ويُثبت نظره عليه وحده بصدق يربح الحياة الابدية ولا يستطيع الموت أن يقترب منه .

كل من جعل يسوع هو الملجأ الحقيقي له ولم ينتظر المعونة من آخر مهما طال الوقت ربح يسوع الذي لايغلبه الموت بل هو الذي قهر الموت وأذله بالحقيقة,يسوع هو صخر الدهور من يثبت فيه لايتزعزع الى الابد.

يا صخر الدهور يسوع الحلو عيوننا نحوك قلوبنا تتبعك ,نفوسنا متعطشه لك ,كل يوم بل كل ساعة وكل وقت نبحث عنك يا يسوع

انت الرجاء الحقيقي الذي صار في قلوبنا اليوم انت الصخرة والملجأ ,حررنا يارب من كل ضعف خاص بطبيعتنا ,أجعلنا لا ننظر ابدا الى ضعفنا الشديد ,بل الى قوتك الدهرية ,

انت صخرة قوية منذ الازل ولكن عندما أكتمل الزمان صرت أنت الصخرة الازليه صخرتنا التى وُجدنا فيها وأحتمينا فيها .

قُطعنا منها وانت اليوم تُطالبنا بقوة أن ننظر اليها هذه الصخرة القوية ونثبت عيوننا ونظرنا فيها وحدها ,لانها صخرة خلاصنا من جميع اوجاعنا ومن جميع ضعفاتنا.

فأرجوك أن تعين ضعفنا وتفتح عيوننا لكي نرك صخرة خلاصنا ونرتاح فيك ونثبت فيك وأي تعب أو أي الم أو أي مشاكل من مشاكل هذا العالم ينكسر بقوة على صخرة أيماننا يسوع الحلو لك المجد الى الابد أمين
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛ البار ؛
______________________


يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا.وان اخطأ احد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار 1يو 2 : 1

يسوع المسيح الحلو هو البار وكان منذ البدء في الأب ,والأب فيه هذا كان منذ البدء ,فيه كانت الحياة .والحياة منه خرجت ,به كان كل شيء وبدونه لم يكن هناك شيء.

البشرية خُلقت لتعبر عنه وليظهر فيها بره ,ولكن بصورة فائقة حية ,ليس بطبع بره فى الطبيعة البشرية بشكل جامد بل بصورة عالية وفائقة ,وعن طريق أرادة الإنسان الحرة وبقبول كامل منه .بتهليل وشوق ,وبطلب من إرادة الإنسان .

طلب الاحتياج الشديد ,احتياج الحياة والوجود من قلب متعطش إلى البر والحياة , وهذه المعضلة الكبرى فى حياة الإنسان ., ومن أجل ذلك كان التدبير في خلقة الإنسان .

(( هذه الكلمات التى يقول فيها الرب "كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك ,كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا"(لو 13:34)

تبين بوضوح القانون القديم الخاص بحرية الإنسان ,لان الله صنع الإنسان حراً منذ البداية ,حتى أنه يمتلك قدرته الخاصة تماماً كما يمتلك نفسه الخاصة ,لإتباع إرادة الله بحريته ,وبدون أي إرغام من الله .

لانه مع الله لايوجد قسر , بل الكائن معه كل حين هو ارادة جيدة , لذلك فأنه يعطي مشورة صالحة لكل واحد ,وقد وضع فى الانسان كما فى الملائكة القدرة على الاختيار _لان الملائكة أيضاً خلائق عاقلة _حتى أن الذين يطعونه يمتلكون بعدل تلك الاشياء الصالحة التى يهبها لهم الله بكل تأكيد , الا من الواجب عليهم أن يحافظوا عليها.

أما الذين لا يطيعون فإنهم لا يوجدون أهلاً لإقنتاء الصالحات بلطفه ,وسوف يأخذون العقوبة التى يستحقونها ,لان الله قد أنعم عليهم الصالحات بلطفه ,ولكنهم لم يحفظوها باعتناء ,ولا حسبوها شيئاً ثميناً ,بل ازدروا بصلاحه الفائق .....فالله إذن قد أعطي الصلاح ....,والذين يستخدمونه سوف ينالون المجد والكرامة ,لانهم عملوا الصلاح بينما كان فى استطاعتهم أن يعملوا ما هو بخلاف ذلك ,اما أولئك الذين لايعملون الصلاح فسوف ينالون حكم الله العادل لانهم لم يعملوا الصلاح بينما كان فى استطاعتهم فعله .))

القديس أيرينيؤس 
(ضد الهرطقة 1: 37 : 4) 

فخلق الله الإنسان في بداية التدبير من التراب ووضعه فى الجنة وجعل فيه إرادة حرة ,ولإظهار حرية الإرادة والتأكيد عليها ,وضع له وصية :

واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا. واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت تك 2: 16_ 17

اراد الله أن يحيا آدم له بإرادته وليس قسرآ ولهذا وضع الوصية ,وكشف أيضا لآدم أنه فى مخالفة الوصية يعنى أنه يختار بأرادته الموت ,
أشهد عليكم اليوم السماء والارض.قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت.البركة واللعنة.فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا انت ونسلك. تث 30 : 19

وكان البر كل البر الذي يعيش فيه أدم في طاعة الله وليس بعمل أعمال معينة تُظهر البر ,لأنه لم يكن يعرف بعد الشر ولم يكن في فمه غش !!

فكان البر الذي يعيش فيه الإنسان الأول في طاعة الله والإيمان بما أعطاه من وصية ,لم يكن يعرف الموت ولا الشر او الخطية ,ولكن بالإيمان كان مفروض يحيا , ويُصدق قول الله لان قول الله حق مطلق,فالله كشف له أن الموت والشر يكمن فى المخالفة والأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر.

وظل آدم بعيد عن الشر والموت طالما هو مؤمن بكلمة الله ومُصدق قول الله وحافظ عهده فى عدم الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر,لم يكن في احتياج أبدآ للآكل منها لأنها لا تُضيف له شيء!! ,فهي شجرة عادية جدآ لا تختلف أبداً عن جميع شجر الجنة.

وأذا لم يُفكر آدم فى هذه الشجرة أو لم يسمح للشيطان أن يتحاور معه فى هذه القضية كان من الممكن يحيا فى سعادة وفرح ولا يشعر أبداً بأي احتياج للآكل من هذه الشجرة .

ولكن واضح أن أدم كان دائماُ يحوم حول شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ,كان يتأملها من بعيد ,ربما كان يجلس بجوارها ساعات طويلة ويفكر فيها ,وبهذا أعطي للشيطان الفرصة لكى يدخل اليه .!

ولكن ترك آدم نفسه وكيانه ليتحاور مع حواء وترك كل منهم فكره ليدخل منه الشيطان ويخدعهم ويُصور لهم أنه ضروري أن يأكلا من الشجرة ,وأنهم في احتياج لذلك وإنهم بأكلهم من الشجرة سوف يكونا مثل الله بذاتهم ويعرفون الخير والشر :

. فقالت الحيّة للمرأة لن تموتا., بل الله عالم انه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر تك 3 : 5

صدق كل من آدم وحواء كلام الكذب والخداع الصادر عن الشيطان ,وهكذا أختار آدم الموت بنفسه وترك الحياة ! اندفع مغلوبآ من ذاته فى معرفة الخير والشر بذاته وليس عن طريق الله ,فسقط فى المعرفة المزيفة وفقد البر الذى كان متمتع به بسبب طاعتة وانتسابه لله ,فعلى الفور شعر بالحزى وأنه عريان من البر , وبعد أن كان صوت الله بالنسبة له صوت فرح وتهليل ,ينتظره فى كل وقت ويتمنى سماعه على الدوام ,صار صوت الله بالنسبة له مخيف بل يحاول ان يهرب منه ويختبأ منه :

فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبأت. تك 3 : 10

كارثة حقيقية هي التى حدثت لآدم وتحول غريب فى طبيعته ,فأصبح يهرب من صوت الله وكلامه ,اصبح كلام الله ثقيل على قلبه ,هذه من أهم علامات الفساد التى ظهرت فوراُ فى آدم.

ومنذ هذه اللحظة وابتعد آدم ومن بعده البشرية عن البر الحقيقي ,وأصبح من الصعب جداً على الإنسان أن يعرف البر , وحتى بعد أن فقدت البشرية صلاتها بالله ,وحاول البعض ان يصنع البر بذاته وبعيد عن الله فلم يتمكنوا من صنع البر الحقيقي الذى يُعبر عن الله :

كما هو مكتوب انه ليس بار ولا واحد رو 3 : 10

وجاء الناموس واجتهدت البشرية لكى تصنع البر بالناموس , ولكن : باعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر امامه.لان بالناموس معرفة الخطية رو 3 : 20

نعم معرفة الخطية التى صارت تسكن الانسان وتملك على كيانه وتُحركه بقوة نحو الفساد والموت .فكل حروف الناموس ضد الخطية ولكن الخطية قابعة داخل الانسان فصار الناموس الذى يدُين الخطية هو الذى يدين الانسان ويحكم عليه بالموت.

ولان الانسان العتيق المشكلة كامنة فى داخله ,حيث تسكن الخطية فى جسده .فأذا حاول أن يتظاهر بالبر من الخارج ,يكون الداخل كله ظلام ,فمن الممكن أن يجتهد فى الكف عن فعل الخطية بالجهد والعرق ,ولكن فقط بالكاد يستطيع أن يمنع أعضائه الحسية عن الكف عن الخطية ,بينما نفسه ,تكون غرقانة فى الخطية والاثم .

يستطيع أن يغلق عينه عن النظر للشر بالقصر ولكن مخيلته تخونه وتسبح فى الشر ورغماً منه ! وأذا اجتهدا أن يمنع نفسه عن السير فى طريق الشر ,ولكن قلبه وتصورات قلبه تسبقه الى الشر والاثم .

فالطبيعة فاسدة بعد أن انفصلت عن البار الوحيد وهو الله القدوس مصدر القداسة ,فالانفصال عن الله جعل الخطية تسكن كيان الانسان ,ولا تستطيع أبداُ إرادته أن تمنع الخطية من الانتشار فى الإنسان ولا تستطيع أن تمنع انزلاق الإنسان نحو الخطية والانغماس فيها والى أعماق لا تنتهي.

فالخطية قد سكنت كيان الإنسان ,وأصبحت تأمر شهوات الجسد لتعمل وتًلهب شهواته فى كل حين وتدفعه بقوة نحو الموت ,ولم يكن هذا الفساد الا بسبب فقد الإنسان الأول لنعمة الله التى كانت تسكن داخله !!

ولهذا كان الانسان عبداً للخطية هى التى تأمره ومن داخله ليصنع كل ما لايليق ,وبالتالى صار الانسان حراُ ولكن من البر فى ذلك الزمان العتيق:

لانكم لما كنتم عبيد الخطية كنتم احرارا من البر. رو 6 : 20


فلقد كانت الخطية مختفية فيه ولا يستطيع ان يُقاومها حتى لو اراد ان يفعل البر فلا يستطيع :

فان كنت ما لست اريده اياه افعل فلست بعد افعله انا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ رو 7 : 20

وكل هذه الأمور هى نتيجة طبيعية بسب انفصال البشرية بإرادتها عن البار القدوس الذى كان يحفظ البشرية من الفساد والعدم , فبقدر ابتعاد البشرية عن الله بقدر تملك الخطية فى الجنس البشرى وانتشارها ., 

هذه هى قضية القضايا كلها الا وهي أنفصال البشرية عن البر ,عن القداسة وهكذا فسدت الطبيعة وكانت علامة الفساد ان الخطية سكنت فى الطبيعة البشرية ,بدل من النعمة التى كانت فيها .

وعلى هذا الاساس كانت جميع محاولات البشرية العتيقة فى السلوك بالبر , وجميع بطولات الاباء السابقين لكى يُحققوا بر بشرى يرضى الله ,مع الاسف محاولات ناقصة بكل المقايس ,وحتى مجيئ الناموس لم يغير من الحال ,ولا حتى انواع الذبائح الكثيرة قدمت شيئ جديد اكثر من انها أظهرت الخطية أكثر داخل الجنس البشرى :



وكل كاهن يقوم كل يوم يخدم ويقدّم مرارا كثيرة تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة ان تنزع الخطية. عب 10 : 11

عشرات الذبائح تُقدم وكل يوم ولكنها لم تستطيع البتة أن تنزع الخطية ,بل الحقيقة أظهرت جبروت الخطية وسيادتها على الإنسان ,الى درجة التحدي في الإطاحة بالإنسان تماماً :

اما انا فكنت بدون الناموس عائشا قبلا.ولكن لما جاءت الوصية عاشت الخطية فمتّ انا. رو 7 : 9

لان المشكلة الأساسية مرة أخرى فى انفصال البشرية عن البار القدوس ,وبالتالي حدث الفساد ونتيجة هذا سكنت الخطية الإنسان .وتغلغلت في أعماقه وانتشرت وتعاظمت فيه جداً .وعندما جاءت الوصية الصالحة بالناموس تدعوا الى البر , أخذتها الخطية فرصة على الإنسان لكى تًثير فيه شهواته وتأمر جسده التى قد تملكت عليه لكى يشتهى كل ما هو ضد الوصية ,وهكذا ظهرت الخطية الساكنة فى الانسان بسبب الفساد الذى تحول اليه ظهرت أنها حية وعائشة وبقوة :

ولكن الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية انشأت في كل شهوة.لان بدون الناموس الخطية ميتة. رو 7 : 8

وهكذا عجزت البشرية وفشلت تماماً فى أن يكون فيها بر حقيقي ثابت لا يتغير ! بل على العكس انتشرت الخطية وتعمقت جيل بعد جيل ,حتى جعلت الله يتدخل فى الحد من انتشار سرطان الخطية والإثم بطرق عديدة ومتنوعة فى القديم
فعندما رأى الرب ان شر الانسان قد كثر في الارض.وان كل تصور افكار قلبه انما هو شرير كل يوم تك 6 : 5

حينئذاً آت بطوفان الماء على الارض لاهلك كل جسد فيه روح حياة من تحت السماء.كل ما في الارض يموت تك 6 : 17

وهذا تدخل من الله لكى يحد من انتشار الخطية والشر داخل كيان الإنسان الفاسد ,وإعلان عن عدم قدرة هذا الإنسان الفاسد على مواصلة الحياة ,!

ولكن إرادة الله الصالحة كانت متمهلة على الزمان لكى يُعيد كل ما قد هلك من جديد ,ويُصلح الطبيعة البشرية ,ويجعلها من جديد مكان لُسكن البر , وكيان لإعلان بر الله الحقيقي ,فهو قد قرر منذ الأزل أن يجعل الانسان صورة حقيقية لبر الله .

قد تمم امراً عنده وقد حكم بالبر ,امراً مقضياً به من الله ,وما الزمان الضعيف الا لكى يكشف امر الله المقضى به :

لانه متمم امر وقاض بالبر.لان الرب يصنع امرا مقضيا به على الارض. رو 9 : 28

ولقد سبق الزمان أبينا العظيم ابو الإباء إبراهيم ,فقد تسرب في غفلة من الزمان وتذوق بطريقة ما بر الله المقضى به هذا ,وذلك عندما أمن بالله ووضع رجاء التبرير كله ليس على ذاته او عمله او تقواه الشخصية ,بل بالروح شعر بيسوع البار وتمسك ببر الله وليس بره فحُسب ايمان ابراهيم هذا براً من البر المقضي به من الله :

فماذا نقول ان ابانا ابراهيم قد وجد حسب الجسد ,لانه ان كان ابراهيم قد تبرر بالاعمال فله فخر.ولكن ليس لدى الله. لانه ماذا يقول الكتاب.فآمن ابراهيم بالله فحسب له برا رو 4 : 1 _ 3

لقد عاد إبراهيم الى إيمان أبينا آدم قبل السقوط اذ كان كل بره هو الله شخصيا وليس من ذاته . وهذه صورة عاشها أبينا إبراهيم ,فى غفلة عميقة من الزمان ! فكشف عن ما سوف يكون بعد الزمان ,وهذا هو أساس ظهور بر الله للإنسان فى عهد الحياة وبعد اكتمال الزمان .وأساسه, لا يعتمد على أعمال الإنسان فى ظهور البر ابداً ولكن على نعمة الله :

واما الذي لا يعمل ولكن يؤمن بالذي يبرر الفاجر فإيمانه يحسب له برا رو 4 : 5


وقد رأى أبينا أشعياء النبي بروح النبوة ظهور الله فى الجسد ,وكيف أنه صار هو بنفسه بر جميع نسل اسرائيل ولهذا تغني بهذا العمل الجبار قائلآ:

بالرب يتبرر ويفتخر كل نسل اسرائيل اشع 45: 25


: فَإِنَّ الرَّبَّ سَيَحْسِمُ الأَمْرَ وَيُنْجِزُ كَلِمَتَهُ سَرِيعاً عَلَى الأَرْضِ». رو-9-28

وبالفعل قد كان وجاء يسوع المسيح الحلو البار ,جاء من أجل الإنسان ,ومن دافع حبه الشديد للانسان ,وبرغبة جارفة من ذاته لتبرير الإنسان ليس على أساس مجموعة من الإعمال الصالحة ,يُساعد بها يسوع الانسان لكى يُتممها فيتبرر .!

ولكن على أساس مختلف تماما الاختلاف ,على أساس أن يتحد بالإنسان اتحاداً ابداُ ,ويصير هو بشخصه ساكن فى داخل الإنسان .وهكذا يشعر الإنسان بشخص يسوع الحلو ,شعور حقيقي وليس خيال أو بالتصور ,بل بالحضور الشخصي الحقيقي فى داخل كيان الإنسان .

عندما يفتح الإنسان عينه فى بداية كل صباح يجد يسوع الحلو بشخصه إمامه حاضر لاينام .يستند عليه وعلى شخصه فى بداية يومه ,ويتحرك وهو معه طول النهار فى عمله فى كل شيئ يتقابل معه الإنسان ,فالبر الذي من الإيمان البر الحقيقي الذى تذوقه أبينا إبراهيم ,هو بعينه الموهوب لنا اليوم !

هذا هو البر الذى يساوى يسوع المسيح ,هو فى الإيمان الكامل بحضور شخص يسوع الحلو البار ,حضوراً حقيقياُ فى الزمان فى اليوم وليس فى الدهر الاتي ,من يؤمن بحضور يسوع شخصيأ فى يومه ,ثم يسمح له أن يُمارس حضوره داخل الانسان على المستوى العملي الفعلي ,ويكون الانسان نفسه هو الشاهد الاول على هذا الحضور ,وهو المُعاين لعمل وحضور المسيح فيه خلال مواقف الحياة معاينة حقيقية نافية للجهالة ,من يعيش هذا الإيمان إيمان حضور المسيح شخصياً على المستوى العملي يكون قد بلغ البر ويُحسب له براً ,

اليوم نحن مدعوين من الله ,ان نقتنى بر المسيح فى هذا الزمان الحاضر ,والطريق لإظهار بر المسيح فى هذا الزمان الحاضر بسيط وسهل يحتاج أن نثق ونؤمن بيسوع الحاضر معنا فى كل مكان ,وانه حاضر بشخصه فعلآ ,واذا كان هو حاضر بشخصه ونحن متحدين به ,فلا نعتمد على اى بر اخر او قوة اخرى بل على بره هو شخصيأ ,وهذا هو طريق أظهار بر الله فى الزمان الحاضر ,

ان نتثبت ببره هو ولا ننكر اى استحقاق لينا ,ومهما كانت خطايانا نثق ونؤمن انه يستطيع أن يُبرر الفاجر وبصورة مستمرة وكل مرة يعود بها الفاجر ليسوع الحلو يستطيع أن يبُرره ويُطهره لان بره قريب جداُ منا ,وبهذا يُحسب بره لنا ويصير هو برنا الحقيقى :

لاظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون بارا ويبرر من هو من الايمان بيسوع. رو 3 : 25 _ 26

فكيف يتبرر الانسان عند الله وكيف يزكو مولود المرأة. أى 25 : 4

بالثقة فى يسوع الحلو الذى صار حاضراً بالفعل معنا وفينا على الدوام ,بإنكار اى استحقاق فينا ,وبعدم اعتبار الخطية أعظم من الله ,بل يسوع البار أعظم من كل خطية ,بالتمسك به وبشخصه وعدم التمسك باى شيء أخر خلافه مهما كان.

بعدم الاعتماد على بعض مظاهر العبادة او الاعتماد على بعض الممارسات كما كان فى العهد القديم ووضع الثقة فى ممارسات العبادة وليس فى حضور يسوع الشخصي خلف هذه الطقوس والممارسات .

فطقوس العبادة القديمة فى العهد القديم كانت تشفي فقط ضمير الانسان المعذب دائماً من ثقل الخطية المرة ,فليس من الجيد ابداُ أن أظل اجرى خلف الممارسات الدينية لكى أحصل على راحة الضمير .

ولكن اليوم الممارسات الدينية والطقوس والصلوات كلها جيدة جدآ ونافعة جداً ,ولكن من أجل أنها فقط تُساعد الإنسان على الإحساس بحضور يسوع الحلو حضوراُ شخصيأ .

من لا يشعر بحضور يسوع خلال طقوس الكنيسة ,يكون بدون أن يدرى يحيا طقوس عهد عتيق اكثر ما يصنع هو لراحة ضمير الانسان, ولكن جميع طقوس كنيستنا الجميلة بهدف واحد فقط أن تمهد للانسان وتُساعده على الاحساس بحضور يسوع الحلو ,والذى فى حضوره يأخذ الانسان كل شيئ منه هو شخصيا.

ويسوع البار لم يفتح طريق البر لنا بسهولة ولكن هذا كلفه تعب ومشقة لايمكن ان تُحتمل الا من قلب يحب بصورة الهية , فهو قد تألما ووضع نفسه مكان الخطاة وصار معلق على الصليب ليكون مكان ذبيحة الخطية ,ولكنه هو البار القدوس الذى لا يعرف الخطية ,وبهذا فتح لكل خطاة الأرض طريق البر ,لمن يؤمن به وبصليبه المحي ,ولكل من يتمسك بشخصه الالهي :


فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح 1بط 3 :18

صنع هذا يسوع البار وجعل شخصه الالهي هو الحياة الابدية لكل من يُريد ان يعرفه معرفة الحضور الحقيقى الشخصي وهذا لكي :

من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع.وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها أشع 53 : 11

لقد صارت معرفة شخص يسوع البار هى السبيل لتبرير الكثيرين ,ليس هناك تبرير خارج معرفة شخص يسوع الحلو .معرفة حقيقية على اساس حب متبادل واقعي حي ملموس ومحسوس .

يا كل التعابة من الاثم والخطية ,ايها المتألمين تحت ثقل ضمير الخطية تعالوا ليسوع الحلو ,هو الوحيد الذى يبرر الفاجر هو الوحيد الذى يرفع الانسان الساقط تحت نير وعبودية الخطية ,معرفته هى التبرير الحقيقي .

يسوع البار ابن الاب البار الوحيد نفسى قد شبعت من مر وثقل الخطية ,الخطية جرحت نفسى جُرح غائر جدآ ,وهى السيف الذى قبض عليه الشيطان واستطاع ان يغرسه فى عمق قلبى ,فأحدث جُرج غائر عديم الشفاء .

ليس هذا فقط بل جلس متمتع بالضغط عليه كل وقت وكل حين لكي يسبب لى الم مريع لا يهدءا أو ينقطع ,استخدم الشيطان ثقل ضميري من الخطايا والانحرافات لكى يعيرني بها ,ويسبيني الى السقوط وعدم محاولة القيام من جديد .بل دائماً يكسر العزيمة والهمة الروحية فى قلبي بمعايرته لى اليوم كله .

اليوم كله عيّرني اعدائي.الحنقون عليّ حلفوا عليّ. مز 102 : 8
من العلاء ارسل نارا الى عظامي فسرت فيها.بسط شبكة لرجليّ.ردني الى الوراء.جعلني خربة اليوم كله مغمومة.مرا 1 : 13

نعم يارب مغموم من ضعفي مغموم من تعيرات العدو الشرير الذى يعيرني بأنني لست اتبعك بل انحرف نحو الشر يلومني لاننى انجذب نحو الشر وهو الذي يُشجعني على الشر ,ولكنه يلومني لكى يملئ قلبي بالياس ويدفعني لكى انجرف فى الشر .

كلام مقاوميّ ومؤامرتهم عليّ اليوم كله. مرا 3 : 62

لويت انحنيت الى الغاية اليوم كله ذهبت حزينا. مز 38 : 6

لان قلبي يميل الى الشر أنجذب من محبة العالم ,قوة محبة العالم وهمومه تطرحنى الى أسفل ,يُشاغلنى الشرير من جديد يارب بشجرة معرفة الخير والشر مرة أخري ,يُريد أن يخدعنى كما خدع حواء فى القديم ,يحاول ان يفسد ذهني البسيط بمكره وغشه:

ولكنني اخاف انه كما خدعت الحية حواء بمكرها هكذا تفسد اذهانكم عن البساطة التي في المسيح. 2كو 11 : 3
هذا هو حالى يا أبن الله يسوع البار اليوم كله خجلي امامي وخزي وجهي قد غطاني مز 44 : 15

لاننى ضعيف واشعر بجذب من العالم لنفسي ولكن أنت اليوم فتحت أمامي طريق البر على مصراعيه ,كنت أعتقد يارب بأنه مطلوب منى جهد عظيم وتعب وأعمال بطولية فى البر لكى أكون بار .

ولكن ليس بأى عمل بشرى مهما تعاظم جداُ يستطيع أن يتبرر الانسان أمامك .فأن أتي اليك مغلوب مُحتقر بسبب ضعفي فهل أستطيع أن أكون بار بذاتى وبأعمالي كيف؟!1
ولكن انت اليوم حاضر فى عمق الزمان قريب جداُ منى أن الساقط المتألم والساقط تحت نير ضمير الخطية ,فى عذاب مستمر من ضميرى لانى غير قادر على الحياة بالبر , 
فأجدك اليوم انت بشخصك حاضر وفيك البر كله البر الحقيقي وليس برك هو لي فقط أتمتع به وأحيا به بل شخصك كله هو لي لاحيا به واتمتع به اليوم كله.

ربي يسوع قوينى بنعمتك التى صارت في داخلي على أن اجدك بشخصك البار القدوس حاضر فى داخلي وحولي وتملئ الوجود كله .

أعطني يارب بصيرة روحية ارى بها برك الشخصي أمام عينى وأحيا به لانه قد وهبا لنا أن نتتطهر بطهر ابنك الوحيد يارب ,لانه ليس أحد فى مقدرته أن يُطهر غيرك ,

الناموس والذبائح وكل طقوس العهد القديم فشلت تماماُ في نزع الخطية من كيان الانسان ,وبالتالي لم تستطيع أن تُطهر الى أقصي من طهارة الجسد فقط.!


ولكن أنت يارب نزعت الخطية من الطبيعة البشرية عندما أتحدت بها فنار قداستك قضي على الخطية وجسد الخطية ,ولان أتحادك بنا أبدي لا ينتهي فعوض الخطية التى كانت ساكنة فينا صرت أنت بقداستك وبرك ساكن فينا ,ففأصبحت أنت برنا ,وياللعجب وانا لا أدري يارب وأضيع على نفسى هذه العطية العظيمة .

فلقد صنعت الخلاص وجعلت الاسم الذي نُنادي به فيما بعد هو الرب برنا :

في تلك الايام يخلص يهوذا وتسكن اورشليم آمنة وهذا ما تتسمى به الرب برنا ار 33 : 16

فأن كان أسمك أنت يارب هو عمونوئيل أى الله معنا وفينا ,فأسمي أنا هو الرب برنا حسب النبؤة والتى تحققت بالفعل ,فماذا أنتظر بعد ؟!

هل أعود وأصنع أعمال وطقوس تشبه العهد القديم لكى أحصل على بر مزيف يسبب راحة للضمير فقط ولكن لا ينزع الخطية ,اليوم برك هو لي يارب وبه اتبرر ,فقط مطلوب مني كما صنع ابو الاباء ابراهيم , أن أؤمن بك ايها الرب الحاضر بشخصه فعلآ معي .

أؤمن بحضورك الفعلي والشخصي والتصق بك وبالتالي ببرك انت لا ترتاح الا أن أصير هيكل يظهر فيه برك انت شخصياُ.

لقد اتيت من أجل هذا لكي تطبع برك فى داخلي وأعيش به على المستوى العملي ,اأرفض نجاسات العالم وأتمسك ببرك فقط ,ارفض ما يعرضه الشيطان على نفسي وأقترحاته وأتمسك بفكرك وحضورك انت.

الايمان ليس نظري فتفعيل الايمان هو بالثق بحضورك الحقيقي فى اليوم كله ,فمتى شعرت بحضورك الحقيقى والشخصي معي اليوم كله ,ووثقت به وبالتالي أتمسك بك وببرك وارفض كل ما هو ليس منك أكون أحيا الايمان العملي بك.

على قدر رفضي كل ما هو ضدك على قد ما يكشف عن مقدار ثقتى بك وبحضورك الشخصي ,فأعني يارب لكي أشعر بحضورك فعلآ وأُعطي حضورك كل الاهتمام .

كثيراُ جداُ يارب ما أسرح طول اليوم بعيد عن حضورك وربما بجهل أنسي أنك هنا وتُراقب حبى لك وتنتظره ,كثيراُ جداُ ما أنسي أنك تشخص فى وجهي وتُحاول أن تجعل عيني السابحة فى الفراغ والعدم أن تأتي فى عينك المتلهفة بالحب على نفسي.

أه يارب أه على جهلي وعدم معرفتى وتقديرى أنت شغوف بحبي وأنا شغوف بتافهات العالم وبريق أمور العالم الزائلة ,ارجوك أصبر على نفسي التى أنت تُحبها هذا الحب العظيم حتى تُخلصها.

عندما تسرح نفسي بعيداُ عنك نبهني يارب .شجعني بحبك وحلاوة شخصك الالهي فى أن أثبت فيك وفى حضورك اليوم كله ,ارجوك ابعد أنت بقوتك عن نفسي كل ما يشغل نفسي عنك .

أعطني يارب أن أتمسك بالاسم الجديد الذى كان لي وبدون أن ادري الرب برنا ,نعم أعطنى أن أتمسك به وأرفض اسمي الذى أعطاه لي العالم 

من اليوم سوف ارفض اسمي الذي فى العالم وافرح وأتلذذ بالاسم الجديد العجيب الرب برنا ,ارجوك أكشف عن عيني حقيقة هذا الاسم الذى تعين لنا بالنبؤة ,والذى كان فى قلب الاب منذ الازل ,ولكنه صار فى الواقع اليوم.

الى هذا الحد هو محبتك لنا أن تُعطينا اسم هو برك أنت يارب ,وليس لمجرد الاسم بل لتذوق هذا البر على المستوى العملي :

دربني في حقك وعلمني.لانك انت اله خلاصي.اياك انتظرت اليوم كله مز 25 : 5

لم أعد التفت الى معايرة العدو لي لان اسم هو الرب برنا ,لم أعد أندم على اى خسارة أو اى فقد حتى لو روحي لان برك هو لي هو الصلاح الحقيقي الذى وهبته لنا لكى يكون لنا ونحيا به ,ومتى عشته ومن الممكن أن أعيش بخلافه ,ولكنى اشتهي وأفرح وأعيش به حينئذاُ ,أكون قد قبلت الحياة الابدية بأرادتى وهذه هو قصد تدبيرك فى خلقتى.


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛ البار ؛
______________________


يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا.وان اخطأ احد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار 1يو 2 : 1

يسوع المسيح الحلو هو البار وكان منذ البدء في الأب ,والأب فيه هذا كان منذ البدء ,فيه كانت الحياة .والحياة منه خرجت ,به كان كل شيء وبدونه لم يكن هناك شيء.

البشرية خُلقت لتعبر عنه وليظهر فيها بره ,ولكن بصورة فائقة حية ,ليس بطبع بره فى الطبيعة البشرية بشكل جامد بل بصورة عالية وفائقة ,وعن طريق أرادة الإنسان الحرة وبقبول كامل منه .بتهليل وشوق ,وبطلب من إرادة الإنسان .

طلب الاحتياج الشديد ,احتياج الحياة والوجود من قلب متعطش إلى البر والحياة , وهذه المعضلة الكبرى فى حياة الإنسان ., ومن أجل ذلك كان التدبير في خلقة الإنسان .

(( هذه الكلمات التى يقول فيها الرب "كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك ,كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا"(لو 13:34)

تبين بوضوح القانون القديم الخاص بحرية الإنسان ,لان الله صنع الإنسان حراً منذ البداية ,حتى أنه يمتلك قدرته الخاصة تماماً كما يمتلك نفسه الخاصة ,لإتباع إرادة الله بحريته ,وبدون أي إرغام من الله .

لانه مع الله لايوجد قسر , بل الكائن معه كل حين هو ارادة جيدة , لذلك فأنه يعطي مشورة صالحة لكل واحد ,وقد وضع فى الانسان كما فى الملائكة القدرة على الاختيار _لان الملائكة أيضاً خلائق عاقلة _حتى أن الذين يطعونه يمتلكون بعدل تلك الاشياء الصالحة التى يهبها لهم الله بكل تأكيد , الا من الواجب عليهم أن يحافظوا عليها.

أما الذين لا يطيعون فإنهم لا يوجدون أهلاً لإقنتاء الصالحات بلطفه ,وسوف يأخذون العقوبة التى يستحقونها ,لان الله قد أنعم عليهم الصالحات بلطفه ,ولكنهم لم يحفظوها باعتناء ,ولا حسبوها شيئاً ثميناً ,بل ازدروا بصلاحه الفائق .....فالله إذن قد أعطي الصلاح ....,والذين يستخدمونه سوف ينالون المجد والكرامة ,لانهم عملوا الصلاح بينما كان فى استطاعتهم أن يعملوا ما هو بخلاف ذلك ,اما أولئك الذين لايعملون الصلاح فسوف ينالون حكم الله العادل لانهم لم يعملوا الصلاح بينما كان فى استطاعتهم فعله .))

القديس أيرينيؤس 
(ضد الهرطقة 1: 37 : 4) 

فخلق الله الإنسان في بداية التدبير من التراب ووضعه فى الجنة وجعل فيه إرادة حرة ,ولإظهار حرية الإرادة والتأكيد عليها ,وضع له وصية :

واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا. واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت تك 2: 16_ 17

اراد الله أن يحيا آدم له بإرادته وليس قسرآ ولهذا وضع الوصية ,وكشف أيضا لآدم أنه فى مخالفة الوصية يعنى أنه يختار بأرادته الموت ,
أشهد عليكم اليوم السماء والارض.قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت.البركة واللعنة.فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا انت ونسلك. تث 30 : 19

وكان البر كل البر الذي يعيش فيه أدم في طاعة الله وليس بعمل أعمال معينة تُظهر البر ,لأنه لم يكن يعرف بعد الشر ولم يكن في فمه غش !!

فكان البر الذي يعيش فيه الإنسان الأول في طاعة الله والإيمان بما أعطاه من وصية ,لم يكن يعرف الموت ولا الشر او الخطية ,ولكن بالإيمان كان مفروض يحيا , ويُصدق قول الله لان قول الله حق مطلق,فالله كشف له أن الموت والشر يكمن فى المخالفة والأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر.

وظل آدم بعيد عن الشر والموت طالما هو مؤمن بكلمة الله ومُصدق قول الله وحافظ عهده فى عدم الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر,لم يكن في احتياج أبدآ للآكل منها لأنها لا تُضيف له شيء!! ,فهي شجرة عادية جدآ لا تختلف أبداً عن جميع شجر الجنة.

وأذا لم يُفكر آدم فى هذه الشجرة أو لم يسمح للشيطان أن يتحاور معه فى هذه القضية كان من الممكن يحيا فى سعادة وفرح ولا يشعر أبداً بأي احتياج للآكل من هذه الشجرة .

ولكن واضح أن أدم كان دائماُ يحوم حول شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ,كان يتأملها من بعيد ,ربما كان يجلس بجوارها ساعات طويلة ويفكر فيها ,وبهذا أعطي للشيطان الفرصة لكى يدخل اليه .!

ولكن ترك آدم نفسه وكيانه ليتحاور مع حواء وترك كل منهم فكره ليدخل منه الشيطان ويخدعهم ويُصور لهم أنه ضروري أن يأكلا من الشجرة ,وأنهم في احتياج لذلك وإنهم بأكلهم من الشجرة سوف يكونا مثل الله بذاتهم ويعرفون الخير والشر :

. فقالت الحيّة للمرأة لن تموتا., بل الله عالم انه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر تك 3 : 5

صدق كل من آدم وحواء كلام الكذب والخداع الصادر عن الشيطان ,وهكذا أختار آدم الموت بنفسه وترك الحياة ! اندفع مغلوبآ من ذاته فى معرفة الخير والشر بذاته وليس عن طريق الله ,فسقط فى المعرفة المزيفة وفقد البر الذى كان متمتع به بسبب طاعتة وانتسابه لله ,فعلى الفور شعر بالحزى وأنه عريان من البر , وبعد أن كان صوت الله بالنسبة له صوت فرح وتهليل ,ينتظره فى كل وقت ويتمنى سماعه على الدوام ,صار صوت الله بالنسبة له مخيف بل يحاول ان يهرب منه ويختبأ منه :

فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبأت. تك 3 : 10

كارثة حقيقية هي التى حدثت لآدم وتحول غريب فى طبيعته ,فأصبح يهرب من صوت الله وكلامه ,اصبح كلام الله ثقيل على قلبه ,هذه من أهم علامات الفساد التى ظهرت فوراُ فى آدم.

ومنذ هذه اللحظة وابتعد آدم ومن بعده البشرية عن البر الحقيقي ,وأصبح من الصعب جداً على الإنسان أن يعرف البر , وحتى بعد أن فقدت البشرية صلاتها بالله ,وحاول البعض ان يصنع البر بذاته وبعيد عن الله فلم يتمكنوا من صنع البر الحقيقي الذى يُعبر عن الله :

كما هو مكتوب انه ليس بار ولا واحد رو 3 : 10

وجاء الناموس واجتهدت البشرية لكى تصنع البر بالناموس , ولكن : باعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر امامه.لان بالناموس معرفة الخطية رو 3 : 20

نعم معرفة الخطية التى صارت تسكن الانسان وتملك على كيانه وتُحركه بقوة نحو الفساد والموت .فكل حروف الناموس ضد الخطية ولكن الخطية قابعة داخل الانسان فصار الناموس الذى يدُين الخطية هو الذى يدين الانسان ويحكم عليه بالموت.

ولان الانسان العتيق المشكلة كامنة فى داخله ,حيث تسكن الخطية فى جسده .فأذا حاول أن يتظاهر بالبر من الخارج ,يكون الداخل كله ظلام ,فمن الممكن أن يجتهد فى الكف عن فعل الخطية بالجهد والعرق ,ولكن فقط بالكاد يستطيع أن يمنع أعضائه الحسية عن الكف عن الخطية ,بينما نفسه ,تكون غرقانة فى الخطية والاثم .

يستطيع أن يغلق عينه عن النظر للشر بالقصر ولكن مخيلته تخونه وتسبح فى الشر ورغماً منه ! وأذا اجتهدا أن يمنع نفسه عن السير فى طريق الشر ,ولكن قلبه وتصورات قلبه تسبقه الى الشر والاثم .

فالطبيعة فاسدة بعد أن انفصلت عن البار الوحيد وهو الله القدوس مصدر القداسة ,فالانفصال عن الله جعل الخطية تسكن كيان الانسان ,ولا تستطيع أبداُ إرادته أن تمنع الخطية من الانتشار فى الإنسان ولا تستطيع أن تمنع انزلاق الإنسان نحو الخطية والانغماس فيها والى أعماق لا تنتهي.

فالخطية قد سكنت كيان الإنسان ,وأصبحت تأمر شهوات الجسد لتعمل وتًلهب شهواته فى كل حين وتدفعه بقوة نحو الموت ,ولم يكن هذا الفساد الا بسبب فقد الإنسان الأول لنعمة الله التى كانت تسكن داخله !!

ولهذا كان الانسان عبداً للخطية هى التى تأمره ومن داخله ليصنع كل ما لايليق ,وبالتالى صار الانسان حراُ ولكن من البر فى ذلك الزمان العتيق:

لانكم لما كنتم عبيد الخطية كنتم احرارا من البر. رو 6 : 20


فلقد كانت الخطية مختفية فيه ولا يستطيع ان يُقاومها حتى لو اراد ان يفعل البر فلا يستطيع :

فان كنت ما لست اريده اياه افعل فلست بعد افعله انا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ رو 7 : 20

وكل هذه الأمور هى نتيجة طبيعية بسب انفصال البشرية بإرادتها عن البار القدوس الذى كان يحفظ البشرية من الفساد والعدم , فبقدر ابتعاد البشرية عن الله بقدر تملك الخطية فى الجنس البشرى وانتشارها ., 

هذه هى قضية القضايا كلها الا وهي أنفصال البشرية عن البر ,عن القداسة وهكذا فسدت الطبيعة وكانت علامة الفساد ان الخطية سكنت فى الطبيعة البشرية ,بدل من النعمة التى كانت فيها .

وعلى هذا الاساس كانت جميع محاولات البشرية العتيقة فى السلوك بالبر , وجميع بطولات الاباء السابقين لكى يُحققوا بر بشرى يرضى الله ,مع الاسف محاولات ناقصة بكل المقايس ,وحتى مجيئ الناموس لم يغير من الحال ,ولا حتى انواع الذبائح الكثيرة قدمت شيئ جديد اكثر من انها أظهرت الخطية أكثر داخل الجنس البشرى :



وكل كاهن يقوم كل يوم يخدم ويقدّم مرارا كثيرة تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة ان تنزع الخطية. عب 10 : 11

عشرات الذبائح تُقدم وكل يوم ولكنها لم تستطيع البتة أن تنزع الخطية ,بل الحقيقة أظهرت جبروت الخطية وسيادتها على الإنسان ,الى درجة التحدي في الإطاحة بالإنسان تماماً :

اما انا فكنت بدون الناموس عائشا قبلا.ولكن لما جاءت الوصية عاشت الخطية فمتّ انا. رو 7 : 9

لان المشكلة الأساسية مرة أخرى فى انفصال البشرية عن البار القدوس ,وبالتالي حدث الفساد ونتيجة هذا سكنت الخطية الإنسان .وتغلغلت في أعماقه وانتشرت وتعاظمت فيه جداً .وعندما جاءت الوصية الصالحة بالناموس تدعوا الى البر , أخذتها الخطية فرصة على الإنسان لكى تًثير فيه شهواته وتأمر جسده التى قد تملكت عليه لكى يشتهى كل ما هو ضد الوصية ,وهكذا ظهرت الخطية الساكنة فى الانسان بسبب الفساد الذى تحول اليه ظهرت أنها حية وعائشة وبقوة :

ولكن الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية انشأت في كل شهوة.لان بدون الناموس الخطية ميتة. رو 7 : 8

وهكذا عجزت البشرية وفشلت تماماً فى أن يكون فيها بر حقيقي ثابت لا يتغير ! بل على العكس انتشرت الخطية وتعمقت جيل بعد جيل ,حتى جعلت الله يتدخل فى الحد من انتشار سرطان الخطية والإثم بطرق عديدة ومتنوعة فى القديم
فعندما رأى الرب ان شر الانسان قد كثر في الارض.وان كل تصور افكار قلبه انما هو شرير كل يوم تك 6 : 5

حينئذاً آت بطوفان الماء على الارض لاهلك كل جسد فيه روح حياة من تحت السماء.كل ما في الارض يموت تك 6 : 17

وهذا تدخل من الله لكى يحد من انتشار الخطية والشر داخل كيان الإنسان الفاسد ,وإعلان عن عدم قدرة هذا الإنسان الفاسد على مواصلة الحياة ,!

ولكن إرادة الله الصالحة كانت متمهلة على الزمان لكى يُعيد كل ما قد هلك من جديد ,ويُصلح الطبيعة البشرية ,ويجعلها من جديد مكان لُسكن البر , وكيان لإعلان بر الله الحقيقي ,فهو قد قرر منذ الأزل أن يجعل الانسان صورة حقيقية لبر الله .

قد تمم امراً عنده وقد حكم بالبر ,امراً مقضياً به من الله ,وما الزمان الضعيف الا لكى يكشف امر الله المقضى به :

لانه متمم امر وقاض بالبر.لان الرب يصنع امرا مقضيا به على الارض. رو 9 : 28

ولقد سبق الزمان أبينا العظيم ابو الإباء إبراهيم ,فقد تسرب في غفلة من الزمان وتذوق بطريقة ما بر الله المقضى به هذا ,وذلك عندما أمن بالله ووضع رجاء التبرير كله ليس على ذاته او عمله او تقواه الشخصية ,بل بالروح شعر بيسوع البار وتمسك ببر الله وليس بره فحُسب ايمان ابراهيم هذا براً من البر المقضي به من الله :

فماذا نقول ان ابانا ابراهيم قد وجد حسب الجسد ,لانه ان كان ابراهيم قد تبرر بالاعمال فله فخر.ولكن ليس لدى الله. لانه ماذا يقول الكتاب.فآمن ابراهيم بالله فحسب له برا رو 4 : 1 _ 3

لقد عاد إبراهيم الى إيمان أبينا آدم قبل السقوط اذ كان كل بره هو الله شخصيا وليس من ذاته . وهذه صورة عاشها أبينا إبراهيم ,فى غفلة عميقة من الزمان ! فكشف عن ما سوف يكون بعد الزمان ,وهذا هو أساس ظهور بر الله للإنسان فى عهد الحياة وبعد اكتمال الزمان .وأساسه, لا يعتمد على أعمال الإنسان فى ظهور البر ابداً ولكن على نعمة الله :

واما الذي لا يعمل ولكن يؤمن بالذي يبرر الفاجر فإيمانه يحسب له برا رو 4 : 5


وقد رأى أبينا أشعياء النبي بروح النبوة ظهور الله فى الجسد ,وكيف أنه صار هو بنفسه بر جميع نسل اسرائيل ولهذا تغني بهذا العمل الجبار قائلآ:

بالرب يتبرر ويفتخر كل نسل اسرائيل اشع 45: 25


: فَإِنَّ الرَّبَّ سَيَحْسِمُ الأَمْرَ وَيُنْجِزُ كَلِمَتَهُ سَرِيعاً عَلَى الأَرْضِ». رو-9-28

وبالفعل قد كان وجاء يسوع المسيح الحلو البار ,جاء من أجل الإنسان ,ومن دافع حبه الشديد للانسان ,وبرغبة جارفة من ذاته لتبرير الإنسان ليس على أساس مجموعة من الإعمال الصالحة ,يُساعد بها يسوع الانسان لكى يُتممها فيتبرر .!

ولكن على أساس مختلف تماما الاختلاف ,على أساس أن يتحد بالإنسان اتحاداً ابداُ ,ويصير هو بشخصه ساكن فى داخل الإنسان .وهكذا يشعر الإنسان بشخص يسوع الحلو ,شعور حقيقي وليس خيال أو بالتصور ,بل بالحضور الشخصي الحقيقي فى داخل كيان الإنسان .

عندما يفتح الإنسان عينه فى بداية كل صباح يجد يسوع الحلو بشخصه إمامه حاضر لاينام .يستند عليه وعلى شخصه فى بداية يومه ,ويتحرك وهو معه طول النهار فى عمله فى كل شيئ يتقابل معه الإنسان ,فالبر الذي من الإيمان البر الحقيقي الذى تذوقه أبينا إبراهيم ,هو بعينه الموهوب لنا اليوم !

هذا هو البر الذى يساوى يسوع المسيح ,هو فى الإيمان الكامل بحضور شخص يسوع الحلو البار ,حضوراً حقيقياُ فى الزمان فى اليوم وليس فى الدهر الاتي ,من يؤمن بحضور يسوع شخصيأ فى يومه ,ثم يسمح له أن يُمارس حضوره داخل الانسان على المستوى العملي الفعلي ,ويكون الانسان نفسه هو الشاهد الاول على هذا الحضور ,وهو المُعاين لعمل وحضور المسيح فيه خلال مواقف الحياة معاينة حقيقية نافية للجهالة ,من يعيش هذا الإيمان إيمان حضور المسيح شخصياً على المستوى العملي يكون قد بلغ البر ويُحسب له براً ,

اليوم نحن مدعوين من الله ,ان نقتنى بر المسيح فى هذا الزمان الحاضر ,والطريق لإظهار بر المسيح فى هذا الزمان الحاضر بسيط وسهل يحتاج أن نثق ونؤمن بيسوع الحاضر معنا فى كل مكان ,وانه حاضر بشخصه فعلآ ,واذا كان هو حاضر بشخصه ونحن متحدين به ,فلا نعتمد على اى بر اخر او قوة اخرى بل على بره هو شخصيأ ,وهذا هو طريق أظهار بر الله فى الزمان الحاضر ,

ان نتثبت ببره هو ولا ننكر اى استحقاق لينا ,ومهما كانت خطايانا نثق ونؤمن انه يستطيع أن يُبرر الفاجر وبصورة مستمرة وكل مرة يعود بها الفاجر ليسوع الحلو يستطيع أن يبُرره ويُطهره لان بره قريب جداُ منا ,وبهذا يُحسب بره لنا ويصير هو برنا الحقيقى :

لاظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون بارا ويبرر من هو من الايمان بيسوع. رو 3 : 25 _ 26

فكيف يتبرر الانسان عند الله وكيف يزكو مولود المرأة. أى 25 : 4

بالثقة فى يسوع الحلو الذى صار حاضراً بالفعل معنا وفينا على الدوام ,بإنكار اى استحقاق فينا ,وبعدم اعتبار الخطية أعظم من الله ,بل يسوع البار أعظم من كل خطية ,بالتمسك به وبشخصه وعدم التمسك باى شيء أخر خلافه مهما كان.

بعدم الاعتماد على بعض مظاهر العبادة او الاعتماد على بعض الممارسات كما كان فى العهد القديم ووضع الثقة فى ممارسات العبادة وليس فى حضور يسوع الشخصي خلف هذه الطقوس والممارسات .

فطقوس العبادة القديمة فى العهد القديم كانت تشفي فقط ضمير الانسان المعذب دائماً من ثقل الخطية المرة ,فليس من الجيد ابداُ أن أظل اجرى خلف الممارسات الدينية لكى أحصل على راحة الضمير .

ولكن اليوم الممارسات الدينية والطقوس والصلوات كلها جيدة جدآ ونافعة جداً ,ولكن من أجل أنها فقط تُساعد الإنسان على الإحساس بحضور يسوع الحلو حضوراُ شخصيأ .

من لا يشعر بحضور يسوع خلال طقوس الكنيسة ,يكون بدون أن يدرى يحيا طقوس عهد عتيق اكثر ما يصنع هو لراحة ضمير الانسان, ولكن جميع طقوس كنيستنا الجميلة بهدف واحد فقط أن تمهد للانسان وتُساعده على الاحساس بحضور يسوع الحلو ,والذى فى حضوره يأخذ الانسان كل شيئ منه هو شخصيا.

ويسوع البار لم يفتح طريق البر لنا بسهولة ولكن هذا كلفه تعب ومشقة لايمكن ان تُحتمل الا من قلب يحب بصورة الهية , فهو قد تألما ووضع نفسه مكان الخطاة وصار معلق على الصليب ليكون مكان ذبيحة الخطية ,ولكنه هو البار القدوس الذى لا يعرف الخطية ,وبهذا فتح لكل خطاة الأرض طريق البر ,لمن يؤمن به وبصليبه المحي ,ولكل من يتمسك بشخصه الالهي :


فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح 1بط 3 :18

صنع هذا يسوع البار وجعل شخصه الالهي هو الحياة الابدية لكل من يُريد ان يعرفه معرفة الحضور الحقيقى الشخصي وهذا لكي :

من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع.وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها أشع 53 : 11

لقد صارت معرفة شخص يسوع البار هى السبيل لتبرير الكثيرين ,ليس هناك تبرير خارج معرفة شخص يسوع الحلو .معرفة حقيقية على اساس حب متبادل واقعي حي ملموس ومحسوس .

يا كل التعابة من الاثم والخطية ,ايها المتألمين تحت ثقل ضمير الخطية تعالوا ليسوع الحلو ,هو الوحيد الذى يبرر الفاجر هو الوحيد الذى يرفع الانسان الساقط تحت نير وعبودية الخطية ,معرفته هى التبرير الحقيقي .

يسوع البار ابن الاب البار الوحيد نفسى قد شبعت من مر وثقل الخطية ,الخطية جرحت نفسى جُرح غائر جدآ ,وهى السيف الذى قبض عليه الشيطان واستطاع ان يغرسه فى عمق قلبى ,فأحدث جُرج غائر عديم الشفاء .

ليس هذا فقط بل جلس متمتع بالضغط عليه كل وقت وكل حين لكي يسبب لى الم مريع لا يهدءا أو ينقطع ,استخدم الشيطان ثقل ضميري من الخطايا والانحرافات لكى يعيرني بها ,ويسبيني الى السقوط وعدم محاولة القيام من جديد .بل دائماً يكسر العزيمة والهمة الروحية فى قلبي بمعايرته لى اليوم كله .

اليوم كله عيّرني اعدائي.الحنقون عليّ حلفوا عليّ. مز 102 : 8
من العلاء ارسل نارا الى عظامي فسرت فيها.بسط شبكة لرجليّ.ردني الى الوراء.جعلني خربة اليوم كله مغمومة.مرا 1 : 13

نعم يارب مغموم من ضعفي مغموم من تعيرات العدو الشرير الذى يعيرني بأنني لست اتبعك بل انحرف نحو الشر يلومني لاننى انجذب نحو الشر وهو الذي يُشجعني على الشر ,ولكنه يلومني لكى يملئ قلبي بالياس ويدفعني لكى انجرف فى الشر .

كلام مقاوميّ ومؤامرتهم عليّ اليوم كله. مرا 3 : 62

لويت انحنيت الى الغاية اليوم كله ذهبت حزينا. مز 38 : 6

لان قلبي يميل الى الشر أنجذب من محبة العالم ,قوة محبة العالم وهمومه تطرحنى الى أسفل ,يُشاغلنى الشرير من جديد يارب بشجرة معرفة الخير والشر مرة أخري ,يُريد أن يخدعنى كما خدع حواء فى القديم ,يحاول ان يفسد ذهني البسيط بمكره وغشه:

ولكنني اخاف انه كما خدعت الحية حواء بمكرها هكذا تفسد اذهانكم عن البساطة التي في المسيح. 2كو 11 : 3
هذا هو حالى يا أبن الله يسوع البار اليوم كله خجلي امامي وخزي وجهي قد غطاني مز 44 : 15

لاننى ضعيف واشعر بجذب من العالم لنفسي ولكن أنت اليوم فتحت أمامي طريق البر على مصراعيه ,كنت أعتقد يارب بأنه مطلوب منى جهد عظيم وتعب وأعمال بطولية فى البر لكى أكون بار .

ولكن ليس بأى عمل بشرى مهما تعاظم جداُ يستطيع أن يتبرر الانسان أمامك .فأن أتي اليك مغلوب مُحتقر بسبب ضعفي فهل أستطيع أن أكون بار بذاتى وبأعمالي كيف؟!1
ولكن انت اليوم حاضر فى عمق الزمان قريب جداُ منى أن الساقط المتألم والساقط تحت نير ضمير الخطية ,فى عذاب مستمر من ضميرى لانى غير قادر على الحياة بالبر , 
فأجدك اليوم انت بشخصك حاضر وفيك البر كله البر الحقيقي وليس برك هو لي فقط أتمتع به وأحيا به بل شخصك كله هو لي لاحيا به واتمتع به اليوم كله.

ربي يسوع قوينى بنعمتك التى صارت في داخلي على أن اجدك بشخصك البار القدوس حاضر فى داخلي وحولي وتملئ الوجود كله .

أعطني يارب بصيرة روحية ارى بها برك الشخصي أمام عينى وأحيا به لانه قد وهبا لنا أن نتتطهر بطهر ابنك الوحيد يارب ,لانه ليس أحد فى مقدرته أن يُطهر غيرك ,

الناموس والذبائح وكل طقوس العهد القديم فشلت تماماُ في نزع الخطية من كيان الانسان ,وبالتالي لم تستطيع أن تُطهر الى أقصي من طهارة الجسد فقط.!


ولكن أنت يارب نزعت الخطية من الطبيعة البشرية عندما أتحدت بها فنار قداستك قضي على الخطية وجسد الخطية ,ولان أتحادك بنا أبدي لا ينتهي فعوض الخطية التى كانت ساكنة فينا صرت أنت بقداستك وبرك ساكن فينا ,ففأصبحت أنت برنا ,وياللعجب وانا لا أدري يارب وأضيع على نفسى هذه العطية العظيمة .

فلقد صنعت الخلاص وجعلت الاسم الذي نُنادي به فيما بعد هو الرب برنا :

في تلك الايام يخلص يهوذا وتسكن اورشليم آمنة وهذا ما تتسمى به الرب برنا ار 33 : 16

فأن كان أسمك أنت يارب هو عمونوئيل أى الله معنا وفينا ,فأسمي أنا هو الرب برنا حسب النبؤة والتى تحققت بالفعل ,فماذا أنتظر بعد ؟!

هل أعود وأصنع أعمال وطقوس تشبه العهد القديم لكى أحصل على بر مزيف يسبب راحة للضمير فقط ولكن لا ينزع الخطية ,اليوم برك هو لي يارب وبه اتبرر ,فقط مطلوب مني كما صنع ابو الاباء ابراهيم , أن أؤمن بك ايها الرب الحاضر بشخصه فعلآ معي .

أؤمن بحضورك الفعلي والشخصي والتصق بك وبالتالي ببرك انت لا ترتاح الا أن أصير هيكل يظهر فيه برك انت شخصياُ.

لقد اتيت من أجل هذا لكي تطبع برك فى داخلي وأعيش به على المستوى العملي ,اأرفض نجاسات العالم وأتمسك ببرك فقط ,ارفض ما يعرضه الشيطان على نفسي وأقترحاته وأتمسك بفكرك وحضورك انت.

الايمان ليس نظري فتفعيل الايمان هو بالثق بحضورك الحقيقي فى اليوم كله ,فمتى شعرت بحضورك الحقيقى والشخصي معي اليوم كله ,ووثقت به وبالتالي أتمسك بك وببرك وارفض كل ما هو ليس منك أكون أحيا الايمان العملي بك.

على قدر رفضي كل ما هو ضدك على قد ما يكشف عن مقدار ثقتى بك وبحضورك الشخصي ,فأعني يارب لكي أشعر بحضورك فعلآ وأُعطي حضورك كل الاهتمام .

كثيراُ جداُ يارب ما أسرح طول اليوم بعيد عن حضورك وربما بجهل أنسي أنك هنا وتُراقب حبى لك وتنتظره ,كثيراُ جداُ ما أنسي أنك تشخص فى وجهي وتُحاول أن تجعل عيني السابحة فى الفراغ والعدم أن تأتي فى عينك المتلهفة بالحب على نفسي.

أه يارب أه على جهلي وعدم معرفتى وتقديرى أنت شغوف بحبي وأنا شغوف بتافهات العالم وبريق أمور العالم الزائلة ,ارجوك أصبر على نفسي التى أنت تُحبها هذا الحب العظيم حتى تُخلصها.

عندما تسرح نفسي بعيداُ عنك نبهني يارب .شجعني بحبك وحلاوة شخصك الالهي فى أن أثبت فيك وفى حضورك اليوم كله ,ارجوك ابعد أنت بقوتك عن نفسي كل ما يشغل نفسي عنك .

أعطني يارب أن أتمسك بالاسم الجديد الذى كان لي وبدون أن ادري الرب برنا ,نعم أعطنى أن أتمسك به وأرفض اسمي الذى أعطاه لي العالم 

من اليوم سوف ارفض اسمي الذي فى العالم وافرح وأتلذذ بالاسم الجديد العجيب الرب برنا ,ارجوك أكشف عن عيني حقيقة هذا الاسم الذى تعين لنا بالنبؤة ,والذى كان فى قلب الاب منذ الازل ,ولكنه صار فى الواقع اليوم.

الى هذا الحد هو محبتك لنا أن تُعطينا اسم هو برك أنت يارب ,وليس لمجرد الاسم بل لتذوق هذا البر على المستوى العملي :

دربني في حقك وعلمني.لانك انت اله خلاصي.اياك انتظرت اليوم كله مز 25 : 5

لم أعد التفت الى معايرة العدو لي لان اسم هو الرب برنا ,لم أعد أندم على اى خسارة أو اى فقد حتى لو روحي لان برك هو لي هو الصلاح الحقيقي الذى وهبته لنا لكى يكون لنا ونحيا به ,ومتى عشته ومن الممكن أن أعيش بخلافه ,ولكنى اشتهي وأفرح وأعيش به حينئذاُ ,أكون قد قبلت الحياة الابدية بأرادتى وهذه هو قصد تدبيرك فى خلقتى.


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

يسوع الحلو : ؛ الكنز المخفي ؛
______________________________
«أَيْضًا يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَنْزًا مُخْفىً(يسوع الحلو ) فِي حَقْل، وَجَدَهُ إِنْسَانٌ فَأَخْفَاهُ. وَمِنْ فَرَحِهِ مَضَى وَبَاعَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ وَاشْتَرَى ذلِكَ الْحَقْلَ مت 13 : 44

____________________________

النفس البشرية هي حقل متسع كانت جيدة فى بداية خلقتها ولكن العدو الشرير وهو الشيطان ,أستطع ان يُخرب هذه الأرض ,ومنذ أن خربها وهى ارض جرداء .

يخرج بها أعشاب ونباتات شيطانية بلا ثمر ,وظل الإنسان قرون طويلة يتحصر على نفسه الأرض الواسعة ولكنها جرداء غير صالحة ,ويخرج بها زرع شيطاني بلا ثمر !
ولكن الإنسان الناصح ظل يُنقب داخل ارض نفسه ويحفر فيها لعله يستطيع أن يُصلح من حالها ,وذات يوماُ والإنسان يُنقب داخل نفسه وجد شيء ثمين جداُ جعله فى ذهول وتعجب!

ما هذا الشيء الغريب عن حقل نفسي ؟تسأل الإنسان أنه براق نفيس ,ما هذا ؟
وبالتدقيق وجد أنه كنز ثمين جداُ جداُ أنه يسوع الحلو وقد وجدا داخل حقل نفسي أنه كان مخفي في حقل النفس ,تعجب الإنسان وظل في صمت وقت طويل وهو غير مصدق من المفاجأة .
ومال ليتحقق هل فعلا هو يسوع الحلو كنز الحياة الأبدية وهو هنا داخل نفسي الجرداء التي هي بلا قيمة ولا تساوي اى شيء .

أن حقل نفسي هذا ليس له ثمن او سعر فهو على المشاع لكل من يُريد ! لا يلفت الأنظار وإذا عرضت حقل نفسي للبيع لا يتقدم إليه أحد للشراء أو البيع ,فليس في حقل نفسي ما يجذب او حتى بريق أمل للإصلاح لكي تكون ارض جيدة للزراعة فهي ارض كتب عليها ان تكون جرداء وبلا قيمة للشراء!!

ولكن بالتحقيق وجد انه فعلا الكنز الحقيقي الذي قيمته تتخطي قيمة العالم كله وتزيد !انه يسوع الحلو مشتهي جميع الأمم ,هو ما تطلبه كل نفسي وتشتهيه ,هو يسوع الحلو الذي اسمه هو فرح وعزاء كل النفوس .

هو يسوع الحلو الذي خلقت النفس من أجله هو نور النفس وضيائها ,هو طيب النفس وعبيرها ,هو الهواء التي تتنفسه النفس وبه تحيا وتتحرك وتوجد.

هو شمس النفس التي تنشر فيها الدفء وتبعث فيها الحياة ,هو لذتها الحقيقية والتى تنجذب إليه بسر خفي وعجيب ! 

جميع طلبات النفس واحتياجاتها لاتوجد الا فيه ,فهو الذى يُطيب النفس ويُرطبها بحضوره ,فحضوره بشخصه الإلهي يُقيم النفس ويجعل داخلها يطفر فى داخلها على الدوام تشرب من حضوره وتشبع ولكن لاتشتهي ابدا أن تتوقف عن الشرب والشخوص فى وجهه الالهي الجميل .

لشخصه الإلهي الفريد حضور خلاب تعرفه النفس وتسعي اليه ولا ترتاح الا فيه ,متى وجدت شخصه ارتاحت على الفور وسكن فيها سلام ابدي وراحة سمائية ,
متى وجدت شخصه الإلهي حاضر تهللت بفرح مجيد تجلس فى حضوره وتصمت وتشتهي أن تسمع له وتذوب فيه .

أنه يسوع الحلو كنز الحياة الأبدية ويا للعجب غرسه الاب السماوي داخل حقل مهجور ,بسبب الجهل تحول هذا الحقل المهجور لمكان تتجمع فيه القمامة وفضلات العالم الشرير !

ولكن على الرغم من تجمع الفضلات والقمامة رقاقات فوق رقاقات وطبقات فوق طبقات ولكن ظل الكنز الحلو كامن داخل هذا الحقل وما هذا الحقل الا النفس البشرية ,هذا حتى وجدت النفس داخلها هذا الكنز الجميل وها هي النفس لا تصدق انه هو هنا وداخلها يوجد هذا الكنز العجيب يسوع المسيح الحلو.

وتقدم الإنسان وهو غير مصدق ليمد يده لكي يأخذ هذا الكنز فسمع صوت ينادى عليه من داخله ,بصوت عذب وجميل ,صوت خافت ولكنه لذيذ لم يسُمع مثله فى جماله وعذوبته من قبل يقول : يَفْتَحُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ كَنْزَهُ الصَّالِحَ، تث 28 : 12

فقالت النفس لي أنا يا سيدى الرب ؟ 

وقلت لك انت عبدي اخترتك ولم ارفضك أشع 41: 9

هنا نظرت الى نفسي والى حالى وكم أنا لاقيمة لي وليس في شيئ واحد يدعو الى الاستحقاق ,وليس هذا فقط بل نظرت الى الكنز فوجدته فائق وعطية عظيمة جدا فكنت فى شدة الحيرة والذهول !

فقلت ربي والهي هذا كنز عظيم وأنا لا أملك اى شيء على الإطلاق لكي أُقدمه لك وأيضا اذا كنت أملك العالم كله فهو لا يساوي شيء أمام قيمة هذا الكنز الثمين .

فأبتسم وجه الله ونظرت واذا الوجود كله امتلاء بالسعادة والفرح والتهليل ودخل فى نفسى فرح رهيب وعجيب فمن وجه الله ينبعث الفرح والسلام الى كل الوجود وسمعت نفس الصوت العذب الجميل يقول :

لقد وضعت فيك الكنز منذ ميلادك ودون أن أسألك شيء ,وهبته لك من حبي فهو فيك منذ عهد بعيد وأنت لاتدري بيه !

اليوم انت تكتشفه وتعرف أنه لك مع انه لك منذ زمن بعيد فضع قلبك فيه لانه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك ايضا مت 6 : 21

فرحت جدا وقلت هذا الكنز لي هو في نفسي وان لا أدري أشكرك يا ربي لانك سمحت لي أن أكتشف هذا الكنز العجيب ,وبالطبع الان أضع كل قلبي فيه ,وهل هناك أعظم وأحلي منه لكي أضع قلبي فيه؟

فعاد الصوت العذب ينادى على نفسي من جديد قائلآ:
يعوزك شيء واحد.اذهب بع كل مالك واعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني حاملا الصليب مر 10 : 21

صمت فترة من الزمن لا أدرى كم هي لانى شعرت أنني فيه مرتفع فوق الزمن والزمن غير قادر أن يصل الي وأنا فيه ,وفتشت فى داخلي فلم أجد أنني أملك أى شيء له قيمة أمام مجد وارتفاع هذا الكنز الجميل.

رفعني الروح وكشف عن عيني فوجدت نفسي وهى مكبله بقيود كثيرة وربطات عظيمة بالأرض من تراث السنين ,فخفت جدا أن تحرمني من هذا الكنز العظيم ,فبكيت أمام يسوع وقلت له أنا أُريدك يارب وأنت كنز عظيم وأنت بالفعل اليوم فى نفسي فى داخلي وقد اكتشفت .

أقبل يارب أن أبيع كل شيئ واشتري نفسي هذا الحقل الذى فيه الكنز الثمين ,أقبل يارب أن أخسر كل شيئ وما كل شيئ أمام يسوع المسيح الحلو الكنز المخفي فى النفس ,حقا كل شيئ نفاية امام فضل معرفة يسوع المسيح الحلو :

بل اني احسب كل شيء ايضا خسارة من اجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من اجله خسرت كل الأشياء وانا احسبها نفاية لكي اربح المسيح في 3 : 8

نعم يا سيدى الرب يسوع أتمني أن أربحك أنت أيها الكنز الجبار الذي فى نفسي ,قست يارب كل شيء فى حياتي ووجدتها لاشيئ أمام فضل معرفتك ,فأتمنى أن أخسر كل شيء وأربحك أنت يارب.

واذا كانت نفسي قد ارتبطت بأمور فى العالم وتغلغلت فى نفسي فأنت القادر وحدك وبقوة روحك القدوس أن تُحررني منها وتجعل نفسي تطير اليك بأجنحة الروح القدوس.
حررني أنت أيها الابن لان قوة الحرية هي فى شخصك الالهي انت وحدك :
فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا. يو 8 : 36

وانت كنزي واليوم شهوة نفسي أن أجلس مع كنزي وأتفرس فيه لان قلبي هو مع كنز الذى اكتشفته نفسي وأنا سعيد به ,فأنظر اليك افتح قلبي وحواسي كلها لك يا يسوع الحلو الحاضر بالحق معي ونفسي تراك رؤية الحق واليقين بفضل الروح القدس الساكن فى نفسي.

حقيقي ما أروع حضورك وسحره العجيب كم أن نفسي تنجذب لحضورك يارب بقوة جبارة ,وأتمنى أن أكون فى حضورك إلى الأبد ولا أخرج منه أبدا الآبدين.

وإذا كان هناك ما يشدني الى الأرض ويُشوش على نفسي التمتع بهذا الحضور الجميل فأتضرع إليك أن ارفضه وابغضه وأن لم تسعفني قوة منى لرفضه او التخلص منه فأتضرع إليك أنت ينبوع القوة الحقيقي الذي لا يُقهر أبدا ,أعطني من قوتك يارب لكي ارفض وارفض أى شيء صالح او شرير يمنعني من التمتع بك والثبات فى حضورك اللذيذ

تشتاق روحي ونفسي يارب أن تكون معك كل يوم وكل لحظة والى الأبد لانى وجدت فعلا خليل نفسي حبيب نفسي الوحيد ,وجدت فيك ما أُريده وأشتهيه وما حاجتي بعد لشيئ أخر أشتهيه .

فأعطني ياروح الله سند نفسي الوحيد استنارة رؤية لشخص يسوع الحبيب ,فى كل شيء فى كل وقت لا أُريد أن أري حولي غير يسوع الحلو الكنز العظيم ,أتمني أن أره فى الطبيعة فى الأشجار فى كل مريض او حتى عطشان فأجري لكي أزور المريض لانى أجدك فيه ,وأسعي أن أسقي العطشان لانى أسمع صوتك فيه !

أيضا يارب كل جعان وعطشان ليس الى الغذاء والماء الأرضي بل الى ماء الحياة وخبز السماء ,أعطيني يارب وهذه عطية كبيرة لا أستحقها أبداُ ,ولكن لانك أعطيتني كنز الحياة الأبدية وبدون أستحقاق ,لهذا أتجراء وأطلب منك أن أخذ من ماء الحياة التى تنبع فى داخلي وأشرب منها لكي أسقي أيضاُ بها كل نفس عطشان الى ماء الحياة لكي تشرب وتشرب وينبع فيها الماء الى حياة ابدية .

وكل غريب يارب قد تغرب عن موطنه ألسمائي ,وضل الطريق أرجوك ارجوك أعطني قلب يبحث عنه معك وفيك وبيك وأجري وأقبله بمحبتك الساكنة فى نفسي واويه فى قلبي حتى يتعرف على موطنه ألسمائي وينتبه اليه .

ومتى وجدت أنسانا قد تعري يارب من ثوب الحياة الحقيقي ولا يدري أنه عريان ,أتضرع إليك أعطني قلب يشعر به أكثر من أن يدينه او يستحي به ,أعطني أبكي عليه بدل من أحكم عليه ,لأنك أنت قد تعريت من أجله ومن أجل كل عريان ,أجعلني أرك وأنت على الصليب عريان فى كل نفس عريانة من النعمة ,فأبكي من أجلك يارب ومن أجل كل نفس عريانة من النعمة ,حتى تسمح وتغطيها بثوب النعمة والبركة وتتهلل نفسك ونفسي معك .

ومتى صادفت أنسانا مريضا والمرض استبد منه وقد يصيب نفسي بسبب مرضه ,لا تجعلني أهجم عليه أو أُعايره بمرضه يارب ,لأنك أنت قد جاءت من أجل المرض وأنا أول هؤلاء المرضي ,فأعطيني أن أقبل اى سلوك مضاد لنفسي ناتج عن مريض محتاج إليك ,وكم يكون أحسانك عظيم يارب اذا أعطيتني أن أخدم المريض وأزوره وأعتني به لان المريض هو المحتاج ليك فأنت هو الطبيب الحقيقي لنفوسنا ,فأعطيني أن أطلب منك من أجل كل مريض وأن أتقابل معك عند كل مريض وتفرح نفسي برؤيتك وأنت تشفي كل مرض لكل نفس.

ومتى وجدت أنسانا محبوسا فى شهواته وقد قيده الشيطان ولا يستطيع الحركة او التقدم نحوك ,فهبني يارب معونة وأحشاء رحمة لكي أُسرع إليه وآتي اليه ,وأنظر قيدوك التى قيدت يديك أنت في قيوده ,فأبكي ولا أرتاح حتى تُحل قيوده ويذهب بقوتك طليق معاف .

يا روح الله القدوس هذا هو عملك فى نفسي أن تجعلني أري يسوع الحلو فى كل هؤلاء فى الجعان والعطشان ,فى الغريب والمريض والمحبوس أرجوك أعطنا أن نري يسوع فعلا فى كل هؤلاء ونختبر قوة يسوع فى شفاء نفوسنا ونفوس الآخرين ,فى رجوع كل غريب انحرف عن الموطن السماوي ,أعطنا أن نختبر قوة يسوع الحبيب فى تحرير نفوسنا من كل قيود ونفوس كل المقيدين حولنا ,أعطينا أن نري يسوع كثوب بر وطهارة يغطي نفوسنا العريانة على الدوام لكي متى دخلنا العروس ألسمائي يكون علينا لباس العرس ونسمع فى النهاية صوتك العذب يقول:

تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم. , لاني جعت فأطعمتموني.عطشت فسقيتموني.كنت غريبا فآويتموني. 36 عريانا فكسيتموني.مريضا فزرتموني.محبوسا فأتيتم اليّ., فيجيبه الابرار حينئذ قائلين.يا رب متى رأيناك جائعا فاطعمناك.او عطشانا فسقيناك. , ومتى رأيناك غريبا فآويناك.او عريانا فكسوناك. 39 ومتى رأيناك مريضا او محبوسا فأتينا اليك, فيجيب الملك ويقول لهم الحق اقول لكم بما انكم فعلتموه باحد اخوتي هؤلاء الاصاغر فبي فعلتم مت 25 : 34 _ 40 أمين
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

*المسيح الحلو : ؛ عطية الله؛* 
أجاب يسوع وقال لها لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذي يقول لك أعطيني لأشرب لطلبت أنت منه فأعطاك ماء حيّا. يو 4 : 10 

][][§¤°^°¤§][][ ][][§¤°^°¤§][][ ][][§¤°^°¤§][][ ][][§¤°^°¤§][][ ][][§¤°^°¤§][][ ][][§

الله منذ القديم وهو يُعلن عن حبه الشديد للإنسان بطرق متنوعة ,ولكن الإنسان أخذ زمن طويل فى اكتشاف محبة الله على مر العصور.

فالإنسان منذ خُلق وهو يبحث من داخله عن شياُ ما ,وهذه حقيقة لا يمكن أن يختلف فيها اثنان ,ولكن الذي وضع فى الإنسان هذا البحث عن شيء مجهول هو الله نفسه ,وهذا هو العجب!

فهذه غريزة وضعها الله داخل الإنسان ليبحث عن شيئاُ مجهول على مدار عمره كله .ولكن هذه الغريزة وضعها الله فى صميم خلقة الانسان لهدف مهم جداُ.

والهدف الذى وُضعت من أجله هذه الغريزة هى أن يأتى وقت مناسب لكل أنسان ويقبل عطية الله .
نعم فالله منذ الازل وقبل أن يخلق الانسان وهو مرتب فى قلبه عطية جبارة للانسان ,اى أنسان :

معلومة عند الرب منذ الازل جميع اعماله أع 15 : 18

عطية الله للإنسان عطية فائقة ,لا تستطيع الكلمات ان تصف قوتها ,ولا يستطيع عقل الإنسان المحدود أن يستوعب حدودها ,أنها عطية تفوق كل وصف ولكنها حقيقة وليست خيال .

مهد الله فى القديم لهذه العطية عندما أنتخب الله بعض الانبياء على سبيل المثال مثل ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ويوسف ,وطلب منهم جميعاُ وبنفس السيناريو أن يتركوا ارضهم وشعبهم ويذهبوا الى ارض غريبة فيها يعطى لهم الله سعادة وبركة غير عادية .

ولعل شعب اسرائيل فى القديم خير مثال على ذلك ,فلقد تغربوا فى مصر وظلوا اربعين سنة فى التيه فى الصحراء منتظرين ان يدخلوا ارض كنعان التى فيها عطية الله الجديدة ارض تفيض لبناُ وعسلاُ

ولم يكن المقصود بعطية الله هذه هو العطية المادية ابداُ بل كان كل هذا هو تمهيد لظهور عطية الله الحقيقة بالفعل فى نهاية الزمان .

وعندما أكتمل الزمان جاء يسوع الحلو عطية الله الحقيقة لكل أنسان :

لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس غل 4 : 4

يسوع الحلو هو عطية الله الحقيقية للانسان أعظم عطية للانسان فى الوجود كله ,العطية التى كم أشتاق الله الاب أن يهبها للانسان منذ الازل ,ولكنه كان منتظر أكتمال نمو الانسان وفهمه لكى يستطيع أن يقبل هذه العطية الفائقة ,.

وأخيرا أكتمل الزمان وتحقق حلم الاب وشهوة قلبه فى إرسال عطيته الى محبوبه الإنسان :

وكان لا بد له ان يجتاز السامرة.,فأتى الى مدينة من السامرة يقال لها سوخار بقرب الضيعة التي وهبها يعقوب ليوسف ابنه., وكانت هناك بئر يعقوب.فاذ كان يسوع قد تعب من السفر جلس هكذا على البئر.وكان نحو الساعة السادسة. يو 4 : 4 _ 6

لقد جاءت الساعة السادسة أعظم ساعة فى قلب يسوع الحلو ,هى التى ينتظرها منذ الازل مع كونه غير زمنياُ ولكنه صار زمنياُ ايضاٌ من أجل أن يشعر بهذه الساعة ,أخيراُ جاءت الساعة السادسة ,التى تمثل ليسوع حلم كبير ,فهو قد قطع سفر عظيم جداُ من علو سماه ونزل الى الأرض مرتدياُ صورة أنسان حقيقي كامل النفس والروح والجسد ,وقبل ان يتغرب عن مجده واخلاه كل هذا من أجل هذه الساعة ,التى فيها يستطيع أن يُعطى الانسان عطية الله !

حقيقى هذا تسبب تعب حقيقى شديد جدا ليسوع فجلس عند البئر لينتظر البشرية العطشانة دون أن تدرى بعطشها :

فجاءت امرأة من السامرة لتستقي ماء.فقال لها يسوع أعطيني لأشرب. يو 4 : 7

جاءت البشرية التائهة التى تعبت من البحث عن الحياة وعن الماء الحى ,فهى قرون طويلة تبحث وتفتش عن عطية حقيقة تملئ النفس بالشبع ولا تعود تطلب شيئ بعد هذه العطية .

يسوع الحلو يتظاهر بانه محتاج أن يشرب ما هذا التنازل العجيب منك يايسوع الحلو انت الذى تطلب منى الماء! وتقول اعطينى لاشرب ,انا أصدق اليوم فعلاً أنك عطشان لنفسى تريد أن تهبها عطية الله الحقيقة .

فقالت له المرأة السامرية كيف تطلب مني لتشرب وانت يهودي وانا امرأة سامرية.لان اليهود لا يعاملون السامريين يو 4 : 9

اه من نفسى يارب تريد أن تُجادل تحب الخصام ,انت تُريد لي ان أخذ عطيتك وأن أحب أن أُجادل ,حتى بدون أن أدرى أجعلك عدو لي ,اجعلك انسان لا يمكن أن اتعامل معك مع أنك أتيت خصيصاُ لتعطينى عطية الله.

اجاب يسوع وقال لها لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذي يقول لك اعطيني لاشرب لطلبت انت منه فاعطاك ماء حيّا.يو 4 : 10

هذا هو أهم كلام قلته يا يسوع الحلو لكل نفس فى اعظم ساعة ومازل قولك يملئ الوجود كله صارخاُ : لو كنت تعلم عطية الله؟

نعم يارب هذه مشكلة جميع النفوس على الارض لا تعلم ماهى عطية الله ,البعض يظن عطية الله فى الصحة ,والاخر فى المال ,والكثرين فى النجاح وهكذا 

ولكن انت حسمت الكلام وانه لابد أن أعرف عطية الله الحقيقة التى ظل الله يمهد لها ذهن الانسان على مدار كل هذه القرون السابقة ,فعطية الله هى يسوع الحلو فقط وليس اى شيئ اخر.

ولسان حالك يقول لا سامرى ولا يهودى لا تنظرى الى شكل الانسان ,انا هنا وقد لبست صورة انسان لكى اتكلم معك واكشف لك بلغتك عن عطية الله الحقيقة .

وعطية الله هى التى سوف تروى عطش القرون السابقة كلها ,لان يسوع الحلو عطية الله هو ينبوع الماء الحي التى تبحث عنه النفوس بدون ان تدرى ,ويالسعادتها النفس التى تدرى وتقبل عطية الله وتتذوق من الماء الحى لترتوى فتشبع ولا تحتاج ابداُ لماء اخر.

قالت له المرأة يا سيد لا دلو لك والبئر عميقة.فمن اين لك الماء الحي. , ألعلك اعظم من ابينا يعقوب الذي اعطانا البئر يو 4 : 11

هذه هى نفسى العجيبة عندما تُدرك عطية الله وترى يسوع وتتفاهم معه بل وتشرب وتتذوق من ماءه الحى تعود وتشك وتستخدم العقل الضعيف فى التسأل كيف أخذ عطية الله ,وهل عطية الله سوف تُغنيني عن كل شيئ ,كل لا أعود أحتاج الى العالم من جديد ,هل أنت أعظم من العالم ؟!

اجاب يسوع وقال لها.كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش ايضا. , ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذي اعطيه انا فلن يعطش الى الابد.بل الماء الذي اعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة ابدية يو 4 :12 _ 14

عجيب انت يا يسوع الحلو تصبر على نفسى وتقبل قبولى ثم رفضى لك وانت متمهلا على نفسى ,هكذا كشفت بوضوح عطية الله الحقيقة للبشرية والتى تتمثل فى شخصك الحلو ,فأنت ماء الحياة الابدية ليس كما يشرب الانسان من ماء العالم .

كل من يشرب من ماء العالم يزداد عطش اكثر ,بل من يؤمن ويُصدق بعطية الله له ,فيتقدم ليشرب من الماء الحى الذى تُعطيه أنت لا يعطش ابدا والى الابد بل يصير فيه الماء الحى عين ماء ينبع لحياة ابدية .

قالت له المرأة انا اعلم ان مسيا الذي يقال له المسيح يأتي.فمتى جاء ذاك يخبرنا بكل شيء., قال لها يسوع انا الذي اكلمك هو يو 4: 25 _ 26

أخيراُ أعلنت عن نفسك بوضوح لنفسى أنك أنت المسيا يسوع الحلو عطية الله ,أشكرك يا يسوع الحلو اليوم أعظم يوم فى حياتى لاننى اكتشفت عطية الله لي ,

اسمح لي من فضلك أن أقبلك والى الابد ,انت قلت لو كنت تعلم عطية الله؟ أعلم الان وانت الذى قلت لى بوضوح أنك انت هو عطية الله لى وكنت تشتاق منذ الازل أن تهبني هذه العطية.

ربى يسوع أنا أعلم أن هذه العطية عظيمة جداُ , وأما أنا فضعيف جداُ ,أشعر بضألة نفسى أما هذه العطية يارب ,ولكن انت تتقدم نحوى وتهبنى ذاتك لعطية ازلية اشتاق الاب ان يعطينى اياها.

ماذا أفعل يارب لكى أستطيع أن أقبل هذه العطية وأثبت فيها ,انت تعرف أنى متقلب وغير ثابت ,ولكن أشعر الان بقيمة هذه العطية ,وأتمنى أن أخذها وأثبت فيها ,ولكن أنا ضعيف جداُ

فمن فضلك انت القوى وانت القادر على كل شيئ هل من الممكن ان تسندنى بقوتك وتُحصن نفسى بقوتك لكى لا أُبدد عطيتك العظيمة.

أنا أخاف يارب من نفسى التافه أن تبدد هذه العطية الجبارة ,وخاصاُ بعد أن أنكشفت أمام قلبى بل وتذوقت منها ماء الحياة .

اه يارب حقيقى هناك فرق كبير جداُ بين ماء الحياة الابدية وبين ماء العالم ,ان ماء الحياة حلو يروى كيانى ويسحب السلام على كل كيانى ,بينما ماء العالم مر يجذبنى بقوة بالغش والخداع حتى اشرب منه فيصير مر فى حلقى ويسبب الضجر والخوف فى كل اعماق نفسى.

فأتضرع اليك يا عطية الله يسوع الحلو ,لا تجعلنى أبداُ أفلت منك بل أجذبنى وقوينى لكى أقبلك واثبت فيك انت لانك انت فقط العطية التى لا تنزع منا .

اروينى يارب بماء الحياة الابدية كل يوم لكى لا انظر ابداُ الى ماء العالم الفاسد امين لك المجد الى الابد.


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛ شفائنا ؛:
________________________
لأنك أنت هو شفائنا كلنا حياتنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا (أوشية الانجيل(

فَإِنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ شَافِيكَ خر 15 : 26

فَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟» يو5 : 6
يسوع المسيح الحلو ,هو شفاء البشرية الحقيقي ,المرض دخل إلى البشرية بالسقوط وأصاب اخطر ما أصاب هو إرادة الإنسان .
ظل الإنسان في المرض لمدة ثمانية وثلاثين سنة ,مما أصاب الارادة بالمرض واليأس من الشفاء , بَلْ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ، يَنْزِلُ قُدَّامِي آخَرُ يو 5: 7
فشلت محاولاتي فى أخذ فرصة للشفاء ,سنين طويلة وأنا أعاني من شدة وقسوة المرض اللعين!
جلست طريح الفراش أنتظر مع جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ مَرْضَى وَعُمْيٍ وَعُرْجٍ وَعُسْمٍ، يَتَوَقَّعُونَ تَحْرِيكَ الْمَاءِ.
لأَنَّ مَلاَكًا كَانَ يَنْزِلُ أَحْيَانًا فِي الْبِرْكَةِ وَيُحَرِّكُ الْمَاءَ. فَمَنْ نَزَلَ أَوَّلاً بَعْدَ تَحْرِيكِ الْمَاءِ كَانَ يَبْرَأُ مِنْ أَيِّ مَرَضٍ اعْتَرَاهُ يو 5 : 4
الجميع ينتظر معجزة للشفاء ,الرجاء خرج عن شفاء الطبيعة البشرية الى رجاء فى ملاك ينزل من السماء !

ولكن أخيراُ جاء يسوع الحلو ولبس طبيعتنا البشرية المريضة منذ زمن بعيد ,لبسها واتحد بها وهكذا صار يسوع هو الشفاء الحقيقي ,قضى على كل أمراض البشرية بالكامل ,وصار هو ينبوع الشفاء لجميع الإمراض المستعصية بالنسبة للإنسان.

ويسوع الحلو عالج أخطر ما ناله الشيطان من الإنسان ,وما خربه الشيطان فى الإنسان ودخل منه إلى الإنسان أعاد شفائه يسوع بشكل قوى جداُ وفى طبيعته .

فالشيطان تملك على إرادة الإنسان وخربها وجعلها مريضة وغير قادرة على طلب الحياة ,ولهذا اتحد الله بالإنسان وجعل إرادة الإنسان متفقة تماماُ مع إرادة الله ,
وهذا على المستوى العملي وفى مواجهة أصعب مواقف الحياة كلها ,تحملها يسوع وصبر عليها وفى جميع المواقف التى صارت من الصعوبة أن لا تحتمل ,ولكن فى النهاية جعل الطبيعة البشرية فيه تصرخ :
وَلكِنْ لِتَكُنْ لاَ إِرَادَتِي بَلْ إِرَادَتُكَ» لو 22 : 42

وهكذا تم الشفاء للبشرية وانطبقت ارادة البشرية بالتمام على ارادة الله الصالحة ,وجاء يسوع الحلو بالشفاء الحقيقي للبشرية .وتقدم لها وهي جالسة مع جمهور البشر جميعاُ تنتظر رجاء الشفاء ,تقدم لها يسوع صارحاُ قائلآ:
اِنْتَفِضِي مِنَ التُّرَابِ. قُومِي اجْلِسِي يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ. انْحَلِّي مِنْ رُبُطِ عُنُقِكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَسْبِيَّةُ ابْنَةُ صِهْيَوْنَ أشع 52 : 2

نعم انحلي من ربط عنقك لقد أخذت ربط عنقك وحللت قيودك بنفسي ,أنا يسوع الحلو القوي قد دخلت وخلصتك من سبيك أنت حرة اليوم حرة تستطيعي أن تطلبي الحياة وبضمان منى أنا يسوع الحلو.
قُومِي اسْتَنِيرِي لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ نُورُكِ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْكِ. أشع 60 : 1

نعم اليوم أنت يا يسوع الحلو نور نفسي وأنت مجد الرب الذي أشرق فى داخلي , ظهرت كنور حقيقي أشرق فى كيانى المظلم ,وقد أضاء فى ربوع نفسي كلها ,سمعت صوتك الحلو فى داخلي ينادى : أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟»
فنظرت فى داخلي وعلى ضعفي فاستصعبت الشفاء فلم أستطيع أن أرد بأيمان فحاولت أن أبرر ضعف أيماني بأسباب منطقية فقلت لك:

يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ. بَلْ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ، يَنْزِلُ قُدَّامِي آخَرُ». يو 5 : 7

يا خسارة دائماُ لا أنظر الا لضعفي ومرضي ,يا ليتني أنظر اليك أنت الذى يُكلمني ,أنظر الى شخصك الالهي القادر على كل شيئ , أركز نظري عليك وليس على مرضي ,أقارن بين مرضي وضعفي وبين قوتك الحاضرة الفعالة .!

وعلى الرغم من كل ذلك انت تعرف أن كثرة خبرتي بالمرض جعلتني أفقد الامل فى الشفاء من المرض ولكن لانك صرت قريب جداُ من طبيعتي بل صرت شفاء حقيقي لمرضي حينئذاُ قررت أن تخلق فى داخلي من جديد ارادة الحياة .

وكأنك تقف من جديد كما فى بداية الخلق وتُنادى بقولك :
قُمِ. احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ». يو 5 : 8

أنت الذى قلت فى القديم ليكن نور ,اليوم تقول لنفسي قم من موت المرض قم وخذ قوة القيامة من شخصي الحاضر معك وأمامك اليوم وفى قلبك .

كلمة قم هى العلاج الشافي لمرض نفسي الحقيقى الذى دام ثمانية وثلاثين سنة عمر كامل فى المرض انت يا يسوع الشافي اليوم تُقيمنى منه بكلمة ولكنها مؤسسة على الخلاص الذى فيك ,
أنت تقول لي قم والصليب فى قلبك ,والقيامة تشع من شخصك الالهي.

شكرا لك يايسوع الحلو لانك أقمتني من مرض عمرى كله بكلمة من فمك ,ارادتى التي كانت قد ماتت فى الشر والخطية ,قد أحييتها بكلمة من فمك .

ولكن تظل كلمتك ترن فى قلبي اليوم:
هَا أَنْتَ قَدْ بَرِئْتَ، فَلاَ تُخْطِئْ أَيْضًا، لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لَكَ أَشَرُّ يو 5 : 14

نعم يارب الشفاء حقيقة قد لمستها نفسي وشفاء منك انت وبشخصك الالهي ,ولكن لابد أن لا أذهب بنفسي مرة أخرى وأقبل المرض,ولكن الحامى والحصن لنفسي من هجوم المرض على نفسي مرة أخرى هو أنت يارب.

ولهذا أتضرع اليك احميني يارب احفظ نفسي بقوتك بعيداُ عن المرض ,لا أثق في نفسي بل أثق فيك أنت ,فلا تسمح للمرض يارب أن يسكن نفسي من جديد.

وهذا حله فى أن تسكن أنت بشخصك فى قلبي وأن تُعطينى الانشغال الدائم بك وبحضورك والتطلع اليك الليل والنهار يارب ,فأعطنا القوة والمعونة أن نرك بصورة مستمرة ونسمع صوتك فى داخلنا ونفرح بحضورك الذى هو الحماية الحقيقية من كل مرض وكل خوف لانك أنت هو رجائنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا وشفائنا كلنا يا يسوع الحلو لك المجد الى الابد أمين


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : عمانوئيل ؛
___________________________

كالطفل الرضيع في مهده لا حول له ولا قوة ,يكون كل اعتماده على أمه في كل شيء _وبدون أمه موتاً يموت_ فهو عاجز عن عمل أي شيء لحفظ حياته ,.
هكذا تماما يكون الإنسان بالنسبة لله ولهذا عندما ترك الانسان الله فى بداية الخليقة ,صار كطفل رضيع فقد أمه ,ولهذا مات ,ولكن ظل الامل والرجاء فى عودة الله للانسان مرة اخرى موجود.

وظل الإنسان لقرون طويلة كطفل رضيع يصرخ على امه وينتظر رجوع الله له ,وكانت البشارة بعودة الله للإنسان موجودة ,وأبرقت هذه البشارة كعادة الله خلف الأحداث التاريخية اليومية للإنسان ,ومن خلال نسيج الحدث التاريخي وكأن المقصود بها نفس الحدث ولكن هذا على المستوى المنظور.

,ولكن الحقيقة ,أنها كانت ترمي إلى أبعد جدآ من الحدث التاريخي الحادث بالفعل ,وهذه هى عادة معظم النبؤات القديمة والتى أنبثقت من خلال أحداث تاريخية واقعية في حياة الإنسان والشعوب ولكنها كانت أبعد وأبقي جدآ من هذه الإحداث التي انتهت ولكن التنبؤات لم تنتهي أبداً.

ففى الزمان السحيق كانت مملكة يهوذا وقعت فريسة بين آرام وأفرايم إذ تعاهدا عليها أن يحارباها ويأخذها وينصبا عليها ملكاً من عندهم :

لان ارام تآمرت عليك بشر مع افرايم وابن رمليا قائلة , نصعد على يهوذا ونقوّضها ونستفتحها لانفسنا ونملّك في وسطها ملكا ابن طبئيل أشع 7 : 5 _ 6

كان ذلك فى أيام آحاز بن يوثام بن عُزيا ملك يهوذا ,فأخبر بيت داود فرجف قلبه وقلوب شعبه أشع 7 : 2

ثم عاد الرب فكلم آحاز قائلا , اطلب لنفسك آية من الرب الهك.عمق طلبك او رفّعه الى فوق. , فقال آحاز لا اطلب ولا اجرب الرب. , فقال اسمعوا يا بيت داود هل هو قليل عليكم ان تضجروا الناس حتى تضجروا الهي ايضا. , ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل أشع 7 : 10 _ 14

هذه الاحداث التاريخية ولكن زُجا فى داخل هذه الاحداث التاريخية بأعظم بشارة في تاريخ الانسان كله ,وأكراماً لهذا الملك الذى لم يطلب من الله أية ,فجعل نفسه الله أعظم أية ليس له فقط بل وللبشرية كلها !!

فمن أعظم التنبؤات فى هذا المجال كانت نبؤة أشعياء النبي العجيبة والتى كانت كلها أسرار ولم يحل أسرارها الا مجيئ المسيح بالفعل ,وبعد 700 سنة من نطق أشعياء بهذه النبؤة العجيبة .

فالنبؤة قديماً تقول : ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعوا اسمه عمانوئيل,
أنها تبوة ذلك الزمان القديم يقف أمامها عقل الانسان مذهول وغير مصدق ,أنها تتحدى قوة العقل المحدود , ومنطقه العاجز ,وتُثير فيه تسألات ليس لها أجابة منطقية .

فكيف للعذراء أن تحبل وتلد ؟كيف يكون لها هذا وهى لا تعرف رجل .؟
ولكن يعجز العقل لانه لايعرف قوة الله التى تفوق منطقه ...عجيب جدآ هذا العقل المخلوق عندما يُريد أن يُخضع الله خالقه له.!!

فالعقل لا يقبل الا ما هو خاضع له ,والعقل يؤمن فقط بما هو محسوس أى في مجال الجسد الذى هو فيه ,ولكنه يجهل ما هو للروح .
ولكن كان هناك بُعد آخر ,كان هناك حبل آخر مزمع أن يكون ,ليس من معرفة رجل ولكن من الروح القدس خالق كل حي ,فهل يصعب على خالق الجميع أن يخلق أنسان بدون زرع بشر ؟؟؟

هذه النبؤة الجميلة أجمل ما فيها هو الوعد الجميل والوعد صار هو اسم لله نفسه ,قصدت النعمة الالهية أن يكون الوعد هو اسم الله لكي يكون دائمآ أمام كل بأس ومتألم يترجى الحياة والخلاص.

لقد جعل الله أسمه هو وعده بمعية الانسان ومرافقته بصورة دائمة بل وأبدية ,جعل اسمه عنوان حبه العجيب للبشرية , جعل اسمه عنوان لرغبة قلبه وتهليل نفسه فى الوجود المستمر مع الانسان ومرافقته فى كل خطواته وحياته.

جعل أسمه عِمانوئيل _تُنطق بكسر العين وتعني الله يكون معنا _أنه اسم جعل الله فيه مستقبل الانسان كله ,هكذا صار أسم الله " عِمانوئيل " يحمل فيه الرجاء بعودة الله الى الانسان ليكون معه ويرافقه العمر كله بل ويرتقي فيه وبه ومعه الإنسان إلى مستقبل ابدي .

لم يتصور عقل الانسان القديم هذا وله كل الحق وحتى أعظم الانبياء الامر عندهم فى غاية الصعوبة ,كيف يكون يهوه الذى هو يهوه يتغير اسمه الى عمانوئيل أى الله يكون معنا ,يهوه الساكن السموات الذى لا يراه أحد قط ويعيش يكون معنا ويسكن بيننا!!

كيف يتصور انسان العهد القديم والذى ورث من تراث أبائه الكثير والكثير عن أعمال يهوه مع الاباء ,كيف يتغير تصور العقل عن حادثة نزول يهوه على جبل سيناء ,والتصورات الموروثة عنها من جيل خلف جيل ,سحاب وبروق صوت رعد ودخان كان حلول يهوه على الجبل العتيق ,اليوم يكون معنا ويُسمي عمانوئيل!!

كيف يهرب من فعل الشريعة القديمة و القصاص من الخطية بلا هوادة أو رحمة ,وطقوس التطهيرات الكثيرة جدآ ورغم ذلك ليس هناك من هو طاهر أمامه ,كيف يأتي هذا ليكون معنا.

لقد كانت نبؤة عجيبة ليس العجب فيها فقط فى أنه سوف يأتى من عذراء لا تعرف رجل ,ولكن العجب كل العجب كيف يكون هذا الله المرتفع جدآ فوق سماء السموات والجالس فوق الشاروبيم يكون معنا .

أنه حلم عالي جدآ لم يخطر على قلب الانبياء فأقصى ما خطر بقلوبهم أن يرضى عنهم يهوه ,ويقبلهم فى دياره ,ولكن عمل محبة الله تخطيت جميع التصورات والتوقعات ,فجاء وعنوان مجيئه عمانوئيل أى الله يكون معنا.

هذا هو يسوع الحلو والذى أصبح أسمه عمانوئيل الله يكون معنا ,أنا الانسان الشقى الذى أحيا فى هذه الحياة بتعب وقلق دائم ,صار لي عمانوئيل بدون أن أدرى ,

دائما ما يبحث الانسان عن شريك له يرافقه ربما لكي يشكي له أتعابه أو يستشيره في أمور حياته ,أو يعتمد عليه في مشاكل الحياة التي لا تنتهي .

ولكن يسوع الحلو اسمه عمانوئيل أى الله معنا ,فهو جاء من السماء لكي يكون شريك لي فى كل امور حياتى ,جاء من السماء لكي يكون صديق صادق مخلص لنفسي.

اخذ برأيه فى كل أمور حياتى الكبير منها والصغير ,ينير لي الطريق ويكشف لي خبايا الامور ويُعلن لي بمشورة صالحة الطريق وكل ما فيه وبدون أن يجرح حرية أرادتى بل يعطينى المشورة الصالحة فأسلك بأرادتى فى الصلاح والخير.

يحاور نفسى بروحه ولا يتركها تُخدع من الشر أو الخطية بل يصبر عليها ويحتملها ولا يرتاح حتى تقتنع نفسى بظلام الشر والخطية فتبتعد نفسي عن الخطية بإرادتها وباقتناع تام ورغبة وتهليل في التمسك به.

المسيح الحلو عمانوئيل حقق معنى اسمه بشكل عملي وحقيقي وببساطة عجيبة أحدثت صدمة فى عقل الانسان لم يستطيع أن يفيق منها حتى الان ,فلقد صار معنا فعلآ فظهر فى جسدنا ونظرته عيوننا ولمسته ايادى البشر .

فيسوع الحلو عمانوئيل جلس فى وسط تلاميذه يأكل معهم نفس أكلهم ويشرب معهم فى نفس الكأس !!ومرات ومرات أجتمع حوله تلاميذه على العشاء وكسر الخبز وأعطاهم مر 14 : 22هذا هو عمانوئيل يسوع الحلو الله يكون معنا.

وهو يسوع الحلو الذى عندما دعي وتلاميذه الى العرس يو 2 : 2 المقام فى قانا الجليل ذهب وجلس فى العرس ومع امه ايضآ ,شارك فى العرس بفرح ,حاضر معنا فى العرس ايضآ وأظهر فيه مجده وأمن به تلاميذه هذا هو الله معنا فى الفرح والعرس ,اذا حدثت مشكلة يمكن أن تكشف ضعف العريس واحتياجه ,تتشفع أمه العذراء من أجلنا ,ويصنع يسوع الحلو الستر لنا على الفور .

وهو عمانوئيل معنا لا يحتمل أبداً بكاء الحزين ,فهو عندما رأى امرأة قرية نايين التي تبكي أبنها تحنن عليها وقال لها لاتبكي لو 7 : 13 وأقام ابنها .

يسوع الحلو عمانوئيل صار معي في كل حياتي معي كل يوم وكل ثانية ,معي فى عملي معي فى فرحي معي فى بكائي, ,هو جعل اسمه عنوان حبه لكي كلما تذكرت اسمه ,أعرف باليقين أنه حاضر معي كل الأيام والى انقضاء الدهر .

فمن العيب على نفسي يا يسوع أن أنصرف عنك بعد أن جاءت لتصير معي الى الابد ,عيب كبير على نفسي أني أتركك وأعتمد على أى أخر فى أى شيئ.

يسوع عرفت كم أنك تضمر لي حب عظيم هكذا أذ جعلت اسمك عمانوئيل لتلفت نظري لهذا الحب الإلهي العجيب ,اليوم عرفت يارب أنك أنت الذي تريدني أن أكون ليك وأن تكون معي , مع العلم أنا الذي في شدة الاحتياج لك.

ولكن أنت الذى تتودد لي وتجعل اسمك هو الله معنا ,لسوف أضع اسمك أمامي يارب اليوم كله ,أسبحه وأشكره لأنك جعلت اسمك مُعبر عن ما هو بداخلك لي .

اذا كنت أنت تريدني أن أكون معك يارب وقد صنعت كل شيئ من أجل هذا ,فقلبي وكياني اليوم يشتهي أن يكون لك ,أجعلني لك يارب من فضلك ,أبطل كل شيء يعوق حضورك معي ,

ربى يسوع الشيطان يشغلني بأمور ومشاكل من العالم لكى أنشغل عن الانتباه ورؤية قوة حبك وحنانك لنفسي ,لا تسمح يارب أن أنشغل عن حبك هذا .بل فوق المشاكل فوق الإتعاب والضعف تعالي أنت يارب , وأظهر أكثر حبك لنفسي

أعطني أن أغرق في هذا الحب الى أعماق الاعماق ,أشغل قلبي بحضورك اليوم كله ,اشغل روحي وكياني بمستقبلي الابدى والذي تحقق فيك يا يسوع وصار هو اسمك عمانوئيل,.

لا أنتظر فيما بعد شيئ قادم فى هذا العالم لكى أُعلق سعادتي عليه لا أنتظر مكسب قادم أو حل لمشكلة عالقة أو اى شيء بالمرة لانى قد صرت فيك وأنت في وصرت أنت لي عمانوئيل أى الله معنا.

فمستقبلي يارب قد تحقق من ألان لأنك صرت بالفعل معنا ولا ننتظر أنك سوف تكون معنا ,فلماذا يا نفسي مازالت تعلقي فرحك وسعادتك فى أمور أتيه وأمل قادم ؟

اه متى أُدرك يارب أنك قد صرت معي والى الابد ,متى أدُرك أنك حسمت القضية كلها بالتمام وحملت جميع متطلباتها وصرت فعلآ معي منذ اليوم والى الأبد, وليس لي شيء أفعله إلا أن أفرح بك وبحضورك معي وأثبت في فرحك .

أثبت في فرحك بجعل جميع الاهتمامات الكاذبة التى يفتعلها الشيطان والعالم خلف ظهرى ,ولا أنشغل أبداً بشيء آخر بخلاف أنك معي فعلآ وترافقني ,ولي أن أتحدث معك في كل ثانية وكل لحظة ,وأشعر بحضورك بل أشعر بنفسك الدفيء ,يدفئ برودة قلبي,.

أعطني بساطة الإيمان يارب ,التي بها أعيش عمانوئيل فى حياتي ,العجيب أنك صنعت كل شيء وتنتظر فقط لي أن أعيش وأتمتع بما صنعت ,ولكني أنا أنشغل بصنع أعمال وأشياء ظنناً منى أنها تقربني منك ,وهذا جهل منى يارب ,لأنك صرت عمانوئيل أقرب منى من كل شيء .

افتح قلبي وحواسي وقدسها يارب لتقبلك وتفرح بيك يا من صرت فى طبيعتي واشتركت فى مشاعري وحواسي ,وأكلت أكلى وشربت شربي ,كل هذا لكي ترفعني فيك يارب إلى أعلى مستوى لكي أكون ابن لك ,وأعيش بك ومعك الى الأبد.

يا عمانوئيل يا مفرح القلوب العطشانة لك تحققت النبؤة وصرت معنا ,فلا تتركنا ابدآ يارب ,انت تعرف أننى جاهل ولا أُقدر مجد وعظمة العطية ,فلا تتركني يارب أبدد العطية بسبب جهلي ,بل أحرصنى أنت بقوتك وظلل على نفسي حتى تعبر بك إلى الحياة الدائمة والى النور الابدى أمين لك كل المجد والكرامة .

__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛؛ النور ؛؛
________________________

الله هو النور وساكن في النور وتسبحه ملائكة النور ....هو اللابس النور كثوب الباسط السموات كشقّة( خيمة )).مز 104 : 2

طبيعة الله نور , ولكن لنحترس ولا يذهب تخيلنا الى النور المخلوق بقوة الله ! فالنور المخلوق ليس هو النور الذي هو الله حاشا .

بل النور الذي هو الله شيء فائق جدآ عن النور المخلوق ,ومن العسير جدآ على العقل البشري وكل قدرات التخيل أن تُدرك طبيعة هذا النور ,.

ومثل بعد السماء عن الأرض تباعدت طبيعة الله النورانية عن طبيعة الإنسان الترابية .وخاصآ بعد أن فقد الإنسان بصيص النور الذي كان يمكن له أن يقترب به إلى الله ويسمع صوته .

وهذا عندما سقطت البشرية في شخص آدم وفسدت الطبيعة وبهذا ظهرت الظلمة داخل الإنسان ,وبسبب غياب النور الذي هو الله .

فنحن لنا خبرة عظيمة في الظلمة ولا نحتاج إلى كلام حتى نُدرك ما هي الظلمة ,فالخوف والرعب الذي يملك قلوبنا كثيرآ عندما نواجه أي تجربة تؤدي إلى الموت ,هو خير دليل على الظلمة التى فينا !!

فمن هو الذي يخاف الا الذي ينقطع حوله النور وتُحيط به الظلمة ؟ فالظلام قد أحاط البشرية وسكن فيها سنين طويلة وأجيال خلف أجيال .

لانه ها هي الظلمة تغطي الارض والظلام الدامس الامم أشع 60 : 2

والظلمة التي دخلت إلى كيان الإنسان بسبب رفض الإنسان أن يمكث بإرادته في حضرته الله ,مريرة جدآ فهي جعلت من الإنسان هيكل خرب ,وشجعت الأرواح الشريرة ., والتي تنشط في الظلمة أن تأتي وتسكن داخل كيان الإنسان.

ويرثها القوق والقنفذ.والكركي والغراب يسكنان فيها ويمد عليها خيط الخراب ومطمار الخلاء. أشع 34 : 11

قد صعد الاسد من غابته وزحف مهلك الامم.خرج من مكانه ليجعل ارضك خرابا.تخرب مدنك فلا ساكن ار 4 : 7

وقد انتشرت الظلمة في البشرية كلها ,وفقد الإنسان بسبب هذه الظلمة هدف حياته ولم يعد يعرف سبب وجوده وأخذ يسأل الحجارة والأصنام هدف وجوده .

وكلما انتشرت الظلمة في كيان الإنسان زاد الخوف وتأصل في كيان الإنسان .ومن الخوف أندفع الإنسان يصنع كل رياء ونفاق ونجاسة .

والظلمة الداخلية جعلت الانسان في حيرة من أمره فهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب ,ولهذا حرضته أرواح الشر وجنوده على التعمق في الظلمة والإثم ,حرصآ منها على أن يثبت الإنسان في الظلمة إلى الأبد فهم ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر :

فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع اجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات.أف 6 : 12

وما أخطر أن يمكث الانسان في الظلمة أو يتعود عليها لان الجلوس في الظلمة وقبولها يجعل الانسان محب للظلمة واذا ابرق النور حوله يقاومه ويصده :
وهذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الى العالم واحب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة. يو 3 : 19

وهكذا ظلت البشرية في القديم تنتقل من ظلمة الى ظلمة ورائحة الموت كانت تنتشر بقوة خلال البشرية التى تجلس في الظلمة وظلال الموت 

والانسان جالس في ظلال الموت لا ليتسامر بل في خوف ورعب وليس منقذ ,فهو جلس تحت ظل الموت ليس برغبته ولكن رغم عنه !!

تمرر من الموت يصرخ بكل ما بداخله يرتجف قلبه ويخفق من موضعه ,ولكن ماذا يفعل فهو تحت ظلال الموت محفوظ للموت حتي يأتي عليه ويلتهمه وبدون رحمة .!!

ولكن الجالسين في ظلال الموت وقد حسبوا أنفسهم الى الهلاك والموت ذاهبون ولا مفر سمعوا نداء أمل وبصيص رجاء فلقد سمعوا صوت الروح يلمح لهم بالرجاء قائلآ:

يكشف العمائق من الظلام ويخرج ظل الموت الى النور. أي 12 : 22

هنا انتفضت ارواحهم ودبت الحرارة في كيانهم والذي تجمد من الخوف وصرخوا جميعآ هل هناك منقذ يستطيع أن يخرج ظل الموت الى النور؟

هنا تقدم جماعة الأنبياء والتي قلوبهم كانت مملئة بالرجاء وصرخوا قائلين :

النور حلو وخير للعينين ان تنظرا الشمس. جا 11 : 7

الحقيقة الهامة هو أن الظلمة التى أنتشرت في الجنس البشري وتأصلت داخل كيانه ليس لها وجود حقيقي في ذاتها ,بل هي ظهرت بسبب غياب الله عن الانسان 

ولهذا تحنن الله على الانسان الجالس في الظلمة وظلال الموت وأرسل شعاعه أبنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح الحلو وتجسد واتحدت بالانسان الجالس في الظلمة وظلال الموت وبهذا :

الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما.الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور. اشع 9 : 2

بالتجسد وعن طريقة أخترق النور ظلام الطبيعة البشرية ليشرق عليها وهي فى عتمة الظلمة , ويسوع الحلو حبيب نفوسنا الغالي هو نور من نور 

فهو نور الاب ورسم جوهره ,فهو النور الحقيقي وليس النور الطبيعي فهو الذي قال أن يشرق نور فكان النور الطبيعي .

ولكن يسوع الحلو نور حقيقي لا تراه العينين الكليلتين بل تراه العين الداخلية فهو نور لا يُقترب منه :

الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه 1تي 6 : 16

ولكن يسوع الحلو اشترك في طبيعتنا وصار أنسانآ وهو الالة الحقيقي غير المتغير ,وفي جسد بشريته فتح لنا الطريق الى الدخول الى النور 

وفعلآ لايستطيع أحد من الناس أن يرى الله ولا يقدر مخلوق أن يراه. ولكن يسوع الحلو وهو والاب واحد ,فلقد جعل رؤية الله الذي لايرى ممكنة .

وذلك لانه تجسد وظهر بيننا ورئته عيوننا فالذي لايرى رؤاه وغير المُدرك أدركوه ,وبالتالي صارت رؤية الله وبقدرة يسوع الحلو ممكنة 

والنور غير المدني منه صار فينا بسبب اتحد يسوع بطبيعتنا ,فيسوع المسيح الحلو وقف فى عيد المظال وكان من طقس العيد أنهم يوقدون المنارة العظيمة في العيد وكانت مرتفعة جدآ ويري نورها كل من هم في أورشاليم .

فعندما أوقدت المنارة قال يسوع لهم أن هذه المنارة هي من أجلي ,فالاب منذ الزمن القديم قد أعدها لهذا اليوم .ولهذا صرخ يسوع قائلآ:
انا هو نور العالم.من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة. يو 8 : 12

ربي يسوع قولك هذا بدد الظلمة التى في داخلي الى الابد ,أنت نور العالم الحقيقي والذى لا يمكن أن توجد الظلمة في حضوره :
والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه يو 1 : 5

نعم يارب انت الذي يضيئ في الظلمة وبالتالي تهرب الظلمة فورآ لانها لاتستطيع التواجد في حضور التور.
وانت يارب قد ظهرت في طبيعتي وهربت منها الظلمة القديمة.

نحن الان ابناء نور ويسكن فينا النور بسبب يسوع الحلو النور الحقيقي الذي أضاء ظلمة طبيعتنا عندما اتحد بها وجعلها واحدآ مع طبيعته.

ربي يسوع اتحير من نفسي فالنور صار في طبيعتي جاء الينا وسكن في طبيعتنا ,أى أن الظلمة القديمة قد توالت وتبددت ,عندما اشرق نور العالم في العالم بتجسده.

اى أن النور اشرق حولنا فينا وكل ما هو فينا اليوم نور ومستحيل أن يكون فينا ظلام بسبب ظهور النور في طبيعتنا اذا ما هو مطلوب يارب حتى أعاين هذا النور وأدركة وأره كحقيقة :


ما دام لكم النور آمنوا بالنور لتصيروا ابناء النور يو 12 : 36

اه يارب الامر فى منتهي السهولة والشيطان والافكار العتيقة هي التى تُصعب على نفسي الامر !!فالنور جاء وأنا أحب النور ,

فالنور هو شخص يسوع الحلو الذي أسر قلبي بحبه وهو الذى أبحث عنه وأبغي معرفته بصورة عملية وكيانية .
وهو قد أعلن لي أيضآ مشاعره من نحوي فهو يبحث عني قبل أن أبحث عنه أنا .

وهو يحبني قبل أن أحبه ,وهو مشغول بي قبل أن أنشغل بحبه ,وعلى هذا فهو لي أي أن النور لي فلا يتبقي الا أن أؤمن بالنور فيدخل النور بقوة كل أعماق كياني ويطرد منه الظلمة الى الابد

يارب أحبك أحب شخصك الحلو فأعن ضعف إيماني حتي تدخل أنت النور الى كياني وتشرق فيه بنورك,يسوع قلبي مشتاق من زمان بعيد للنور .

ربي ومخلصي الظلمة قد أفسدت كل حواسي ومشاعري فرجائي في نورك الخالق أن يخلق فيا قلبآ جديدآ يستطيع أن يحبك أنت وحدك ولا يشرك في حبك أخر مهما كان.

الله يارب حقيقي يسوع الحلو هو النور الحلو جا 11 : 7 النور الطبيعيى تُدركه العينين الطبيعية وتكره الظلام .ولكن أنت النور الحقيقي الخالق وغير المخلوق ,لا تستطيع العينين الطبيعيتين أن تُدركك ابدآ

فأنت النور غير المدني منك ولا يستطيع أحد أن يراه ولكن أنت بقدرتك الالهية تسمح لنا أن ندرك هذا النور ليس بقدرتنا لانه ليس فينا من طبيعتنا ما هو قادر على أدراك هذا النور الالهي ,.

ولكن بقدرتك أنت يارب الجنود بقدرة روحك القدوس الساكن فينا ,هو الذى يُعطينا أن نرى هذا النور غير المنظور , وأن نقترب من النور غير المدني منه !!!

حقيقي يارب تذوقت وأدركت هذا النور الالهي عندما أخرجني من ظلمة حياتي النجسة ,عرفت وأبصرت هذا النور عندما وجده في داخلي قوة جبارة تحصد الشر والإثم والميل للخطية الذي في داخلي وتدفعه خارج كياني .

عرفته عندما وجدت حاجز قوي بيني وبين ما في العالم ,وعندما وجدت نفسي تُريد أن تشترك مع العالم في شهواته وأعماله فأجد توبيخ شديد جدآ من داخلي ,وقوة لرفض كل ما للعالم فعرفت أنك في داخلي يا يسوع نور حقيقي لا تستطيع الظلمة التى في العالم أن تقترب منك.

عجيب هو يسوع الحلو الذي تُحبه نفسي جذبني اليه وفرحت به قال لي أنه يُحبني فلم أصدق وقد ظننت أنه يتكلم عن العالم كله لانه بالفعل يُحب العالم كله .

ولكن عاد مرة أخري وقال لي أنه يُحبني وهو لا يقصد العالم كله بل يقصد نفسي أنا شخصيآ ,فسجدت أمامه والفرح مع الحزن يختلطان بنفسي ,

ولم أملك نفسي من كثرة الفرح الذي غمر نفسي يسوع الحلو ابن الله الذي به وله خُلق العالم كله يحبني أنا الضعيف المزدري وغير الموجود ,يحبني أنا وأنا نكره بين البشر وغيابي لا يفرق معهم أى شيئ بالمرة !!

فأكد علي أنه يحبني وكل مرة يقول لي أني أُحبك ينفتح في قلبي عمق جديد ليستطيع أن يستقبل غُمر الفرح العظيم .وبالتالي أنجذب قلبي الي هذا الحبيب ,الذي اختارني من بين البشر وأعلن لي حبه بصورة شخصية .

فوجدت نفسي تغرق في حبه وتجري خلفه وتتبعه ولا تجد راحة الا في حضوره ,ومتى ثبتت نفسي في حضوره ,يترقب قلبي أعلان حبه لي من جديد ,فلقد تعودت نفسي على هذا الفرح العجيب الذي ينغمر في أعلان حبه .

وتعلمت نفسي أن تسمع أعلان حبه كلما تقابلت في عينيه ,فعينه لا تستطيع أبدآ أن تخفي حبه المتدفق في قلبه ,فراحت نفسي تبحث عن عينه في كل مكان ولا ترضى أبدآ ان تشخص الا فيه ولا ترتاح الا في أعلان حبه.

ولا أدري أننى قد ملك النور الحقيقي في داخلي لانى أحب يسوع الحلو لان يسوع الحلو هو النور الحقيقي وأدراك نوره ما هو الا أدراك حبه.

والعجيب أن نوره الذي في داخلي قد أضاء كياني وصرت أنا مضيئ بنوره لما لا وموسي النبي خادم العهد العتيق لمجر أنه تكلم مع الله صار وجه يضيئ ولم ينطفئ حتى أنه كان يلبس برقع لحجب النور عن الناس!

فكم يكون نور العالم كله يسوع الحلو والذى لم يُعطيني أن أتكلم معه فقط كما موسي ,بل سكن في قلبي وصار هو شمس حياتي الداخلية .

ومعرفته كانت من نور وجهه الذى أضاء في داخلي ,فالنور في داخلي ولي النور ولهذا صرنا بالحقيقة أبناء نور :
لان الله الذي قال ان يشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي اشرق في قلوبنا لانارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح 2كو 4 : 6

نعم هو هو الذى قال في بداية خلق الكون ليكن نور وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.تك 1: 3هو الذى أشرق في قلوبنا بنور وجه يسوع المسيح الحلو ,فأشرق النور فينا وتذوقنا النور وعندما أضئ النور فينا واشرق نهار الحياة الابدية والذي ليس له غروب منذ ذلك اليوم الجديد اليوم الثامن والذى سوف لا ينتهي ابدآ ولا سوف يعقبه يوم أخر.

منذ فجر هذا اليوم نحن نري وجه يسوع الحلو ونتفرس في جماله كل الوقت وحتى زوال الوقت نحن نراه والوقت سوف يمر ونحن نضحك عليه لانه غير قادر على حجب وجه يسوع الحلو المنير من أمام قلوبنا :

العزّ والبهاء لباسها وتضحك على الزمن الآتي. أم 31 : 25

لك المجد ايها النور الحقيقي من النور الحقيقي نشكرك لانك بمحبتك العجيبة سمحت لنا نحن الجلوس في الظلمة وظلال الموت أن ندخل في النور ويكون لنا النور ونشترك في النور بل نصير فيك نحن نور العالم مت 5 : 14

كل هذا لايمكن أن يكون الا بحب عالي الهي فائق على كل معرفة ارضية ,فعن طريق قبولك أن تتجسد وتتحد بطبيعتنا التى هي فى ذاتها مظلمة ,ولكن أستنارة بالاتحاد بك وأخذت من نورك نور يارب .

ليس سشئ أعظم من النور الحقيقي الذي هو شخصك الالهي والذي صار فينا , وانهي على ليل حياتنا المر ,بمجيئك الى نفسي يارب وقبولك أن تسكن في قلبي اشرقت الحياة بنورها في قلبي وصار هناك نهار في داخلي .

فالنور في داخلي عن طريق قبولي لحبك حب شخصك الالهي الحلو ,ولهذا أتمسك بكل قلبي يا يسوع بحبك حب شخصك الالهي الفريد ضد كل ضربة توجه الى نفسي .

كتير جدآ ما يحاول العدو أن يُرسل سهامه المظلمة الى نفسي وغرضه أن يُطفئ النور في داخلي بأى وسيله ,فهو عاقد الامل على إطفاء النور في قلبي حتى يتمكن من الدخول الى قلبي بكل جيوشه وجنوده.

ولكن أنا مطمئن يارب رغم ضعفي الشديد جدآ لان النور الذى في داخلي هو هو أنت هو شخصك الالهي الحبيب ,فمن يقدر أن يطفئ نورك الالهي ؟

فليلقي بكل سهامه المظلمة التى تتحطم فور أقترابها من نورك القوي فهل لليل أن يستطيع أن يستمر في بزوغ النهار ؟

ولكن ارجوك يا ابن الله أن تُعينى ضعف أيماني بالنور لان ايماني بالنور الذي صار فعلآ في داخلي هو الذي يسمح للنور أن ينتشر ويملئ جميع كياني ولا يكون في داخلي أى جزء غير واصل اليه النور .

فأظهر يارب بنورك في كياني وانشر نورك في جميع حواسي وفهمي واعضائي لكي تتطهر بالنور وتصير أعضاء نور .

يارب انت نور العالم كله وأتيت من أجل أن تدحر ظلمة العالم كله حنن قلوب الجميع يارب أن تأتي للنور وتحب النور لكي تصير أبناء نور لرب واحد امين لك المجد الى الابد أمين.
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو :؛ الباب :؛
_______________________

1 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان الذي لا يدخل من الباب الى حظيرة الخراف بل يطلع من موضع آخر فذاك سارق ولص. 2 واما الذي يدخل من الباب فهو راعي الخراف. 3 لهذا يفتح البواب والخراف تسمع صوته فيدعو خرافه الخاصة باسماء ويخرجها. 4 ومتى اخرج خرافه الخاصة يذهب امامها والخراف تتبعه لانها تعرف صوته. 5 واما الغريب فلا تتبعه بل تهرب منه لانها لا تعرف صوت الغرباء. يو 10 : 1 _ 6

لا يعرف الباب الى حضيرة الخراف الا واحد فقط ,هو الراعى الصالح الحقيقيى , فالباب الحقيقيى الذى يمكن أن يدخل منه الراعى الى داخل الحظيرة ,يكون باب سري جدآ ومن الصعب على أى أحد غير الراعى الحقيقيى أن يجده 

لان الراعي الحقيقيى هو الذى بنى الحظيرة بيده وهو الذى جعل هذا الباب سري للغاية لكى لا يستطيع أحد أن يصل اليه غيره هو .

ولهذا جميع الذين جاءوا من قبله لم يستطيعوا أن يدخلوا من الباب لانهم بالفعل لم يستطيعوا أن يجدوا الباب من أصله , ولهذا دخلوا من موضع أخر .

وعلى كل ذلك كان مجيء الراعى الحقيقى ضرورة حتمية لإنقاذ الخراف الخاصة به ,فالمسيح الحلو هو الوحيد الذى يعرف الباب الذى يدخل منه الى النفس البشرية . وليس أى أحد أخر ,وكل أخر يدخل الى النفس يدخل من موضع أخر لذلك هو سارق ولص !!

هذه حقيقة فأى أخر يدخل الى النفس البشرية فهو يدخل بغرض أن يسبي هذه النفس ويمتلكها لحسابه ويستعبدها لذاته ويستفيد منها مهما كانت المبادئ المعلنة والبراقة !!

ولهذا هو فى النهاية سارق ولص للنفس وطاقات النفس , وحتى أذا انخدعت النفس وفتحت له أبوابها الخلفية ليدخل منها .

أم الوحيد الذى يدخل من الباب ,باب النفس الطبيعي ويُفتح له الباب حيث أنه هو الوحيد الذى يعرف طريق هذا الباب,هو المسيح يسوع الحلو فهو الراعي الصالح الحقيقيى للنفس ,.

حيث أنه يدخل للنفس لا من أجل أن يسبيى النفس أو يأخذ منها أى شيئ فيها بل هو الوحيد الذى يدخل الى النفس ليعطيى لها ويدخل الى النفس ,وهو غير محتاج الى النفس فى أى شيئ بل هى التى فى شدة الاحتياج له فى كل شيئ !

فهو يدخل لها ليعطيها وبلا حدود يُعطيها حياته ويعطيها أفضل : واما انا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل يو 10 : 10

فيسوع المسيح هو الوحيد حياة النفس البشرية والنفس بدون أن تفتح له ويدخل اليها تظل حائرة حزينة مشتته مهما دخل اليها من موضع أخر كثيرين هم سراق ولصوص ,لانه سرعان ما تكتشف النفس وخاصآ أذ ا كانت صادقة وأمينة بأن كل ما دخل اليها هو سارق ولص لها ولا يعطيها شيئ بل يأخذ منها كل شيئ !

واله السلام الذي اقام من الاموات راعي الخراف العظيم ربنا يسوع بدم العهد الابدي عب 13 : 20 يعرف باب الخراف وهو واقف على هذا الباب دائما ويقرع عليه بهدوء ان سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل اليه واتعشى معه وهو معي. رؤ 3 : 20

فإذا فتحت النفس له حينئذآ تسمع صوته تسمعه يُنادى عليها بالحياة الحقيقية الابدية ,وصوته حلو ولذيذ للنفس جدآ ,يستقر صوته فى القلب للعمر كله يُنادى عليها من أى أنحراف أو سقوط ,
ويكون صوته هو القائد داخل النفس دائمآ يدعوها الى السمو والارتفاع نحو كل ما هو أعلى من التراب والارض والفساد ,.

ويسوع الحلو عندما يدخل الى النفس وتفتح له الباب أى باب نفسها على الفور يُعطيها أسم خاص بها تعرفه ويعرفه هو فقط وهو يُنادى به عليها ويكون مصدر فرح وعزاء عظيم للنفس فالسعادة كل السعادة للنفس عندما تسمع من فم يسوع الحلو أسمها ,وهو يُنادى به عليها :

والآن اسمع يا يعقوب عبدي واسرائيل الذي اخترته. 2 هكذا يقول الرب صانعك وجابلك من الرحم معينك.لا تخف يا عبدي يعقوب ويا يشورون الذي اخترته أشع 44 : 1

فلا يدعى اسمك بعد ابرام بل يكون اسمك ابراهيم.لاني اجعلك ابا لجمهور من الامم تك 17 : 5

وقال له الله اسمك يعقوب.لا يدعى اسمك فيما بعد يعقوب بل يكون اسمك اسرائيل.فدعا اسمه اسرائيل تك 35 : 10

فكلما تحرك حب النفس فى قلب الله نادى يسوع على النفس بأسمها الجديد الذى هو أختاره فهو يدعو خرافه الخاصة بأسماء ويخرجها يو 10 : 4

ويكون هذا الاسم خاص جدآ لا يُنادى به النفس أى أحد أخر بخلاف يسوع الحلو لانه من أختياره هو وهو الذى حدده يوم أن أختار النفس له !

ويكون نداء يسوع على النفس يهذا الاسم هو طريق للخروج من الموت الى الحياة من العدم والفسادة الى الحياة الابدية ,فهو يدعوها لكى يُخرجها :

ومتى اخرج خرافه الخاصة يذهب امامها والخراف تتبعه لانها تعرف صوته يو 10 : 4

فهو ينادى عليها باسمها لكى تراه وتنظره أمامها حتى تثبت نظرها عليه ليشفيها من النظر الى أى شيئ آخر ,فسر الحياة الابدية كلها يكون فى النظر اليه والذهاب خلفه .

فهو جاء لكي يسير أمام النفس وهى تتبعه الى النهاية حتى يدخل بها الى مجال الحياة الابدية والمجد الابدى ,الحياة الدائمة الى الابد ,والذى لايوجد بها تغير .
ففى هذا الزمان يحدث تغير مستمر فتوجد أوقات تكون النفس فيها دائمة النظر ليسوع وتسير خلفه فى هدوء وإنسجام وأطمئنان .ولكن أحيانآ يحدث تشتيت من العدو وقد تختفي هذه الرؤية ولهذا يعود ينادى يسوع على النفس باسمها .

وعندما تسمع صوته يُخرجها ويسير أمامها من جديد وتتبعه .

هذا هو الجانب الاول من الباب باب الخراف فالباب أولآ هو فى النفس ولا يعرفه غير يسوع وهو الذى يدخل منه فقط., ولكن من الضرورى جدآ أن تلاحظ النفس دخول يسوع وتسمع لصوت يده وهو يقرع على باب النفس ثم تفتح له الباب ,لان هذا الباب السرائرى لايقرع عليه أخر لانه لايعرفه أحد خلاف يسوع .

ولتنتبه النفس أن يسوع الحلو وديع القلب ويقرع على الباب بهدوء ولطف وتودد, فلابد أن تكون النفس غير مشغوله بأى شيئ أخر يشدها فتصم أذنيها عن هذا الصوت فلا تفتح الباب ,كما فعل اليهود عندما سمعوا هذا الكلام عينه من فم يسوع :

فهذا المثل قاله يسوع وأما هم فلم يفهموا ما هو الذى كان يكلمهم به يو 10 : 6

أخاف جدآ يا نفسى أن تكونى مثل هؤلاء الذين كلمهم يسوع بنفس هذا الكلام وتعجبوا ولم يفهموا ماذا يقول ,بل شعروا بالملل من كلام يسوع وطول كلامه فهو يقول نفس الكلام ويدعو لنفس الدعوة ولكن أذا كان فى داخلك يا نفسى أنشغال بشيئ أخر اكيد سوف يكون كلام يسوع بلا حرارة فى قلبك .

او ربما تشعرى أنه كلام عادى مثل كل الكلام الذى تسمعيه أو هو كلام للتسلية وليس للحياة ,أحذرى يا نفسى لان كلام يسوع موزون جدآ وهو فرصة تأتى لك فأذا أحسنتى استغلالها كسبتى الحياة الابدية .

أما أذا مر كلام يسوع عليك مرور الكرام فقدتى فرصة الحياة التى ربما لاتتكرر ثانيآ أو عندما تعود تكونى يا نفسى ارتبطى أكثر بالعالم والتراب فلا تستطيعى فتح الباب ليسوع ,وتكتفى بأنك تتحصرى على نفسك .

وأما الجزء الثانى من المثل فهو :

فقال لهم يسوع أيضآ الحق أقول لكم أنى أنا باب الخراف ,جميع الذين أتوا قبلي هم سراق ولصوص ,ولكن الخراف لم تسمع لهم .
أنا هو الباب إن دخل أحد بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعي ,السارق لايأتى الا ليسرق ويذبح ويهلك أما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل يو 10 :7 _10

فالمسيح هو الوحيد الذى يعرف باب الدخول الى النفس دخول صحيح لغرض أعطاء النفس وليس الاخذ منها وهو أيضآ الباب الوحيد الذى من يدخل منه يجد الحياة وتثبت فيها الى الابد .

فبخروح أدم من رعاية الله فقد الحياة وخرج من باب الحياة كما وضع الله كاروبيم أمام باب الحياة ليمنع ادم من الدخول منه مرة اخرى لانه اصبح فاسد فلكى لا يحيا فى الفساد الى الابد.

ولكن بعد 5500 سنة من الضياع فى ظلال الموت جاء يسوع الحلو ليكون هو الباب الحقيقيى والمنتظر خلف كل هذه العصور المظلمة .

الباب الوحيد الان هو يسوع ولفترة محدودة فقط من يُحب الحياة فليتقدم ليدخل منه ومن لا يحب الحياة سوف لا يراه !ولكن من رآه يدخل منه فتنفتح عيناه على الحياة الحقيقية والنور الحقيقي ,

كل من طرق باب أخر خلافه قد ينخدع بنور مزيف فى البداية وفى بداية انفتاح الباب ولكنه فى النهاية يجد ظلام مخيف جدآ ,ولكن الباب الحقيقيى يسوع الحلو يكون ضيق وكرب فى البداية وكله الم وتعب ولكن بمجرد الخول منه ,يسرى النور فى الكيان وتُشفي النفس من الجروح .

وكلما أجتهد الانسان أكثر لكى يسير فيه بالرغم من كربه وضيقه يجد تعزية الهية غالية تسكن نفسه وتساعده على الثبات فيه أكثر . فتعزية هذا الباب مرهونة بالاجتهاد فى الدخول فيه رغم متاعبه الظاهرية .!

وكل من يرتعب من بدايته ويخاف من أن يدخل منه بدون تعزية فى البداية يظل واقف أمام الباب يتمني الدخول ,ولكنه فاقد العزيمة على الدخول ,فالباب ليس فيه جاذبية فى بدايته أو بالاحري طالما هو مغلق ولم تمسكنا العزيمة لفتحه والدخول منه .

فالدخول من هذا الباب يتطلب بالضرورة أيمان بثقة بما يُرجي والايقان بأمور لاترى ,فهذا هو الباب فى بدايته ولكن العجيب من دخل من الباب بإيمان وثقة وجد ما يترجاه كائن أمام عينيه على الفور وما يُنظر قد صار منظور بالفعل.

يا نفسي الشقية استيقظي واسمعى لصوت عريسك الذى يحبك من أجل شخصك .,الذى يحبك وهو لا يُريد أبدآ منك أى شيئ ,بل هو يُريد أن يُعطيك كل شيئ ,انه هو اليوم هنا يقرع على بابك غدآ لن تجديه .

هو هنا يُنادى عليك بالحب والسلام يدعوكي يا نفسى أن تتركى اى أنشغال عنك وأن تُصدقى كلامه لانه هو الوحيد الذى يخاف عليك ويحبك بالحق ,ودعوته عظيمة جدآ فهو يدعوكى الى الحياة الابدية فى السرور والسعادة الحقيقية .

لماذا لا تستقبلي دعوته بالحرارة يا نفسى ,!؟لماذا تبحثى فى العالم على مسرة وعلى عزاء يا نفسي ليس فى العالم عزائك ليس فى الجسد مسرتك لماذا تبحثى بعيدآ عنه هو الينبوع الوحيد الذى يستطيع أن يروى عطشك هو الخبز الوحيد الذى يستطيع أن يجعلك تشبعى عندما تأكلين منه ,.

هو اليوم واقف أمام بابك كله حب كله استعداد لحبك يقرع بكل حنو وتودد ينتظرك تفتحي ينتظرك تلقي عنك كل الاهتمامات التافه وتفتحي له ليدخل أحترسي يا نفسي أذا مضي الوقت وذهبت الفرصة وحاولتى ان تدخلي من الباب فلا تستطيعي . من بعدما يكون رب البيت قد قام واغلق الباب وابتدأتم تقفون خارجا وتقرعون الباب قائلين يا رب يا رب افتح لنا يجيب ويقول لكم لا اعرفكم من اين انتم. لو 13 : 25


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو :؛؛ الكرمة ؛؛
___________________






يسوع الحلو كشف عن شخصه الالهي بوضوح قائلآ: أنا الكرمة الحقيقية يو 15 : 1
فهل كان هناك كرمة غير حقيقية ؟

نعم الكرمة غير الحقيقية هي أدم الاول .وقد خرجت منها أغصان كثيرة جدآ هي البشرية العتيقة .ولكن الكرمة القديمة فسدت ولهذا أغصانها جميعها كانت فاسدة .
(شعب بني اسرائيل أيضآ امتداد للكرمة غير الحقيقية الفاسدة ,وكانوا لأعلان هذه الكرمة غير الحقيقية )
وكل غصن خرج من أدم كان غصن فاسد لا يستطيع أن يثمر عنب جيد أبدآ.ولهذا كان من الضروري أن يتغير هذا الاصل وتأتي كرمة جيدة صالحة يمكن أن تُعطي ثمار جيدة

ولهذا جاء يسوع الحلو وصار هو بنفسه الكرمة الحقيقية .وهذا بعد أن طعم طبيعتنا بطبيعته الإلهية وطبعآ بدون أختلاط فظل هو الله المرتفع فوق الجميع أو أمتزاج ونحن أيضآ لم تتغير طبيعتنا عن كوننا بشر, أو تغير حيث ظل الله كما هو الله ونحن بشر كما كنا بشر.

ولكن حملنا الله كلنا في طبيعته ولم يعد أدم هو أصل الخليقة الجديدة بل يسوع المسيح هو الذي أصبح أصل وبكر البشرية الجديدة في كل شيئ ,يتقدم البشرية في كل شيئ ,فهو تألم وقبر ثم قام فاتحآ باب الخلود والابدية امام جميع البشر ,حيث صار هو بكر الراقدين ومتقدم في كل شيئ لحسابنا :

وهو راس الجسد الكنيسة.الذي هو البداءة بكر من الاموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء. كو 1:18

ويظهر بالنعمة ضرورة موت أدم الانسان العتيق بعد أن خالف الله وسقط في التعدي وعدم الثبات في حضرة الله ,وأيضآ يظهر لماذا فسد الجميع بفساد أدم .

فأدم هو أصل الكرمة القديم و كان أدم يحمل جميع أفراد البشرية فيه ولهذا عندما أخطأ آدم أخطأ الجميع ,وعندما مات آدم فالجميع ماتوا في آدم :
لانه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع 1كو 15 : 22

لانه كيف تخرج أغصان حية وصحيحة من أصل ميت وفاسد ؟! وهنا كان لابد من تغير الاصل بأخر حي . فالمشكلة ليست في خطية أدم فالله قادر أن يغفر خطية أدم ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية هو أن آدم قد فسد بقبول الخطية ودخله الموت .

وبهذا دخلت الخطية والموت الى كل الجنس البشري فكان من الضروري أن يظهر أصل جديد للبشرية يحملها وتستمد منه حياتها حيث أن الجميع صارت فيه الخطية والموت والفساد :

من اجل ذلك كأنما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطأ الجميع رو 5 : 12

ولهذا بين لنا الله لجة محبته أذ ونحن بعد خطاة وقد تملكت علينا جميعآ الخطية ,وصرنا نخرج من أصل فاسد ولا رجاء او أمل في الصلاح .

ونحن جلوس في الظلمة وضلال الموت أشرق بغتة علينا نورآ عظيمآ , فلقد نزل الله وظهر في وسطنا وبيننا ,الله النور أشرق بيننا وأضاء ظلمة البشرية ,وحول دجى البشرية المعتم نهارآ بحضوره .

ولم يحضر الله كزائر ثم يرحل ولكنه جاء ليأخذنا معه الى ابديته التى لاتعرف الليل:

الظلمة ايضا لا تظلم لديك والليل مثل النهار يضيء.كالظلمة هكذا النور مز 139 : 12

,فلقد قرر يسوع الحلو أن نترك ليل وظلمة العالم هذا ونستوطن عنده في ابديته السعيدة .
ولذلك كان مجيئه عجيب جدآ فلقد جاء في الجسد !! تسلل الله الينا ودخل من باب بشريتنا المظلمة ,فتحول ظلام بشريتنا فيه الى نور .

,فهو جعل ظلمة الحياة التى فينا تُضيئ.لانه حنان ورؤف ورحيم قرر أن يتحد بنا فيحول ظلمة طبيعتنا الى النور لانه هو النور الحقيقي الذي اشرق في ظلمة طبيعتنا :
نور اشرق في الظلمة للمستقيمين.هو حنّان ورحيم وصديق مز 122 : 4

وظلمة حياتنا التى لم نتخيل ابدآ أنها سوف تنتهي قد وضع لها نهاية :
قد جعل للظلمة نهاية والى كل طرف هو يفحص أي 28 : 3

لقد غير مجيئ المسيح الحلو الينا في الجسد كل شيئ بالنسبة للانسان ,ذلك بعد أن صار هو الاصل أو الكرمة التى تحمل الاغصان .

فبعد أن أغلق على الانسان في العصيان والخطية والموت ,ولا حياة او رجاء جاء لكي يرحم الجميع :
لان الله اغلق على الجميع معا في العصيان لكي يرحم الجميع رو 11 : 32

لان مجيئ المسيح وتجسده صار هو الكرمة الحقيقية ثم أعطنا جسده المحي ودمه ترياق عدم الموت لكي نحيا به .وبالتالي طُعمنا فيه .

فالاب القدوس هو الكرام الذي جذب البشرية بمحبته وطعمنا في ابنه الوحيد الكرمة الحقيقية ,ولهذا صار هناك الإمكانية ان يرجع الإنسان الشرير عن شرة ,وأن يتوب الفجار ويتبرر بدم يسوع المسيح .

يسوع الحلو هو الكرمة ولهذا اليوم ينبه أذهننا الى هذه الحقيقة الهامة ,كل من لا يكتشف أنه لم يعد في أدم بل في المسيح سوف يموت ولا يستفيد أبدآ بمجيئ المسيح وعمله !!

ولكن كيف أعرف أذا كنت في المسيح فعلآ ام مازالت أعيش كما كنت قديمآ في أدم ؟
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

وجودنا في المسيح ليست فكرة او فلسفة ولكنها حقيقة أيمانية وأيضآ ذات مفاعيل حقيقية لها أصول في المسيح وعمله ألخلاصي منذ التجسد بمرورآ بالألم والصليب والموت فالقيامة والصعود وإرسال الروح القدس .

ولها أصول عقائدية هامة تربط فعل الأصل ألخلاصي لها بالفعل الطقسي الذي نأخذه أقصد أن وجودنا في المسيح والذي صار بالتجسد واتحاد الطبيعة الالهية بالطبيعة البشرية في وحدة بلا افتراق او اختلاط او تغير .

نستمد فعله ونثبت فيه بالولادة الجديدة من فوق أى من الماء والروح في المعمودية حيث نولد ميلاد حقيقيي من زرع لا يفنى او يضمحل ابدي :

مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية الباقية الى الابد.1بط 1 : 23

ثم تثبت الحياة الحقيقية فينا ونصبح أحياء وفينا بذرة الحياة بعد أن نتذوق الحياة بالتناول من سر الافخارستيا .ولهذا كنيستنا التى يقودها الروح القدس وبألهام من الروح القدس قد رتبت لحن جميل يقال بعد صلاة الصلح والوصول الى التحام السمائيين مع الارضيين بالشركة فى تقديم التسبيح لله ,فعندما ينكشف سر التجسد بعد أن يرفع الكاهن الستر من فوق المذبح ويُعلن الكاهن سر مصالحة الاب مع البشر في المسيح خلال صلاة الصثلح :
اي ان الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة. 1كو 5 : 19

حينئذآ نتشفع بالسيدة العذراء امنا مريم الذي تجسد منها المسيح ومن الروح القدس ,وعندما يُعلن الكاهن عن التحام السمائيين مع الارضيين ويصف الشاروبيم والسيرافيم الذين يسبحون معنا حينئذآ يقال لحن ايها الرب اله القوات (أبشويس إفنوتي) بكلامات رائعة تعبر عن تعهد المسيح بكرمته لانه هو الكرام المحب لكرمه:

أيها الرب إله القوات 
ارجع واطلع من السماء
انظر وتعهد هذه 
الكرمة،اصلحها وثبتها 
هذه التي غرستها يمينك. 
هلليلويا هلليلويا هلليلويا. بارك 
الزروع والعشب فلتكن
رحمتك وسلامك حصنا 
لشعبك
((أسبسمس واطس يقال في القداس الباسيلي )
كل هذا يجعل وجودنا في المسيح ليست فكرة فلسفية نتخيلها بالعقل او نتصورها بالفكر بل هي حقيقية قائمة ,وتستمد حقيقتها من الله نفسه لان الذي صنع هذا كله هو الله بمحبته المتناهية للانسان .

والذي يقترب من الله بالصدق وبنية طاهرة او يقترب من الله مدفوع الى الحياة من الموت ,يستغيث الى الله من ظلمة الحياة التى فيه ,تكشف له النعمة هذه الحقيقة ألا وهي أننا في المسيح وأنه هو الكرمة ونحن أغصان تثبت فيه .

وقد يكون عرف بفكره قصة الخلاص كلها ويكون أخذ طقس المعمودية وحلول الروح القدس ويأكل من الجسد والدم ولكنه لم يكن يُدرك قيمة هذا كله ولم يشعر به بالنعمة .

ولهذا متى أقترب من الله بالصدق وطلب الحياة تكشف له النعمة هذه الحقيقة العظيمة والتى أخذها بسبب هذه المفاعيل الالهية فيأخذ من النعمة أدراك فائق على العقل والامكانيات البشرية فيعرف بطريقة خارجة عن المعرفة والفهم .

يعرف أن وجوده وكيانه هو في المسيح ,وأن المسيح فيه ويسكن في قلبه بالايمان ,حيث يقف الفكر والتصور الخاص بالانسان يقف عاجز ومذهول لا يجد كلمات او تعبيرات مخزونة عنده ليعبر بها عن هذه الحقيقية .ولكنه يشعر بها بكل يقين ولا يستطيع أن يشك لحظة واحدة فيها .

ومتى كشفت النعمة للانسان المستغيث بها بصدق هذه الحقيقية والتى هي كما سبق ووضحنا لها أصول ومفاعيل خلاصية في عمل المسيح نفسه ثم أصول ومفاعبل طقسية وعقائدية .

حينئذآ يكون الانسان قد وضع قدمه على بداية طريق الحياة الابدية ويكون معد ومهيأ أن يسير في طريق الحياة الابدية بلا نهاية ويمر على جميع أحداث العالم بقدم ثابته فى الحياة الابدية .

فأحداث العالم والتى تهدم في كيان الانسان الطبيعي لا تستطيع أن تقترب منه بل هي تكون دافه للسير بخطوات اسرع في طريق الحياة الابدية .

ويعبر هذا الانسان على امور الحياة الارضية وكأنه ليس من هذا العالم ,فلا أحداث العالم او ملذاته او امواله وطمعه ,او اهواله تحرك قلبه او تستمليه!!

حيث يظل الشعور الحقيقي بوجود الانسان في المسيح والتى كشفته النعمة في الانسان هو القوة الخارقة التى ترفع الانسان فوق جميع أحداث العالم حتى أن يأتي الموت الطبيعي ,فيعبر عليه الانسان الذى في المسيح ليس كمن يسقط تحت سلطانه بل كم هو الذي يذله ويدوسه بأقدامه!! 

فهذا الشعور الابدى بوجودنا في المسيح ووجود المسيح فينا هو الحصن الذي يهرب الية الانسان دائمآ من كل ضيق او تهديد من العالم وحتى الموت نفسه فلا يستطيع ان يفصلنا عن وجودنا في المسيح .

هذا الشعور الحقيقي والذي صنعه المسيح بخلاصه وأعطاه لنا في طقس الكنيسة بالمعمودية وتثبيت الروح فينا والأكل من ترياق عدم الموت هو ترجمة حقيقية وعملية لما قاله المسيح عن نفسه بأنه هو الكرمة الحقيقية .

فأذا ذهبت الى غصن في كرمة طبيعية وسألته هل أنت تشعر بوجودك في الكرمة ام لا ؟فماذا يكون رده ؟

أتخيل أن هذا الغصن سوف يتعجب أولآ من السؤال ويصمت فترة ,ثم ينظر حوله وقد وجد أنه ليس له أصل في ذاته بل أصله هو الكرمة ذاتها .

ثم يفكر الغصن ويتخيل أنه قُطع من الكرمة وتُرك على الارض في حرارة الشمس ,فتنقبض نفسه جدآ وتنزعج ويملئ قلبه الرعب والخوف .!

فقد يتصور أن الحياة التى كانت تسري فيه بصورة مستمرة من الاصل وتُحي كيانه قد توقفت ,وأن كيانه قد ذبل وتدلت اوراقه الخضراء ولم تعد منتصبة كما من وقت بسيط مضي ,وتأخذ فى الجفاف وعندما تضربه حرارة الشمس ,يشعر بأن كيانه الجاف أخذ يفقد ما تبقي فيه من مظاهر الحياة فلقد تحول الى عود ميت جاف ,.
ويفيق الغصن من هذا الكابوس المزعج على يد الانسان الذي سأله هذا السؤال وهي تمتد اليه لتأخذه حتى تضعه في النار لكي تحرقه وتستمد من احتراقه الدفء ,فينزعج ويصرخ الغصن في وجه الانسان قائلآ :

أذهب عني يا شيطان فأن لا أُريد أن أتصور هذا السؤال المزعج لاني عصن حي فقط طالما أن في الكرمة الوديعة التى تهبني الحياة وتُعطينى اياه بلا كيل دون أن تُعيرنى ابدآ .

فلنعود الى السؤال كيف أعرف أني في الكرمة الحقيقية غصن حي ؟ 
الاجابة هي من فم المسيح .فهو الذى كشف عن ذلك بوضوح عندما قال: انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان.الذي يثبت فيّ وانا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير.لانكم بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا.يو 15 : 5

فمن كشفت له النعمة حقيقة وجوده في الكرمة الحقيقية ,يجد فيه ثمر من الكرمة وليس منه لانه بدون الكرمة مستحيل أن يفعل شيئ ,الدليل على أننا أغصان حية هو في ثمار الكرمة الذي يظهر في طبيعتنا .

الذي يُقارن دائمآ بين حياته العملية القديمة وحياته بعد أن كشفت له النعمة وجوده كغصن في المسيح فيجد تغير كبير هذا غصن حي فى المسيح الحلو الكرمة الحقيقية .

من وجد في داخله قلبآ جديدآ يرفض دائمآ دنس العالم ولا يميل بنيته نحو شهوات العالم بل ينزعج من ذكراها او حتى الرائحة التى تُذكره بنجاسات العالم فهذا غصن حي في الكرمة الحقيقية يسوع الحلو.

من وجد تخيلاته صارت الهية فقط ,وسرحانه صار فيما للمسيح فقط وقد هرب من تخيلاته كل نجاسة او ملذات جسدية شريرة فهذا ايضآ غصن حي .

ومن تطهر قلبه من كل عداوة وبغضه وحقد على أى أنسان مهما كان ,بل يرفض دائمآ أن يبغض اخيه او يدخل معه في صراعات حتي لو في الفكر بل يحول غضبه كله نحو ذاته ونقد ذاته وأدانة نفسه بدل من الاخرين هذا هو الغصن الذي يثبت في المسيح لان هذه هي الثمار الطبيعية التى من الكرمة الحقيقية يسوع الحلو .

ولكن من فحص نفسه بصدق فوجد أن حياته واهتمامه يدور حول لذة نفسه فقط او حول لذة من هم من ذاته , 
وأنه يسعي اليوم كله وكل يوم من أجل أن يمجد ذاته سواء في عين نفسه او في عين الاخرين فهذا غصن قد فصل نفسه عن الكرمة ,وقريب من الموت والهلاك .

وهذا الشخص بالفعل لايعرف معنى لوجوده في المسيح ولا يعرف هذا الشعور لان النعمة لا تُعطي هذا الشعور أبدآ لنفس تشعر بذاتها .
او شخص حياته تدور حول ذاته ,فلنفحص نفوسنا بصدق وأمانه فنلاحظ تصورات قلوبنا ومخيلتنا بكل دقة لان ما تسرح فيه النفس ,وما يتخيله القلب في غفلة من العقل يكشف من هي النفس وما هو أهتمامها .

يارب يسوع المسيح الكرمة الحقيقية كثيرآ جدآ ما أجد تخيالات قلبى وفكرى شريرة ,مع العلم أنني غصن فى كرمة مقدسة وفيها القداسة المطلقة .كيف هذا يارب ؟
فاتضرع اليك يارب يسوع المسيح أن تكشف عن عيني سر اتحادي بك وسر حياتي التى صارت هي انت ,فاليوم أنا غصن بالفعل وبالعمل الخلاصي الذى أنت أكملته ,وبالعمودية التى أخذتها .

فانا غصن ارجوك ارجوك أسمح لحياتك أن تسري اليا أن الغصن الذي فيك لكي ترطب حياتك كياني الذى جف وأقترب من الموت.

لا يارب لا تسمح أبد أن أجف وأنا فيك ,لانى عارف أذا مرت الفرصة واستمريت فى رفضى لحياتك أن تسري فى عروق ولحاء نفسى سوف اموت وأٌطع منك ,غذينى أنا الغصن المحتاج الى حياتك ,وأن كان في داخلي يارب عروق مسدود لا تسمح للحياة الحقيقية ان تسري منك ,.

وبسبب الاشتراك فى شهوات العالم وموته والاقتداء بأنسان العالم الميت ,فاتضرع اليك طهرني من هذا الوباء وسلك كل العروق المسدودة في كياني واجعلها تمتص منك الحياة وتوزعها هلى كل خلايا نفسي .

ارجوك أعطني من ثمارك ,حملنى أن الغصن الذى فيك ومحسوب عليك بثمار الهية ,من يراها يمجدك متحيرآ لانى غصن ردئ لايمكن أبدآ أن يطرح ثمر فهذا عكس الطبيعة ,ولكن بعد أن طُعمت فيك من الممكن أن يظهر في ثمر ولكنه ليس مني بل من الاصل الذى يحملنى ,

فأرجوك أعطني أن ارى ثمار اتحادك بطبيعتى وأن أتمتع وأتذوق هذه الثمار التى هى علامة حبك لنفسى وعلامة المحبة التى هى جوهرك يارب المجد لك الى الابد امين

يا اله الجنود ارجعنّ اطّلع من السماء وانظر وتعهد هذه الكرمة مز 80 : 14


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛؛ الحياة ؛؛
_____________________

الإنسان الطبيعي ولد لكي يموت , فهو قد أنحدر من أصل مخلوق من العدم ,من أصل قد خُلق من التراب .ومن العسير جدآ على الإنسان الطبيعي أن يتحد بالله وتسكن فيه النعمة , فهو غير قادر أن يحتفظ بالنعمة فى كيانه ولا يستطيع أن يُقدر قيمة النعمة .

((لو كان الله قد نطق بكلمة _ وهذا في قدرته _ ليلغي اللعنة ...لصار الانسان مثل ادم قبل التعدي ينال النعمة من خارج ,ولا يحوزها متحدة بجسده )) القديس أثناسيوس (ضد الاريوسيين 2: 68)

فهو مخلوق ترابي والسقوط أصابه بعتمة روحية داخلية وتشوه عظيم من جهة الله القدوس ,ولان الله روح فهو بعيد جدآ عن الله وتظهر اعمال الله بالنسبة له جهالة:

ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لانه عنده جهالة.ولا يقدر ان يعرفه 1كو 2 : 14

وقد جلبت خطية الإنسان الأول الموت على البشرية كلها وأصبح الإنسان الطبيعي فاسد بطبيعته ,ولابد أن يأتي عليه الموت لمحالة!!

وسقطت البشرية كلها تحت عبودية الخوف بسبب الموت الذي صار عدو الإنسان الأول والأخير, وفقد الإنسان جميع مسراته بسبب الموت ,حتى آن القبر صار بمثابة أب للإنسان والدود هو أمه وإخوته:

وقلت للقبر انت ابي وللدود انت امي واختي أي 17 : 14

إلى هذا الحد صارت حياة الإنسان تعيسة وليس لها هدف أو قيمة ,فما المنفعة من وجود الإنسان إذا كانت النهاية هي الموت ؟

حتى أن الإنسان كان من مرارة الخوف من الموت يتمني أنه لم يولد من أصله ,وهذا أفضل إذا كان يولد لكي يموت .

وقد تصارعت البشرية الحزينة مع الله خالقها ولكن معرفته كانت بعيدة جدآ عن الإنسان الطبيعي ,ولهذا صرخت البشرية نحو الله وبمرارة نفس قالت :

ليته هلك اليوم الذي ولدت فيه والليل الذي قال قد حبل برجل. 4 ليكن ذلك اليوم ظلاما.لا يعتن به الله من فوق ولا يشرق عليه نهار. 5 ليملكه الظلام وظل الموت.ليحل عليه سحاب.لترعبه كاسفات النهار. 6 اما ذلك الليل فليمسكه الدجى ولا يفرح بين ايام السنة ولا يدخلنّ في عدد الشهور. 7 هوذا ذلك الليل ليكن عاقرا.لا يسمع فيه هتاف. 8 ليلعنه لاعنو اليوم المستعدون لايقاظ التنين. 9 لتظلم نجوم عشائه.لينتظر النور ولا يكن ولا ير هدب الصبح. 10 لانه لم يغلق ابواب بطن امي ولم يستر الشقاوة عن عينيّ. 11 لم لم امت من الرحم.عندما خرجت من البطن لم لم اسلم الروح. 12 لماذا اعانتني الركب ولم الثدي حتى ارضع. 13 لاني قد كنت الآن مضطجعا ساكنا.حينئذ كنت نمت مستريحا 14 مع ملوك ومشيري الارض الذين بنوا اهراما لانفسهم 15 او مع رؤساء لهم ذهب المالئين بيوتهم فضة 16 او كسقط مطمور فلم اكن.كأجنّة لم يروا نورا. أي 3: 2 : 17

وليس في هذا مبالغة بل هذه مشاعر صادقة تُعبر بها البشرية ويصرخ بها الإنسان الطبيعي من مرارة الموت الذي يتربص بيه في كل وقت ,وينتظره مهما طال الزمان فهو نهاية حتمية فلا شفاعة في الموت !!عند الانسان الطبيعي.

وهكذا صار الموت هو حكم الهي على الإنسان الطبيعي المنحدر من أصل أدم ,فالموت صار يعمل في الإنسان بمجرد أن يُجد على الأرض يعمل في طبيعته ,على الفور موازي لعمل النمو والحياة .

يعمل الموت في الإنسان ويخط فيه خطوط عريضة يوم بعد يوم حتى يقضي عليه تمام في النهاية ,والموت يعمل في الانسان رغم ارادته ووبذل الانسان جهد عظيم جدآ فى مواجة الموت في الجسد ,من ابحاث واختراعات وادوية فى مواجة الموت والامراض التى تؤدي الى الموت.

ولكن بعد كل الجهد المشكور وعمل أدوية تواجه الإمراض بكل أنواعها ,يتحدي الموت في النهاية كل هذه المحاولات ويكون له الكلمة الأخيرة ودائمآ ينتصر بالضربة القاضية!!

اي انسان يحيا ولا يرى الموت اي ينجي نفسه من يد الهاوية مز 89 : 48

ولكن السؤال الهام أين الحياة ؟
__________________________

فإذا كانت الحياة هي التي أوجدت الإنسان الطبيعي ولكن الموت ملك عليه وأذله فلماذا الحياة صامته وهل سوف تصمت على الموت ,وتتركه يعبث في خليقتها إلى النهاية ؟!!

لقد تملك الموت من الإنسان حتى رضخ الإنسان له بعبودية مُرة ,واعتبر الإنسان أن سلطان الموت أعظم من أى سلطان أخر فنطق الإنسان قائلا الذي يموت لا يرجع .!!


لاني اعلم انك الى الموت تعيدني والى بيت ميعاد كل حيّ. أي 30 : 23

وبهذا صار الموت بيت ميعاد كل حي .! فهو يحي ليموت ,ولكن السؤال ماهي الحياة وأين توجد الحياة ؟
هذا سؤال صرخت به نفسي من أعماقها ولكن سيمعت صوت النعمة في داخلي يقول:

لانه من يجدني يجد الحياة وينال رضى من الرب.ام 8 : 35


من انت ؟ أكشف لي لأني أريد الحياة .......الموت هو العدو الحقيقي لكل إنسان وكل إنسان ميت ونهايته الموت فمن أنت الذي تقول من يجدني يجد الحياة .! أين أنت تكون واين تسكن ولماذا لا أرك؟

في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله يو 1 : 1



أنت تقول في البدء أنا أعرف أنه في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض. تك 1 : 1

فهل تقصد هذا البدء ؟

مخبر منذ البدء بالاخير ومنذ القديم بما لم يفعل قائلا رأيي يقوم وافعل كل مسرتي. أشع 46 : 10

أذا أنت لا تقصد ابدآ البدء الذي هو بداية خلق العالم ولكن ماذا هذا البدء هل هناك بدء آخر غير بدء تكوين العالم ؟

منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض. أم 8 : 23

أنه عجب يارب أنت تتكلم عن بدء ما قبل أى بدء قبل الأزمنة وقبل بداية كل بدء ,!1 قبل ظهور جميع صور الحياة المخلوقة اى انت تقصد فى الازل .

أنت الكلمة الموجود قبل الأرض وما عليها أي قبل بداية اى شيء أنت كائن ,وأنت الله !ولكن أنا لا أعرفك طبيعتي وقدراتي البشرية أقل جدآ من أن تعرفك وعيني التي أدُرك بها الأشياء لاتستطيع أن ترك .!!!

في الأزل كانت الكلمة , وكانت تفيد الكينونة والوجود أي كانت كائنة ,والكلمة كانت عند الله أي أن الكلمة هي من جوهر الله فيه ولاتنفصل عنه أبدآ وهذا منذ البدء قبل أي بدء أي منذ الأزل ,.

وكانت الكلمة هي الله ,فليس هناك فرق في الجوهر بين الله وبين الكلمة ,فالكلمة هي الله هذا كلن في البدء عند الله .ولكن يقف عقلي وتصوراتي البشرية الضعيفة جدآ والمحدودة .تقف عاجزة أشد العجز عن أن تتصور ما هو الكلمة الذي هو الله ؟! 
وكيف لي ان أتصور ما هو سابق أصلآ عن وجودي بل ووجود جميع الأشياء؟!!

إنا فقط أدرك الأشياء المنظورة التي حولي وأتعرف عليها بحواسي :

ولكن كيف لي من حواس تستطيع أن تُدرك ما هو سابق عن أى إدراك ؟وكيف لي أن أسبح الى ما هو سابق عن كل زمن وهو خارج عن أى حدود ؟

((كيف يتجاسر غير الاتقياء بجهالة على غير ما يجب , إذ أنهم مجرد بشر وغير قادرين حتي علي وصف ما على الارض و.لماذا أقول ما على الارض ؟

لعلهم يقولون لنا ماهي طبيعتهم الخاصة أن كانوا قادرين على فحصها ! ولكنهم بجسارة واعتداد بالذات لايرتعون من أن يخترعوا النظريات عن الامور التى تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليها (1بط 1: 12)

التى تفوقهم بمثل هذا المقدار ,سواء كانت من جهة طبيعتها أو قدرها السامي .لانه أى كائن أقرب الى الله من الشاروبيم والسارافيم ؟

ومع ذلك فإنهم لا يشخصون إليه ولا يمسون الارض بأرجلهم أمامه ولايكشفون وجوههم بل يغطونها ويقدمون التسابيح بشفاه لا تفتر ,ولايفعلون شيئآ اخر غير تمجيد الطبيعة الالهية الفائقة بتسبحة الثلاثة تقديسات)

القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي

لقد أيقنت الان أن الحياة سابقة علي ما أسميها أنا الحياة .!! فأن أطلق لفظ الحياة على كل ما هو حولي من الأشياء الحية ., ولكن هذه ليست الحياة لان الحياة لابد أن لايكون لها بداية .

بل ما اسُميها الحياة,, هي تكونت من الحياة الحقيقية والتى سبقت وجودها وقبل ان يكون هناك بدء لاى شيئ من الاشياء:

كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. يو 1 : 3

(لانه بسلطانه اتحد بكل شيئ وبكل الاشياء ,ويضبط كل الاشياء بقدرة لاحد لها .) قد أثناسيوس الرسولي

انت غير المنظور خلف كل شيئ حولي ,أنت الذي صنعت كل شيئ وبدونك لم يكن شيئ مما كان .

منك خرجت هذه الحياة المخلوقة وبقوتك ,وانت الذي تحكمها وتسيرها كلها ,وانت السابق عليها وكائن قبل أن تكون .

كل ما في الحياة من عجائب معروفة او الكثير جدآ الغير معروفة ,الظاهرة أمام الإنسان أو التي يصعب على الإنسان الضعيف أن يُدركها ,التي على الأرض أو التي في البحر ,التي في الهواء أو التي في السماء .أو حتى التي هي خارج الأرض أو الفلك أو الكون الفسيح وإسراره العظيمة

كل هذه هي في قبضة يداك....... هي تبيد وأنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى كرداء تغيّرهنّ فتتغيّر. مز 102 : 26

هكذا فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق 1كو 1: 16


ولكن ماذا عن الحياة 
00000000000000000

فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس. 5 والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه يو 1 : 4 _ 5

الحياة فيك يا كلمة الله وأنا أبحث عن الحياة أنا أتمني أن أري الحياة وألمسها وأمسك بها ,لأني لم أعرف إلا الموت ,لم اختبر إلا الموت في جميع من هو حولي .

كل ما هو حولي يارب واضح انه يزول ,كل ما تمسكه يدي وتشعر به حواسي وتراه عيني بزول أذآ ليس هذا هو الحياة الحقيقية !!

أما الحياة التي لا تموت ولا يتسلط عليها الموت هي شيئ غريب ولم نسمع به ولم نراها فكيف يمكن ان نراها ؟

ربي يسوع أضع نفسي فى مكان الانسان الطبيعي والذي الموت يعمل فيه وقد ملك عليه فأنزعج جدآ وأشعر بكآبة عظيمة جدآ .

انها مرارة عظيمة جدآ أن اشعر بأن الموت يعمل فى أعضائي وينتشر فى كياني يوم بعد يوم وليس هناك من يستطيع أن يُقفه ,لقد صنع الانسان عهدآ مع الموت ,وميثاقآ مع الهاوية وليس منقذ:

لانكم قلتم قد عقدنا عهدا مع الموت وصنعنا ميثاقا مع الهاوية أشع 28 : 15

ولكن ما هو الحل هل تقف الحياة الحقيقة والتى أوجدت هذه الحياة المخلوقة صامته ,امام عبث الموت في الانسان؟

ولكن محبة الله العجيبة صنعت ما لايخطر على قلب بشر ,فى مواجهة الموت الذي دخل الى الانسان بحسد ابليس ,فلكي يهدم الله الموت في الطبيعة البشرية ,صنع عملآ يتعجب منه الكون كله ومازال في حيرة وتعجب منه اذ :

الكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ فينا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا. يو 1 : 14

نعم هذا هو الطريق الذي صنعه الله لكي يهدم به الموت الذي فى البشرية, والتي دخل إليها بحسد إبليس .

((الموت الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس هدمته ,بالظهور المحي(في الجسد) الذي لابنك الوحيد )) القداس الالهي

فلكي يقضي الله على الموت في الإنسان ويضمن له عدم الموت إلى الأبد ,أخذ له جسد قابل للموت وجعله ابن الله واحدا معه بغير اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغير.

وهنا دخلت الحياة الحقيقية الى عالم الانسان ,ولكن ليس عن طريق أخر ولكن عن طريق الإنسان وبطبيعة بشرية كاملة ,أخذها الابن الكلمة ,والذي كان كائن في البدء وفيه الحياة لأنه هو الحياة الحقيقية وحده.

هو نفسه الذي خلق الحياة المخلوقة بقدرته ,وهو الذي يحفظها بنعمته من الزوال ,وهو بنفسه الذي قبل أن يحل قضية الموت التي جلبها على البشرية ادم الأول بالخطية.

فقبل أن يتجسد ويأخذ له جسد قابل للموت واتحد بيه فاتحدت الحياة بالجسد المائت وهكذا دخل القوي بيت الضعيف ليسلبه ويقضى عليه تمامآ

ولكن متى جاء من هو اقوى منه فانه يغلبه وينزع سلاحه الكامل الذي اتكل عليه ويوزع غنائمه. لو 11 : 22

وسمح الله للموت أن يهجم عليه وعلى جسده على الصليب وهذا حتى يستدرج الموت وينقض هو الحياة الحقيقية عليه ,وفى جسده البشري وبالتالي يهدمه في الجسد.

وهذا عن طريق القيامة ونشر القيامة فى الجسد وفى جميع خلاياه ,وحتى تسري القيامة فيما بعد من جسده المحي إلى جميع البشرية العطشانة إلى الحياة .

((حيث أن الانسان الاول أدم قد تغير وبالخطية دخل الموت الى العالم .لذلك كان يليق بأدم الثانى أن يكون عديم التغير.حتى اذا ما هجمت الحية مرة أخرى .تصير غوايتها هزيلة ازاء الرب غير القابل للتغير أو التحول .

+وبالتالى تضعف الحية أيضآ فى هجومها على الجميع .فكما أنه لما أخطاء ادم امتدت أثار خطيته الى جميع الناس ,هكذا أيضآ لما صار أنسانآ ودحر الحية فأن مثل هذه القوة تنتقل منه الى جميع الناس.
حتى أن كل واحد الان منا يستطيع أن يقول عن الشيطان لاننا لا نجهل أفكاره 2 كو 2 : 11"وبالتالى فأننا لا نخاف فيما بعد من الحية لانها أبطلت فى الجسد لما طردها المخلص وسمعته قائلآ:
اذهب عنى يا شيطان "(مت 4 : 10) ))

القديس أتناسيوس الرسولى 

انه عمل عظيم جدآ وجبار الذي عمله الله لحساب الإنسان بسبب التجسد ,وظهور الله في الجسد ,وفي صمت .

فكما ملك الموت على الإنسان وصار داخل كل إنسان ويعمل في كل إنسان ,هكذا بغتة وفي صمت ظهرت الحياة الحقيقية في الإنسان أيضآ .

ولعل حادثة أقامة لعازر من الموت بعد أربعة أيام وقد مات وأنتن وأصبح مستحيل بالنسبة للإنسان أن يُصدق رجوعه مرة أخري.

هي أبلغ دليل على دخول الحياة الحقيقية إلى عالمنا ,وليس دخولها إلى عالمنا فقط بل وصارت في طبيعتنا بالفعل .!!

وليس هذا فقط بل اقتربت منا أكثر من نفوسنا ,وصارت هذه الحياة غذاء لكل عطشان للحياة .فليس العجيب كما يظن الكثيرين في معجزة ليعازر ,هو أقامة ليعازر من بين الأموات !!

فما قيمة أقامة ليعازر من بين الأموات وهو بعد ذلك سوف يموت مرة أخري ,؟ وقد حدث ومات .
ولكن المعجزة الحقيقة والمفرحة جدآ لكل الجنس البشري .

هو أن الحياة الحقيقية والتي كانت عند الاب قد أظهرت أخيرآ , وصارت قريبة جدآ بالنسبة للبشر وقد أعلنها المسيح بمنتهي الوضوح عندما قال :

انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. وكل من كان حيّا وآمن بي فلن يموت الى الابد يو 11 : 25 _ 26

يسوع المسيح الحلو أعلن بوضوح كامل أنه بشخصه هو القيامة والحياة ,ليست الحياة المخلوقة والتي هو خلقها بذاته ,بل هو الحياة الحقيقية والتي ليس لها بداية أو نهاية ,فهو الحياة الابدية :

فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الابدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا 1يو 1 : 2

ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية 1يو 5 : 20

فمجيء المسيح الكلمة ابن الله إلى الإنسان وظهوره في الجسد ,تكون الحياة الأبدية صارت في الجسد ,وبموته على الصليب ثم قيامته بنفس الجسد بفعل القيامة التي هي في ذاته ,جعل هذا الجسد الإلهي ودمه الإلهي .

ترياق عدم الموت ولهذا سلمه لنا لكي نأكل منه فيدحر الموت فينا ويقضي على سم الموت فينا ويُبطل مفعولة ولهذا قال :

من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة ابدية وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير يو 6 : 54

انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء.ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد.والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم يو 6 : 51

هذا هو سر القضاء على الموت وإبطال مفعوله في الإنسان ,مجيء الحياة الحقيقية في الجسد ,ثم بذل هذا الجسد والذي صار بسبب الاتحاد الاقنومي بأبن الله جسد محي .

صار جسد المسيح المحي هو الطريق لانتقال الحياة الينا والثبات فيها فمن يأكل منه تنتقل بذرة الحياة فيه .وهذه الحياة نفسها هي التي سوف تقيمه في اليوم الاخير !

ولكن هذه الحياة التى أظهرت ليست من أجل الانسان الطبيعي بل لا يستطيع أن يستفيد منها ,ولهذا لابد من تغير هام في الانسان ولادة جديدة لكي يستطيع أن يقبل هذه الحياة ويستفيد منها ولكن ماهي الولادة الجديدة هذه ؟

الان قد أنكشفت الأمور وأتضح جاليآ أن الحياة الابدية هي هي شخص يسوع الحلو ,وأنها كانت مخفية عند الاب ,ولكن بالتجسد أُظهرت للبشرية .





[من الذي يمكنه أن يقاضيني ؟ لقد خلصت المديونين ,وأعدت الحياة للذين ماتوا ,وأخرجتهم من قبورهم بكامل قواهم ,من هو الذي سيحاججني ؟ لقد أبطلت الموت ! ومحقت الهاوية ,ثم رفعت البشرية الى أعلي السموات ,نعم ,أنا هو المسيح أنا هو ذبيحة كفارة غفرانكم ,أنا هو فصح خلاصكم ,أنا هو نوركم وقيامتكم )) ]


ميليتون اسقف ساردس
(بأسيا الصغري _ القرن الثاني]

العجيب أني كنت منتظر نهاية العالم حتى تأتي الحياة الأبدية ,ولكن الواضح ألان أن الحياة الأبدية قد جاءت بالفعل ,وتجسدت وصارت في داخلي وقد صرت أنا أيضآ في الحياة الابدية .

فاليوم يارب أسمع السؤال الذي سألته لمريم في يوم موت أخيها ليعازر ,يرن في كل أعماقي فأنت في وسط زحمة أحزان موت ليعازر كشفت عن سر الحياة الابدية التى أظهرت بكل وضوح .

والامر خطير ويحتاج الى أذن روحية وقلب روحي يفتش عن هذا الكلام العجيب .فلقد قلت لها كرد على كلامها بأن أخيها سوف يقوم في اليوم الاخير :

انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. 26 وكل من كان حيّا وآمن بي فلن يموت الى الابد يو 11 : 26

وأما السؤال الذى استحوذ على أعماقي هو السؤال الذي قلته في نهاية هذا الكلام :

أتؤمنين بهذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
___________________
فأري أن هذا السؤال هو موجه لنفسي اليوم وإذا سألتك يارب بدالة الحب ما هو الذي تقصده بهذا ؟ 
والذي تريدني أن أؤمن به ؟
0000000000000000000000

فأسمع صوتك يقول أني أنا هو القيامة والحياة الأبدية وقد صرت ألان حاضر بشخصي فيك واسكن في قلبك بشخصي الحلو ,وهو الذي أنت تحبه وقد تعلقت نفسك به .

فهل تؤمن بي أني أنا هو الحياة الابدية ؟ وقد ظهرت وسكنت في قلبك وبالتالي هدمت الموت فيك فصرت الان أنت حي بسبب حضوري بشخصي الحلو فيك لاني ..انا حيّ فانتم ستحيون. يو 14 : 19

وبالتالي لن تموت الى الابد ولا يستطيع أن يقترب منك الموت أتؤمن بهذا؟؟
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
أنا لا أتكلم عن البشرية أو العالم أو شخص أخر بل أقصدك أنت شخصيآ أتؤمن بهذا؟
ربي يسوع حقيقي أقف متعجب من مفاجأة السؤال .أنا كنت أظن أنني مازالت منتظر مجيء الحياة الأبدية لكي أدخل فيها ,بنهاية هذا العالم .

لم أتوقع أبدآ أن الحياة الأبدية هي شخصك الحلو ,وهو قد صارا فينا ونحن فيه ومن ألان ., ربي يسوع أنا أحب شخصك الحلو ,وهو طول اليوم موضوع قلبي وفكري ,ونفسي تذوقت حضور شخصك وتعرفت عليه عن قرب .

معني هذا أنني تعرفت على الحياة الأبدية وتذوقتها من ألان وأعيش بها ,وكون أن الحياة الأبدية قد صارت فينا ,فمن الطبيعي جدآ أن الموت لا يستطيع أن يقترب منا بسبب الحياة التى هي أنت فينا .

ولكن هل هذا واقع يارب قد صار لي ومن الممكن أن أحيا به في حياتي وخلال أحداث يومي وكل أيام حياتي ؟

ربي يسوع أولآ هذا هو كلامك وأنا أثق جدآ في كلامك وهذا أساس حياتي كلها ,وايضآ شخصك الحلو وهو الحياة نفسها الحقيقية والأبدية ,هو موضوع اهتمامي وحبي فأن أمسك به فمعني هذا أني :

امسك بالحياة الابدية 1تي 6 : 12

أؤمن يارب أؤمن فالإيمان ينبعث من قلبي لان طعم الحياة الأبدية في فمي وأنا لا أدري فكل قداس أكل الحياة الابدية , وتتغلغل في كل كياني الروحي .:


هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء.ليس كما اكل آباؤكم المنّ وماتوا.من يأكل هذا الخبز فانه يحيا الى الابد. يو 6 : 58

فعار بعد اليوم على نفسي أن تخاف الموت أو أي شيء يؤدي إلى الموت ,وهي تأكل الحياة الابدية وتلتصق بها .

عار على نفسي أن ارتعب من الخسارة أي خسارة لأنه مهما بلغت الخسارة لا تستطيع أن تمس الحياة الابدية التى في كياني.

سيدي الرب يسوع لم أتوقع أبدآ أنا الإنسان الضعيف والذي يعرف الموت جيدآ وتـذوقت أهواله كل أيام حياتي , لم أتوقع أنني بحبي لشخصك الحلو ومنجاتي له وفرحي بحضوره المستمر في داخلي أني بدون أن أدري قد مسكت بالحياة الابدية!!

الهي الصالح أعطني من قوة الحياة الابدية التى مسكتها بحبك وبدون أن أقصد لاني قصدت حبك وهو كل هدف حياتي وهو الذي جذبني نحو شخصك الحلو .

فأرجوك أعطني قوة من الحياة الابدية التى أمسك بها الان أن أثبت في هذه الحياة الحقيقة وهي تثبت في , لان عطيتك حقيقية وليست خيال وأنا أؤمن بها وأسير خلفها يارب بكل كياني .

فمن اليوم أنفتحت عيني بنعمتك على الحياة الابدية ولم أعد أنتظرها لانها كائنة في داخلي وأنا صارت فيها والايام والسنين أصبحت بلا معني وليس لها أى قيمة .

فعقارب الساعة التى تتحرك بسرعة عظيمة لم تعد تهمني بشيئ فهي تجري الى الفراغ ولم تعد الساعات ابدآ قادرة أن تضع نهاية لحياتي :

لانك نجيت نفسي من الموت.نعم ورجليّ من الزلق لكي اسير قدام الله في نور الاحياء مز 36 : 15

فحياتي صارت الحياة التى لانهاية لها فحياتي صارت هي أنت يارب بسبب اتحادك بطبيعتي وبالتالي:

لي حياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح في 1 : 21

نعم الموت الذي كان الرعب الحقيقي لكل جنسنا صار ربح لانه يقربنا أكثر من أدراك الحياة الابدية بشكل أعمق ,فهو أنتقال الى أبعاد جديدة من أدراك الحب الالهي والحياة الابدية .

فهو يضع نهاية لمن هو فاسد بالحقيقة فينا تمهيدآ لكي نلبس عدم الفساد في كل شيئ ,هذا الموت هو انحلال طبيعي للجسد فقط والذي هو بطبيعته فاسد وهو من التراب والى التراب يعود ,ولكن هذا الفساد الذى للجسد فمن المستحيل أن يقترب من كياني الروحي الداخلي والذي ولد من الله 

وزرع الله يثبت فيه كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية لان زرعه يثبت فيه 1يو 3: 9 ,هو ليس من زرع فاسد ينتهي الى فساد بل هو من زرع ابدي وبالتالي يدوم الى الابد :

مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية( المسيح) الباقية الى الابد 1بط 1 : 23

فالموت الطبيعي لا يستطيع أبدآ أن يقترب من كياني الروحي الملتصق بشخص يسوع الحلو ,لان شخص يسوع الحلو وهو الحياة الأبدية يحفظ كياني ويمدني بالحياة إلى الأبد .

أما حادثة موت الجسد فالحقيقة هي ليست مفاجأة إلا عند من هو لاهي عن الحياة ولم يكتشف شخص يسوع الحلو وتعلق به .

فالجسد منذ أن يولد وهو يفسد ويبدءا بيه الفساد ,يوم بعد يوم يضعف سنة بعد سنة ينحل أمام عيوننا ونلاحظ انحلاله وشيخوخته ,هذا حتي يقضي عليه الفساد فتكون ساعة الموت وبتدبير الله.

لذلك لا نفشل بل وان كان انساننا الخارج يفنى فالداخل يتجدد يوما فيوما. 2كو 4 : 16

نعم يارب لانك تكلمت معنا أخيرآ يارب ليس كما في القديم بواسطة الانبياء ,او عن طريق المعجزات وطرق كثيرة لم تستطيع أن تُعلن عنك بوضوح ولكن اليوم تكلمت معنا يارب في ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح:

الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة 2 كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين عب 1 : 1 _ 2

وكلمتك هذا هو الذي ابتلع الموت من البشرية ,وقضي على سم الحية من الطبع البشري فنحن نقبل اليوم كلمتك ونلتصق بها ونضع كل الرجاء عليه ,عليه فقط لانه هو الذي هدم الموت وابتلعه الى الابد .

فمبارك هو كلمتك الذي به ابتلع الموت وحسب المواعيد التى كانت في الانبياء والقائلة :

يبلع الموت الى الابد ويمسح السيد الرب الدموع عن كل الوجوه وينزع عار شعبه عن كل الارض لان الرب قد تكلم اشع 25 : 8

ولهذا تتهلل الكنيسة الاولي من قلبها عندما قبلت الكلمة يسوع المسيح وشعرت بالحياة تدب فيها قائلة:

((من يقدر أن يدرك المحبة إلا ذاك الذي يُحب؟ بقدر تآلفي مع المحبوب ,بقدر ما تحبه نفسي .,حيث يوجد سلامه هناك أكون ,لست بعد غريبآ ,فلا كرهية ولا تباعد, لاني أحب الابن ,فحتما سأصير ابنآ,
ومن التصق بمن لايموت البته فإنه سيصبح بالضرورة حيآ لايموت ,ومن قبل الحياة فلابد أنه سيحيا)) 

من تسابيح الكنيسة الاولي
(أوائل القرن الثاني)

ونحن يارب معهم نقبل الكلمة كلمتك هو الشخص الحلو الذي انجذبت له قلوبنا من زمن بعيد ,وجرت خلفه نفوسنا بسبب قوة الحياة التى تنبعث من شخصه.

فقلوبنا يارب ترتبط بشخصك الحلو طوعية وبشهوة وتلذذ فنحن نحبك من أجل شخصك فقط ,وانت تعرف يارب أننا نفتش عنك وعن شخصك كل يوم ولا ترتاح وتفرح نفوسنا الا عندما نجدك ونلتصق بك .

فقلوبنا يارب ارتبطت بشخصك برباط سري وسحري لا تقوى فعلآ اى قوة فى الوجود على فكه ولا اى شيئ :

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح .........

ولهذا نشعر بالحياة الابدية تدب فينا تعمل في داخلنا تتحدي الموت خارجنا لاننا قبلنك داخلنا يا كلمة الله المحيي :

الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع(قبول كلمة الله يسوع) كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة. يو 5 : 24

وان كان الانسان الطبيعي المنحدر من أصل آدم الاول قد قطع عهد مع الموت وثبت ميثاق مع الهاوية .فالانسان الجديد المولود من فوق من الماء والروح ,ومن الله ولد من زرع لايفني ولا يمضحل .

ويمحى عهدكم مع الموت ولا يثبت ميثاقكم مع الهاوية اشع 28 : 18

[من يد الهاوية افديهم من الموت اخلصهم.اين اوباؤك يا موت اين شوكتك يا هاوية.تختفي الندامة عن عينيّ هو 13 : 14

]نعم يارب لم يعد هناك ندامة الى الابد على أى شيئ لان جميع الاشياء تعمل معا للخير لحساب من يحب شخصك الحلو .

فالسعادة تملئ قلبي يارب اليوم لاني أنجذبت الى شخصك بالحب وصرت أنت ايها الابن الحبيب محور حياتي وحبي فبدون أن أدري بسبب حبي لك وتمسكي بمحبة شخصك وانك أنت أيها الابن هو لي وكل حياتي وليس لي أخر سواك العجيب إني صرت في الحياة الابدية :


فمن له الابن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة 1يو 5 : 12

فمنذ تعرفت على شخصك الحلو وأنا أشعر بقوة الحياة في كياني وتملك حياتي ,أشعر أن قوة الحياة التى في داخلي أعظم جدآ يارب من كل قوة خارجي وهذه شهادة من كياني بحضورك ولا أحتاج الا لقوة من روحك لكي أثق فيها وأتمسك بها ضد اى شيئ خارجي فأعطني يارب هذه القوة التي أشهد بالحياة الأبدية التي صارت فعلآ في داخلي بالتصاقي بشخصك الحلو :

وهذه هي الشهادة ان الله اعطانا حياة ابدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه 1يو 5 : 11

وفي النهاية اتضرع اليك يا أبن الله الكلمة الذاتي أن تكشف لعيوننا أكثر وأكثر عن شخصك الالهي ,فمعرفة شخصك الالهي هي الحياة الابدية لانك أنت الحياة الابدية يارب.

أشعر بالروح أن شخصك الالهي مملئ كنوز ومعرفته طريق طويل وكله أسرار ونحن نتقترب من شخصك ليس بعقولنا يارب أو قدراتنا البشرية التافهة ولكن في الروح القدس الذى أنت ارسلته لنا وهو ماكث معنا ويسكن فينا.

فنسجد له ونلتصق بيه ونختفي فيه وفي قوته بكل صدق وأمانه له ولمجده غير الموصوف فهو الرب المحي والنور الحقيقي الذي به نعاين نور شخصك الالهي يا أبن الله.

فنتضرع اليه أن يكشف لنا حسب ارادته الصالحة وعلى قدر استيعاب طبيعتنا وقامتنا لانه يكشف لنا حياة وليس معرفة ,فنحن لا نتعرف على شخصك بالعقل والفهم البشري بل بأعلان الروح القوي .

وأعلان الروح فائق على كل حكمة بشرية وتسكن فينا معرفة الروح الى الابد ونحيا بها ونتلذذ بحرارتها فى أعماق كياننا .

فاليوم انتهت نعمة الله بكشف هام جدآ هو أن شخصك الحلو هو الطريق والذي دخلنا بيه الى أمجاد الاب ,وهو الحق الذي أباد فينا كل شر أو نجاسة أو عدم صدق ,وهو الحياة الابدية التى كانت عند الاب منذ الابد ولكن ظهرت الان واستقرت أيضآ فى داخلنا 

فنتضرع اليك أن تُعطينى أن نمسك بها بكل قلوبنا ونتمسك بها ونتشبث بها ضد أى موت أو أعمال الموت وكل ما يؤدى الى الموت ونكون أمناء لها الى الموت لكي نفوز بأكليل الحياة الذى نحن فيه من الان

كن امينا الى الموت فسأعطيك اكليل الحياة. رؤ 2 : 10


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛؛ الحياة ؛؛
_____________________

الإنسان الطبيعي ولد لكي يموت , فهو قد أنحدر من أصل مخلوق من العدم ,من أصل قد خُلق من التراب .ومن العسير جدآ على الإنسان الطبيعي أن يتحد بالله وتسكن فيه النعمة , فهو غير قادر أن يحتفظ بالنعمة فى كيانه ولا يستطيع أن يُقدر قيمة النعمة .

((لو كان الله قد نطق بكلمة _ وهذا في قدرته _ ليلغي اللعنة ...لصار الانسان مثل ادم قبل التعدي ينال النعمة من خارج ,ولا يحوزها متحدة بجسده )) القديس أثناسيوس (ضد الاريوسيين 2: 68)

فهو مخلوق ترابي والسقوط أصابه بعتمة روحية داخلية وتشوه عظيم من جهة الله القدوس ,ولان الله روح فهو بعيد جدآ عن الله وتظهر اعمال الله بالنسبة له جهالة:

ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لانه عنده جهالة.ولا يقدر ان يعرفه 1كو 2 : 14

وقد جلبت خطية الإنسان الأول الموت على البشرية كلها وأصبح الإنسان الطبيعي فاسد بطبيعته ,ولابد أن يأتي عليه الموت لمحالة!!

وسقطت البشرية كلها تحت عبودية الخوف بسبب الموت الذي صار عدو الإنسان الأول والأخير, وفقد الإنسان جميع مسراته بسبب الموت ,حتى آن القبر صار بمثابة أب للإنسان والدود هو أمه وإخوته:

وقلت للقبر انت ابي وللدود انت امي واختي أي 17 : 14

إلى هذا الحد صارت حياة الإنسان تعيسة وليس لها هدف أو قيمة ,فما المنفعة من وجود الإنسان إذا كانت النهاية هي الموت ؟

حتى أن الإنسان كان من مرارة الخوف من الموت يتمني أنه لم يولد من أصله ,وهذا أفضل إذا كان يولد لكي يموت .

وقد تصارعت البشرية الحزينة مع الله خالقها ولكن معرفته كانت بعيدة جدآ عن الإنسان الطبيعي ,ولهذا صرخت البشرية نحو الله وبمرارة نفس قالت :

ليته هلك اليوم الذي ولدت فيه والليل الذي قال قد حبل برجل. 4 ليكن ذلك اليوم ظلاما.لا يعتن به الله من فوق ولا يشرق عليه نهار. 5 ليملكه الظلام وظل الموت.ليحل عليه سحاب.لترعبه كاسفات النهار. 6 اما ذلك الليل فليمسكه الدجى ولا يفرح بين ايام السنة ولا يدخلنّ في عدد الشهور. 7 هوذا ذلك الليل ليكن عاقرا.لا يسمع فيه هتاف. 8 ليلعنه لاعنو اليوم المستعدون لايقاظ التنين. 9 لتظلم نجوم عشائه.لينتظر النور ولا يكن ولا ير هدب الصبح. 10 لانه لم يغلق ابواب بطن امي ولم يستر الشقاوة عن عينيّ. 11 لم لم امت من الرحم.عندما خرجت من البطن لم لم اسلم الروح. 12 لماذا اعانتني الركب ولم الثدي حتى ارضع. 13 لاني قد كنت الآن مضطجعا ساكنا.حينئذ كنت نمت مستريحا 14 مع ملوك ومشيري الارض الذين بنوا اهراما لانفسهم 15 او مع رؤساء لهم ذهب المالئين بيوتهم فضة 16 او كسقط مطمور فلم اكن.كأجنّة لم يروا نورا. أي 3: 2 : 17

وليس في هذا مبالغة بل هذه مشاعر صادقة تُعبر بها البشرية ويصرخ بها الإنسان الطبيعي من مرارة الموت الذي يتربص بيه في كل وقت ,وينتظره مهما طال الزمان فهو نهاية حتمية فلا شفاعة في الموت !!عند الانسان الطبيعي.

وهكذا صار الموت هو حكم الهي على الإنسان الطبيعي المنحدر من أصل أدم ,فالموت صار يعمل في الإنسان بمجرد أن يُجد على الأرض يعمل في طبيعته ,على الفور موازي لعمل النمو والحياة .

يعمل الموت في الإنسان ويخط فيه خطوط عريضة يوم بعد يوم حتى يقضي عليه تمام في النهاية ,والموت يعمل في الانسان رغم ارادته ووبذل الانسان جهد عظيم جدآ فى مواجة الموت في الجسد ,من ابحاث واختراعات وادوية فى مواجة الموت والامراض التى تؤدي الى الموت.

ولكن بعد كل الجهد المشكور وعمل أدوية تواجه الإمراض بكل أنواعها ,يتحدي الموت في النهاية كل هذه المحاولات ويكون له الكلمة الأخيرة ودائمآ ينتصر بالضربة القاضية!!

اي انسان يحيا ولا يرى الموت اي ينجي نفسه من يد الهاوية مز 89 : 48

ولكن السؤال الهام أين الحياة ؟
__________________________

فإذا كانت الحياة هي التي أوجدت الإنسان الطبيعي ولكن الموت ملك عليه وأذله فلماذا الحياة صامته وهل سوف تصمت على الموت ,وتتركه يعبث في خليقتها إلى النهاية ؟!!

لقد تملك الموت من الإنسان حتى رضخ الإنسان له بعبودية مُرة ,واعتبر الإنسان أن سلطان الموت أعظم من أى سلطان أخر فنطق الإنسان قائلا الذي يموت لا يرجع .!!


لاني اعلم انك الى الموت تعيدني والى بيت ميعاد كل حيّ. أي 30 : 23

وبهذا صار الموت بيت ميعاد كل حي .! فهو يحي ليموت ,ولكن السؤال ماهي الحياة وأين توجد الحياة ؟
هذا سؤال صرخت به نفسي من أعماقها ولكن سيمعت صوت النعمة في داخلي يقول:

لانه من يجدني يجد الحياة وينال رضى من الرب.ام 8 : 35


من انت ؟ أكشف لي لأني أريد الحياة .......الموت هو العدو الحقيقي لكل إنسان وكل إنسان ميت ونهايته الموت فمن أنت الذي تقول من يجدني يجد الحياة .! أين أنت تكون واين تسكن ولماذا لا أرك؟

في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله يو 1 : 1



أنت تقول في البدء أنا أعرف أنه في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض. تك 1 : 1

فهل تقصد هذا البدء ؟

مخبر منذ البدء بالاخير ومنذ القديم بما لم يفعل قائلا رأيي يقوم وافعل كل مسرتي. أشع 46 : 10

أذا أنت لا تقصد ابدآ البدء الذي هو بداية خلق العالم ولكن ماذا هذا البدء هل هناك بدء آخر غير بدء تكوين العالم ؟

منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض. أم 8 : 23

أنه عجب يارب أنت تتكلم عن بدء ما قبل أى بدء قبل الأزمنة وقبل بداية كل بدء ,!1 قبل ظهور جميع صور الحياة المخلوقة اى انت تقصد فى الازل .

أنت الكلمة الموجود قبل الأرض وما عليها أي قبل بداية اى شيء أنت كائن ,وأنت الله !ولكن أنا لا أعرفك طبيعتي وقدراتي البشرية أقل جدآ من أن تعرفك وعيني التي أدُرك بها الأشياء لاتستطيع أن ترك .!!!

في الأزل كانت الكلمة , وكانت تفيد الكينونة والوجود أي كانت كائنة ,والكلمة كانت عند الله أي أن الكلمة هي من جوهر الله فيه ولاتنفصل عنه أبدآ وهذا منذ البدء قبل أي بدء أي منذ الأزل ,.

وكانت الكلمة هي الله ,فليس هناك فرق في الجوهر بين الله وبين الكلمة ,فالكلمة هي الله هذا كلن في البدء عند الله .ولكن يقف عقلي وتصوراتي البشرية الضعيفة جدآ والمحدودة .تقف عاجزة أشد العجز عن أن تتصور ما هو الكلمة الذي هو الله ؟! 
وكيف لي ان أتصور ما هو سابق أصلآ عن وجودي بل ووجود جميع الأشياء؟!!

إنا فقط أدرك الأشياء المنظورة التي حولي وأتعرف عليها بحواسي :

ولكن كيف لي من حواس تستطيع أن تُدرك ما هو سابق عن أى إدراك ؟وكيف لي أن أسبح الى ما هو سابق عن كل زمن وهو خارج عن أى حدود ؟

((كيف يتجاسر غير الاتقياء بجهالة على غير ما يجب , إذ أنهم مجرد بشر وغير قادرين حتي علي وصف ما على الارض و.لماذا أقول ما على الارض ؟

لعلهم يقولون لنا ماهي طبيعتهم الخاصة أن كانوا قادرين على فحصها ! ولكنهم بجسارة واعتداد بالذات لايرتعون من أن يخترعوا النظريات عن الامور التى تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليها (1بط 1: 12)

التى تفوقهم بمثل هذا المقدار ,سواء كانت من جهة طبيعتها أو قدرها السامي .لانه أى كائن أقرب الى الله من الشاروبيم والسارافيم ؟

ومع ذلك فإنهم لا يشخصون إليه ولا يمسون الارض بأرجلهم أمامه ولايكشفون وجوههم بل يغطونها ويقدمون التسابيح بشفاه لا تفتر ,ولايفعلون شيئآ اخر غير تمجيد الطبيعة الالهية الفائقة بتسبحة الثلاثة تقديسات)

القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي

لقد أيقنت الان أن الحياة سابقة علي ما أسميها أنا الحياة .!! فأن أطلق لفظ الحياة على كل ما هو حولي من الأشياء الحية ., ولكن هذه ليست الحياة لان الحياة لابد أن لايكون لها بداية .

بل ما اسُميها الحياة,, هي تكونت من الحياة الحقيقية والتى سبقت وجودها وقبل ان يكون هناك بدء لاى شيئ من الاشياء:

كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. يو 1 : 3

(لانه بسلطانه اتحد بكل شيئ وبكل الاشياء ,ويضبط كل الاشياء بقدرة لاحد لها .) قد أثناسيوس الرسولي

انت غير المنظور خلف كل شيئ حولي ,أنت الذي صنعت كل شيئ وبدونك لم يكن شيئ مما كان .

منك خرجت هذه الحياة المخلوقة وبقوتك ,وانت الذي تحكمها وتسيرها كلها ,وانت السابق عليها وكائن قبل أن تكون .

كل ما في الحياة من عجائب معروفة او الكثير جدآ الغير معروفة ,الظاهرة أمام الإنسان أو التي يصعب على الإنسان الضعيف أن يُدركها ,التي على الأرض أو التي في البحر ,التي في الهواء أو التي في السماء .أو حتى التي هي خارج الأرض أو الفلك أو الكون الفسيح وإسراره العظيمة

كل هذه هي في قبضة يداك....... هي تبيد وأنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى كرداء تغيّرهنّ فتتغيّر. مز 102 : 26

هكذا فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق 1كو 1: 16


ولكن ماذا عن الحياة 
00000000000000000

فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس. 5 والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه يو 1 : 4 _ 5

الحياة فيك يا كلمة الله وأنا أبحث عن الحياة أنا أتمني أن أري الحياة وألمسها وأمسك بها ,لأني لم أعرف إلا الموت ,لم اختبر إلا الموت في جميع من هو حولي .

كل ما هو حولي يارب واضح انه يزول ,كل ما تمسكه يدي وتشعر به حواسي وتراه عيني بزول أذآ ليس هذا هو الحياة الحقيقية !!

أما الحياة التي لا تموت ولا يتسلط عليها الموت هي شيئ غريب ولم نسمع به ولم نراها فكيف يمكن ان نراها ؟

ربي يسوع أضع نفسي فى مكان الانسان الطبيعي والذي الموت يعمل فيه وقد ملك عليه فأنزعج جدآ وأشعر بكآبة عظيمة جدآ .

انها مرارة عظيمة جدآ أن اشعر بأن الموت يعمل فى أعضائي وينتشر فى كياني يوم بعد يوم وليس هناك من يستطيع أن يُقفه ,لقد صنع الانسان عهدآ مع الموت ,وميثاقآ مع الهاوية وليس منقذ:

لانكم قلتم قد عقدنا عهدا مع الموت وصنعنا ميثاقا مع الهاوية أشع 28 : 15

ولكن ما هو الحل هل تقف الحياة الحقيقة والتى أوجدت هذه الحياة المخلوقة صامته ,امام عبث الموت في الانسان؟

ولكن محبة الله العجيبة صنعت ما لايخطر على قلب بشر ,فى مواجهة الموت الذي دخل الى الانسان بحسد ابليس ,فلكي يهدم الله الموت في الطبيعة البشرية ,صنع عملآ يتعجب منه الكون كله ومازال في حيرة وتعجب منه اذ :

الكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ فينا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا. يو 1 : 14

نعم هذا هو الطريق الذي صنعه الله لكي يهدم به الموت الذي فى البشرية, والتي دخل إليها بحسد إبليس .

((الموت الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس هدمته ,بالظهور المحي(في الجسد) الذي لابنك الوحيد )) القداس الالهي

فلكي يقضي الله على الموت في الإنسان ويضمن له عدم الموت إلى الأبد ,أخذ له جسد قابل للموت وجعله ابن الله واحدا معه بغير اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغير.

وهنا دخلت الحياة الحقيقية الى عالم الانسان ,ولكن ليس عن طريق أخر ولكن عن طريق الإنسان وبطبيعة بشرية كاملة ,أخذها الابن الكلمة ,والذي كان كائن في البدء وفيه الحياة لأنه هو الحياة الحقيقية وحده.

هو نفسه الذي خلق الحياة المخلوقة بقدرته ,وهو الذي يحفظها بنعمته من الزوال ,وهو بنفسه الذي قبل أن يحل قضية الموت التي جلبها على البشرية ادم الأول بالخطية.

فقبل أن يتجسد ويأخذ له جسد قابل للموت واتحد بيه فاتحدت الحياة بالجسد المائت وهكذا دخل القوي بيت الضعيف ليسلبه ويقضى عليه تمامآ

ولكن متى جاء من هو اقوى منه فانه يغلبه وينزع سلاحه الكامل الذي اتكل عليه ويوزع غنائمه. لو 11 : 22

وسمح الله للموت أن يهجم عليه وعلى جسده على الصليب وهذا حتى يستدرج الموت وينقض هو الحياة الحقيقية عليه ,وفى جسده البشري وبالتالي يهدمه في الجسد.

وهذا عن طريق القيامة ونشر القيامة فى الجسد وفى جميع خلاياه ,وحتى تسري القيامة فيما بعد من جسده المحي إلى جميع البشرية العطشانة إلى الحياة .

((حيث أن الانسان الاول أدم قد تغير وبالخطية دخل الموت الى العالم .لذلك كان يليق بأدم الثانى أن يكون عديم التغير.حتى اذا ما هجمت الحية مرة أخرى .تصير غوايتها هزيلة ازاء الرب غير القابل للتغير أو التحول .

+وبالتالى تضعف الحية أيضآ فى هجومها على الجميع .فكما أنه لما أخطاء ادم امتدت أثار خطيته الى جميع الناس ,هكذا أيضآ لما صار أنسانآ ودحر الحية فأن مثل هذه القوة تنتقل منه الى جميع الناس.
حتى أن كل واحد الان منا يستطيع أن يقول عن الشيطان لاننا لا نجهل أفكاره 2 كو 2 : 11"وبالتالى فأننا لا نخاف فيما بعد من الحية لانها أبطلت فى الجسد لما طردها المخلص وسمعته قائلآ:
اذهب عنى يا شيطان "(مت 4 : 10) ))

القديس أتناسيوس الرسولى 

انه عمل عظيم جدآ وجبار الذي عمله الله لحساب الإنسان بسبب التجسد ,وظهور الله في الجسد ,وفي صمت .

فكما ملك الموت على الإنسان وصار داخل كل إنسان ويعمل في كل إنسان ,هكذا بغتة وفي صمت ظهرت الحياة الحقيقية في الإنسان أيضآ .

ولعل حادثة أقامة لعازر من الموت بعد أربعة أيام وقد مات وأنتن وأصبح مستحيل بالنسبة للإنسان أن يُصدق رجوعه مرة أخري.

هي أبلغ دليل على دخول الحياة الحقيقية إلى عالمنا ,وليس دخولها إلى عالمنا فقط بل وصارت في طبيعتنا بالفعل .!!

وليس هذا فقط بل اقتربت منا أكثر من نفوسنا ,وصارت هذه الحياة غذاء لكل عطشان للحياة .فليس العجيب كما يظن الكثيرين في معجزة ليعازر ,هو أقامة ليعازر من بين الأموات !!

فما قيمة أقامة ليعازر من بين الأموات وهو بعد ذلك سوف يموت مرة أخري ,؟ وقد حدث ومات .
ولكن المعجزة الحقيقة والمفرحة جدآ لكل الجنس البشري .

هو أن الحياة الحقيقية والتي كانت عند الاب قد أظهرت أخيرآ , وصارت قريبة جدآ بالنسبة للبشر وقد أعلنها المسيح بمنتهي الوضوح عندما قال :

انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. وكل من كان حيّا وآمن بي فلن يموت الى الابد يو 11 : 25 _ 26

يسوع المسيح الحلو أعلن بوضوح كامل أنه بشخصه هو القيامة والحياة ,ليست الحياة المخلوقة والتي هو خلقها بذاته ,بل هو الحياة الحقيقية والتي ليس لها بداية أو نهاية ,فهو الحياة الابدية :

فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الابدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا 1يو 1 : 2

ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية 1يو 5 : 20

فمجيء المسيح الكلمة ابن الله إلى الإنسان وظهوره في الجسد ,تكون الحياة الأبدية صارت في الجسد ,وبموته على الصليب ثم قيامته بنفس الجسد بفعل القيامة التي هي في ذاته ,جعل هذا الجسد الإلهي ودمه الإلهي .

ترياق عدم الموت ولهذا سلمه لنا لكي نأكل منه فيدحر الموت فينا ويقضي على سم الموت فينا ويُبطل مفعولة ولهذا قال :

من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة ابدية وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير يو 6 : 54

انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء.ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد.والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم يو 6 : 51

هذا هو سر القضاء على الموت وإبطال مفعوله في الإنسان ,مجيء الحياة الحقيقية في الجسد ,ثم بذل هذا الجسد والذي صار بسبب الاتحاد الاقنومي بأبن الله جسد محي .

صار جسد المسيح المحي هو الطريق لانتقال الحياة الينا والثبات فيها فمن يأكل منه تنتقل بذرة الحياة فيه .وهذه الحياة نفسها هي التي سوف تقيمه في اليوم الاخير !

ولكن هذه الحياة التى أظهرت ليست من أجل الانسان الطبيعي بل لا يستطيع أن يستفيد منها ,ولهذا لابد من تغير هام في الانسان ولادة جديدة لكي يستطيع أن يقبل هذه الحياة ويستفيد منها ولكن ماهي الولادة الجديدة هذه ؟

الان قد أنكشفت الأمور وأتضح جاليآ أن الحياة الابدية هي هي شخص يسوع الحلو ,وأنها كانت مخفية عند الاب ,ولكن بالتجسد أُظهرت للبشرية .





[من الذي يمكنه أن يقاضيني ؟ لقد خلصت المديونين ,وأعدت الحياة للذين ماتوا ,وأخرجتهم من قبورهم بكامل قواهم ,من هو الذي سيحاججني ؟ لقد أبطلت الموت ! ومحقت الهاوية ,ثم رفعت البشرية الى أعلي السموات ,نعم ,أنا هو المسيح أنا هو ذبيحة كفارة غفرانكم ,أنا هو فصح خلاصكم ,أنا هو نوركم وقيامتكم )) ]


ميليتون اسقف ساردس
(بأسيا الصغري _ القرن الثاني]

العجيب أني كنت منتظر نهاية العالم حتى تأتي الحياة الأبدية ,ولكن الواضح ألان أن الحياة الأبدية قد جاءت بالفعل ,وتجسدت وصارت في داخلي وقد صرت أنا أيضآ في الحياة الابدية .

فاليوم يارب أسمع السؤال الذي سألته لمريم في يوم موت أخيها ليعازر ,يرن في كل أعماقي فأنت في وسط زحمة أحزان موت ليعازر كشفت عن سر الحياة الابدية التى أظهرت بكل وضوح .

والامر خطير ويحتاج الى أذن روحية وقلب روحي يفتش عن هذا الكلام العجيب .فلقد قلت لها كرد على كلامها بأن أخيها سوف يقوم في اليوم الاخير :

انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. 26 وكل من كان حيّا وآمن بي فلن يموت الى الابد يو 11 : 26

وأما السؤال الذى استحوذ على أعماقي هو السؤال الذي قلته في نهاية هذا الكلام :

أتؤمنين بهذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
___________________
فأري أن هذا السؤال هو موجه لنفسي اليوم وإذا سألتك يارب بدالة الحب ما هو الذي تقصده بهذا ؟ 
والذي تريدني أن أؤمن به ؟
0000000000000000000000

فأسمع صوتك يقول أني أنا هو القيامة والحياة الأبدية وقد صرت ألان حاضر بشخصي فيك واسكن في قلبك بشخصي الحلو ,وهو الذي أنت تحبه وقد تعلقت نفسك به .

فهل تؤمن بي أني أنا هو الحياة الابدية ؟ وقد ظهرت وسكنت في قلبك وبالتالي هدمت الموت فيك فصرت الان أنت حي بسبب حضوري بشخصي الحلو فيك لاني ..انا حيّ فانتم ستحيون. يو 14 : 19

وبالتالي لن تموت الى الابد ولا يستطيع أن يقترب منك الموت أتؤمن بهذا؟؟
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
أنا لا أتكلم عن البشرية أو العالم أو شخص أخر بل أقصدك أنت شخصيآ أتؤمن بهذا؟
ربي يسوع حقيقي أقف متعجب من مفاجأة السؤال .أنا كنت أظن أنني مازالت منتظر مجيء الحياة الأبدية لكي أدخل فيها ,بنهاية هذا العالم .

لم أتوقع أبدآ أن الحياة الأبدية هي شخصك الحلو ,وهو قد صارا فينا ونحن فيه ومن ألان ., ربي يسوع أنا أحب شخصك الحلو ,وهو طول اليوم موضوع قلبي وفكري ,ونفسي تذوقت حضور شخصك وتعرفت عليه عن قرب .

معني هذا أنني تعرفت على الحياة الأبدية وتذوقتها من ألان وأعيش بها ,وكون أن الحياة الأبدية قد صارت فينا ,فمن الطبيعي جدآ أن الموت لا يستطيع أن يقترب منا بسبب الحياة التى هي أنت فينا .

ولكن هل هذا واقع يارب قد صار لي ومن الممكن أن أحيا به في حياتي وخلال أحداث يومي وكل أيام حياتي ؟

ربي يسوع أولآ هذا هو كلامك وأنا أثق جدآ في كلامك وهذا أساس حياتي كلها ,وايضآ شخصك الحلو وهو الحياة نفسها الحقيقية والأبدية ,هو موضوع اهتمامي وحبي فأن أمسك به فمعني هذا أني :

امسك بالحياة الابدية 1تي 6 : 12

أؤمن يارب أؤمن فالإيمان ينبعث من قلبي لان طعم الحياة الأبدية في فمي وأنا لا أدري فكل قداس أكل الحياة الابدية , وتتغلغل في كل كياني الروحي .:


هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء.ليس كما اكل آباؤكم المنّ وماتوا.من يأكل هذا الخبز فانه يحيا الى الابد. يو 6 : 58

فعار بعد اليوم على نفسي أن تخاف الموت أو أي شيء يؤدي إلى الموت ,وهي تأكل الحياة الابدية وتلتصق بها .

عار على نفسي أن ارتعب من الخسارة أي خسارة لأنه مهما بلغت الخسارة لا تستطيع أن تمس الحياة الابدية التى في كياني.

سيدي الرب يسوع لم أتوقع أبدآ أنا الإنسان الضعيف والذي يعرف الموت جيدآ وتـذوقت أهواله كل أيام حياتي , لم أتوقع أنني بحبي لشخصك الحلو ومنجاتي له وفرحي بحضوره المستمر في داخلي أني بدون أن أدري قد مسكت بالحياة الابدية!!

الهي الصالح أعطني من قوة الحياة الابدية التى مسكتها بحبك وبدون أن أقصد لاني قصدت حبك وهو كل هدف حياتي وهو الذي جذبني نحو شخصك الحلو .

فأرجوك أعطني قوة من الحياة الابدية التى أمسك بها الان أن أثبت في هذه الحياة الحقيقة وهي تثبت في , لان عطيتك حقيقية وليست خيال وأنا أؤمن بها وأسير خلفها يارب بكل كياني .

فمن اليوم أنفتحت عيني بنعمتك على الحياة الابدية ولم أعد أنتظرها لانها كائنة في داخلي وأنا صارت فيها والايام والسنين أصبحت بلا معني وليس لها أى قيمة .

فعقارب الساعة التى تتحرك بسرعة عظيمة لم تعد تهمني بشيئ فهي تجري الى الفراغ ولم تعد الساعات ابدآ قادرة أن تضع نهاية لحياتي :

لانك نجيت نفسي من الموت.نعم ورجليّ من الزلق لكي اسير قدام الله في نور الاحياء مز 36 : 15

فحياتي صارت الحياة التى لانهاية لها فحياتي صارت هي أنت يارب بسبب اتحادك بطبيعتي وبالتالي:

لي حياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح في 1 : 21

نعم الموت الذي كان الرعب الحقيقي لكل جنسنا صار ربح لانه يقربنا أكثر من أدراك الحياة الابدية بشكل أعمق ,فهو أنتقال الى أبعاد جديدة من أدراك الحب الالهي والحياة الابدية .

فهو يضع نهاية لمن هو فاسد بالحقيقة فينا تمهيدآ لكي نلبس عدم الفساد في كل شيئ ,هذا الموت هو انحلال طبيعي للجسد فقط والذي هو بطبيعته فاسد وهو من التراب والى التراب يعود ,ولكن هذا الفساد الذى للجسد فمن المستحيل أن يقترب من كياني الروحي الداخلي والذي ولد من الله 

وزرع الله يثبت فيه كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية لان زرعه يثبت فيه 1يو 3: 9 ,هو ليس من زرع فاسد ينتهي الى فساد بل هو من زرع ابدي وبالتالي يدوم الى الابد :

مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية( المسيح) الباقية الى الابد 1بط 1 : 23

فالموت الطبيعي لا يستطيع أبدآ أن يقترب من كياني الروحي الملتصق بشخص يسوع الحلو ,لان شخص يسوع الحلو وهو الحياة الأبدية يحفظ كياني ويمدني بالحياة إلى الأبد .

أما حادثة موت الجسد فالحقيقة هي ليست مفاجأة إلا عند من هو لاهي عن الحياة ولم يكتشف شخص يسوع الحلو وتعلق به .

فالجسد منذ أن يولد وهو يفسد ويبدءا بيه الفساد ,يوم بعد يوم يضعف سنة بعد سنة ينحل أمام عيوننا ونلاحظ انحلاله وشيخوخته ,هذا حتي يقضي عليه الفساد فتكون ساعة الموت وبتدبير الله.

لذلك لا نفشل بل وان كان انساننا الخارج يفنى فالداخل يتجدد يوما فيوما. 2كو 4 : 16

نعم يارب لانك تكلمت معنا أخيرآ يارب ليس كما في القديم بواسطة الانبياء ,او عن طريق المعجزات وطرق كثيرة لم تستطيع أن تُعلن عنك بوضوح ولكن اليوم تكلمت معنا يارب في ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح:

الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة 2 كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين عب 1 : 1 _ 2

وكلمتك هذا هو الذي ابتلع الموت من البشرية ,وقضي على سم الحية من الطبع البشري فنحن نقبل اليوم كلمتك ونلتصق بها ونضع كل الرجاء عليه ,عليه فقط لانه هو الذي هدم الموت وابتلعه الى الابد .

فمبارك هو كلمتك الذي به ابتلع الموت وحسب المواعيد التى كانت في الانبياء والقائلة :

يبلع الموت الى الابد ويمسح السيد الرب الدموع عن كل الوجوه وينزع عار شعبه عن كل الارض لان الرب قد تكلم اشع 25 : 8

ولهذا تتهلل الكنيسة الاولي من قلبها عندما قبلت الكلمة يسوع المسيح وشعرت بالحياة تدب فيها قائلة:

((من يقدر أن يدرك المحبة إلا ذاك الذي يُحب؟ بقدر تآلفي مع المحبوب ,بقدر ما تحبه نفسي .,حيث يوجد سلامه هناك أكون ,لست بعد غريبآ ,فلا كرهية ولا تباعد, لاني أحب الابن ,فحتما سأصير ابنآ,
ومن التصق بمن لايموت البته فإنه سيصبح بالضرورة حيآ لايموت ,ومن قبل الحياة فلابد أنه سيحيا)) 

من تسابيح الكنيسة الاولي
(أوائل القرن الثاني)

ونحن يارب معهم نقبل الكلمة كلمتك هو الشخص الحلو الذي انجذبت له قلوبنا من زمن بعيد ,وجرت خلفه نفوسنا بسبب قوة الحياة التى تنبعث من شخصه.

فقلوبنا يارب ترتبط بشخصك الحلو طوعية وبشهوة وتلذذ فنحن نحبك من أجل شخصك فقط ,وانت تعرف يارب أننا نفتش عنك وعن شخصك كل يوم ولا ترتاح وتفرح نفوسنا الا عندما نجدك ونلتصق بك .

فقلوبنا يارب ارتبطت بشخصك برباط سري وسحري لا تقوى فعلآ اى قوة فى الوجود على فكه ولا اى شيئ :

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح .........

ولهذا نشعر بالحياة الابدية تدب فينا تعمل في داخلنا تتحدي الموت خارجنا لاننا قبلنك داخلنا يا كلمة الله المحيي :

الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع(قبول كلمة الله يسوع) كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة. يو 5 : 24

وان كان الانسان الطبيعي المنحدر من أصل آدم الاول قد قطع عهد مع الموت وثبت ميثاق مع الهاوية .فالانسان الجديد المولود من فوق من الماء والروح ,ومن الله ولد من زرع لايفني ولا يمضحل .

ويمحى عهدكم مع الموت ولا يثبت ميثاقكم مع الهاوية اشع 28 : 18

[من يد الهاوية افديهم من الموت اخلصهم.اين اوباؤك يا موت اين شوكتك يا هاوية.تختفي الندامة عن عينيّ هو 13 : 14

]نعم يارب لم يعد هناك ندامة الى الابد على أى شيئ لان جميع الاشياء تعمل معا للخير لحساب من يحب شخصك الحلو .

فالسعادة تملئ قلبي يارب اليوم لاني أنجذبت الى شخصك بالحب وصرت أنت ايها الابن الحبيب محور حياتي وحبي فبدون أن أدري بسبب حبي لك وتمسكي بمحبة شخصك وانك أنت أيها الابن هو لي وكل حياتي وليس لي أخر سواك العجيب إني صرت في الحياة الابدية :


فمن له الابن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة 1يو 5 : 12

فمنذ تعرفت على شخصك الحلو وأنا أشعر بقوة الحياة في كياني وتملك حياتي ,أشعر أن قوة الحياة التى في داخلي أعظم جدآ يارب من كل قوة خارجي وهذه شهادة من كياني بحضورك ولا أحتاج الا لقوة من روحك لكي أثق فيها وأتمسك بها ضد اى شيئ خارجي فأعطني يارب هذه القوة التي أشهد بالحياة الأبدية التي صارت فعلآ في داخلي بالتصاقي بشخصك الحلو :

وهذه هي الشهادة ان الله اعطانا حياة ابدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه 1يو 5 : 11

وفي النهاية اتضرع اليك يا أبن الله الكلمة الذاتي أن تكشف لعيوننا أكثر وأكثر عن شخصك الالهي ,فمعرفة شخصك الالهي هي الحياة الابدية لانك أنت الحياة الابدية يارب.

أشعر بالروح أن شخصك الالهي مملئ كنوز ومعرفته طريق طويل وكله أسرار ونحن نتقترب من شخصك ليس بعقولنا يارب أو قدراتنا البشرية التافهة ولكن في الروح القدس الذى أنت ارسلته لنا وهو ماكث معنا ويسكن فينا.

فنسجد له ونلتصق بيه ونختفي فيه وفي قوته بكل صدق وأمانه له ولمجده غير الموصوف فهو الرب المحي والنور الحقيقي الذي به نعاين نور شخصك الالهي يا أبن الله.

فنتضرع اليه أن يكشف لنا حسب ارادته الصالحة وعلى قدر استيعاب طبيعتنا وقامتنا لانه يكشف لنا حياة وليس معرفة ,فنحن لا نتعرف على شخصك بالعقل والفهم البشري بل بأعلان الروح القوي .

وأعلان الروح فائق على كل حكمة بشرية وتسكن فينا معرفة الروح الى الابد ونحيا بها ونتلذذ بحرارتها فى أعماق كياننا .

فاليوم انتهت نعمة الله بكشف هام جدآ هو أن شخصك الحلو هو الطريق والذي دخلنا بيه الى أمجاد الاب ,وهو الحق الذي أباد فينا كل شر أو نجاسة أو عدم صدق ,وهو الحياة الابدية التى كانت عند الاب منذ الابد ولكن ظهرت الان واستقرت أيضآ فى داخلنا 

فنتضرع اليك أن تُعطينى أن نمسك بها بكل قلوبنا ونتمسك بها ونتشبث بها ضد أى موت أو أعمال الموت وكل ما يؤدى الى الموت ونكون أمناء لها الى الموت لكي نفوز بأكليل الحياة الذى نحن فيه من الان

كن امينا الى الموت فسأعطيك اكليل الحياة. رؤ 2 : 10


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛؛ الحق ؛؛
__________________________

الحق ...... من أكثر الكلمات التي استخدامها السياسيين والزعماء واختفوا خلفها ,ليثبتوا قيادتهم ,وليجدوا استحسان في عيون شعوبهم.

واعتمدوا على بريق هذه الكلمة وشعاعها المؤثر في قلوب الناس , استغلوا عطش البشرية بالفعل للحق وضغطوا عليهم بالتلويح باقتراب الحق على أيديهم ,حتى تتحمس الشعوب لهم وتسير خلفهم .

مئات القادة في مئات البلدان على مر العصور ,في أزمنة الإنسان القديمة والحديثة الكل يُبشر بالحق ,وأنه هو الذي سوف يأتي بالحق الذي تشتهيه النفوس .

ولكن لم نري قائد نشر الحق في شعوبه ,ولم نرى دولة قد خلت من الظلم وأعمال الفساد !! أين الخلل ؟
ربما كان كثير جدآ من الزعماء صادقين في نيتهم في إفشاء الحق في دولتهم ,ولكن لم يتمكنوا من ذلك .

حيث نجد في بداية الحكم حماس عظيم في تحقيق الحق ,سرعان ما يبرد هذا الحماس وتنتهي الأحوال كما كانت وربما بمزيد من الظلم والابتعاد عن الحق فليست كثرة الأيام تُعلم الحكمة ,ولا الشيخوخة طريق للدخول في الحق :

ليس الكثيرو الايام حكماء ولا الشيوخ يفهمون الحق. أي 32 : 9

وأظن الخلل كل الخلل في مفهوم الحق عند البشر ..والزعماء!!هو الذي جعل البشرية تدور حول الحق وتتكلم عنه كثيرآ جدآ ولكن فشلت في تحقيقه بصورة تشبع كيان الإنسان أو تجعله يرضي ويطمئن .

مفهوم الحق عند البشر :
________________________

الحق في مفهوم الإنسان هو فكرة عقلية ومبدأ انسانى جميل ,فهو تحقيق العدل بين الناس وأن يأخذ كل فرد حقه ,فلا يجور إنسان على حق الأخر.

ولقد صنع الإنسان قوانين وضعية لكي تُحقق الحق والعدل على الأرض ,ثم أقام الإنسان قضاة لكي يحفظوا الحق ,كل هذا لكي يُحقق فكرة الحق بين الناس .

ولكن لان الحق عند البشر هو فكرة جميلة يسعي أن يُحققها ومبدأ يتمني في تحقيقه ,فطالما ما حدث تصادم ونزاع شديد جدآ بين فكرة الحق وبين القائمين على تنفيذ الحق !!

وهذا عندما يقف الحق ضد مصالح القضاة ولان الحق هو فكرة خارج الإنسان بينما داخل الإنسان فاسد ,فغالبآ ما ينتصر الفساد الذي داخل الإنسان على فكرة الحق ,.

وتتغير قوانين الحق يوم بعد يوم على واقع مصلحة الإنسان , وتظل فكرة الحق أمنية جميلة يحلم بها البشر فقط ,أما الواقع فالمصلحة الشخصية والفساد وكراهية الحق هي التي تسود في النهاية .

فالحق كمفهوم بشري هو نفسه أكثر المظلومين على مر العصور من الرؤساء والحكام والقضاة فلقد غيروا فيه وفصلوه كل واحد حسب مصلحته وكل قائد حسب مكاسبه الشخصية :


لكنني انا ملآن قوّة روح الرب وحقا وبأسا لاخبر يعقوب بذنبه واسرائيل بخطيته9 اسمعوا هذا يا رؤساء بيت يعقوب وقضاة بيت اسرائيل الذين يكرهون الحق ويعوّجون كل مستقيم. 10 الذين يبنون صهيون بالدماء واورشليم بالظلم. 11 رؤساؤها يقضون بالرشوة وكهنتها يعلّمون بالأجرة وانبياؤها يعرفون بالفضة وهم يتوكلون على الرب قائلين أليس الرب في وسطنا.لا يأتي علينا شر. 12 لذلك بسببكم تفلح صهيون كحقل وتصير اورشليم خربا وجبل البيت شوامخ وعر مي 3 : 8 _ 12


,وينتهي الحكم بمجيء أخر يبدأ بالوعد من جديد في تحقيق فكرة الحق بين الشعب. ومازال الحق هو فكرة جميلة ومبدءا يسعي في تحقيقه الإنسان . 

وواضح أن الخلل في فهم ما هو الحق ,فليس الحق فكرة أو مبدءا يسعي الإنسان في تحقيقه ,لان الإنسان عاجز عن تحقيقه وأنانية الإنسان غالبآ ما تنتصر على فكرة الحق !!

ما هو الحق في مفهومه الحق :
0000000000000000000

الحق ليس فكرة ولكنه شخص حي .,ليس فكرة يسعي الإنسان بجهده وعرقه في تحقيقها ,ولكن الحق شخص حي يطلبه الإنسان فيكون له شركة فيه ,يتحد بيه فيأخذ من الحق بصيرة ليعرف الحق .

ظلت الأرض لسنين عديدة فاقدة للحق ومتعطشة لظهوره ,وقد انتشر في الأرض ظلم الفقير والبأس ,والعدل والحق منتزع بين سكان الأرض :

ان رأيت ظلم الفقير ونزع الحق والعدل في البلاد فلا ترتع من الأمر.لان فوق العالي عاليا يلاحظ والاعلى فوقهما. جا 5: 8

كان الحق على الأرض فكرة ولكن من يستطيع أن يُحققها ,فالإنسان في الزمان القديم وقبل ظهور الحق في الانسان ,كانت طبيعة الإنسان فاسدة وطبيعي يكون الظلام والظلم هما اللذان يسكننا فيه ,وهكذا لم يوجد ولا إنسان على سطح الأرض يستطيع تحقيق الحق أو حتى مُحب من طبيعته للحق بصورة كاملة تُرضى الله ::

طوفوا في شوارع اورشليم وانظروا واعرفوا وفتشوا في ساحاتها هل تجدون انسانا او يوجد عامل بالعدل طالب الحق فاصفح عنها. ار 5 : 1

ولهذا كل من حاول الاقتراب من الله قديمآ كان يجد صعوبة شديدة في معرفة الله بالحق ,فيكون الله بالنسبة له اله محتجب أشع 45 : 15 فكيف يعرف الله بدون أن يعرف الحق , فبدون الحق لايمكن أحد يعرف الله :

يا رب من ينزل في مسكنك.من يسكن في جبل قدسك.2 السالك بالكمال والعامل الحق والمتكلم بالصدق في قلبه. مز 15 : 1 _ 2

ولكن الله محب البشر قد وعد أن يظهر الحق في الإنسان ,ويعرف الإنسان الحق معرفة داخلية ,بل ينبع الحق من داخل الإنسان وليس كفكرة تدخل إلى الإنسان :


هكذا قال الرب قد رجعت الى صهيون واسكن في وسط اورشليم فتدعى اورشليم مدينة الحق وجبل رب الجنود الجبل المقدس زك 8 : 3

هذا وعد جميل جدآ يكشف مفهوم الحق بالصورة الحقيقية ,فواضح ان الحق هو هو الله ذاته ,وانه يعد أن يأتي إلى الإنسان (أورشليم ) ويسكن فيه وحينئذ يدعي الإنسان مدينة الحق 

وهكذا ترقب الإنسان المحب للحق تحقيق الوعد فالإنسان بدون الحق بعيد جدآ كل البعد عن الله وغير قادر من الاقتراب منه .فهو ينتظر مجيء الحق إليه لكي بالحق يستطيع أن يعرف الله معرفة حقيقية .

ومرت الأيام ومحبي الحق منتظرون كيف سوف يحل الحق في الإنسان ,ومن هو هذا الذي سوف يُخرج الحق للأمم بمفهومه الحقيقي , هل سوف يُخرج الحق بالصياح والوعود البراقة مثل باقي الزعماء والحكام ! هل سوف يسير في الشوارع بمواكب ليعلن الحق ؟
هل سوف يكل وينكسر من فساد طبيعة الإنسان وعدم قدرتها على قبول الحق ؟

ولكن عند اكتمال الزمان دوي في ارض الإنسان صوت من السماء ينادي لكل البشرية قائلآ:

هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرّت به نفسي.وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم. 2 لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع في الشارع صوته. 3 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ.الى الامان يخرج الحق. 4 لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الارض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته اشع 42 : 1_5

من هذا .........؟؟؟؟
00000000000000

انا انا هو معزيكم.من انت حتى تخافي من انسان يموت ومن ابن الانسان الذي يجعل كالعشب. أشع 51 : 12
انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة يو 14 : 6

هذا هو الحق فالحق ليس فكرة ولكنه شخص ,أنه شخص يسوع الحلو !! فإذا كان شخص يسوع الحلو هو الطريق الى الاب ,فهو أيضآ الحق .

ومن كثرة محبته أنه أتحد بنا كوعده بأنه سوف يأتي ليسكن في وسطنا ,وقد حقق وعده وسكن يسوع الحلو في قلوبنا فصار الحق فينا ونحن صرنا في الحق .

ليس علي مستوي الفكر أبدآ بل على مستوي الحياة والاختبار ,فاتحدنا بالحق فعل الهي جبار أعظم مرات من فعل النار التي تلتهم كل شيء في طريقها . لان الهنا نار آكلة عب 12 : 29

فالحق الذي هو شخص يسوع الحلو والذي صار لنا شركة فيه ,قد صار فينا كفعل نار عظيمة جدآ تلتهم أي غش في قلوبنا تقضي على أي ظلمة فينا تُطهر بصورة مستمرة أعماق كيانا من كل غش أو خداع أو عدم صدق .

فالحق هو شخص يسوع الحلو وكلما اقتربنا منه تطهرت قلوبنا بصورة عجيبة ,وطوبي لمن يحب شخص يسوع ويشتهي دائمآ حضوره ,ويرفع قلبه بصورة مستمرة لكي تكون دائمآ مستعدة لحضور شخص يسوع والتفاعل مع حبه .

فيسوع يأتي الى القلوب التى تشتهي حبه , وطول النهار تبحث عنه وعن شخصه الالهي ,ولا تنجرف مع العالم أو مشاعره أو أحداثه بل تركز داخلها كله في شخص يسوع .

هذا النوع من النفوس التى تطلب شخص يسوع الحلو وقد سيطر على قلوبها حب يسوع لا تنجذب للعالم وأو أفكار العالم بل الى كلام يسوع فهي تُقدر جدآ كل حرف نطق به يسوع وتخفي كلامه في قلبها ,وتلهج به نهارآ وليلآ 
.
خبأت كلامك في قلبي لكيلا اخطئ اليك. مز 119 : 11

ولهذا أذا وجدت كلام العالم يتعارض مع كلام يسوع تجزع جدآ من العالم وكلامه وترفضه من قلبها قبل لسانها ,ومن أجل ذلك يسوع الحلو فى داخلها يسكن ,وقلبها هو مسكن له :

ان احبني احد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه ابي واليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلا. يو 14 : 23

وتتعجب النفس التى ظهر فى داخلها حب شخص يسوع المسيح الحلو , تتعجب جدآ من نفسها لانها هي التى كانت بالامس القريب تشترك مع العالم وتشرب من أثم العالم .بل من هم فى العالم نفسهم يتعجبون من النفس,فهى كانت معهم تجري خلف فيض الخلاعة التى في العالم معهم واليوم تتعفف عنها بل تهرب منها وتجدف عليها :

الامر الذي فيه يستغربون انكم لستم تركضون معهم الى فيض هذه الخلاعة عينها مجدفين 1 بط 4 : 4

ولكن عندما انجذبت النفس الى حب شخص يسوع الحلو وصار لها شركة معه ومع حبه ,وكشف لها عن شخصه أنه الحق والذي ليس فيه اى أثم بل حق مطلق وقوة الحق التى تشع من ذاته ,غلبت اندفاع النفس القديم نحو الشر ,ورجعت النفس عن الاثم بسبب شريعة الحق الالهي ,التى في فم يسوع الحلو :

شريعة الحق كانت في فيه واثم لم يوجد في شفتيه.سلك معي في السلام والاستقامة وارجع كثيرين عن الاثم.مل 2 : 6

هذا جعل النفس ترتبط أكثر بشخص يسوع الحلو ,وتتمسك به بكل قلبها ,وتطلب منه بشوق ولهفة أن يثبت فيها الى الابد لانها تذوقت أخيرآ معني الحرية الحقيقة بمعرفتها للحق الذي هو شخصه الالهي :

وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم. يو 8 : 32

هذا سر سعادة كبير جدآ للنفس التى أحبت شخص يسوع الحلو فقادها الحب الى معرفة شخصه ,وفي معرفة شخصه المحبوب معرفة الحق ,لانه هو الحق .

ومعرفة الحق هنا ليست نظرية او فكرية بل هي معرفة داخلية على مستوي الحياة , وفائقة علي قدرات البشر ,فالشخوص في يسوع بصورة مستمرة ومنجاته دائمآ والثبات الكثير في الانجذاب الباطني نحو شخصه ,يولد داخل النفس نوع من المعرفة الفائقة المعرفة له .

وهذه المعرفة هي معرفة للحق الالهي ومعرفة الحق الالهي تولد داخل النفس قوة الهية عجيبة جدآ تستطيع هذه القوة أن تُحرر الإنسان من أي قوة شريرة أو أي قوة ظلمة أو بغضة .

فتتذوق النفس الحرية بيد الحق الإلهي ,والأشياء القديمة والتي كانت مثل جبال من الظلمة والشر كان مستحيل أن تتحرك من مكانها تتبخر أمام معرفة الحق الالهي الذى يولد وبصورة مستمرة داخل النفس قوة للحرية الداخلية .

ولا تدري النفس التى تُحب شخص يسوع المسيح ,وقد عرفت الحق,. أنها تتذوق قوة الدهر الأتي من الآن ,لان الحق الالهي والذي ظهر في الانسان بسبب وجود الإنسان في المسيح ,فأعطي الإنسان بصيرة لمعرفة الحق .,انه هو الإله وهو الحياة الأبدية :


ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية. 1يو 5 : 20

والمسيح الحق قد حل فى الانسان بروحه روح الحق,وهكذا صار الانسان مدينة الله مدينة الحق,فروح الله يعرفه أبناء الله ويقبله أولاد الله ,ويسمعون منه الحق :

روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم يو 14 : 17

فهو فى النفس الذي يرشد للحق وهو في النفس بالصلاة يملئ النفس بالحق حتى ترتفع النفس عن قدراتها البشرية الضعيفة فتري الله بالحق ,وبصورة فائقة لا يمكن التعبير عنها بالكلام ,فهو روح الحق الذي يرشد للحق:

واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق يو 16 : 13

فعل الحق الذي فينا فعل دينونة:
00000000000000000000
من مكاسب النفس البشرية بسبب الاتحاد بشخص يسوع الحلو وهو الحق ,ان الحق كما كشفت النعمة ليست فكرة تقتنع بها ونحاول ان نُطبقها في حياتنا .

بل هو شخص حي هو شخص يسوع المسيح ,والذي لنا معه شركة حية من خلال علاقة شخصية معه وهو يكون فينا ,ونختبر صلاحه في داخلنا ,ولهذا حضوره المستمر فى داخلنا يشع من الحق الذي هو طبيعة شخصه الالهي فينا .

وبالتالي يقف الحق الذي هو شخص يسوع المسيح فينا كدائن لكل غش او شبه غش يتسرب الى داخل نفوسنا .فقوة الحق التى انتشرت داخل نفوسنا من شخص يسوع الحلو موضوع اهتمام نفوسنا ,تكون قوة عجيبة فى ادانة نفوسنا على الدوام ضد اى غش او شر تقبله نفوسنا .

لان الله يحضر كل عمل الى الدينونة على كل خفي ان كان خيرا او شرا جا 14 : 12

وهكذا يعمل الحق الذي صار فينا على إدانة الشر فينا وإدانة عدم الصدق وشبه الشر ,فهو فعل تقديس وتطهير للنفس ضد جميع أفكار العالم الملتوية والتي تكون دائمآ مبنية على الكذب والغش وهذا على مستوي جميع مجالات الحياة .

فالحق الذي صار فينا بسبب الالتصاق بشخص يسوع الحق هو الذي يُنقي على الدوام نفوسنا وقلوبنا من جميع صور الكذب والغش ,والتي تكون بالنسبة للعالم أمور طبيعية ولكن يرفضها الحق الالهي وتكون عداوة لله .

وبالتالى يطرد الحق الالهي من قلوبنا جميع صور الغش والرياء ويملك هو على قلوبنا لأنه هو شهوة قلوبنا وهو الذي سوف يدوم فينا إلى الأبد :

جميع الذين قد عرفوا الحق2 من اجل الحق الذي يثبت فينا وسيكون معنا الى الابد. 2يو 1 : 2

وتتحول طاقة الدينونة التى في النفس والتى كان الشيطان يستغلها في دينونة الاخرين وأنتقادهم ,بصورة دائمة ,تتحول كلها بقوة الحق الذي في النفس وهو شخص يسوع المسيح في دينونة الانسان لنفسه هو ,.

حيث يري بنور النعمة الالهية أنه مسكن للحق الالهي يسوع المسيح وهو الكمال والقداسة فأى أنحراف داخلي او ميل في النية نحو الشر او شبه الشر ,ينزع منه الانسان ويصب دينونته على نفسه وتقصيرها المستمر في أدراك حضور الله داخل النفس .

وبالتالي حضور الحق شخص يسوع الحلو في النفس فعل دينونة مستمر للنفس عن اى انحراف بعيد عن الحق والقداسة , ويولد داخل النفس قوة لدينونة النفس والحكم عليها وهذه نعمة عظيمة ,فهى طريق للخروج من الدينونة العتيد أن تأتي على جميع العالم :

لاننا لو كنا حكمنا على انفسنا لما حكم علينا. 1كو 11 : 31

فالشكر لك يا يسوع الحلو الذى جذب قلبي الى حب شخصه وتملك على مركز حياتى , فأرجوك أشرق بالحق فى كياني يارب ,

أجعل الحق الذي هو أنت يدين كل غش فى قلبي كل أنحراف من ذاتي الانانية ,ذاتي يارب مملؤة من كل أنانية وغش ونور الحق الذي من شخصك فقط الذي يستطيع أن يكشفها على حقيقتها.

ربي كثير جدآ ما تخدعني ذاتي وتسمح للغش او الكذب ان يتسرب الى داخلي بغرض ذاتي ومصلحة ذاتى ,اتضرع اليك أن توبخ ذاتي وتظهرها للنور لان هذا هو قمة محبتك :

ولكن الكل اذا توبخ يظهر بالنور.لان كل ما اظهر فهو نور. أف 5 : 13

فأظهر قوة الحق فى داخلنا يارب وأجعلها تملئ نفوسنا كلها وتطرد كل غش وكل شر من القلب ,اجعل الحق يسود نفسي فأطيعك انت أكثر من الناس ,وأن أجعل كلامك وفكرك قبل كلام الناس وفكر الناس يارب.

وجه قوة الحق التى في نفسي في أدانة نفسي وشروري والرياء الذي فى داخلي ولا تتركني يارب أُبدد هذه الطاقة في إدانة الاخرين .

تكفي جدآ شروري ونقائص نفسي الوفيرة لأصب عليها غضبي ودينونتي ,لانه اذا لم أحكم على نفسي ,فسوف يحكم علي .فأتضرع اليك أن تُعطينى معونة سريعة من قوة الحق المنبعثة من شخصك ,لكي أحكم على نفسي اليوم لكي لا يُحكم علي غدآ لك القوة والمجد الى الابد أمين.
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛ الطريق ؛
________________________

ظلت البشرية قرون طويلة تائهة تسير ولا تعرف الى أين تذهب , يُخلق الإنسان ويتشكل وعندما يصبح شابا يجد نفسه سائر في طريق .فعندما يسأل نفسه إلى أين أنا ذاهب ؟

هل أنا أعرف الطريق الذي أسير فيه ؟ وما نهاية هذا الطريق ؟

طبعآ يجد صعوبة كبيرة في الإجابة .وعندما يُحاول الإنسان أن يجد إجابة عند أى إنسان أخر ربما يكون له خبرة أعظم منه ويعرف الطريق , فتحدث له صدمة عظيمة لان الذي يطلب منه الإجابة يجده حائر أكثر منه ويحتاج هو ايضآ لمن يُعرفه الإجابة .!

وهكذا تاهت البشرية ولم تعرف لها طريق حقيقي لكي تسير فيه , وما أصعب المرارة التى تكون فى النفس عندما تجد نفسها تسير ولا تعلم الى أين تسير !!

ولهذا داخل كل انسان هذا السؤال ما هو الطريق ؟وهذا السؤال الذى ينبع من داخل الانسان بدون أن يدرى وكثيرآ ما يلح عليه كثيرآ .

هو اين الطريق الى الخالق ؟ نعم داخل كل مخلوق وبصورة غريزية يكون هذا السؤال اين الطريق الى خالق نفسى وكيف أصل اليه 

قطعت البشرية مشاوير كثيرة وسلكت ُطرق عديدة جدآ لكى تصل الى الخالق وربما أقتنعت بوجود الخالق فعلا ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية ,لم تجد سبيل للوصول لهذا الخالق العظيم .

والله لانه محب للبشر ويتعاطف جدآ مع كل مشاعر صادقة داخل كل نفس تبحث عنه وتُريد الوصول اليه ,كان قد وعد وبشر بشارة مفرحة جدآ للبشرية .كنوع من رد فعل مشاعره على كل شخص يبحث عنه كل انسان يسأل عن الطريق الذى تكون نهايته هو الله بالفعل .

وهذه هى بشارة الله المفرحة التى ارسلها للبشرية التى تُريده والتى تتمنى الوصول للطريق المؤدى اليه :

وتكون هناك سكة وطريق يقال لها الطريق المقدسة.لا يعبر فيها نجس بل هي لهم.من سلك في الطريق حتى الجهال لا يضل. 9 لا يكون هناك اسد.وحش مفترس لا يصعد اليها.لا يوجد هناك.بل يسلك المفديون فيها. 10 ومفديو الرب يرجعون وياتون الى صهيون بترنم وفرح ابدي على رؤوسهم.ابتهاج وفرح يدركانهم.ويهرب الحزن والتنهد أشع 35 : 8 _ 10

هذه رسالة ارسلها الله لطالبيه منذ قديم الزمان يعدهم بان السكة اليه سوف تظهر والطريق المقدس الذى نهايته هو الله قادم .

ولايستطيع ان يسير فى هذا الطريق نجس وهذا الطريق يكون مأمن ضد كل خطر ولا يستطيع الاسد المفترس الذى هو خصم الإنسان والذى يجول دائمآ ملتمس أن يبتلعه الإنسان لا يقدر أن يكون في هذه السكة ,.

هو طريق للمفدين كله فرح مع ابتهاج وترنم أبدى والفرح يملئ كل الطريق حتى أن الحزن والتنهد قد هرب من شدة الفرح الذي في الطريق .

وظلت البشرية تنتظر انكشاف هذا الطريق وطال الانتظار ولكن الذى وعد هو أمين ,وكلما طال الزمان ازداد العناء والحزن لان البشرية تسير ولكن ليس فى الطريق الحقيقى وكل من يدخل اى طريق يُفقد بلا رحمة .

فكانت البشرية مثل :

الجلوس في الظلمة وظلال الموت موثقين بالذل والحديد. مز 107 : 10

ولكن الله متمهل وهذه هى طبيعته وحكمته الفائقة يتمهل لكى عندما يصنع الشيئ يكون فى مكانه بالتمام وبقوة , والانسان يزداد صراخه من شدة حيرته يصرخ ويقول :

اين الطريق الى حيث يسكن النور.والظلمة اين مقامها أي 38 : 19

اشتيقات جيدة قد تتكون فى قلب الانسان من جهة الله ويتمنى ان يصل لله لكى يُعبر له عما فى نفسه ,ولكن الطريق الموعود به ,الطريق المقدس مازال مخفي .والنفس الامينة لله تصرخ :

اسمعني رحمتك في الغداة لاني عليك توكلت.عرفني الطريق التي اسلك فيها لاني اليك رفعت نفسي. مز 143 : 8

انها قرون طويلة عبرت على البشرية الحزينة وهى تسير ولا تعلم الطريق ولكن الامناء من البشرية ظلوا يصرخون لله ,ويئنون من جدران القلب ان ينكشف الطريق الذى يؤدى الى الحياة الابدية .

واخيرآ يشرق بريق أمل من السماء بعد قرون العناء والشقاء والمر بعد سنين الحزن والحصرة وأكل الخبز بالهم وشرب الماء بالحيرة:


وقال لي يا ابن آدم هانذا اكسر قوام الخبز في اورشليم فياكلون الخبز بالوزن وبالغم ويشربون الماء بالكيل وبالحيرة حز 4 : 16

ولكن الله يُعطي الانسان الحزين والذى مازال ينتظر رحمة الله وخلاصه يُعطيه أمل فيرسل له بشارة جديدة ويؤكد أن الطريق المقدس قادم والوقت اقترب :

ويقول اعدوا اعدوا هيئوا الطريق.ارفعوا المعثرة من طريق شعبي اشع 57 : 14

وعندما يسمع منتظرو الرب هذه البشارة المفرحة ترقص قلوبهم فيهم على الفور ,لانهم يعلمون جيدآ الكتب ,ان هذه البشارة دليل على قرب ظهور الطريق جدآ .حيث أن انكشاف الطريق يسبقه ظهور ملاكه الذى يُهيئ الطريق أمامه

الذى يرفع المعثرة من الطريق ويخفض الاكام وينادى بالطرق المستقيمة فصوت النبؤة صرخ فى قلوبهم دليل على قدوم طريق الرب:

هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرّون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود مل 3 : 1

لقد تهللت قلوب جميع المنتظرين لان قول الرب أضئ قلوبهم فظهور ملاكه الذى يهيئ الطريق امامه هذا معناه ظهور السيد فجاءه وبغته .

الطريق الذى طلبه جميع الانبياء فى القديم اوشك ان يظهر بغته لان ملاكه الذى يسبق مجيئه قد ظهر فلنُعد قلوبنا و شددوا الايادي المسترخية والركب المرتعشة ثبّتوها. أشه 35 : 3

ولننتظر ظهور الطريق بغته الطريق الى الله الاب والذى لم يسطيع أحد مهما كان ان يسير فيه ,اقترب جدآ الفرح من البشرية التى شربت الحزن حتى الشبع ولكن جاء من يعوضها عن سنين حزنها بفرح وبهجة عظيمة ومجيدة.

هكذا قال الرب.قفوا على الطريق وانظروا واسألوا عن السبل القديمة اين هو الطريق الصالح وسيروا فيه فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم.. ار 6 : 16

وقد جاء يسوع الحلو اخيرآ وظهر بيننا وعرفنها وارتاحت البشرية فيه ,والتف حوله كل منتظريه وقضوا معه على الارض ايام جميلة جدآ ,حتى انهم نسوا كل شيئ فى حبه وفى تبعيته 

نسوا الاهل نسوا الاصدقاء نسو عوائد الاباء ,نسوا المكاسب والتجارة وصيد السمك ,تركوا المراكب حتى الزمن نسوه وكانت عيونهم مع قلوبهم مركزة فقط فى شخص يسوع الحلو .

ولسان حالهم يقول نحن لانريد بعد اى شيئ فى هذا العالم نريد فقط أن نجلس معك ونسمع منك ونرى آياتك ومعجزاتك الخارقة ,لقد تعلقت قلوبنا بشخصك الحلو ولانريد بعد أخر أين نذهب يارب وكلام الحياة الأبدية عندك يو 6: 68

ولكن من كثرة فرح قلوبهم وتهليل نفوسهم بشخص يسوع الحلو ظنوا انهم دخلوا الطريق ولكن هنا كشف لهم يسوع سر خطير انه لابد ان يذهب ليفتح لهم الطريق ويُدشنه لكى يتمكنوا جميعآ فى السير فى الطريق .

ليس هم فقط بل كل البشرية ولكن لم يفهم الرسل كلام المسيح فى ذلك الوقت فملئ الحزن قلوبهم حيث ظنوا انه سوف يتركم وهم ما صدقوا ان وجدوه لهذا اضطربت قلوبهم جدآ ولكن يسوع الحلو قال لهم :


لا تضطرب قلوبكم.انتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي. 2 في بيت ابي منازل كثيرة.وإلا فاني كنت قد قلت لكم.انا امضي لاعد لكم مكانا. 3 وان مضيت واعددت لكم مكانا آتي ايضا وآخذكم اليّ حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون انتم ايضا. 4 وتعلمون حيث انا اذهب وتعلمون الطريق يو 14 : 1 _ 4


هذه الاية فى غاية السرية ومعناها الروحى العميق غاية فى الروعة فليس المقصود ان المسيح سوف يعد لنا مكان بمعنى انه سوف يذهب لينشي مكان او يبنى لنا مكان !

فيسوع يقول أن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكانا .....فأعداد المكان متوقف على أنه يمضى اى يذهب الى الاب ,يذهب صاعدآ الى الاب وبشريته المفدية والمقدسة به فيه .

هذه هو اعداد الطريق او فتح الطريق امامنا جميعآ وتدشينه وتكريسه .يتم بسير المسيح فيه كسابق لنا ,فالطريق الى الاب فى المسيح صار ببشريتنا ,او صار الجسد الذى أخذه المسيح من العذراء وقدسه وجعله واحد معه هو بالحري الطريق الجديد الحى الموصل الى الاب .

فاذ لنا ايها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس(الى الاب) بدم يسوع20 طريقا كرّسه لنا حديثا حيّا بالحجاب اي جسده عب 10 : 19

فهذا سر عجيب جدآ ان الطريق الى الاب هو الجسد المقدس الذى للمسيح الحي وهو جسد بشريتنا ,وهو عندما قال اذهب لاعد لكم مكان يقصد ان اعداد المكان هو بالذهاب للاب بهذا الجسد وبهذا يكرس لنا هذا الطريق فهو دخل الى الاب بجسده المكسور وعليه دمه المقدس .

دخل بذبيحة جسده المكسور عنا وعن كل العالم كفارة لجميع خطايا البشرية فصنع المصالحة بدم صليبه 
بين البشرية والاب :

اي ان الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة 2كو 5 : 19

دخل يسوع الحلو بذبيحة نفسه ليظهر امام الاب كسابق لنا ومصالح لنا وهكذا انشق حجاب الهيكل من فوق الى اسفل .الحجاب الذى كان يفصل بين الله الاب وبين البشرية قد انشق بدخول المسيح رئيس الكهنة الاعظم .

انشق من فوق من عند الاب اولآ عندما وجد ابنه الوحيد يدخل عليه كونه ابنه الذى له حق الدخول الى ابيه ولكن فيه البشرية ,فيه جسده المقدس والمطهر وعليه دم العهد الجديد المسفوك عنا جميعآ فانفتحا بال الاقداس من فوق ,.
إلى أسفل حيث نحن وانتهى الحجاب إلى الأبد بجسد المسيح ودمه ,والعجيب ان كنيستنا الواعية لعمل الله رتبت حجاب امام الهيكل ولكن يفتح هذا الحجاب على مصراعيه أثناء تقديم ذبيحة الافخارستيا (جسد الرب ودمه )

لتعلن بالطقس حال الواقع الروحي الحقيقي واليقيني الذى هو فى السماء لان هذا الجسد الالهي والدم الالهي الطريق الوحيد الى الاب فيهم وبهم نصل إلى الاب وعن طريقهم انشق الحجاب الى الابد .

(نحن نتحد بالاب بواسطة المسيح كما بوسيط وكأنه هو حلقة وصل بين اللاهوت الفائق السمو وبين الناسوت ,من حيثأن له الاثنين فى كيانه ,وكأنه يجمع داخل نفسه الذين تباعدوا بمثل هذا القدر ,لانه متحد من جهة بالله الاب نظرآ لانه هو نفسه الله بحسب الطبيعة ,ومن جهة اخرى بالناس نظرآ لانه بالحقيقة قد صار انسانا) القديس كيرلس الكبير pg 73 , 1045g

وعندما أعلن يسوع هذا السر وفى الوقت هذا لم يكن الاتلاميذ تُدرك هذا السر فحدث جدال عظيم مع يسوع ممزوج بخوف من فقد يسوع مع عدم فهم لهذا :

قال له توما يا سيد لسنا نعلم اين تذهب فكيف نقدر ان نعرف الطريق. يو 14 : 5

لم يكن الروح القدس حل بعد على توما لهذا كان هذا السر بعيد عن فهمه الروحى ,فلم تساعده قدراته البشرية ان يعرف الى اين يذهب يسوع وبالتالى وجد صعوبة بالغة فى معرفة الطريق فأعلن له يسوع مباشرآ عن ما هو الطريق :

قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي. 7 لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا.ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه يو 14 : 7

فحص فيلبس نفسه وداخله على قياس هذا الكلام فلم يجد فى داخله شيئ وهذا طبيعي لان يسوع لم يكن بعد دشن الطريق ولهذا :

قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا يو 14 : 8

ولكن يسوع الحبيب لا يرى من خلال الزمن البائد الذى يحجب عنا الكثير والكثير . ولكنه يرى ما فوق الزمان وبطبيعته الالهية التى فوق الزمان ولهذا 

قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب. 10 ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال. 11 صدقوني اني في الآب والآب فيّ.وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الاعمال نفسها. يو 14 : 9 _ 11

وهكذا كشف يسوع الحلو أنه هو الطريق الوحيد لمعرفة الاب ,انه أمل البشرية التى ظلت تبحث عنه قرون خلف قرون لكى تصل به الى خالقها.

يسوع الحلو هو الطريق ولكنه طريق حي وهذا هو العجب منتهي العجب فى الموضوع ,فالطريق قد كرسه يسوع لنا فيه وجعله واحدآ معه بغير افتراق او تغير ,.

وقد وحد الطريق بذاته حتى قال بفمه الالهى أنا هو الطريق ......!!فالطريق صار هو جسده ولهذا نحن نأكل جسده لنكون فى الطريق والطريق فينا 

وياللعجب نحن محملون فى الطريق والطريق هو الذى يهب لنا الحياة فهو طريق حي وحق كل من يقبل ان يسير فى الطريق يحيا بالحياة التى فى الطريق .

والذى أعد الطريق هو الله بنفسه .وجعله فيه وليس هذا فقط هو أيضآ الذى يأتى ويخذنا ويرافقنا فى الطريق حتى نصل بالطريق الى الاب ومعرفة الاب .


وان مضيت واعددت لكم مكانا آتي ايضا وآخذكم اليّ حتى حيث اكون انا تكونون انتم ايضا يو 14 : 3

فيسوع الحلو شخصه الالهى هو ايضآ الطريق فنحن نسير فى الطريق الحي عندما نأكله ونعيش على الجسد المقدس والدم الالهي ,وبه نوجد فى الطريق والطريق شخص حي نتعرف عليه ونتفاعل مع حبه ,وتنجذب اليه نفوسنا وتذوب فى حبه .

اليوم لم نعد نسأل سؤال البشرية الحائرة الى أين نذهب ؟لاننا نعرف الطريق جيدآ فهو غذائنا هو حياتنا ,نقف فى القداس فنرى الحجاب مشقوق من أعلى الى أسفل ,ونرى ابن الانسان الذى صعد الى السماء وهو جالس عن يمن العظمة والمجد 

فيسوع انار الطريق بذاته وفتح الطريق فى بشريته لكى يعبر فيه كل انسان مهما كان شرط ان يكون له قلب مشتاق للسير فى هذا الطريق الحديث اى المتجدد الحى .

وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء يو 3 : 13

وهكذا صار شخص يسوع الحلو الذى هو غاية نفوسنا وفرحة قلوبنا جميعا هو هو الطريق ,فوجدنا نفوسنا وهى متهللة بمعرفة شخص يسوع الحلو منجذبه نحوه وقد كرست نفوسنا كل ما فيه من أجل شخص يسوع الحلو ,وتركت كل انشغالات العالم والجسد من أجل ان تتمتع بشخص يسوع الحلو .

وجدنا نفوسنا وهى منشغلة بشخص يسوع الحلو وذابة فى عشقه اننا صرنا فى طريق الحياة بدون أن ندرى ,ودخلنا الى قدس الاقداس ونحن غير مستحقين نهائيآ لهذا المجد العظيم !!

قدس الاقداس الذى كان بالرمز وظل العتيد ان يكون كان رئيس الكهنة يدخله مرة واحدة فى السنة ومرة واحدة فى كل حياته ,ويُمارس طقوس للطهارة وصيا مات عديدة جدآ ويُربط بسلاسل حتى اذا مات يجرونه منها .

ولكن فى بساطة الايمان وبسبب الانشغال القلبى وتأثير شخص يسوع علينا ثم أنكسار القلب بمحبة شخص يسوع الحلو تركنا كل شيئ بائد وتجمعنا حول شخص يسوع نحبه ونبادله الحديث ونقبل من يده كل شيئ , ونسلم له كل شيئ 

فبدون ان ندرى وجدنا نفوسنا أمام وجه الاب مباشرآ: .الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب يو 14 : 9

ولم نرتعب ولا نخاف لاننا صرنا فى يسوع المسيح ابنه الحقيقى بالطبيعة والجوهر ,ولاننا أمنا بشخص يسوع فى حياتنا وتذوقنا جماله وحلاوته وقبلنها فى داخلنا صرنا نحن أيضآ بالنعمة التى من المسيح اولاد الله :

واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه يو 1 : 12

اشكرك ياربى الحبيب الذى جذبتنى لشخصك الالهى وجمال شخصك الالهى ملك على مركز قلبى ,فجولت ابحث اليوم كله عن شخصك الحبيب الذى يملك على كل كيانى.

وشخصك شهوة كل النفوس ولذتها الحقيقة العجيب هو الطريق الموعود به فى نبوة اشعياء ,الطريق المقدسة ,والذى يسير فيه المفديون .

وقد فدتني يارب بذبيحة نفسك وبهذا مكنتني من السير فى الطريق المقدس ,ولانى جاهل وليس عندى اى امكانية للفهم او قدرة ذاتيه قلت لى حتى الجهال لا يضل ففرحت نفسى الضعيفة لانك قلت

اعلّمك وارشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. انصحك.عيني عليك.مز 32 : 8

أ تعجب يارب لانى اجد ان معرفة شخصك الالهي هى كل الحياة فاليوم اجد ان محبتى لشخصك الالهى نقلتنى دون ان ادرى الى الطريق المقدسة ,والتى قال عنها أشعياء من قرون طويلة جدآ

وجاء يوحنا المعمدان ملاك الرب ليعد له ثم بغته بمحبتى لشخصك المستحق بالفعل كل محبة من كل القلب ,وجدت نفسى فى الطريق وأعرف الطريق واعرف أين اذهب بل ارى مجد ابيك من بعيد جدآ وانا فى بداية الطريق

فليس امامى شيئ غير ان اسجد امام شخصك الحلو واشكرك بجميع خلايا نفسي , واتضرع اليك ان تثبتنا فى الطريق الى النفس الاخير امين
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ؛ الراعي ؛
_____________________





ربنا يسوع المسيح قال على نفسه وبفمه الإلهي المبارك: انا هو الراعي الصالح يو 10 : 11

اى أن المسيح كشف لنا جانب مهم فى شخصه الالهى ,وهو انه الراعى الصالح , ولكن من هو الراعى الصالح ؟

والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف يو 10 11
___________________________________

يسوع الحلو قال هذا وكان قلبه مستعد للبذل ,وعندما جاء الذئب ليفترس الخراف أسرع الراعي الصالح وتصدى له .,فماذا صنع يسوع الراعي الصالح اخذ شكل الخراف وصار حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. يو 1 : 29

وعندما هجم الذئب ليفترس تقدم هو ليواجه الذئب ولكن هو الذى تقدم بنفسه لانه وضع اساس هام فى قلبه 
وانا اضع نفسي عن الخراف يو 10 :15

وهو يضع نفسه بإرادته وسلطانه وليس برأي الذئب أو قدرة فيه , لاني اضع نفسي لآخذها ايضا. 18 ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا يو 10 : 18

ويسوع الحلو راعى يُحب جدآ خرافه من كل قلبه يعرفها جيدآ واسم كل واحدة منهم محفورة فى قلبه ولاينسى اى واحدة منهم .

فكل نفس من خرافه مرتبط بها بسر حب حقيقي وعلاقة شخصية سرية ,فهو يذكر لها جميع ايام حبها معه وذكريات عمله فيها حاضرة إمامه فى كل حين .

فإن كان الإنسان ينسى والإعمال والأحاسيس الحلوة اذا مر الزمان عليها تصير ذكره حلو ,فالمسيح ليس عنده زمان وليس عنده ذكره ,فجميع الأيام التي هى ماضي بالنسبة لنا هي حاضرة إمامه كل حين ,

فكل وقفة صلاة او انسكاب محبة او انسحاق توبة صادقة من القلب ,فرحت قلب الله هى حاضرة بصورة مستمرة فى قلبه ,ودائما يتعامل معنا وكل ذكريات الحب معه عندنا هى حاضره عنده.

فهو فقط ينسى ايام جهلنا وجحودنا لانه محبة غافرة بلا حدود!! انا انا هو الماحي ذنوبك لاجل نفسي وخطاياك لا اذكرها أشع 43 :25

ولهذا هو يعرف خرافه جدآ ويدعوها باسمها ,ومن كثرة العشرة معه ايضآ خرافه تعرف صوته جيدآ ,والذى ينادى به على خرافه طول عمرها :

والخراف تسمع صوته فيدعو خرافه الخاصة بأسماء ويخرجها. 4 ومتى اخرج خرافه الخاصة يذهب إمامها والخراف تتبعه لأنها تعرف صوته يو 10 : 5

وعندما اخذ طبيعة خرافه وصار واحد معها وشاركها فى كل شيء ما خلا الخطية وحدها ,حينئذآ اراد الذئب ان يفترسه ,فهجم عليه في الصليب .

وكان المسيح قد سمح للموت ان يأتي عليه حيث انه اخذ له جسدآ قابل للموت ,كل هذا حتى يهجم عليه الذئب بدل أن يهجم على خرافه ,لأنه يعلم أن خرافه ضعيفة ومتى هجم عليها الذئب سوف يقضى عليها.

ومن هنا هو راعى صالح يضع نفسه عوض خرافه ,ولانه هو القوى الذي لا يمكن أن يُغلب ,فعندما هجم عليه الذئب امسك هو بالذئب وقيده .!!

وهكذا خلص الخراف من سلطان الذئب حيث جرده من كل قوته وسلطانه على الخراف وحول هجومه الى هزيمة منكره :

اذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين اشهرهم جهارا ظافرا بهم فيه (الصليب) كو 2 :15

كل هذا لأنه راعى صالح فقبل أن يتنازل الى هذا الحد ,فالتنازل الذى صنعه يسوع الحلو من اجل محبته لخرافه ,تنازل مستحيل ان يوصف بمفردات الكلام ,فهو شيء الهي وقدرة فى المحبة أعلى جدآ من طبيعة البشر .

هذا لان خرافه غالية جدآ عنده وهو يعرف قيمتها لأنه راعى حقيقي لها وهى له : واما الذي هو اجير وليس راعيا الذي ليست الخراف له فيرى الذئب مقبلا ويترك الخراف ويهرب.فيخطف الذئب الخراف ويبددها. 13 والأجير يهرب لأنه أجير ولا يبالي بالخراف. 14 أما أنا فاني الراعي الصالح واعرف خاصتي وخاصتي تعرفني يو 10 : 12 : 14

هنا تكشف النعمة أن شخص يسوع الحلو من صفاته أنه راعى صالح طبيعته وسمته الاساسيه هى البذل وهذا ما فعله يسوع فعلآ من اجلنا ومن اجل البشرية كلها .

فما صنعه المسيح كراعي صالح من بذل عمل فائق انكشفت بعض إبعاده بالنعمة لعيون بعض القلوب المحبة له ,ولكن مازال حجم البذل الذي صنعه المسيح من أجلنا غير مكشوف الى ألان ,

بسبب ان طبيعتنا البشرية اليوم لا تستطيع أن تُدرك ابعاد كثيرة جدا فى بذل يسوع من اجلنا ,ولكن كلما اقتربنا من شخص يسوع أكثر ظهر أكثر قوة البذل الذي صنعه من اجلنا .

وكلما تحررت أرواحنا من ارتباطات العالم أكثر ,وأنانية الذات اللعينة انكشف أكثر بذل يسوع لنا , وايضآ عندما تكتمل نعمة الخلاص في المجيء الثاني ويلبس الفاسد عدم فساد ,سوف ينكشف عمق هذا البذل بصور حقيقة ومذهلة .!!

فسوف تكون سعادة الحياة الأبدية فى فهم بذل يسوع على حقيقته من اجلنا ,حيث سوف نرى هذا البذل فى الخرف القائم وكأنه مذبوح:

ورأيت فاذا في وسط العرش والحيوانات الاربعة وفي وسط الشيوخ خروف قائم كانه مذبوح رؤ 5 : 6

فيسوع الراعي الحلو قبل أن يُذبح لأنه هو الحياة فعندما قبل أن يُذبح حتى يسيل دمه المحي فيصبح ترياق عدم الموت لكل القطيع .

ربى يسوع أرك راعى نفسي الحبيب ,فأنت الراعي الذى يسهر على ,عينك علي بصورة مستمرة فأنت جالس على عرشك ولكن عينك هنا على الأرض .ترى جميع إفراد قطيع واحد واحد .

قد يبدو لى اننى أسير بمفردي ولكن الحقيقة أنت تراقب جميع تحركاتي ,وتتدخل فى كل الظروف التي تُحيط بحياتي , فكثيرآ جدآ ما يقترب منى الذئب محاولآ ان يفترسنى .

ولكنك عند الوقت المناسب تُفسد جميع حيله وترتيباته بتدخلك ,وانظر وأذ بك تنقذنى وأنا قد لا أدرى الا وأنت تحملنى بين أحضانك وذراعك تحيط بى فدفء حضنك هو الذى يُعلن لى حضورك .

واذا وجده يضعه على منكبيه فرحا لو 15 : 5

الله يا راعى نفسي الحبيب هل لي أن أظل على منكبيك ,اه يارب ما أروع السلام والراحة التي اشعر بها وأنا محمل منك على منكبيك .

ربى العالم مملوء ذئاب تُريد أن تفترسني طول النهار تزمجر على نفسي ,وتكشف لى عن أنيابها فترتعد بالحق نفسي ,
وعندما أكون محمول منك لا أخاف ابدآ ولكن عندما تنطمس عيني بسبب ضعفي ولانى أنا بسبب غباوتي ,أنزل عن منكبيك بإرادتي لأتجول فى العالم فعندما تُلاحظ الذئاب انى نزلت من على منكبيك تُسرع جدآ نحوى وتحيط نفسي .

لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب.جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني.ثقبوا يديّ ورجليّ مز 22 : 16

ولكن اصرخ من الخوف وأنادى عليك ياراعى نفسى ,فتسرع وتحملني مرة أخرى على منكبيك فتطمئن نفسي ,راعى نفسي الحلو من فضلك اجعل يدك سور بينى وبين العالم .

لا تسمح ابدآ يارب ان انزل من على منكبيك بل ثبتنى فيها أرجوك ,أنت تعلم جيدآ اننى صيد سهل جدآ وحمل ضعيف ويطمع فيه الذئب لانى ضعيف وليس لى قوة لمقاومة الذئب .

فلهذا ارجوك أجعلنا معك على الدوام ,افتح قلبى لكى يراك ويشعر بحضورك اعطنى يارب ان اشعر بحضك وأنت تحملني ,اجعل يدك تمسك بى بقوة الهية يشعر بها قلبى طول اليوم .

محتاج جدآ يارب ان يرسخ فى نفسي اننى محمُل منك وعلى ذراعك أبيت باقي العمر . وإذا افزعنى صوت الذئاب احتمى منها فيك وفى حضنك 

وإذا انطمست عينى يارب عن ان ترك وحدث ارتباك لنفسي وسيرت أجرى مذعورآ ,بسبب عدم ايمانى وجهلي ,فأرجوك لا تتركني أنت ,بل لأنك الراعي الصالح فأترك يارب التسعة والتسعين الأقوياء الذي لا خوف عليهم ,وهلموا نحو فى البرية ابحث عنى لانى اكون فى خطر يارب ,لأنك تعرف اننى ضعيف ولا استطيع ابدآ ان اهرب من الذئب .

فكن أنت أسرع في أن تجدني من الذئب ,وبسرعة احملني مرة أخرى يا حبيبي على منكبيك ,وأرجوك اوجد طريقه لنفسي بها لا انزل عن منكبيك .

لان أنا الضعيف المحتاج لرعاية خاصة منك ولايمكن أن أجد هذه الرعاية إلا عندك أنت وحدك ايها الراعي الصالح ,حيث أنى ليك ومن خاصتك .

حبيبيى يسوع أبواب كثيرة انفتحت أمامى ودخلت منها مدفوع بالبحث عن السعادة والراحة , ولكن رغم ان هذه الابواب واسعة جدآ ولكن عندما دخلت منها فورآ وجدت نفسى فى قبضة العبودية والمرارة !!

والسعادة التى كانت تُغرى نفسى بالدخول صارت وهم وخيال ولم استطيع ان اتمتع بها او استقر فيها ,فخرجت مطرودآ لانى لم استطيع الاستمرار فى العبودية المرة 

ومن باب الى باب ادخل واخرج فارغ ولم احصل على اى شيئ ,وتأكد لي اننى ادخل من الباب الخطأ والباب الواسع وحاولت أقنع روحى انه هو الطريق الصحيح لان كثيرون يدخلون منه ,.

لانه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الهلاك.وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه. مت 7 : 13

ولكن روحى كلما دخلت من باب واسع لا ترتاح ولا تستقر لانها تشعر بمرارة العبودية فتصرخ فى داخلى وتزعجني حتى أخرج منه مرغم ومغلوب من قلق نفسى ووقفت فى الخارج يارب حائر اين هو الباب الذى ادخل منه وترتاح نفسى .

وحينئذآ سمعت فى داخلى صوت لطيف ووديع وهادئ يقول :

انا هو الباب.ان دخل بي احد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى يو 10 : 9

فنظرت واذ انت هو ربى ومخلصى يسوع الذى يُنادى عليا ,انت هو حاضر وبشخصك الالهى الحلو وتقول لى لماذا تبحث عن باب الحياة وانا امامك ,صدقنى :

الحق الحق اقول لكم اني انا باب الخراف يو 10 : 7

لم أكون عارف انك انت الباب ودخلت ابواب كثيرة وانت امامى كل يوم يارب انها جهالة وغباء منى يارب ,حقآ انت يارب باب السماء والحياة الابدية .

فأقتربت منكس الرأس حزين على كل عمرى الماضى الذى ضاع فى البحث عن باب الحياة وهو امامى كل يوم .!ولكن اقتربت منه حتى ادخل فيه ,هو كان يبدو لكل من يدخل منه أنه ضيق وهو كذلك ولكن عندما عزمت بالدخول منه وجدك انت شخصيآ الذى يحملنى بقوة ليدفعنى للدخول منه .

عجيبة جدآ محبتك هذه يارب حقيقى الباب ضيق جدآ وكرب:

اضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة.وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه مت 7 : 14

ولكن مجرد وجود الارادة فى نفسى للدخول منه ملكتني قوة داخلية عظيمة من شخصك ولم تُفارقى ابدآ حتى الان ,هذه القوة اعظم مئات المرات من كرب الطريق وضيقه ,بل هى تجعل الطريق الكرب سهل والضيق هين جدآ:

لان نيري هين وحملي خفيف مت 11 : 30

ومازالت هذه القوة تحرسنى وتدفعنى فى الطريق الى أعماق الطريق فشكرآ لك يارب لانك حقآ هو الباب الوحيد الذى يؤدى الى الحياة .

انت الباب المفتوح لكل تعبان ليدخل منه وترتاح نفسه .انت الباب المفتوح لكل حائر فى العالم لا يعرف الى اين يذهب وماذا يفعل يدخل منك فيجد حياة وراحة وإجابة لجميع الاسئلة الحائرة فى نفسه وفى كيانه .

اليوم عرفت انك اتيت من أجلى لانى أنا الذى كنت حزين والخوف متملك على قلبى ,وذلك بسبب الموت الذى كان يعمل فيا ,وكنت ابحث عن الافضل مما أنا فيه ولم أجد ,فكنت أحيا بما أنا فيه ولكن كان القلق يملك على كل كيانى .

ولكن انت بمحبتك جاءت لكى أجد فى شخصك الحلو كل ما هو أفضل وأجد فى شخصك الحياة كل الحياة :

واما انا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل يو 10 : 10

من أجل كل هذا ارجوك ان تثبتنى فيك وفى شخصك ,افرح جدآ اذ اننى وجدت شخصك واشتاقت نفسى لمعرفة شخصك الالهى والالتصاق به ,لانك ان هو الباب الحقيقى وأنا وجدته ودخلت منه وارجوك ان تدفعنى للسير فيه الى النهاية يارب .
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

المسيح الحلو : ,رؤيته,
______________________
بعد ُطرد رأس البشرية القديمة من الفردوس , ادم الاول فقد امتياز الحديث مع الله وسماع صوته بوضوح ,وعندما أثمر ادم وانتشرت البشرية على سطح الأرض,أصبح الله ببعيد جدآ عن فكر البشر ,وخاصآ بعد أن انتشرت الخطية فى الجنس البشرى,.

وأيضا تملكت الخطية على تصورات قلب الإنسان ,وهكذا اظلم فكره ومخيلته على تصور الله او حتى التفكير فيه ,والجميع الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد. رو 3 : 12

ولكن محبة الله للإنسان كانت تُعد له رجوع إلى الله ,وكان الله يُخطط أن يرد البشرية الى رتبتها الأولى ,لكي تسود مرة أخرى على الطبيعة ,وتأخذ مكانتها الأولى من جديد .

ولهذا أختار الله له شعب من بين البشر وخصصه له على الرغم من أن الأرض كلها للرب ولكنه خصص شعب له و لكي يكون شعب الله , وهو الذي دعاه وخصصه ووعده أن يكون له مملكة امة عظيمة كهنة وملوك له :

فالآن إن سمعتم لصوتي وحفظتم عهدي تكونون لي خاصة من بين جميع الشعوب.فان لي كل الأرض. 6 وانتم تكونون لي مملكة كهنة وأمة مقدسة خر 19 : 5 _6

واعد الله هذا الشعب وقاده لسنين طويلة وحمله كما يحمل النسر أفراخه فى البرية على جناحيه :

انتم رأيتم ما صنعت بالمصريين.وانا حملتكم على اجنحة النسور وجئت بكم اليّ خر 19 : 4

وكان الله قد صنع كل هذا بشعب بنى إسرائيل أولاد أبينا إبراهيم كوعد الله له ,ذلك بهدف ان يكتمل الزمان ثم يأتي ابن الله ويتجسد ويظهر في الجسد من بيت إسرائيل.

ذلك تمهيدا لضم كل شعوب الأرض لنفسه وخاصته كل من يقبل ان يصير من مملكة الله ,ومنذ صار شعب إسرائيل مخصص لله ,والله أرسل لهم موسى وصار قائد ووسيط بين الله والشعب ,وكان موسى يتكلم مع الله ويسمعه ثم ينقل ما يقوله الله للشعب .

حينئذآ تكون عند الشعب جميعآ شهوة رؤية الله والتكلم معه .الحقيقة هذه هى رغبة دفينة موجودة فى أعماق كل البشرية !!

منذ أن ُطرد أبينا ادم الأول من حضرة الله والبشرية تشتهي الرجوع مرة أخري الى حضرة الله ,فهذا شعور فى صميم البشرية ,تشتاق الى تحقيقه وتحلم بمجيء اليوم التى تستطيع أن تتعرف على خالقها وجهآ لوجه .

تتكلم معه ويتكلم معها تسأله وتسمع صوته يُجيب عن أسئلتها الكثيرة , فالبشرية فى شوق وحنين الى رؤية وجه باريها وسماع صوته يتكلم ,الجميع يتمنى ان تدخل نبرات صوت الله المميزة جدآ إلى قلبه فتهز أوتار القلب بالفرحة والسعادة لسمع صوت الله المميز .

ولهذا عندما تجمع شعب إسرائيل وصار شعب لله تحركت هذه المشاعر الدفينة في داخل البشرية فيهم .وعندما شعر الله برغبة البشرية العارمة لرؤية الله وسماع صوته.فلهذا قرر ان يترائي للإنسان ويسمح له ان يسمع صوته , فقال الرب لموسى ها إنا آت إليك في ظلام السحاب لكي يسمع الشعب حينما اتكلم معك فيؤمنوا بك أيضا الى الأبد. خر 19 : 9

الله قلبه متلهف ان ينزل للإنسان ,يُريد ان يكشف ذاته له هو يحب البشر ولذته فى بني البشر فعندما اشتاقت البشرية لرؤية الله لم يمنع نفسه عنهم ,مع العلم انه يعرف جيدآ ان الإنسان القديم بوضعه هذا وبسبب الخطية الساكنة فى جسده فى ذلك الوقت مستحيل عليه ان يرى الله القدوس!!

كما ان موسى الوسيط بينه وبين الله عاجز جدآ أن يحل مشكلة الخطية فى الإنسان والتى تقف حجاب عظيم بين الله القدوس وبين الإنسان المنجس بالخطية والشر !!
ولكن سمح الله ان يختبر الإنسان شهوة قلبه ربما ليعرف كم ان الخطية خاطئة جدآ ,فالله يأتي بذاته من السماء الى الإنسان ,ولكن الإنسان بسبب هذه الخطية اللعينة ,لاستطيع ان يراه او حتى يقترب منه !!!

ولهذا أمر الرب موسى أن يُقدس الشعب وان يغسلوا ثيابهم ,ويكونوا مستعدين لليوم الثالث :

في اليوم الثالث ينزل الرب أمام عيون جميع الشعب على جبل سيناء.خر 19 : 11

عجيب هو الله أمر موسى ان يقوم بتقديس الشعب وهو يعلم انه عاجز عن ذلك ولكنه ليكشف صعوبة القضية وان التقديس يحتاج الى الله القدوس نفسه !!

وعلى الرغم أنهم يكونوا فى استعداد وتقديس لمدة ثلاثة أيام ,ولكن أمر الرب موسى أن يضع حدودآ حول الجبل الذي سوف ينزل عليه الله من كل ناحية :

قائلا احترزوا من ان تصعدوا الى الجبل او تمسوا طرفه.كل من يمسّ الجبل يقتل قتلا. 13 لا تمسه يد بل يرجم رجما او يرمى رميا.بهيمة كان ام انسانا لا يعيش خر 19 : 12 _13

اه إن شهوة الإنسان أن يقترب من الله ويراه ويتكلم معه ويلمسه بيده وليس هذا وحسب ,بل يُدخله الى داخله ويشعر بقوته وحياته فى أعماق كيانه .

ولكن موسى لم يستطيع عمل هذا بل وضع حدودآ حول الجبل الذى سوف ينزل عليه الله وليس فى استطاعة الإنسان أن يمس حتى الجبل الذى سوف ينزل عليه الله !!

ووقف شعب إسرائيل حول الجبل بعيدآ عن الجبل وأمامهم حدود لا يستطيع أحد ان يتخطاها لان من يتجراء ويتخطى هذه الحدود يموت موتآ شنيعآ .فوقف الشعب حزين ولسان حاله يقول بصراخ .

متى يكتمل الزمان وتنزل يأبن الله على الجبل الحى الذى هو السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم ,وتصير انسانا مثلنا بجسد ناطق مساو لنا تمامآ كاملآ وله نفس عاقلة ورغم انك الإله ايضآ وسوف تظل كما أنت بعد التجسد على حالك وبدون تغير .

متى يكون هذا ونستطيع ان نقترب منك وتجلس معنا ونأكل معك وتأكل معنا وفى بيوتنا ,ونلمسك بأيدينا ولا نخاف أن نموت بل على العكس الذى يلمسك تخرج منك قوة تحيه وتشتت الموت في جسده المائت !!

متى تأتى ليس على جبل بل فى طبيعتنا البشرية وتنظرك عيوننا ونجتمع حولك وتُعلمنا مباشرآ وتخبرنا بكل ما هو خفي وغير مستعلن .

ولكن خرج شعب إسرائيل من حلمه وأمنياته التي سلبت قلبه حيث صار الصباح:

انه صارت رعود وبروق وسحاب ثقيل على الجبل وصوت بوق شديد جدا.فارتعد كل الشعب الذي في المحلّة. 17 واخرج موسى الشعب من المحلّة لملاقاة الله.فوقفوا في اسفل الجبل خر 19 : 17 : 18

وقف الشعب الحزين أسفل الجبل على أمل ان يروا الله ,ولكن صوت البوق الشديد الذى دوى فى جميع أرجاء صحراء سيناء الواسعة والخالية ,انزل الرعب والفزع فى قلب الشعب ,ثم اصوات رعود تهز المكان كله ويُسمع لها صدي عظيم فى أرجاء سيناء ,

وايضآ غطي جبل سيناء العظيم وهو اعلى جبل فى سيناء كلها كميات من السحاب الثقيل جدآ هذا الجو المرعب ارتعد له كل الشعب !!

كان الشعب ينتظر بشارة فرح عظيم جدآ لهم ولكل الشعوب انه نزل لنا الله لكى نراه ونلتصق به ,ولكن لم يكن حان ميعاد هذه البشارة المفرحة وتحولت الى رعب عظيم ,والسبب هو الخطية التى سكنت فى جسد البشرية !!!
اه ما ابشع هذه الخطية المرة التى سكنت البشرية بسبب طبيعتها التى فسدت ,فالله قد نزل وتراى امام العيون ,وهو سلام ومحبة ولكن بسبب الخطية لم تستطيع العيون ان تري سلامه .

,ولم يتمكن الانسان من الاستمتاع بحضوره ,ولم يقدر احد مهما كان ان يقترب منه ليتكلم معه,ما خلا موسي الذى أعطته قدرة الله الامكانية ان يقترب دون ان يموت ولكن لهدف توصيل كلام الله للشعب فقط .!

ولكن جميع الشعب وقف من بعيد لا يستطيع الاقتراب من الله .حتى حضور الله الهادئ الوديع صار امام عيون البشر دخان وسحاب ورعود !!!
فكيف للعين التى فسدت بالشهوات الشريرة ان ترى جمال الله ؟ وكيف للقلب الذى زاغ وفسد بمشورة الشيطان ان يُعاين الله ؟

بدون قداسة ونقاوة القلب لايمكن ان نعاين الله .بينما المُقدس الحقيقى لجنس البشر لم يكن جاء بعد. وموسى لم يستطيع ان يُقدس الشعب ولن يستطيع لانه هو نفسه محتاج الى من يُقدسه !!

وحتى ان الطبيعة نفسها وهى ايضآ قد خضعت مع ادم للبُطل واخذت نصيبها من لعنة الخطية ارتجفت من نزول الله القدوس ايضآ فالجبل نفسه لم يحتمل قداسة الله فارتجف واهتز مرتعبآ:

وكان جبل سيناء كله يدخن من اجل ان الرب نزل عليه بالنار.وصعد دخانه كدخان الأتون وارتجف كل الجبل جدا خر 19 : 18

وعندما وجد الشعب المرتعب هذا المنظر الُمخيف ,وان الله محتجب خلف هذا الضباب الشديد وحوله كل هذه الرعود والبروق تراجعوا عن شهوة نفوسهم الدفينة ,حيث شعروا بعجز شديد فى رؤية الله !!

وظهر حجم الخطية الساكنة فيهم وكيف انها حجاب وحدود بينهم وبين الله القدوس فقالوا لموسى :

تكلم انت معنا فنسمع.ولا يتكلم معنا الله لئلا نموت خر 19 : 19

وهكذا انتهت هذه المحاولة فى رؤية الله بنزول الله على الجبل كأعلان لاستعداد الله للنزول للانسان ولكن العجز كله كان فى الانسان ولم يستطيع ان يستفيد من نزول الله .

ومرت السنين والإنسان فى شوق وحنين وبحث دائم عن أصل كيانه ووجوده ,فالديانات العديدة ومحاولة التقرب من الإله ولو حتى بطرق ليست حقيقية أو زائفة ماهى الا إعلان من جانب طبيعة الإنسان عن احتياجها الضروري لخالقها .

وأمام شوق وبحث الطبيعة البشرية وأنينها المستمر وتنهدها وصراخها الذى وصل الى عرش الله , الاب ظل يبحث وينتظر ثم اطلع من السماء فلم يجد من يشبه أمنا العذراء مريم ,

لم يجد مثلها يحتمل هذا السر العظيم الذى للتقوى ,فبينما حواء أمنا الأولى للبشرية فقدت حكمتها وأفشت سر الله الذى أعطاه الله لأدم ,وسمعت لمشورة الشيطان .

فحواء الثانية امنا العذراء القديسة مريم قبلت البشارة بمجيئ ابن الله منها وحفظت كل اسرار الله فى قلبها لو 2 :19 
وتقبلت سر تجسد المسيح من الروح القدس ومنها بقولها :هوذا انا أمة الرب.ليكن لي كقولك لو 1 28

والله الذى نزل على الجبل فى القديم نزل اليوم الى بطن مريم العذراء ,مريم التى صارت جبل البشرية الجديدة ,فحل الله عليها فى سلام وهدوءا وسكن فى أحشائها تسعة أشهر

(لان الكلمة الحى الذى لله الاب نزل ليعطي الناموس على جبل سيناء 
وغطي رأس الجبل بالدخان والظلام والضباب و العاصف

وبواسطة صوت الابواق كان يُعلم الواقفين بمخافة 
هو أيضآ نزل عليك أيتها الجبل الناطق بوداعة ومحبة بشرية
وهكذا ايضا تجسد منك بغير تغير بجسد ناطق 

ومساو لنا تمامآ كاملآ وله نفس عاقلة 
بقى الهآعلى حاله وصار إنسانآ كاملآ

لكي يحل زلة ادم ويخلص الذى هلك )

ثيئوتوكية الثلاثاء _الابصلمودية المقدسة السنوية

وتحققت معجزة البشرية كلها وسط ذهول من جنود السماء تحول الى تسبيح وفرح ولم تحتمل قلوبهم الدهشة ولم تسعفهم سمو طبيعتهم الروحية من ملاحقة سر البشرية التى التصقت بالله !!!

فتركوا السماء ونزلوا هم ايضآ على الارض ولما لا ؟ وربهم ومالكهم وسيدهم جميعآ هو نفسه نزل على الارض : وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين 14 المجد لله في الاعالي وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة لو 2 : 14

اعظم حادثة فى تاريخ البشرية كلها حدثت بهدوء وسلام ,ولان معظم العالم كان مشغول بهمومه وغارق فى ملذاته الجسدية واحتفالاته الصاخبة ,

لم يكن فى استقبل الله هذه المرة جمهور عظيم من الشعب كما كان فى يوم نزل على جبل سيناء ,ومع الاسف كان نزول الله على الجبل مخيف وليس فى استطاعة الانسان ان يستفيد منه او يقدر ان يرى الله .

ولكن فى ذلك اليوم كان الله قد نزل هذه المرة فى صورة الانسان الكامل بنفس عاقلة وجسد كامل ,يمكن ان يراه الجميع ,ولم يكن هناك حدود بينه وبين اى انسان بل يمكن لكل أنسان ان يلمسه ويأخذ منه الحياة.

نزل ابن الله للانسان ليُقيم معه عهد جديد ,والعهد الجديد هذا تحمل ابن الله كل شيئ فيه وما قد تحمله يفوق جميع تصورات البشر بل تصورات الملائكة نفسها فهم مازالوا فى حيرة من عمل الله وينتظرون كمال عمل الله مع الانسان 

عهد جديد صار هو الوسيط فيه بين الله والانسان ,ليس كما كان موسى عاجز عن تقديس الشعب وظل يُعد لهم تقديسات لمدة يومين وفى اليوم الثالث نزل الله ولم يستطيع مخلوق الاقتراب من جبل الله !

لان تقديسات موسى لاتستطيع ان تُطهر ابدآ الداخل بل وسخ الجسد الخارجى فقط ,وتقديمات موسى لاتستطيع ان تُكمل الذى يخدم:

الذي هو رمز للوقت الحاضر الذي فيه تقدم قرابين وذبائح لا يمكن من جهة الضمير ان تكمّل الذي يخدم 10 وهي قائمة باطعمة واشربة وغسلات مختلفة وفرائض جسدية فقط موضوعة الى وقت الاصلاح عب 9 : 9 _11

وها هو جاء وقت الاصلاح وظهر المسيح فى الجسد وصار ينبوع القداسة الذى لاينضب ,وكما حمل شعب اسرائيل قديما على أجنحة النسور حملنا فى ذاته ولهذا من اجلنا قدس ذاته !!

ولاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق يو 17 : 9

وبالتالى يستطيع ان يُقدسنا فيه بالحق لنصيرقديسيون وبلا لوم فى المحبة قدامه أفسس 1 : 4نحن الذين كنا اعداء وابناء الغضب حسب الطبيعة وبلا اله فى العالم 

اخذ طبيعتنا وجعلها فيه وهكذا صالحنا مع الله اذ مات ونحن فيه وقام وايضآ نحن فيه فصالحنا فى جسم بشريته وفصرنا نحن الخطاة قديسين :

وانتم الذين كنتم قبلا اجنبيين واعداء في الفكر في الاعمال الشريرة قد صالحكم الآن22 في جسم بشريته بالموت ليحضركم قديسين وبلا لوم ولا شكوى امامه كو 1 : 22

رؤية المسيح الحلو اليوم:
______________________

نزول المسيح اليوم ليس كما نزل فى القديم على جبل موسى لفترة قصيرة وانتهى ,ولم يستفيد منه اى انسان بل كان مختفى ومحجوب خلف السحاب والضباب .

اليوم نزل المسيح من السماء وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء ,وصار انسأنآ كاملآ وهو مازال الاله الكامل .
واذ صعد المسيح فهو صعد بجسدنا البشرى ولم يتركه ولن يتركه الى الابد ,فنحن اليوم الهنا هو يسوع المسيح المتجسد الذى صعد بنفس الجسد الذى اخذه من امنا العذراء 

ولكن هل ممكن ان ارى يسوع هذا وبالجسد الذى اخذه من العذراء مرة اخرى ؟هل ممكن المس جسد يسوع هذا ام هناك حدود كما كانت ايام موسى ؟

هوذا كائن معنا اليوم عمانوئيل حمل الله ولا نحتاج الى الذهاب الى سيناء لينزل الله على جبالها العالى ,لان يسوع الحلو اعطانا أن نراه ونلمسه بل نأكله فى سر الاسرار الافخارستيا .

المسيح الحلو هنا لكل من يُريد ان يراه ليس فى ضباب ودخان ورعود وبروق بل وسط تسابيح أرضية وأخرى سمائية .

فمن محبتة العجيب انه سلمنا بيد ه جسده الحقيقى الذى اخذه من امنا العذراء القديسة مريم وجعله واحدآ مع لهوته بغير اختلاط او امتزاج او تغير 

وصار هذا الجسد لنا على المذبح نلمسه ولا نخاف نأكله بخشوع ورهبة لانه خبز الحياة الواهب الحياة لكل العالم ,فهو حاضر معنا ونلمس ونتذوق جسده لانه اذ قد صعد الىالسماء وحاضر معنا فى كل حين ولكنه ايضآ لم يحرمنا من حضوره بجسد بشريتنا ,الذى اعطانا به وفيه الخلاص ,هذا كما يقول معلمنا العظيم البابا كيرلس الكبير :

(بعد خروج يهوذا سلم الرب الاحد عشر سر الخلاص ...
واذا كان عتيدآ ان يصعد لابيه بجسده الخاص.....
أعطانا جسده الخاص ودمه حتى لانحرم من حضور ذاك الذى يخلصنا )

ق : كيرلس الكبير
(تفسير انجيل متى p.g.lxxii,452 b(

وهكذا المسيح الحلو حاضر وجسده المحي هنا فى الكنيسة كل قداس الهي لكل من يشتاق لرؤية الله ,والاشتراك فى جسده لنوال الحياة الدائمة وعدم الفساد 

فاذا كان المسيح قد شفى المئات بلمس جسده ,ويده الطوباوية المحيية عندما كانت يضعها على كل واحد فيشفيه ,فكم يكون الالتصاق بجسده وليس لمسه فقط بل وأكله ايضآ ,اى نصيب هذا الذى صار لنا فى يسوع الحلو ؟

انظروا ماذا يقول معلمنا كيرلس الكبير بابا الاسكندرية فى ذلك الزمان :

(فأن كان قد أحيا ما قد فسد بمجرد لمس جسده فما أوفر المنافع الروحية التى ننالها فى سر الافخارستيا ,
التى بها لانلمس فقط هذا الجسد بل ونأكله ايضآ) ق : كيرلس بابا الاسكندرية 
تفسير انجيل يوحنا p.g . Lxxiii< 577 d

هذه هى رؤية يسوع فى جسد القيامة المحي والواهب الحياة لكل من يأكل منه .

ولكن هل بأنتهاء القداس يختفى يسوع ولا نراه الا فى القداس التالى؟

طبعآ لا يسوع معنا كل يوم والى انقضاء الدهر ,هو حاضر فينا فنحن نأكل جسد يسوع المسيح المحي ابن الله ,لكى يحل بالايمان فى قلوبنا ويسير معنا ولا يفارقنا ابدآ

واذ كنا نأخذ يسوع فى الجسد المحي فى الافخارستيا ,هذا لكى نحيا به ,ويؤهلنا لرؤيته بصورة سرية عميقة قلبية ,وهذه هى الحياة كلها فيسوع فينا وساكن فى داخلنا ولا يفرقنا ابدآ طالما نحن نشتهى حضوره الدائم .

يسوع الحلو لانه عارف ان سر فرحنا فى رؤيته :

ففرح التلاميذ اذ رأوا الرب. يو 20 : 20

لهذا اعطى مُحبيه سر الافخارستيا الذى يجعل يسوع حاضر دائمآ فينا ونراه ونلمسه ونتذوقه فى حياتنا ولكن بقلب يعرف الايمان بيسوع وببساطه لانه هو الذى يكشف حضوره لنا وليس نحن الذى نستدعى حضوره بقدرتنا البشرية!!

فالله هو الذى يسمح لعيون قلوبنا أن تراه اذا كانت صادقة لرؤيته من اجل شخصه ,فكل قلب يتمنى رؤية يسوع طول النهار فى حياته يطلب من الله ان يكشف له حضوره 

لانه حاضر دائمآ لاجل اى قلب يحبه ويتمنى رؤيته والتمتع بجماله ,ليس بالبحث العقلى او القدرات البشرية ,بل بالخضوع لروح الله وطلب المعونة والاشتياق للحياة بالمسيح ,بعد ان يكون الانسان قد اقتنع تمامآ برفض اى حياة ذاتية ميته.فيتمنى ان تكون حياته هى المسيح فقط :

مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ غل 2 : 20
__________________


----------

